# Supporting Kurdish independence



## Saigon

I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement. 

Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?


----------



## ima

Cheese kurds. YUM!!!!!


----------



## mememe

Saigon said:


> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?



If they commit terrorist acts against UNARMED CIVILIAN POPULATION, they are terrorists; if they don't -- they are freedom fighters.


----------



## High_Gravity

The Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense so I support their independence 100%.


----------



## Saigon

High_Gravity said:


> The Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense so I support their independence 100%.



I support Kurdish independence as well, although why you think they have more sense than any other people, I have no idea.

Turkey is a fully functioning state with a rising standard of living - and also includes a giant swathe of what would be Kurdistan, including the capital. Why would a Kurdish state thus be necessarily better or worse off than a Turkish one?


----------



## ima

Kurds are almost as irrelevant as Finns. Only without the incessant whining.


----------



## hipeter924

Saigon said:


> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?


The PKK are terrorists and I certainly don't support them, and I separate them from other political movements; which seek greater self autonomy and respect of human rights. But the PKK are the direct result of the Turkish governments failure to deliver on their promises, and to respect human rights i.e. tread on a group enough with a hard boot Orwellian style, and they are bound to revolt in a violent fashion. If you watch some documentaries these days, Kurds are having children and raising them as soldiers for the PKK; and they openly speak about how they have so many children so that the Turkish government can never wipe them out like the Armenians and so on (or repeat Dersim).


----------



## Saigon

Hipeter - 

I totally agree. I abhor a lot of PKK's tactics, and am totally opposed to their use of rape, kidnapping etc, etc, but at the same time their use of violence needs to be seen in the context of Turkish violence against them. 

In this sense I think the Kurdish and Palestinian causes have much in common in that both have a very strong historical cause, but at times use the worst possible tactics to draw attention to that cause.


----------



## hipeter924

Saigon said:


> Hipeter -
> 
> I totally agree. I abhor a lot of PKK's tactics, and am totally opposed to their use of rape, kidnapping etc, etc, but at the same time their use of violence needs to be seen in the context of Turkish violence against them.
> 
> In this sense I think the Kurdish and Palestinian causes have much in common in that both have a very strong historical cause, but at times use the worst possible tactics to draw attention to that cause.


One exclusively engages in suicide bombings (and rocket attacks); while the other attacks Turkish troops and suicide bombs when it can. In Israel, 'Palestine' and Turkey radical religious  and extreme nationalist groups have a strong say in government; which undermines efforts for peace (or resolution).


----------



## ima

hipeter924 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hipeter -
> 
> I totally agree. I abhor a lot of PKK's tactics, and am totally opposed to their use of rape, kidnapping etc, etc, but at the same time their use of violence needs to be seen in the context of Turkish violence against them.
> 
> In this sense I think the Kurdish and Palestinian causes have much in common in that both have a very strong historical cause, but at times use the worst possible tactics to draw attention to that cause.
> 
> 
> 
> One exclusively engages in suicide bombings (and rocket attacks); while the other attacks Turkish troops and suicide bombs when it can. In Israel, 'Palestine' and Turkey radical religious  and extreme nationalist groups have a strong say in government; which undermines efforts for peace (or resolution).
Click to expand...


What are the chances that Turkey gives up land for a Kurdish state? About the same chance the Pals have of ever getting anything back from Israel. Zero.


----------



## Saigon

hipeter924 said:


> One exclusively engages in suicide bombings (and rocket attacks); while the other attacks Turkish troops and suicide bombs when it can. In Israel, 'Palestine' and Turkey radical religious  and extreme nationalist groups have a strong say in government; which undermines efforts for peace (or resolution).



Firstly, the PKK have often targetted civilians, use child soldiers, traffic drugs and use chemical weapons. 

So let's not pretend they are any better than any Palestinian group. 

Secondly, no Palestinian group "exclusively" engages in suicide bombings. Hezbollah, Fatah, Hamas and every other group I can think of all use political and peaceful methods, whilst also comitting acts of terror. 

I don't see a big difference there. 


Ima - I have you on ignore mode. I don't see or read your posts.


----------



## ima

Saigon said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One exclusively engages in suicide bombings (and rocket attacks); while the other attacks Turkish troops and suicide bombs when it can. In Israel, 'Palestine' and Turkey radical religious  and extreme nationalist groups have a strong say in government; which undermines efforts for peace (or resolution).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the PKK have often targetted civilians, use child soldiers, traffic drugs and use chemical weapons.
> 
> So let's not pretend they are any better than any Palestinian group.
> 
> Secondly, no Palestinian group "exclusively" engages in suicide bombings. Hezbollah, Fatah, Hamas and every other group I can think of all use political and peaceful methods, whilst also comitting acts of terror.
> 
> I don't see a big difference there.
> 
> 
> Ima - I have you on ignore mode. I don't see or read your posts.
Click to expand...

I don't see much difference between Finland and a bucket of shit.


----------



## kirkuki

Saigon said:


> Firstly, the PKK have often targetted civilians, ,   .



lets see what turks do



> *Turkey admits 35 civilian deaths near Kurdish village*
> BBC News - Turkey admits 35 civilian deaths near Kurdish village





> *Turkish airstrike kills 7 Iraqi civilians*
> THE DAILY STAR :: News :: Middle East :: Turkish airstrike kills 7 Iraqi civilians



_



			and use chemical weapons
		
Click to expand...

_no you got it the wrong way around



> *turkey is using chemical weapons*
> heartbreaking scenes: Turkey kills Kurdish rebels by chemical weapons | warning 18+ - YouTube





> *An activist group allege Turkey used chemical weapons against Kurdish soldiers*
> Turkey is accused of using chemical weapons against Kurdish soldiers



_



			use child soldiers
		
Click to expand...

_when his dad and older brothers are either killed or jailed he will seek revenge 

_



			traffic drugs
		
Click to expand...

_


> *Germany: PKK has nothing to do with drug trafficking*
> Germany: PKK has nothing to do with drug trafficking



_



			So let's not pretend they are any better than any Palestinian group.
		
Click to expand...

_they are bcoz pkk has *never *sent in rockets into civilian areas like hamas and hizbullah do


----------



## Saigon

Kirkuki - 

I am sure everyone is aware that Turkey has used chemical weapons against the Kurds, but are you denying that the PKK has also used chemical weapons?

^ Two decoded cases: 1) August 27, 1996 mustard/sarin 2) (50 mg/l) of cyanide to three water tanks used by the Air Force.

Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mememe

ima said:


> Kurds are almost as irrelevant as Finns. Only without the incessant whining.



Kurds became a pawn in US game...


----------



## ima

mememe said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are almost as irrelevant as Finns. Only without the incessant whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds became a pawn in US game...
Click to expand...


They can have northern Iraq...once we get our oil out of there!


----------



## ekrem

ima said:


> What are the chances that Turkey gives up land for a Kurdish state? About the same chance the Pals have of ever getting anything back from Israel. Zero.



Majority of Kurds in Turkey don't vote for single-issue seperatist parties.
AKP is by far the most popular party amongst Kurds in Turkey:

*AKP's performance at General elections 2011:*
51.57 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey 
51.38 % of votes in South-Eastern Turkey

*PKK affiliated party* which joined the election got around 6.57% of total votes (2.8 milllion votes).
And in regional performance:
26.69 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey 
32.37 % of votes South-Eastern Turkey
http://secim2011.ntvmsnbc.com/


Some of the elected Parliamentarians of Eastern and South-Eastern Turkey have made it into Cabinett. 
Like Finance, Agriculture or Deleopment Minister.


----------



## ekrem

*Total votes:*
AKP: 	21,399,082
CHP: 11,155,972
MHP: 5,585,513
BDP (seperatist party): 2,819,917

google.com.tr - Genel Seçim 2011









1 man/woman - 1 vote.
Reality sucks, and it was shown, that it doesn't matter what Internet-people support.


----------



## Saigon

Ekrem - 

I agree that Turkey is genuinely democratic, but the majority do not have the right to crush minorities in any country. 

The Turkish army have used chemical weapons, have kidnapped, tortured and killed civilians. Do you support this?


----------



## ima

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances that Turkey gives up land for a Kurdish state? About the same chance the Pals have of ever getting anything back from Israel. Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Kurds in Turkey don't vote for single-issue seperatist parties.
> AKP is by far the most popular party amongst Kurds in Turkey:
> 
> *AKP's performance at General elections 2011:*
> 51.57 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey
> 51.38 % of votes in South-Eastern Turkey
> 
> *PKK affiliated party* which joined the election got around 6.57% of total votes (2.8 milllion votes).
> And in regional performance:
> 26.69 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey
> 32.37 % of votes South-Eastern Turkey
> http://secim2011.ntvmsnbc.com/
> 
> 
> Some of the elected Parliamentarians of Eastern and South-Eastern Turkey have made it into Cabinett.
> Like Finance, Agriculture or Deleopment Minister.
Click to expand...


The Kurds could still call their Israeli friends and take a piece by force?


----------



## High_Gravity

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense so I support their independence 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Kurdish independence as well, although why you think they have more sense than any other people, I have no idea.
> 
> Turkey is a fully functioning state with a rising standard of living - and also includes a giant swathe of what would be Kurdistan, including the capital. Why would a Kurdish state thus be necessarily better or worse off than a Turkish one?
Click to expand...


The Kurds are the only people in the region who aren't rabid foaming at the mouth anti Americans.


----------



## High_Gravity

Saigon said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One exclusively engages in suicide bombings (and rocket attacks); while the other attacks Turkish troops and suicide bombs when it can. In Israel, 'Palestine' and Turkey radical religious  and extreme nationalist groups have a strong say in government; which undermines efforts for peace (or resolution).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the PKK have often targetted civilians, use child soldiers, traffic drugs and use chemical weapons.
> 
> So let's not pretend they are any better than any Palestinian group.
> 
> Secondly, no Palestinian group "exclusively" engages in suicide bombings. Hezbollah, Fatah, Hamas and every other group I can think of all use political and peaceful methods, whilst also comitting acts of terror.
> 
> I don't see a big difference there.
> 
> 
> *Ima - I have you on ignore mode. I don't see or read your posts*.
Click to expand...


Good move, she is a useless troll anyways.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One exclusively engages in suicide bombings (and rocket attacks); while the other attacks Turkish troops and suicide bombs when it can. In Israel, 'Palestine' and Turkey radical religious  and extreme nationalist groups have a strong say in government; which undermines efforts for peace (or resolution).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the PKK have often targetted civilians, use child soldiers, traffic drugs and use chemical weapons.
> 
> So let's not pretend they are any better than any Palestinian group.
> 
> Secondly, no Palestinian group "exclusively" engages in suicide bombings. Hezbollah, Fatah, Hamas and every other group I can think of all use political and peaceful methods, whilst also comitting acts of terror.
> 
> I don't see a big difference there.
> 
> 
> *Ima - I have you on ignore mode. I don't see or read your posts*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good move, she is a useless troll anyways.
Click to expand...


Just because you have no sense of humour, and otherwise can't respond intelligently to my posts?


----------



## Saigon

High_Gravity said:


> The Kurds are the only people in the region who aren't rabid foaming at the mouth anti Americans.



I think the Turks are generally fairly sane, aren't they? 

They do business with Israel and want to join the EU, so Kurdish and Cypriot issues aside, I think they are free of rabies.


----------



## High_Gravity

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are the only people in the region who aren't rabid foaming at the mouth anti Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Turks are generally fairly sane, aren't they?
> 
> They do business with Israel and want to join the EU, so Kurdish and Cypriot issues aside, I think they are free of rabies.
Click to expand...


The Turks are ok I guess, even though their representative on here ekrem is a delusional sheep fucker.


----------



## ima

Saigon said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are the only people in the region who aren't rabid foaming at the mouth anti Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Turks are generally fairly sane, aren't they?
> 
> They do business with Israel and want to join the EU, so Kurdish and Cypriot issues aside, I think they are free of rabies.
Click to expand...


Shows how shallow HG is. Doesn't matter what the US does, if yur agin' us, yur dead. Like US foreign policy walks on water or something.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are the only people in the region who aren't rabid foaming at the mouth anti Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Turks are generally fairly sane, aren't they?
> 
> They do business with Israel and want to join the EU, so Kurdish and Cypriot issues aside, I think they are free of rabies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shows how shallow HG is. Doesn't matter what the US does, if yur agin' us, yur dead. Like US foreign policy walks on water or something.
Click to expand...


Ok.


----------



## ima

ima said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances that Turkey gives up land for a Kurdish state? About the same chance the Pals have of ever getting anything back from Israel. Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Kurds in Turkey don't vote for single-issue seperatist parties.
> AKP is by far the most popular party amongst Kurds in Turkey:
> 
> *AKP's performance at General elections 2011:*
> 51.57 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey
> 51.38 % of votes in South-Eastern Turkey
> 
> *PKK affiliated party* which joined the election got around 6.57% of total votes (2.8 milllion votes).
> And in regional performance:
> 26.69 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey
> 32.37 % of votes South-Eastern Turkey
> http://secim2011.ntvmsnbc.com/
> 
> 
> Some of the elected Parliamentarians of Eastern and South-Eastern Turkey have made it into Cabinett.
> Like Finance, Agriculture or Deleopment Minister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds could still call their Israeli friends and take a piece by force?
Click to expand...


Instead of replying with something solid, he neg reps me and calls me "A Stupid ****".


----------



## hipeter924

ekrem said:


> *Total votes:*
> AKP:     21,399,082
> CHP: 11,155,972
> MHP: 5,585,513
> BDP (seperatist party): 2,819,917
> 
> google.com.tr - Genel Seçim 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 man/woman - 1 vote.
> Reality sucks, and it was shown, that it doesn't matter what Internet-people support.


I prefer MMP (as FPTP doesn't give proportional votes): 1 man/woman - 2 votes


----------



## kirkuki

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances that Turkey gives up land for a Kurdish state? About the same chance the Pals have of ever getting anything back from Israel. Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Kurds in Turkey don't vote for single-issue seperatist parties.
> AKP is by far the most popular party amongst Kurds in Turkey:
> 
> *AKP's performance at General elections 2011:*
> 51.57 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey
> 51.38 % of votes in South-Eastern Turkey
> 
> *PKK affiliated party* which joined the election got around 6.57% of total votes (2.8 milllion votes).
> And in regional performance:
> 26.69 % of votes in Eastern-Turkey
> 32.37 % of votes South-Eastern Turkey
> http://secim2011.ntvmsnbc.com/
> 
> 
> Some of the elected Parliamentarians of Eastern and South-Eastern Turkey have made it into Cabinett.
> Like Finance, Agriculture or Deleopment Minister.
Click to expand...


since when an election is a referendum to decide your own fate ? those mulsim kurds voted for akp as akp is the only mulsim party in turkey, the BDP the only kurdish party is a communist idology party but now kurds are creating a secular islamic party to win these guys votes next time. BDP got 

BDP got most votes in kurdish cities like Diyarbakir, Hkkari , dersim , botan etc...

here is something you did not know


> *Majority of Kurds in Turkey Support a Kurdish Entity*
> Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - Majority of Kurds in Turkey Support a Kurdish Entity



Its not about one Praty, ist about the people, and they want the right of self-determination, and in a free Kurdistan they can select which party they want. A election is not a referendum. The Kurds who give AKP their vote are also for self-determination.
http://haber.gazetevatan.com/referandum-olursa-kurtler-ne-istiyor/437633/1/Haber#.UDJln6DvrYA

20 Million Kurds in Anatolia have the right of self-determination and they will fight for it.

Majority of Kurds support self-determination and only that is importan. Its like not all kurds in south Kurdistan support KDP but they support Kurdistan.

http://haber.gazetevatan.com/referandum-olursa-kurtler-ne-istiyor/437633/1/Haber#.UDJl6KDvrYB


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are almost as irrelevant as Finns. Only without the incessant whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds became a pawn in US game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can have northern Iraq...once we get our oil out of there!
Click to expand...


what oil ? the people's oil you are speaking about ? the Kurdish government is "selling" the oil $20 cheaper than iraq, bcoz we are landlocked .


----------



## kirkuki

Saigon said:


> I think the Turks are generally fairly sane, aren't they?
> 
> They do business with Israel and want to join the EU, so Kurdish and Cypriot issues aside, I think they are free of rabies.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwvoUFZoDo4]Turkey probes claims that air-strike 'killed 35 Kurdish villagers' - YouTube[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoiChotW1rc]Turkish police beat Ahmet Koca for speaking Kurdish - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qppREa5Aofg]Turkish police brutally beat Kurdish people - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oGXb0BFQpg]Turkish police killing Kurdish Women & Children - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

Saigon said:


> Kirkuki -
> 
> I am sure everyone is aware that Turkey has used chemical weapons against the Kurds, but are you denying that the PKK has also used chemical weapons?
> 
> ^ Two decoded cases: 1) August 27, 1996 mustard/sarin 2) (50 mg/l) of cyanide to three water tanks used by the Air Force.
> 
> Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



eh since when wiki is repliable ? anyone can add crap to it.

plus where would pkk get chemical weapon ! show me a turkish civilian or soldier been burn by it like i showed in the video i posted !!


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds became a pawn in US game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can have northern Iraq...once we get our oil out of there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what oil ? the people's oil you are speaking about ? the Kurdish government is "selling" the oil $20 cheaper than iraq, bcoz we are landlocked .
Click to expand...


Sorry, that's US oil now.


----------



## kirkuki

not for free though you are paying for it


----------



## Saigon

Kirkuki - 

I think most of us are aware the Turkey has conducted attrocities against Kurdish people. I've been to Diyabakir...I heard the stories.

I do think Turkey is a sane and civilised society, but I agree that theu actions against Kurds have been barbari and uncivilised. 

I also think the PKK have committed some atrocities, and need to be held accountable.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> not for free though you are paying for it



That's cool. Just as long as the fucking Chinese don't get it.


----------



## ima

Saigon said:


> Kirkuki -
> 
> I think most of us are aware the Turkey has conducted attrocities against Kurdish people. I've been to Diyabakir...I heard the stories.
> 
> I do think Turkey is a sane and civilised society, but I agree that theu actions against Kurds have been barbari and uncivilised.
> 
> I also think the PKK have committed some atrocities, and need to be held accountable.



kirk, don't mind Saigon, he thinks he knows everything. And he's from Finland, they hate dark skinned people.


----------



## kirkuki

Saigon said:


> Kirkuki -
> 
> I think most of us are aware the Turkey has conducted attrocities against Kurdish people. I've been to Diyabakir...I heard the stories.
> 
> I do think Turkey is a sane and civilised society, but I agree that theu actions against Kurds have been barbari and uncivilised.



agreed

I also think the PKK have committed some atrocities, and need to be held accountable.[/QUOTE]

no one is perfect in war there is action and reaction, pkk basically does back what turkey has already started, which is be violent towards those who treat you violently.

having said that turks started all this by occupying Kurdish territories and kurds are fighting to get them back (self-rule). are you aware of "Dersim denocide" ?? Ergodan already apologized

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yquRDsC2HhY]1937-1938 Dersim Kurd genocide school project. - YouTube[/ame]
Ruwayda Mustafah: Why Did Erdogan Apologise For The Dersim Massacre?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> not for free though you are paying for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. Just as long as the fucking Chinese don't get it.
Click to expand...


let me say it ID RATHER AMERICANS BUY OUR OIL "CHEAPER" THAN ANYONE, 

in return it wont hurt having the KRG flag recognized in the UN.

there are nations with tiny populations of 100,000 and tiny land with no resources, while Kurdistan is as big as turkey if all 4 divided parts united with access to the Mediterranean sea


----------



## kirkuki

Turks dare to call ppk and kurds "terrorists" -  look now what they did to this Kurdish family with little kids last year same day as today in iraqi Kurdistan. Even animals dont do things like that. WHO is the TERRORIST now ?







http://kurdistantribune.com/2011/turkish-air-raid-kills-civilian-kurd/
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/29/us-turkey-iraq-airstrike-idUSTRE7BS07C20111229


----------



## ekrem

Saigon said:


> Ekrem -
> 
> I agree that Turkey is genuinely democratic, but the majority do not have the right to crush minorities in any country.
> 
> The Turkish army have used chemical weapons, have kidnapped, tortured and killed civilians. Do you support this?



As a signatory to the Chemical-Weapons-Convention we don't  possess any Chemical-Weapons, and the OPCW in the Hague (Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons) makes International inspections to the signatory countries.
Countries in the region who didn't sign the Convention (and where no International inspections take place) are Israel and Syria.


----------



## mememe

kirkuki said:


> in return it wont hurt having the KRG flag recognized in the UN.



... Libyan flag was recognised by UN; where is Libya now?.. just a thought...


----------



## ekrem

ekrem said:


> As a signatory to the Chemical-Weapons-Convention we don't  possess any Chemical-Weapons, and the OPCW in the Hague (Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons) makes International inspections to the signatory countries.
> Countries in the region who didn't sign the Convention (and where no International inspections take place) are Israel and Syria.



The Organization which enforces the Chemical-Weapons-Convention is currently headed by a Turk.
Rest of the world would hardly make a Turk head of that organization if Turkey would possess any Chemical-Weapons.
Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


>



Sorry to awake you from your Dream.
Not in another 1.000 years, dream-boy.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Hello from istanbul,

Firstly i am turkish and  i've a lot of kurdish friends and relatives and none of 
them supporting pkk however they hate from terrorists.Also i don't care about race 
it's not important for me becoz i'm not a racist and terrorist.

And  in Turkey  all citizens have equal rights  and is getting better more and more except coup times. 
Last 10 ten years always improved. In the past some mistakes may have been , it doesn't change a wrong thing to right. Of course Turkey have racist people and bad people as all over the world .

Besides most of kurdish people don't vote for pkk's party although they jeopardize their lifes  ,  i would like to denote that some people living in east just votes  by violence to pkk's party , because if they don't, they know that pkk will fire their villages ( my kurdish friends saying) I think it's all about education , we all abviously see that The East don't have education so they can easily be deceived AND THIS IS WHY  pkk destroy schools in east of Turkey.


----------



## ima

What the Kurds have to do is to declare themselves Jewish, that way the US will support their efforts to take land by force, and you can yell "HOLOCAUST" anytime someone wants to stop you.


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> What the Kurds have to do is to declare themselves Jewish, that way the US will support their efforts to take land by force, and you can yell "HOLOCAUST" anytime someone wants to stop you.



i want to denote that kurdish people in Turkey don't want to be divided , however Turkey supports all syrian people againts to Bassar Essad


----------



## kirkuki

FckingAmazing said:


> Hello from istanbul,
> 
> Firstly i am turkish and  i've a lot of kurdish friends and relatives and none of
> them supporting pkk however they hate from terrorists.Also i don't care about race
> it's not important for me becoz i'm not a racist and terrorist.
> 
> And  in Turkey  all citizens have equal rights  and is getting better more and more except coup times.
> Last 10 ten years always improved. In the past some mistakes may have been , it doesn't change a wrong thing to right. Of course Turkey have racist people and bad people as all over the world .
> 
> Besides most of kurdish people don't vote for pkk's party although they jeopardize their lifes  ,  i would like to denote that some people living in east just votes  by violence to pkk's party , because if they don't, they know that pkk will fire their villages ( my kurdish friends saying) I think it's all about education , we all abviously see that The East don't have education so they can easily be deceived AND THIS IS WHY  pkk destroy schools in east of Turkey.



i am yet to meet one of these kurds so far where are they ? on #twitterkurds , youtube, Kurdish forums !!!??? where please ? let me speak to them directly via skype !!?? lol all you turks say that but reality says otherwsie, there has been surveys even those who voted for AKP want (self-rule) like KRG, soon or later turkey will have no choice but to give north Kurdistan autonomy.

ima

they dont "need land" these are living on their ancestral land it was just taken over by ataturk by betraying kurds in the fight against armenians , turks are not made for co-existence we have tried that for 80+ years, time is out and we want out.



> *Majority of Kurds in Turkey Support a Kurdish Entity*
> Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - Majority of Kurds in Turkey Support a Kurdish Entity


Its not about one Praty, ist about the people, and they want the right of self-determination, and in a free Kurdistan they can select which party they want. A election is not a referendum. The Kurds who give AKP their vote are also for self-determination.
http://haber.gazetevatan.com/referandum-olursa-kurtler-ne-istiyor/437633/1/Haber#.UDJln6DvrYA

20 Million Kurds in Anatolia have the right of self-determination and they will fight for it.


> *Majority of Kurds support self-determination and only that is importan. Its like not all kurds in south Kurdistan support KDP but they support Kurdistan.*
> http://haber.gazetevatan.com/referandum-olursa-kurtler-ne-istiyor/437633/1/Haber#.UDJl6KDvrYB



Also Turkey has still not held any1 responsible for Roboski massacre on 28th dec 2011, but the Gaziantep bomb few days ago was resolved within hours.


----------



## Saigon

FckingAmazing said:


> Hello from istanbul,
> 
> Firstly i am turkish and  i've a lot of kurdish friends and relatives and none of
> them supporting pkk however they hate from terrorists.Also i don't care about race
> it's not important for me becoz i'm not a racist and terrorist.
> 
> And  in Turkey  all citizens have equal rights  and is getting better more and more except coup times.
> Last 10 ten years always improved. In the past some mistakes may have been , it doesn't change a wrong thing to right. Of course Turkey have racist people and bad people as all over the world .
> 
> Besides most of kurdish people don't vote for pkk's party although they jeopardize their lifes  ,  i would like to denote that some people living in east just votes  by violence to pkk's party , because if they don't, they know that pkk will fire their villages ( my kurdish friends saying) I think it's all about education , we all abviously see that The East don't have education so they can easily be deceived AND THIS IS WHY  pkk destroy schools in east of Turkey.



Interesting comments, FA, and thanks for posting. 

I definitely agree that the level of education and infrastructure in the east could be improved. 

That said, cities like Sanli Urfa are very well developed, and seem to have good facilities.


----------



## Saigon

Kirkuki - 

I don't think it is possible for either of you to say what ALL Kurds want. 

I am sure many do not want Turkey to be divided - and I am sure some do want it to be divided. 

My guess would be that the majority of Kurds want a homeland, but also realise that it can not be a massive country which leaves Syria, Turkey and Iraq half of the size they are now. That will never happen. 

But for many Kurds the best solution may be to continue to live in Turkey, but with their rights respected.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Saigon said:


> Kirkuki -
> 
> I don't think it is possible for either of you to say what ALL Kurds want.
> 
> I am sure many do not want Turkey to be divided - and I am sure some do want it to be divided.
> 
> My guess would be that the majority of Kurds want a homeland, but also realise that it can not be a massive country which leaves Syria, Turkey and Iraq half of the size they are now. That will never happen.
> 
> But for many Kurds the best solution may be to continue to live in Turkey, but with their rights respected.



thank you man . I just wanted to show what i see and live , ' The Truth ' ..

I don't take notice of that guy being support terrorism and we should not .. of course we should consider this group of people is terrorist or not,  what is their aim , they are fighting for saving their lifes , defensing their family . And if you look pkk is abviously terror group which is defined by EU , and US . Kurdish people have all rights in Turkey , actually i don't wanna talk like that Turkish , Kurdish , American , Czech , Spanish , Greek  , it's so racist . In Turkey We have a lot of nations  that we lived 1000 years together how can you spare these people .. and they don't want too

If someone who thinks that they don't have right  , can easly take that right by parliamentary , and it doesn't mean that if you cannot a right you will be terrorist . Of course i cannot say that Turkey have ultimate democracy . For example in Turkey even some muslim people doesn't have right for their belief but none of them being terrorist .

We are supporting middle east people for their freedom , and i wish they will choose to be like Turkey  not like pkk , basshar assad or like Iraq . And US and EU should give the east education not gun .


----------



## Saigon

FckingAmazing said:


> And US and EU should give the east education not gun .



I do agree with that!! 

btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too. 

I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.


----------



## ima

Saigon said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And US and EU should give the east education not gun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
Click to expand...


So what do you do? Traffic underage girls?


----------



## ima

Saigon said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from istanbul,
> 
> Firstly i am turkish and  i've a lot of kurdish friends and relatives and none of
> them supporting pkk however they hate from terrorists.Also i don't care about race
> it's not important for me becoz i'm not a racist and terrorist.
> 
> And  in Turkey  all citizens have equal rights  and is getting better more and more except coup times.
> Last 10 ten years always improved. In the past some mistakes may have been , it doesn't change a wrong thing to right. Of course Turkey have racist people and bad people as all over the world .
> 
> Besides most of kurdish people don't vote for pkk's party although they jeopardize their lifes  ,  i would like to denote that some people living in east just votes  by violence to pkk's party , because if they don't, they know that pkk will fire their villages ( my kurdish friends saying) I think it's all about education , we all abviously see that The East don't have education so they can easily be deceived AND THIS IS WHY  pkk destroy schools in east of Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting comments, FA, and thanks for posting.
> 
> I definitely agree that the level of education and infrastructure in the east could be improved.
> 
> That said, cities like Sanli Urfa are very well developed, and seem to have good facilities.
Click to expand...


We still can't forgive Turkey for Midnight Express.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Saigon said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And US and EU should give the east education not gun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
Click to expand...




Saigon said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And US and EU should give the east education not gun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
Click to expand...


Always welcome to Turkey   we should be sensitive for all humans not  just for priviled one or according to your interest   I wish all bad things had not happened . But as I said before every country have racist people , they may have been something bad  it doesn't make  terrorism is okay .. also USA may have been lots of mistakes in the past  can we say now divide USA and make terror in there ?

P.S. Armenians have killed a lots of People in Turkey but it's not so important .. ! Turkey had revealed all historical documents about it there is nothing that is hided


----------



## editec

One man's terrorist is another man's freedom-fighter, Siagon.

Few Americans really know enough about the fate of the Kurds, their  history or the state of their lives now, to really weigh in on this question.

The Kurds are a unique people with their own language and customs and have been so for at least as long as Islam has existed.

They have had their own nations and or city states and once were independent.

But they are victims of geography and history and have usually be under the yoke of some foreign power or culture.

I think they deserve recognition both as a people and a culture as therefore deserve a nation state.

Of course Turkey Iran and Iraq aren't much into the idea of granting these people the right to control the land they have been living on and associated with for at least the last 1400 years.


----------



## FckingAmazing

editec said:


> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom-fighter, Siagon.
> 
> Few Americans really know enough about the fate of the Kurds, their  history or the state of their lives now, to really weigh in on this question.
> 
> The Kurds are a unique people with their own language and customs and have been so for at least as long as Islam has existed.
> 
> They have had their own nations and or city states and once were independent.
> 
> But they are victims of geography and history and have usually be under the yoke of some foreign power or culture.
> 
> I think they deserve recognition both as a people and a culture as therefore deserve a nation state.
> 
> Of course Turkey Iran and Iraq aren't much into the idea of granting these people the right to control the land they have been living on and associated with for at least the last 1400 years.



According to you we can divide Turkey maybe 30 part , and  we divide America 50 

lets every race have a new country ... what a solution .. as i said before just a little group support pkk in Turkey and Kurdish people and Turkish people will live together forever because Turkey have democracy but i cannot say it for Syria , this is why Turkey support Kurdish , Turkish  ,Arab and other  people in Syria.

Why Syria would not be like Turkey , US , Germany , Italy , Czech Republic , Spain ... ? Turkey support Syrian people against Bassar Essad and i appreciate it  .. and we should not let that pkk have a place in middle east , but if you want middle east with terrorism with people like Essad , Saddam  , you can support terrorists ..


----------



## ima

FckingAmazing said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And US and EU should give the east education not gun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And US and EU should give the east education not gun .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always welcome to Turkey   we should be sensitive for all humans not  just for priviled one or according to your interest   I wish all bad things had not happened . But as I said before every country have racist people , they may have been something bad  it doesn't make  terrorism is okay .. also USA may have been lots of mistakes in the past  can we say now divide USA and make terror in there ?
> 
> P.S. Armenians have killed a lots of People in Turkey but it's not so important .. ! Turkey had revealed all historical documents about it there is nothing that is hided
Click to expand...


Turkey looks nice, but you folks should shave.

The men as well.


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with that!!
> 
> btw, I really love Turkey and spend a lot of time there. Istanbul is my base when I work in the Middle East and East Africa, so I have been there a good 15 - 20 times. I've been right along the Black Sea Coast, east as far as Diyabakir, and through Cappadocia and the inland areas, too.
> 
> I think what has been done to the Armenians and Kurds is unacceptable, but I really enjoy Turkey and the wonderful Turkish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always welcome to Turkey   we should be sensitive for all humans not  just for priviled one or according to your interest   I wish all bad things had not happened . But as I said before every country have racist people , they may have been something bad  it doesn't make  terrorism is okay .. also USA may have been lots of mistakes in the past  can we say now divide USA and make terror in there ?
> 
> P.S. Armenians have killed a lots of People in Turkey but it's not so important .. ! Turkey had revealed all historical documents about it there is nothing that is hided
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turkey looks nice, but you folks should shave.
> 
> The men as well.
Click to expand...



any other order ?


----------



## ima

FckingAmazing said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always welcome to Turkey   we should be sensitive for all humans not  just for priviled one or according to your interest   I wish all bad things had not happened . But as I said before every country have racist people , they may have been something bad  it doesn't make  terrorism is okay .. also USA may have been lots of mistakes in the past  can we say now divide USA and make terror in there ?
> 
> P.S. Armenians have killed a lots of People in Turkey but it's not so important .. ! Turkey had revealed all historical documents about it there is nothing that is hided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey looks nice, but you folks should shave.
> 
> The men as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> any other order ?
Click to expand...

Start exporting hashish again.


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey looks nice, but you folks should shave.
> 
> The men as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other order ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start exporting hashish again.
Click to expand...


In 1876, the Sultan of Turkey gave marijuana to the United States as a gift  why not again


----------



## kirkuki

FckingAmazing said:


> According to you we can divide Turkey maybe 30 part , and  we divide America 50



that is not kurds problem, kurds want their Kurdish region to be ruled and controlled by kurds not turks arabs or persians, simple but i know you cant get simple things hence pkk.




> lets every race have a new country ... what a solution .. as i said before just a little group support pkk in Turkey and Kurdish people and Turkish people will live together forever because Turkey have democracy but i cannot say it for Syria , this is why Turkey support Kurdish , Turkish  ,Arab and other  people in Syria.



tell me about the other stateless races in the middle east who number 40 million and already live on their ancestral lands ?? please just name one !!! of course you cant give a state 100,000 turkmen who have migrated from Turkmenistan into iraq and are spread around some 10 centuries ago. we are talking about kurds with a huge population (40 million) with their ancestral land which was divided in 1921 among 4 countries which has to become undone.

this is the kurdish region in turkey (who live on their ancestral lands) but was annexed to turkey after the fall of the ottoman empire.










http://www.kurd.org/doc/OLeary_SLIDES.pdf


----------



## editec

Clearly the Kurds existed as a unique people for at least the last thousand years. They have their own language (with at least two dialects) and their cultural indentify. 

They have fought for independence repeatedly. At times they gained either complete or partial independence only to lose it through invasion or through their own internacine battles for control.

That history alone suggests that they deserve the right to have a land of their own, I think.

_However..._


There is no simply answer to the issue of Kurdish independence.

In part because they have migrated and been forcibly dispersed repeatedly during that 1000 years of existence.

Where IS their homelands, now? _Who decides?_

Is it the lands that their tribal ancestors controlled in 1000 AD? Such a nation demands that Turkey, Iraq, Iran, Armenia and Syria give up some of their territories.

Not much chance that those nations are likely to come to any agreement about this.

As to the PPK?

Clearly they've employed terrorist tactics against Turkey.

Does that make that organization a terrorist organization?

Of course it does... _if one uses the simplictic UN definition of terror._

But the question can be asked, _has the treatment of the Kurds by the Turks justified their terrrorist response?_

The argument can be made that _it has, since the TURKS also employed STATE SPONSORED TERROR AND GENOCIDE against the Kurds._

Consider the possibility that there are no players here who have HIGHER MORAL GROUND, and that the thousand year history of the Kurds cannot be reduced to a simple GOOD GUYS v BAD GUYS narrative.

So are Kurds terrorists or are they revolutionaries seeking to throw off the shackles of foreign invaders?

I think the answer is quite clear:_ they are both_, as is SO OFTEN the case when any people are dominated and oppressed by another people.

If you're looking for easy answers to the Kurdish question, you'll have to DUMB DOWN the question because THERE ARE NO SIMPLE moral judgements to be had in this issue.


----------



## FckingAmazing

kirkuki said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you we can divide Turkey maybe 30 part , and  we divide America 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not kurds problem, kurds want their Kurdish region to be ruled and controlled by kurds not turks arabs or persians, simple but i know you cant get simple things hence pkk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets every race have a new country ... what a solution .. as i said before just a little group support pkk in Turkey and Kurdish people and Turkish people will live together forever because Turkey have democracy but i cannot say it for Syria , this is why Turkey support Kurdish , Turkish  ,Arab and other  people in Syria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell me about the other stateless races in the middle east who number 40 million and already live on their ancestral lands ?? please just name one !!! of course you cant give a state 100,000 turkmen who have migrated from Turkmenistan into iraq and are spread around some 10 centuries ago. we are talking about kurds with a huge population (40 million) with their ancestral land which was divided in 1921 among 4 countries which has to become undone.
> 
> this is the kurdish region in turkey (who live on their ancestral lands) but was annexed to turkey after the fall of the ottoman empire.
Click to expand...



*The PKK is listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the United States, the European Union and NATO.*

--en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurdistan_Workers%27_Party]Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia--


Firstly  i am not writing to response for *a supporter of a terrorist group* because its nonsense he will never understand anything. But other conscious people will may see it.

[i cannot add url so  ]---  todayszaman.com/news-290027-tears-outrage-as-terrorist-pkk-kills-nine-civilians-in-gaziantep.html

you represent the pkk which is a terrorist group  not the Kurdish people (its so important ) , we support Kurdish guys in Syria.

*Pkk's first aim to impede education in Middle east , to kill teachers , to kill doctors , to threat people , to get vote for their party by violence , Turkey should not let a terrorist state in middle east for happiness of all world .*
----  anatolianstorm.blogspot.com/2007/12/pkks-real-face.html]Anatolian Storms: FROM PKK'S HISTORY  ------

I want to denote that in Turkey's situation different , in US there is a lot of black african guys , what would happened if some racist black guys want to divide US and would you say they deserves their own counrty  ?
but i cannot say that for Syria , this is why we support Kurdish guys (who has not any right ) in Syria 

You can solve any problem in Turkey *without gun* , like as happens in US .

the most important thing , please support Kurdish guys  *not the terrorist group of pkk *

thank you


----------



## kirkuki

*Turkey-Iran bombed Kurdish villages/killing civilians in South - North Kurdistan *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kURZ723i25o]Turkey-Iran bombed Kurdish villages/killing civilians in South - North Kurdistan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

FckingAmazing said:


> *The PKK is listed as a terrorist organization by Turkey, the United States, the European Union and NATO.*



of course turkey is the puppet of US.

pkk only targets military while turkey is targeting civilians, does the kiiling of 35 innocent civilians in Roboski last year ring a bell ? oh wait turkish media did not cover it bcoz they victims were "innocent kurds", of course and you cry that kurds want their region to be outside of turkey's artificial borders.



> you represent the pkk which is a terrorist group  not the Kurdish people (its so important ) , we support Kurdish guys in Syria.



nonesense turkish media, who are you to speak on behalf of kurds or pkk ? have you held an election with pkk participating? no then do not make "assumptions" from your own emotions.



> *Pkk's first aim to impede education in Middle east , to kill teachers , to kill doctors , to threat people , to get vote for their party by violence , Turkey should not let a terrorist state in middle east for happiness of all world .*



more turkish nonesense propaganda. it is simple, give northern kurdistan autonomy there will be no pkk left.




> I want to denote that in Turkey's situation different , in US there is a lot of black african guys , what would happened if some racist black guys want to divide US and would you say they deserves their own counrty  ?




the blacks mostly "migrated" into US from africa, kurds "live on their ancestral lands" that was attached to turkey by the help of UK and french in 1921, nice try but its a FAIL.



> but i cannot say that for Syria , this is why we support Kurdish guys (who has not any right ) in Syria



oh turks are feeling sorry for kurds in syria,  . kurds in syrian kurdistan do not concern you its outside your border so mind your own problem when you solve the kurdish issue in north kurdistan then you can speak of the other remaining two in syria which is now liberated and enjoying self-rule and the other part in iran.




> the most important thing , please support Kurdish guys  *not the terrorist group of pkk *



and how have you done that ? you arrest ,civilians, activists ,there are BDP MPs jailed by turkey, kids thrown in jail, 3000 villages were destroyed by turkey and you want to separate pkk from kurds ? lol who will then represent kurds ? turks ? please cut me the BS will ya.


----------



## ima

So do the kurds expect Turkey, Iran and Iraq to just give them some territory or what? Do you guys have an army or are you all too busy fucking goats to fight?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> So do the kurds expect Turkey, Iran and Iraq to just give them some territory or what?



no one is donating land to us, we already are living on these lands and form majority since it has been Kurdish from the day they were divided onto four countries in 1921 thanks to French and the brits.

two parts are now semi-independent (iraqi Kurdistan and syrian Kurdistan).

the 3rd part in iran will be liberated as soon as US and Israel attack and send iran back to stone age.

so it will be one part left in the end in turkey, which i think will be solved like Sudan.








> Do you guys have an army or are you all too busy fucking goats to fight?



Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga


----------



## kirkuki

Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds (0:47) 

Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds | Video | Reuters.com


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds (0:47)
> 
> Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds | Video | Reuters.com



I bet it was soapy water. About time!


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds (0:47)
> 
> Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds | Video | Reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it was soapy water. About time!
Click to expand...



good point  ima-----you desperately need a soapy spritz     I an delighted that the kurds managed it for you


----------



## Roudy

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds (0:47)
> 
> Turkish police use water cannons, tear gas on Kurds | Video | Reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it was soapy water. About time!
Click to expand...

Time for your yearly shower, dirtbag?


----------



## kirkuki

Travel to Turkey: What you should know - YouTube!


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> Travel to Turkey: What you should know - YouTube!



YIKES!!! I seen "Midnight Express" a few times. Too scary.


----------



## kirkuki

Kurds live in the 19 centuries in turkey, no freedom, not allowed to talk Kurdish , no Kurdish names , this all happening during the so called arab spring. 

Kurds need to have their own spring in north Kurdistan in turkey.


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Travel to Turkey: What you should know - YouTube[/url]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIKES!!! I seen "Midnight Express" a few times. Too scary.
Click to expand...


sorry but you don't have any idea about Turkey's situation


Just fcking terrorist propadanda... 
so look these could you say the same things ?

Cop Kills Black Man in Gunfight ..
www.abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=92776&page=1#.UECk9NbN9xE]Cop Kills Black Man in Gunfight - ABC News

Unarmed black guys killed by cops ...
www.theroot.com/multimedia/beyond-trayvon-black-and-unarmed]Unarmed Black Men Shot by Police: 17 Sad Stories

and thousands etc...


----------



## FckingAmazing

We had Kurdish Prime Minister  and President
Prime Minister of Turkey (1983&#8211;1989) and President of Turkey (1989&#8211;1993). As Prime Minister
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turgut_Özal
Our  Minister of Finance of Turkey is a Kurdish guy Mehmet &#350;im&#351;ek
www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehmet_Şimşek]Mehmet

and etc..

don't give encourage to terrorists 

*PKK Drug trafficking *
www.todayszaman.com/news-262462-pkk-finances-terrorism-through-drug-trafficking.html

*Four civilians killed by PKK landmine in Turkey*
www.hurriyet.com.tr/english/turkey/8900498.asp?gid=231&sz=23820

*23 children killed in PKK attacks over past 5 years*
www.todayszaman.com/news-290212-23-children-killed-in-pkk-attacks-over-past-5-years.html

*
PKK: The Worst Enemy of Kurdish Interests*
www.turkishweekly.net/columnist/3496/pkk-the-worst-enemy-of-kurdish-interests.html


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?



The PKK are terrorists. They are also strongly anti-democratic.

The kurdish people in Turkey have legitimate grievances and I support their right to self-determination. But the PKK would be e'ven worse than Turkey.

Calling the PKK the largest Kurdish armed independence movement is not really accurate. What about the Kurdish movements in iraq?


----------



## Artevelde

Saigon said:


> Ekrem -
> 
> I agree that Turkey is genuinely democratic, but the majority do not have the right to crush minorities in any country.
> 
> The Turkish army have used chemical weapons, have kidnapped, tortured and killed civilians. Do you support this?



By calling Turkey genuinely democratic you just illustrate how stupid and ignorant you are.


----------



## ima

I think Kurds should just stick to making their cheese. Turkey is a NATO country who let the Americans use their bases over and over. The Yankees MIGHT let you have a piece of Iraq once they take all the oil, but forget about Turkey, it's never going to happen.


----------



## Saigon

kirkuki said:


> Kurds live in the 19 centuries in turkey, no freedom, not allowed to talk Kurdish , no Kurdish names , this all happening during the so called arab spring.
> 
> Kurds need to have their own spring in north Kurdistan in turkey.



I think a lot of people would agree with that - I know I would.

I am so happy that Armenians finaly have their own country, even it is smaller than it should be. 

I also have to say, though, that I think Turkey is a wonderful country, and certainly one of the best countries in the world to travel in, contrary to what some people have said on this thread.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Saigon said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds live in the 19 centuries in turkey, no freedom, not allowed to talk Kurdish , no Kurdish names , this all happening during the so called arab spring.
> 
> Kurds need to have their own spring in north Kurdistan in turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people would agree with that - I know I would.
> 
> I am so happy that Armenians finaly have their own country, even it is smaller than it should be.
> 
> I also have to say, though, that I think Turkey is a wonderful country, and certainly one of the best countries in the world to travel in, contrary to what some people have said on this thread.
Click to expand...


so you support pkk ? If you do , yes you are responsible for Terrorist bombs .

If you want a right there is a parliamentery not the bombs .,

PKK doesn't represent Kurdish people in Turkey 

just come and see how is the situation in Turkey.

if you read my past comments you can have a clue about Turkey and PKK .

Turkey lived coup times by a group of people which is called ' ERGENEKON '  but these people now in front of judgment , at this time they ruined democracy not just for Kurdish people but for all people . 
it's been while that situation changed , Kurdish people have their rights , and in Turkey Kurdish people want to get rid of PKK.


----------



## Saigon

FA - 

I don't support the PKK, but I do support the concept of a Kurdish state. 

In much the same way as I support the concept of a Palestinian state, but do not support Hamas or Hezbollah. 

If the PKK commit to peaceful protest, then I would support them. 

btw. I have been to Turkey perhaps 10 - 12 times, and travelled as far as south-east as Diyarbakir, as far north-east as Trabzon, and also through Capadoccia and to places like Safranbolu, Nemrut etc.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Artevelde said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PKK are terrorists. They are also strongly anti-democratic.
> 
> The kurdish people in Turkey have legitimate grievances and I support their right to self-determination. But the PKK would be e'ven worse than Turkey.
> 
> Calling the PKK the largest Kurdish armed independence movement is not really accurate. What about the Kurdish movements in iraq?
Click to expand...


yes it's true , this is why Turkey support kurdish people in Syria not the PKK . But Turkey will never let The Terrorist group PKK in Middle East and i think no one in the world want a terrorist state in Earth.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Saigon said:


> FA -
> 
> I don't support the PKK, but I do support the concept of a Kurdish state.
> 
> In much the same way as I support the concept of a Palestinian state, but do not support Hamas or Hezbollah.
> 
> If the PKK commit to peaceful protest, then I would support them.
> 
> btw. I have been to Turkey perhaps 10 - 12 times, and travelled as far as south-east as Diyarbakir, as far north-east as Trabzon, and also through Capadoccia and to places like Safranbolu, Nemrut etc.



this is okay i agree with you , what do you think about that Turkey support Kurdish , Arab all people in Syria but not the PKK terrorist group ? 
*In Turkey there is 80.000 defector syrian people now.*

I want to say that this guy represent *a terrorist group not the Kurdish people* , the important thing is that. 

don't think Turkey like Iraq , Iran , Libya  etc. Turkey's situation like US. US have a lot of nations but lives in together by democracy . Also they have black and white thing.

Turkey always want democracy in the middle east , of course there is racist Turks as there is in all over the world  , it doesn't mean all Turkish people racist.
For example we all know what CHP(REPUBLICAN PEOPLE'S PARTY) did in 1930 to do Dersim people , in the past some fascist people may have been bad things , as white people do to black people .
The importing thing is that we changed or not . *At least no more deaths no more terrorism.*

Turkey apologises for 1930s killing of thousands of Kurds - Telegraph


----------



## kirkuki

FckingAmazing said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA -
> 
> I don't support the PKK, but I do support the concept of a Kurdish state.
> 
> In much the same way as I support the concept of a Palestinian state, but do not support Hamas or Hezbollah.
> 
> If the PKK commit to peaceful protest, then I would support them.
> 
> btw. I have been to Turkey perhaps 10 - 12 times, and travelled as far as south-east as Diyarbakir, as far north-east as Trabzon, and also through Capadoccia and to places like Safranbolu, Nemrut etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is okay i agree with you , what do you think about that Turkey support Kurdish , Arab all people in Syria but not the PKK terrorist group ?
> *In Turkey there is 80.000 defector syrian people now.*
> 
> I want to say that this guy represent *a terrorist group not the Kurdish people* , the important thing is that.
> 
> don't think Turkey like Iraq , Iran , Libya  etc. Turkey's situation like US. US have a lot of nations but lives in together by democracy . Also they have black and white thing.
> 
> Turkey always want democracy in the middle east , of course there is racist Turks as there is in all over the world  , it doesn't mean all Turkish people racist.
> For example we all know what CHP(REPUBLICAN PEOPLE'S PARTY) did in 1930 to do Dersim people , in the past some fascist people may have been bad things , as white people do to black people .
> The importing thing is that we changed or not . *At least no more deaths no more terrorism.*
> 
> Turkey apologises for 1930s killing of thousands of Kurds - Telegraph
Click to expand...


PKK now only attacks turkish army , not civilians, turkish army has once again started killing kurdish civilians (35 kurds were massacred last year in Roboski amd 7 civilians kurds killed in KRG, youtube them).

when kurds get autonomy on their ancestral land in turkey only then the Kurdish armed struggle will end, until that happens have a nice day.


----------



## kirkuki

Arnold looking at the map of "greater Kurdistan"


----------



## Saigon

Kirkuki - 

I notice your map would create a state about the size of Canada...including some areas more historically linked more to Armenia and Kurdistan. 

Do you think a state sbout half that size might be more appropriate?


----------



## kirkuki

@Saigon

we can settle those areas via a refereundum which turks are clueless about.

@FckingAmazing 

there is no such thing as lies or propaganda by kurds towards turkish aggression towards 20 million kurds in northern kurdistan of turkey, if any of you watch this video i posted you will see who is the liar and propagandist here .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPyVjV3xzMY&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## kirkuki

Another mass grave found in Betlis






BETLIS, -- Another mass grave was found in which 24 bodies of PKK guerrillas were dumped in. The mass grave was found in Xarpesh Mountain in Mutki region of Betlis province.

It is reported that following heavy clashes between the PKK guerrillas and the Turkish army in 1996, the bodies of 24 slain guerrillas were dumped into a mass grave in Xarpesh Mountain, which found today.

According to the eye witnesses who did not want their identity revealed, 24 PKK guerrillas 9 of them female, were ambushed by Turkish army in 1996 and killed in Xarpesh Mountain.

Hesen Ceylan the local representative of IHD said this is not the first time they have discovered mass grave. There are numerous mass graves in Betlis, he said and continued, Against the amount of mass graves existing in Xarpesh Mountains, the humanity is feeling ashamed.

Another mass grave found in Betlis


----------



## kirkuki

*More racist attacks on Kurds*







NEWSDESK, -- Attacks on the Kurds have increased in Turkey following the racist remarks made by Turkey Foreign Minister in which he regarded attacks against the Kurds as ordinary and demanded increase in such attacks.

Neqim Shadin Turkey&#8217;s Foreign Minister said attacks on Kurds are something normal that should be increased. The Kurdish residents of Skarya were subject to racist attack following such a remark.

It was reported that a group of six Turks attacked a Kurdish family yesterday and beaten a member of their family in front of everyone.

In the meantime hundreds of Turks chanted racist and anti-Kurdish slogans and attacked the Kurds on their way. It is reported that 18 Kurds were injured in the attacks.

More racist attacks on Kurds


KURDS HAVE HAD ENUFF OF RACIST FROM TURKS THEY WANT OUT, THAT IS IT


----------



## editec

FckingAmazing said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom-fighter, Siagon.
> 
> Few Americans really know enough about the fate of the Kurds, their history or the state of their lives now, to really weigh in on this question.
> 
> The Kurds are a unique people with their own language and customs and have been so for at least as long as Islam has existed.
> 
> They have had their own nations and or city states and once were independent.
> 
> But they are victims of geography and history and have usually be under the yoke of some foreign power or culture.
> 
> I think they deserve recognition both as a people and a culture as therefore deserve a nation state.
> 
> Of course Turkey Iran and Iraq aren't much into the idea of granting these people the right to control the land they have been living on and associated with for at least the last 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you we can divide Turkey maybe 30 part , and we divide America 50
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If one wants to know what _I want_, it might make better sense to read what_ I write_ rather than what the voices in your head are telling you I want, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets every race have a new country ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called_ the right of self determination_, and FYI, its the idea isn't exactly radical, or for that matter new, either.
Click to expand...


----------



## kirkuki

* Could a state for Greater Kurdistan be on the horizon? *

Millions of Kurds, observing the meeting of the Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) in Tehran last week, must have thought: "What about us? What about our non-aligned nation to be? We should be there. Maybe next time..."

It may be just possible that Kurds - which themselves admit their notoriety for internal squabble - are finally getting their act together; after all, history may be dictating, roughly a century after World War I and its aftermath, which dealt a big blow to Kurds. This is the last chance for the emergence of a Greater Kurdistan.  

After the two Syrian Kurdish parties made a deal - sealed by Iraqi Kurdistan President Masoud Barzani - to jointly run northeast Syria, Kurdish parties in Iran are also coming together.

Meanwhile, Ankara behaves like a bunch of headless chickens. 

Kurds are carefully paying attention to how Ankara decided to boycott NAM - even though Turkish President Abdullah Gul was personally invited by Iran's President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, and Egypt's President Mohammed Morsi proposed a Syria contact group - Turkey, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Iran - to try to solve the Syrian tragedy.

This means that Egypt - under a Muslim Brotherhood president - privileges mediation for a civil war inside a fellow Arab country, while Turkey sticks to a colour-blind regime change strategy, which would only be possible with a NATO no-fly zone (it won't happen).

So the pressing question for the Kurds becomes how to profit from Ankara's each and every move.  

And the winner is... Israel

Not even Turkish public opinion knows what exactly are the contours of Ankara's policy for Syria - apart from regime change. President Gul claims that Damascus weaponises PKK guerrillas (there's absolutely no evidence), and that would be a casus belli.

Damascus for its part does not want a war with Turkey.

Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu - he of the defunct "zero problems with our neighbours" doctrine - is still toeing the line that the country could not accept more than 100,000 Syrian refugees (there are already 70,000 and counting); in this case, some fuzzy "safe haven" would have to be installed in Syrian territory. This Thursday, Ankara will press the complexities of the refugee crisis at a ministerial-level meeting at the UN.  

Ankara has insistently accused both Damascus and Tehran of supporting PKK guerrillas active in Anatolia and the porous border areas. Yet at the same time, Ankara has developed a quite secretive narrative; Turkey, once again, is aligned with Israel's strategy (the Mavi Marmara incident is now water under the bridge).
Talk to Al Jazeera -
Massoud Barzani: Flying the Kurdish flag

Tel Aviv avidly bets on Ankara becoming the hegemonic regional power in the - still hazy - event of a post-Assad Syria. As Israel has been deeply infiltrated in Iraqi Kurdistan for years, with very good connections - the Mossad uses it as an operational base against Syria and Iran - this will be manipulated as a bargaining chip to seduce Ankara.

Meanwhile, in Syria, the red, green and yellow Kurdish flag is now flying in places like Girke Lege - only 35 kilometres from the Iraqi border and only 15 kilometres from the Turkish border. Over 3 million Syrian Kurds now see an ideal opening to revert the official Ba'ath Party Arabisation policy.

The Kurdish PYD (Democratic Union Party) President Salah Muslim vehemently denies that there was a tacit agreement with the Bashar al-Assad government. But in fact there was; as long as Syrian Kurds don't attack Damascus forces, they can do whatever they want in Western/Syrian Kurdistan, which by now is assuming the contours of a an autonomous region.

US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, by the way, has already delivered the message to Ankara; even in a post-Assad Syria, this should be seen as a fact on the ground. And it happens to dovetail with Israel's charm offensive among Kurds - emphasising what would be their common agenda.

So what can Ankara do? Invade? Kurdish blowback is bound to be devastating.

Despite official rumblings, Turkish options for invading Western/Syrian Kurdistan are not exactly stellar. The Turkish army's morale is low - after the purge of several ranking Kemalists. Over 60 generals are in jail, accused of plotting a coup - and lower-ranking officials may even try it again. Alevis and Kurdish conscripts will refuse to fight an AKP-incited war. And the Turkish economy - not to mention tourism - will inevitably go down the drain.

Is there a leader in the house?

One can imagine whether Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) President Barzani's political scheming will be enough for him to embrace the Angel of History, and rise to the occasion.

He certainly sees a Greater Kurdistan independent from Arabs, Persians and Turks. But for that to happen in a grand scale he would have to conduct himself as a unifier - not only sharing power inside Iraqi Kurdistan but also managing conflicting Kurdish aspirations in Syria, Iran and Turkey. This implies a visionary streak plus tremendous diplomatic skills.

What's certain is that Washington and Tel Aviv are on board; this implies that Brussels sooner or later will follow. BRICS members Russia and China are not exactly against it. There are two possibilities here. A Greater Kurdistan forged as a model for the Middle East - in terms of a secular, dynamic, progressive entity respectful of religious minorities. Or yet another Western stooge.

A major geopolitical volcano is erupting. Ankara certainly has not analysed the blowback of weaponising Syrian Sunnis just for the weapons to find their way back into Turkey to be used by the PKK against Ankara itself.

This anti-imperialist analysis may be very useful to understand the Kurdish dynamic. But there's still much more to it.

Jeremy Salt, professor of History and Politics of the Middle East at Bilkent University, Ankara, and author of The Unmaking of the Middle East, in a conversation with La Stampa's world news editor Claudio Gallo, neatly summarised it:

    "In 1918 the imperial powers divided the Middle East in a certain way that suited their interests at the time. They are now remapping it again - and again to suit their interests. It is not coincidental that this programme dovetails with Israel's own long-term strategic planning. Russia and China are fully aware of what is going on, which is why the present situation can be seen as a 21st century extension of the 'Eastern question' or of the 'Great Game' between Russia and Britain."

_Make no mistake; each day makes it more likely that an unintended - or rather intended - consequence of this Great Game remix will be the emergence of Greater Kurdistan.

Pepe Escobar is the roving correspondent for Asia Times. His latest book is named Obama Does Globalistan (Nimble Books, 2009).

The views expressed in this article are the author's own and do not necessarily reflect Al Jazeera's editorial policy._

Could a state for Greater Kurdistan be on the horizon? - Opinion - Al Jazeera English


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> Arnold looking at the map of "greater Kurdistan"



But what does AHHHnold think? Will he be back to help?

The size of Canada, lol, Saigon is always good for a laugh. As long as the kurds send wood to finland, you'll have their blessing I'm sure.

As for kurdistan, you'll never get it through a vote, only by taking the land by force. Good luck with that, NATO will kick your ass.


----------



## kirkuki

turks do not respect the dead





pkk freedom fighter been dragged by chicken turkish soldiers.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> The size of Canada, lol, Saigon is always good for a laugh. As long as the kurds send wood to finland, you'll have their blessing I'm sure.
> 
> *As for kurdistan, you'll never get it through a vote, only by taking the land by force. Good luck with that, NATO will kick your ass*.



we took western (Syrian) Kurdistan without firing a bullet didn't we ?? we just wait for the right moment, turkey is not going to be in NATO till end of the world .


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The size of Canada, lol, Saigon is always good for a laugh. As long as the kurds send wood to finland, you'll have their blessing I'm sure.
> 
> *As for kurdistan, you'll never get it through a vote, only by taking the land by force. Good luck with that, NATO will kick your ass*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we took western (Syrian) Kurdistan without firing a bullet didn't we ?? we just wait for the right moment, turkey is not going to be in NATO till end of the world .
Click to expand...


You live in a fantasy world if you think you're getting a piece of Turkey. Syria, nobody cares, Iraq, nobody cares. Iran will cut your fucking balls off in a heartbeat and Turkey is backed by NATO and when was the last time the Americans gave up something willingly? Never.


----------



## Roudy

Saigon said:


> Kirkuki -
> 
> I notice your map would create a state about the size of Canada...including some areas more historically linked more to Armenia and Kurdistan.
> 
> Do you think a state sbout half that size might be more appropriate?


Saigoon:


> I notice your map would create a state about the size of Canada...



Stupid fucking ignorant moron! Ha ha ha!


----------



## FckingAmazing

editec said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom-fighter, Siagon.
> 
> Few Americans really know enough about the fate of the Kurds, their history or the state of their lives now, to really weigh in on this question.
> 
> The Kurds are a unique people with their own language and customs and have been so for at least as long as Islam has existed.
> 
> They have had their own nations and or city states and once were independent.
> 
> But they are victims of geography and history and have usually be under the yoke of some foreign power or culture.
> 
> I think they deserve recognition both as a people and a culture as therefore deserve a nation state.
> 
> Of course Turkey Iran and Iraq aren't much into the idea of granting these people the right to control the land they have been living on and associated with for at least the last 1400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If one wants to know what _I want_, it might make better sense to read what_ I write_ rather than what the voices in your head are telling you I want, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets every race have a new country ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called_ the right of self determination_, and FYI, its the idea isn't exactly radical, or for that matter new, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no need to discuss i just wanted to show the difference a terrorist and a kurdish guy.
> For the rest we people in Turkey  supporting Kurdish people.
> 
> The point is are you supporting PKK or not ? If you do , you are  contributing for terrorism .
> 
> PKK doesn't represent Kurdish people we should know this.
> 
> In Turkey AKP (Justice and Development Party ) represents Kurdish people If you research.
Click to expand...


----------



## ima

A girl asked her Kurdish boyfriend : Habibi, if we get engaged will you give me a ring?' 

Sure replied the Kurdy: What's your phone number?


----------



## ekrem

On 20th August: 9 dead, 69 wounded.
Among the dead are 2 girls each 4 and 12 years old.

Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Death toll in Turkey car bomb attack raised to nine - Israel News

[youtube]HKcy901YPos[/youtube]


It's clear, that user "kirkuki" is a terrorist-sympathizing scumbag.


----------



## kirkuki

*BREAKING*: HPG attacked multiple military targets simultaneously. Clashes are still going on. Helicopters bombing around city  

Police & Army apartments in Elkê (&#350;irnex) were attacked with RPGs and light arms tonight. Clashes continue.

  Electricity was cut off in Elkê (Beytussebap) So, @Messopotamia cannot tweets anymore. There's no other tweet from there.

Kurds says "enough is enough" in  Beytussebap  
gel raperin - YouTube


----------



## irosie91

Kirkuki   strikes me as a person who is probably kurdish somewhere in his background.   Kurds have been under extreme oppression by muslims for almost as long as islam has existed    Interestingly enough----and not all that unusual----they did take on the religion of their oppressors which is the story of the   GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST      Lots of kurds became militant in their resistence to oppression and used the methods of their oppressors.   One of the most non islamic of kurds who is famous in history was SALA ADIN-----as a military man he was not into mass rape and murder-----He did engage in massive conquest-----but did not have the rape and murder thing.    There seems to be a big difference between  "arab muslims"   and kurdish muslims-----however it is hard to develope an elegant culture while hiding out in the harsh mountains----    In the US----we have "MOUNTAIN PEOPLE"     They seem famous for  "blood feuds"   too


----------



## kirkuki

^^ what do you mean by having kurdish in my background !!?? lol my ancestors the gutians built the city of kirkuk.

 anyways Turkey complains of assimilation of Turkish IMIGRANTS in EUROPE. Yet, tries assimilating Kurds who are NATIVE to Kurdistan.ahaha turks are jokes.


----------



## irosie91

kirkuki said:


> ^^ what do you mean by having kurdish in my background !!?? lol my ancestors the gutians built the city of kirkuk.
> 
> anyways Turkey complains of assimilation of Turkish IMIGRANTS in EUROPE. Yet, tries assimilating Kurds who are NATIVE to Kurdistan.ahaha turks are jokes.



Kirkuki    I have just come to this board      as to your SN-----I did not know if it means you are a  KIRKUKIAN -----or -----simply  a sympathizer with the cause     WHAT D'ya want from me?    I grew up in the USA       my main source of education in early childhood was the  COMICS section of the newspaper------and SUPERMAN      Since you are a kirkukian-----well---I have come across a few jews who were----or said to be  "kurdi" -----but to be honest----i never actually met any other kind of  "kurdi"-----do you guys cook the same stuff?    "YUMMY"       now tell me somthing in KURDI  ----do you guys get along with each other ?       do turkish kurdis think themselves different from syrian kurdis?


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ^^ what do you mean by having kurdish in my background !!?? lol my ancestors the gutians built the city of kirkuk.
> 
> anyways Turkey complains of assimilation of Turkish IMIGRANTS in EUROPE. Yet, tries assimilating Kurds who are NATIVE to Kurdistan.ahaha turks are jokes.



A kurdi found a lamp and rubbed it. Out came a genie and said I will grant you one wish and 1 only. 
The kaka says "I want a bridge from kurdistan to newyork so whenever I want I can drive there." 
The genie says" that is veryveryvery hard is their anything else you want?" 
The kurd says " fine make me the smartest man in the world." 
The genie says "your kurdish, right?" He replies "yes I'm a kurd" and the genie says "do you want the bridge to be 1 story or two?"


----------



## ekrem

editec said:


> It's called_ the right of self determination_, and FYI, its the idea isn't exactly radical, or for that matter new, either.



Current constitution in Turkey has the legitimacy of being accepted by the people in a referendum. 
The State Authority in its legislative branch is renewed with every election. Voter turnout (participation in election) is over 87%
Voter turnout data for Turkey (Parliamentary) | Voter Turnout | International IDEA

State structure in Turkey is legitimate. 
And with your vote you have the "right of self-determination". 
Seperatist Kurds who participate in elections don't even get the majority of the votes in their own community with their agenda - let alone in whole Turkey.

When some elements act unconstitutional (which terrorism clearly is) these elements are going to feel the full force of the State Authority. 
Simple as that.


----------



## FckingAmazing

ekrem said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called_ the right of self determination_, and FYI, its the idea isn't exactly radical, or for that matter new, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current constitution in Turkey has the legitimacy of being accepted by the people in a referendum.
> The State Authority in its legislative branch is renewed with every election. Voter turnout (participation in election) is over 87%
> Voter turnout data for Turkey (Parliamentary) | Voter Turnout | International IDEA
> 
> State structure in Turkey is legitimate.
> And with your vote you have the "right of self-determination".
> Seperatist Kurds who participate in elections don't even get the majority of the votes in their own community with their agenda - let alone in whole Turkey.
> 
> When some elements act unconstitutional (which terrorism clearly is) these elements are going to feel the full force of the State Authority.
> Simple as that.
Click to expand...


interesting.. , participation  is higher than US , UK , Spain ..

so terrorist propadangas will increase  , because a terrorist explodes more bombs when struggling ..

*PKK doesn't represents Kurdish people ...*


----------



## kirkuki

Arab spring shook the region now Turkey facing fear of Kurd Spring & wants 2 limit access of fb v twitter

Devlet Twitter ve Face?e müdahale haz?rl???nda-HABERTÜRK


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> Arab spring shook the region now Turkey facing fear of Kurd Spring & wants 2 limit access of fb v twitter
> 
> Devlet Twitter ve Face?e müdahale haz?rl???nda-HABERTÜRK



I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.


----------



## Artevelde

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab spring shook the region now Turkey facing fear of Kurd Spring & wants 2 limit access of fb v twitter
> 
> Devlet Twitter ve Face?e müdahale haz?rl???nda-HABERTÜRK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.
Click to expand...


I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## ima

Artevelde said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab spring shook the region now Turkey facing fear of Kurd Spring & wants 2 limit access of fb v twitter
> 
> Devlet Twitter ve Face?e müdahale haz?rl???nda-HABERTÜRK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.
Click to expand...


The kurds should stick to what they know best, goat fucking.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Artevelde said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab spring shook the region now Turkey facing fear of Kurd Spring & wants 2 limit access of fb v twitter
> 
> Devlet Twitter ve Face?e müdahale haz?rl???nda-HABERTÜRK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.
Click to expand...


not dead-end street  you should update your knowledge about Turkey but not from terrorists


----------



## Artevelde

ima said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kurds should stick to what they know best, goat fucking.
Click to expand...


Fortunately for Turkey, most of its leaders are not as feeble-minded as you.


----------



## Artevelde

FckingAmazing said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not dead-end street  you should update your knowledge about Turkey but not from terrorists
Click to expand...


30 years of suppression with no end in sight and no real pacification to show for it is a dead-end street. Try living in the real world.


----------



## kirkuki

5persons arrested by YPG when illegaly crossing border to Amude carried Turkish Passports and documents. 

http://ku.firatnews.com/index.php?rupel=nuce&nuceID=35656


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> 5persons arrested by YPG when illegaly crossing border to Amude carried Turkish Passports and documents.
> 
> Gel Amd li dij lstokan dadikeve kolanan | ANF - Kurd



firatnews = *fart*news.


----------



## ekrem

ima said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Turkey crushes you all like ants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kurds should stick to what they know best, goat fucking.
Click to expand...


You are talking to a Belgian whose home-country is European gold-medalist in sexual child molesting.


----------



## Artevelde

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a supporter of the PKK. But the crushing of legitimate Kurdish aspirations by the Turkish state has been a dead-end street for the past several decades. Time to wake up and smell the coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kurds should stick to what they know best, goat fucking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are talking to a Belgian whose home-country is European gold-medalist in sexual child molesting.
Click to expand...


If you don't have anything intelligent to say you might as well shut up.


----------



## ima

Artevelde said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kurds should stick to what they know best, goat fucking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking to a Belgian whose home-country is European gold-medalist in sexual child molesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have anything intelligent to say you might as well shut up.
Click to expand...


Q: Why does a Belgian take a stone and a flashlight with him to his bed?

A; He uses the stone for throwing out the lamp and he uses the flashlight to find out if he has done it right.


----------



## kirkuki

*Lieberman: US to provide the no fly zone for the Syrian kurdish region the same way it did for KRG in 1991*







Joseph Lieberman the US congress member that is currently in KRG announced that US wants to provide a no fly zone for the kurdish region in syria the same way they did back in 1991 for KRG.

http://bas-news.net/ArticleDetail.aspx?articleid=1571


----------



## kirkuki

*US congress meets with KNC in Erbil*






for more details visit this link  :-D 
&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1610;: " "


----------



## irosie91

what does a  "NO FLY ZONE"   do for the Iraq kurds ------uhm.     I simply do not understand.    does it PROTECT them from attack?


----------



## Artevelde

The no-fly-zone over northern Iraq dates from the 1990's. and yes, it did help protect the Kurds there against Saddam Hussein.


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> what does a  "NO FLY ZONE"   do for the Iraq kurds ------uhm.     I simply do not understand.    does it PROTECT them from attack?



it's to help Israel not get attacked from Iraq.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a  "NO FLY ZONE"   do for the Iraq kurds ------uhm.     I simply do not understand.    does it PROTECT them from attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's to help Israel not get attacked from Iraq.
Click to expand...



Ima    I am fascinated     what do you have against the Kurds?    the Kurds are almost ALL

  muslims    In fact  Sala'adin  was a kurd   

  Are you afraid that the kurds might become a FIFTH COLUMN  in the coming war?

  Do the kurds reject the CALIPHATE DELUSION?


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a  "NO FLY ZONE"   do for the Iraq kurds ------uhm.     I simply do not understand.    does it PROTECT them from attack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's to help Israel not get attacked from Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ima    I am fascinated     what do you have against the Kurds?    the Kurds are almost ALL
> 
> muslims    In fact  Sala'adin  was a kurd
> 
> Are you afraid that the kurds might become a FIFTH COLUMN  in the coming war?
> 
> Do the kurds reject the CALIPHATE DELUSION?
Click to expand...

Kurds can kiss your boney wrinkled ass.


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's to help Israel not get attacked from Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima    I am fascinated     what do you have against the Kurds?    the Kurds are almost ALL
> 
> muslims    In fact  Sala'adin  was a kurd
> 
> Are you afraid that the kurds might become a FIFTH COLUMN  in the coming war?
> 
> Do the kurds reject the CALIPHATE DELUSION?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurds can kiss your boney wrinkled ass.
Click to expand...



I have met only one possible  "kurd"     and she was a jew---I think an IRANIAN jewish kurd     which probably means some jews who fled what was going on down there a few centuries ago       What do you have against kurds?


----------



## ekrem

McCain, Lieberman and Graham were on a fact-finding-mission to 3 countries, reporting back to Romney.
They were in the Iraqi cities of Baghdad and Erbil, Istanbul and Milano.
AMERICAS - US senators in Syria mission for Romney

McCain visited Syrian refugee camps several times in recent months.
The credibility of user "Kirkuki"'s sources are highly doubtful. Everyone with common sense would realize, that Lieberman wouldn't say such thing.


----------



## ekrem

irosie91 said:


> what does a  "NO FLY ZONE"   do for the Iraq kurds ------uhm.     I simply do not understand.    does it PROTECT them from attack?



The whole "Kurd"-thingy is just a sub-plot in what is going on in the region, and particularily in what is going on in Syria. The user "Kirkuki" is hysterically dramatizing things.

"No fly zone" not without UN approval.
And if such a zone were to be established outside of UN framework there needs to be at least one UNSC veto power on board.


----------



## ima

A Kurdish No Flies Zone? Good luck with that!


----------



## kirkuki

ekrem said:


> McCain, Lieberman and Graham were on a fact-finding-mission to 3 countries, reporting back to Romney.
> They were in the Iraqi cities of Baghdad and Erbil, Istanbul and Milano.
> AMERICAS - US senators in Syria mission for Romney
> 
> McCain visited Syrian refugee camps several times in recent months.
> The credibility of user "Kirkuki"'s sources are highly doubtful. Everyone with common sense would realize, that Lieberman wouldn't say such thing.



it seems your the lil one that has to go cry to mama

from there Twitter


----------



## kirkuki

Question:

in which country speaking kurdish is forbidden ?
1- Sweden 2-Turkey 3-USA 4-Germany

Question:
Where was the capital of the First Kurdish republic?
1- Berlin 2-Washington 3-Mahabad 4-Paris


----------



## kirkuki

*Kurdish battalion announced in Qamishlo - syrian kurdistan *

&#x202b;

*Derbasyia - syrian kurdistan (singing Kurdish national anthem)*

&#x202b;
*
Qamishlo - WK*

&#x202b;

*Kobani - Syrian kurdistan (western kurdistan)*

&#x202b;


----------



## kirkuki

Turkish attack helicopters bombs city center in Northern Kurdistan - Shemzînan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_-jvLIO6E]Semdinli / Semzînan / Hakkari / Colemêrg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91

Kirkuki     I am bit confused ----how is a "no fly zone"    in syria or iraq----ENFORCED?


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> Turkish attack helicopters bombs city center in Northern Kurdistan - Shemzînan
> 
> Semdinli / Semzînan / Hakkari / Colemêrg - YouTube




Infrared counter-measures. Decoy flares spread from the Helicopter.
Flare (countermeasure) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> it seems your the lil one that has to go cry to mama
> 
> from there Twitter




Not that I would give a fuck about Lieberman, but where exactly does he say, that USA is going to establish a nofly-zone for Syrian Kurds (which you claimed he said).
You have a very selective reality.


----------



## ekrem

irosie91 said:


> Kirkuki     I am bit confused ----how is a "no fly zone"    in syria or iraq----ENFORCED?



In case of Iraq:

Defense.gov News Article: Patrolling Iraq's Northern Skies


> About 1,300 Americans, 200 British and 100 Turkish troops are deployed here to conduct Northern Watch under the co-command of the United States and Turkey. The U.S. contingent comprises about 1,100 Air Force personnel plus Army, Navy and Marine Corps active and reserve component personnel. About 2,000 Americans are permanently assigned to the 39th Air and Space Expeditionary Wing here to support Northern Watch.
> 
> The allied enforcement effort employs about 45 aircraft, including U.S. F-15 Eagles and F-16 Falcons, E-3 Sentry Airborne Warning and Control System aircraft, EA-6B Prowlers, KC-135 Stratotankers, and MH-60G Pave Hawk, UH-60A Black Hawk and HH-60 Night Hawk helicopters. The Royal Air Force contributes GR-1 Tornado attack aircraft and VC-10 tankers while the Turkish air force adds F-4 and F-16 fighters.



Americans and Brits are gone. 
Turks are to stay in Iraq's Northern Airspace for bombing missions against PKK.


----------



## irosie91

The TURKS   are enforcing a no-fly zone over the iraqi kurds?     to protect Iraqi kurds while they bomb iraqi kurds?     what am I missing here?


----------



## ekrem

irosie91 said:


> The TURKS   are enforcing a no-fly zone over the iraqi kurds?     to protect Iraqi kurds while they bomb iraqi kurds?     what am I missing here?



Iraq has a non-functioning Airforce at moment, but they're in process of establishing one. "Provide Comfort" and "Northern Watch" ended way before the 2003 invasion of Iraq. You asked how a nofly-zone was ENFORCED over N.Iraq. 
I tried to help you get the answer.


----------



## kirkuki

irosie91 said:


> The TURKS   are enforcing a no-fly zone over the iraqi kurds?     to protect Iraqi kurds while they bomb iraqi kurds?     what am I missing here?



turks will oppose a kurdish entity on Mars , i care not what this ekrem which is by the way the mind of every turkish attitude towards 40 million stateless kurds.

by the way the 2nd kurdistan is established :-D


----------



## kirkuki

*British and French Governments have historical and moral duty to support Syrian Kurds*

September 9, 2012

As World War 1 ended, in November 11, 1918; Ottoman Empire capitulated, the prime victors of the war (Britain and France ) unconsciously and arbiterly determined the division of Kurdistan amongst the new artificially created States; which basically made Kurdistan the Sub-colony of the colony whom ever since the Kurdish people&#8217;s plight and right being denied.

During French mandate rule in Syria: The France government did not support or provide any recognized legislative code to protect the Kurdish people in Syria, even though this forceful attachment was against the wishes of the people of the Kurdish region. &#8220;In 1936-1937 there was some autonomist agitation among Assyrians and Kurds, supported by some Bedouins, in the province of Al-Jazira. Its partisans wanted the French troops to stay in the province in the hypothesis of a Syrian independence, as they feared the nationalist Damascus government would replace minority officials by Muslim Arabs from the capital. The French authorities refused to consider any new status of autonomy inside Syria.&#8221;

They must acknowledge the historical errors, revising the Judgments and take their- cause to the United Nation before General Assembly for recognition of autonomous Regions in Eastern Syria.

Today, the world is witnessing the devastating civil war in Syria, mainly between Bashar al- Assad dictatorial regimes and majority Sunni oppositions with brutal consequences on both sides of conflicts and so far the Kurdish areas have partially been spared, the Kurdish Syrian Parties agreed to jointly to govern the areas. Neither the oppositions nor Assad regimes do approve self- proclaim the Kurdish an autonomous region in the Eastern Syria. If there is no some kind of international protection is provided for self- proclaimed autonomy in Eastern Syria-Kurdistan; the future regimes in Damascus whether would continue to be Bashar al-Assad regime or the majority Sunni sect opposition which both do not appear to believe any minority rights the probability, it will involve ethnic cleansing which past history has showed that the Kurdish people in that area have suffered greatly including but limited to deprive from basic human rights, such as educations, citizenships, land confiscation and forceful deportations, etc., at the hand of various regimes in Damascus.

&#8220;Mohamed Talab Hillal in Syria, the Baathist Cabinet post Minister in 1963; who planned systematic destruction of Kurdish land in Eastern Syria, who wrote a baseless & unfounded thesis on the Kurdish people, which he set out &#8220;Arab Cordon Plan&#8221; ( Al Hizam al-Arabi) which envisaged the expulsion of the entire Kurdish population living in eastern Syria. Today the World has witnessed that the racist misguided policy that set out by opaque views that all Syrian people are suffering&#8221;.

Minorities in the region continues to face serious threats, discrimination and racism, and are frequently forbidden from taking part replete in the economic, political, social life of their countries.

&#8220;Kurdistan was erased from the map after World War 1, when the Allied Powers carved up the Middle East and denied the Kurds as a nation &#8211; State,&#8221; as far as Kurdish people concern this is a historical betrayal bestowed on the Kurdish nation by the victors of World War 1. The dominators of the sub- colonial states of this land, do not appear to have any future solutions at hand or to say these armed conflicts have failed to achieve any tangible goals. Therefore, we should pursue a different vision for the whole region,Kurd Net - Kurdistan News, News about Kurds and Kurdistan &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1499;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1497;&#1505;&#1496;&#1503; the best option that would be a democratic system, along a peaceful process. The Kurdish people have not sought superiority over any other nation; they seek equality, co- partnership, peace and justice for all, but at the same time, they do not accept inferiority either.

&#8220;The ideology of racism serves to legitimate the social inequalities between the groups by making them seem &#8220;natural&#8221; or &#8220;right.&#8221;If one can believing, that all tyrannical behaviors are good. Prejudice attitude toward members of another group. These people are regarded with hostility simply because they belong to a particular group, and they are assumed to have the undesirable qualities that are attributed to the group as whole&#8221;.

&#8220;The Sykes&#8211;Picot Agreement, officially known as the Asia Minor Agreement, was a secret agreement between the governments of the United Kingdom and France,[1] with the assent of Russia, defining their proposed spheres of influence and control in Middle East should the Triple Entente succeed in defeating the Ottoman Empire during World War I. The negotiation of the treaty occurred between November
1915 and March 1916.[2] The agreement was concluded on 16 May 1916.[3]&#8221;

The ill advised, the Asia Minor Agreement between the victors of the World War 1; was unjust to the region and it was devastating results to the Kurdish people and which took Kurdistan out of international stage . British and French governments, both have historical responsibility to re-correct the wrong course, which happened on May 16, 1916; at Sykes-Picot agreement, therefore the opportunity is on horizon, and both governments are capable of reversing at least partially that misguided policy bestowed on Kurdistan.
Today, minority communities face new challenges, including legislation, policies and practices that may unjustly hinder or transgress minority rights.

Erbil agreement should be enhanced and must continue to be, which was signed by the Kurdish forces and political parties of Syria under the supervision of Kurdistan Region's President Massoud Barzani.

Omar Sindi - United States, a regular contributing writer and columnist for Ekurd.net
The contents of this article reflect the author's personal opinions

British and French Governments have historical and moral duty to support Syrian Kurds. By Omar Sindi


----------



## ima

How about if we give the Kurds more of Syria, but none of Turkey? That seems like a possible solution since the US will NEVER force Turkey to split up, they are too valuable of an ally in the region.


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TURKS   are enforcing a no-fly zone over the iraqi kurds?     to protect Iraqi kurds while they bomb iraqi kurds?     what am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turks will oppose a kurdish entity on Mars , i care not what this ekrem which is by the way the mind of every turkish attitude towards 40 million stateless kurds.
> 
> by the way the 2nd kurdistan is established :-D
Click to expand...


You're a total-bullshitter, and you may have success in convincing some Americans here on the board, who don't really know about that area.

From Startfor, referencing U.S. Department of State.


----------



## ekrem

Let's keep it with facts, instead of some fantasy-maps coming from total bullshitters in Internet-Forums.

New York Times


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> *British and French Governments have historical and moral duty to support Syrian Kurds*



Forget it... and get used to it.


----------



## kirkuki

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *British and French Governments have historical and moral duty to support Syrian Kurds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget it... and get used to it.
Click to expand...


ahaha yeah that is why two parts are not liberated and run by kurds 


> Let's keep it with facts, instead of some fantasy-maps coming from total bullshitters in Internet-Forums.
> 
> New York Times



the arabs also believe in my map, of course turkish maps will be small  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjEihS8Ikrw]Western Kurdistan (Syrian Kurdistan) - Al Arabiya TV 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

the map i present is already controlled by kurds so no matter how much you want to cry it wont change a thing, assad allawite state will even go as far as letting kurds use is sea port just to get back at ya .


----------



## kirkuki

more maps of syrian kurdistan from a Syrian source here






even hatay in Kurdish region of turkey has access to sea despite the assimilation and deportation of 1000s of kurds there


----------



## kirkuki

ekrem, get used to the idea of kurds getting access to sea , meaning: reducing turkish influence over south kurdistan to almost 0 in near future, it is also in the interest of the supermajors (Exxon, Chevron, Total and Gazprom)to have another route for kurdistan oil to the international market .

and Syrian Kurdistan has over 50 wells almost 3-5 billion barrels of oil currently in the hands of kurds, so an oil pipeline from KRG via Syrian KRG into the Med sea is inevitable.


----------



## ima

Kirk, once Assad falls, I say take what you want in Syria, but forget Turkey, that's never going to happen. So get over it now please.


----------



## ekrem

ima said:


> Kirk, once Assad falls, I say take what you want in Syria, but forget Turkey, that's never going to happen. So get over it now please.



Arabs won't give away an inch. Forget it. 
Background situation in Syria differs completely from North-Eastern Iraq, where Iraqi-Kurds achieved de-facto autonomy.

The FSA is in fight with Assad. Once he falls the FSA will deal with other issues (including those elements within Syria who cooperated with Assad against them).


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> the map i present is already controlled by kurds so no matter how much you want to cry it wont change a thing, assad allawite state will even go as far as letting kurds use is sea port just to get back at ya .



Dream world. Whatever.


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> turkey is not going to be in NATO till end of the world .



Defense.gov


> *Priorities Chart Way Forward for Eucom*
> American Forces Press Service
> 
> STUTTGART, Germany, May 4, 2012 &#8211; Using the new defense strategic guidance as its roadmap, officials at U.S. European Command say they&#8217;ve fixed their compasses on four basic priorities: maintaining ready forces, completing a successful transition in Afghanistan, sustaining strategic partnerships and countering transnational threats.
> (...)
> Looking forward, Navy Adm. James G. Stavridis, the Eucom commander, identified four specific countries for increased engagement:* Israel, Russia, Turkey and Poland*. (...)
> Turkey, a rising regional power and NATO partner, is able to *influence events in parts of the world the United States simply can&#8217;t*.


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> ekrem, get used to the idea of kurds getting access to sea , meaning: reducing turkish influence over south kurdistan to almost 0 in near future, it is also in the interest of the supermajors (Exxon, Chevron, Total and Gazprom)to have another route for kurdistan oil to the international market .
> 
> and Syrian Kurdistan has over 50 wells almost 3-5 billion barrels of oil currently in the hands of kurds, so an oil pipeline from KRG via Syrian KRG into the Med sea is inevitable.



Saudi-Arabia is a leading Oil producer. 
They've income on a scale that the KRG will never achieve. 
Nevertheless Saudi-Arabia has a smaller economy than Turkey.

There are 3 important NATO-facilities in Turkey:
- Incirlik
- the new radar-station in Malatya for the missile-shield
- NATO's new  Land Forces Command headquarters in Izmir (facilities in Heidelberg and Madrid will be merged and relocaed to Turkey)
NATO - Headquarters Allied Force Command Heidelberg

They are all located on the territory of the region's biggest economy, backed-up by NATO's 2nd largest Army.
The reason why these facilities are in Turkey is the same reason why USA concentrates all its important military facilities in Europe on the territory of Germany. USA knows, that anyone who attacks US installations in Germany will be at war with Germany itself. Which neighbours (or any European power) of Germany  wants to be at war with Germany?

If these installations were in KRG the Americans couldn't protect them when shit hits the fan. The KRG can not even protect itself from Turkish F-16 entering Iraqi Airspace.
Americans didn't establish any miliary bases in KRG nor did they grant you independence. They used you and left. 

You are craving for support for your cause on American message boards and you're ignoring the fact, that USA dropped you like a hot-potato after USA ended military engagement in Iraq.
Realizing, that your future is not in your own hands you must have gigantic butthurt. 

Your PR efforts in hallelulja'ing the "kurdish *nationalist* cause" and throwing mud at Turks will bear no fruit, because civilian-to-civilian relationship is something very different than government-to-government relations. 
Turkey doesn't really need good PR or a "good image" amongst US population because our worth is already known in the relevant circles governing the USA:


Turkey rejects U.S. troop proposal - CNN


> Turkey's parliament failed to pass a proposal Saturday to allow more than *60,000 U.S. troops *to operate from Turkish bases and ports in the event of a war with Iraq. (...)
> *U.S. troop ships are waiting offshore and out of sight of the Turkish port of Iskenderun*. U.S. officials have said they were confident Turkey would be the point of origin for a northern front in a war with Iraq.



The Americans waited with their GIs and weapons infront of our coast to invade Iraq and we sent them back. 
After such development the USA didn't kick Turkey out of US's most strategic program, the JSF or F-35.

Your behavior reminds me of the Jews, who are conducting serious PR efforts to keep the American support flowing. Jews are trying to convince civilian Americans, that their taxpayer-money is invested good in Israel. 
Israel is popular amongst the Christians. 
Kurds or Kurdistan? Not really. 

Why should Americans send their sons to die for you, bankroll your ambitions or risk comprising their relationship with other powers such as Turks?
You're a total dreamer and you way overestimate your relavance in the order of life.

Write it in your diary, so that you remember it after dreaming again: No independence unless we permit you. Sucks to be you.


----------



## ekrem

Under NATO reform the Incirlik Airbase will be untouched and continue operations.
Izmir Airbase will be relocated to Rammstein (Germany) as part of NATO missile-shield. Rammstein will be the place of the Command-Center for the missile-shield.
Izmir Airbase will be transformed into Land Forces Command HQ by relocating facilities in Heidelberg (Germany) and Madrid (Spain) to Izmir.
Malatya (north-west to Incirlik) will host the radar facilties for NATO's missile-shield.







Part of NATO missile defense system goes live in Turkey - CNN.com


----------



## ekrem

USA re-deployed Predator-drones the USA had stationed in Northern-Iraq to Incirlik
AFP: US shifts drones from Iraq to Turkey: Pentagon

Time to wake-up and face reality.


----------



## ekrem

Predators, which were stationed in N.Iraq are now used to bomb N-Iraq.



> Real-time intelligence from the Predators is transmitted via satellite link to the *combined intelligence fusion cell in Ankara*. The cell, opened in November 2007 to process surveillance imagery from U.S. manned and unmanned systems flying over Iraq, is staffed by Turkish and U.S. military personnel working side by side *to provide targeting information* on suspected members of the Kurdistan Workers' Party, or PKK,* for strikes by Turkish F-16s* in Turkey or Northern Iraq.


Where the Drones Are | Foreign Policy


An MQ-1B Predator from the 414th Expeditionary Reconnaissance Squadron sits on the flightline Feb. 14, 2012, at Incirlik Air Base, Turkey.
http://www.incirlik.af.mil/shared/media/photodb/photos/120214-F-VO466-006.jpg


----------



## kirkuki

i see your the winner of this forums troll competition, filing up this sacred thread with your turkish related junk.

here is something related to the thread 







ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> the map i present is already controlled by kurds so no matter how much you want to cry it wont change a thing, assad allawite state will even go as far as letting kurds use is sea port just to get back at ya .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream world. Whatever.
Click to expand...


on the contrary, its the real world if you only looked on the syrian kurdistan thread you will see all the check points and security vehicles handled by kurds, all kurdish cities in western Kurdistan(syrian) is in the hand of kurds except Qamishlo city, soon that will fall into our hands as well, then ekrem will have some more unavoidable crying to do and his self-esteem will hit the minus degree and post some more turkish junk again like above. 

its real word , enjoy it happening right in front of your eyes to your south borders, get prepared for the northern Kurdistan to become free, now that Hakkari province is almost under PKK control. pkk is coming to liberate the kurdish region and put an end to turkish occupation once and for all. 

and spare me of your turkish junk please, once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> i see your the winner of this forums troll competition, filing up this sacred thread with your turkish related junk.
> 
> here is something related to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> the map i present is already controlled by kurds so no matter how much you want to cry it wont change a thing, assad allawite state will even go as far as letting kurds use is sea port just to get back at ya .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream world. Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> on the contrary, its the real world if you only looked on the syrian kurdistan thread you will see all the check points and security vehilces handled by kurds.
> 
> its real word , enjoy it happening right in front of your eyes to your south borders, get prepared for the northern Kurdistan to become free, now that Hakkari province is almost under PKK control. pkk is coming to liberate the kurdish region and put an end to turkish occupation once and for all.
> 
> and spare me of your turkish junk please, once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.
Click to expand...


I'm looking forward to NATO kicking your balls through the roof of your mouth. Should be very entertaining.


----------



## kirkuki

btw nato cant get involve in pkk-turkish war all they can do is give turkey weapons, but sooner or later pkk will free all occupied kurdish cities and towns from turkish occupation 

pkk is deep inside northern kurdistan by 400 kms 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHEQvOFt7tM&feature=player_embedded]HPG VURUYOR - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liYfUY25A5s&feature=player_embedded]PKK Direnisi - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFmxQRr4V9g]PKK launch deadly attack on Turkish army - YouTube[/ame]
i love this one





the fuck are they saying !! since Turkish language is an alien language to kurds but from what i heard about it is turkish soldiers are removing turkish flag in the kurdish city of hakkari :-D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVIaLIJ-wEU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> I'm looking forward to NATO kicking your balls through the roof of your mouth. Should be very entertaining.



are you feeling ok?

nato protected kurds in 1991, turkey will be kicked out of nato with romney in power.


----------



## kirkuki

pkk with a strela this is what is shooting down all the poor turkish choppers sending them into a scrape yard


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to NATO kicking your balls through the roof of your mouth. Should be very entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you feeling ok?
> 
> nato protected kurds in 1991, turkey will be kicked out of nato with romney in power.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you can have Iraq and Syria, but forget Turkey, they are in NATO, and NATO will stuff your poo back up your ass for you. And don't worry, romney's a) not going to win, and b) is too clueless to give Turkey away.


----------



## kirkuki

anti air craft guns 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt4btiVGPP8&feature=player_embedded]peshmarga qaramanakani PJK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you can have Iraq and Syria, but forget Turkey, they are in NATO, and NATO will stuff your poo back up your ass for you. And don't worry, romney's a) not going to win, and b) is too clueless to give Turkey away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turkeys role is coming to an end after turkey turning its back on israel and threatening a war on sirael, turks farked with the wrong people, they want to revive the ottoman empire LOL, they support hizbullah and hamas.
> 
> romney will win if not this term the next term they will come back to power.
> 
> kurds are the strongest allies of US in the middle , turks HATE Americans with a passion even the US ambassador in Ankara confessed to this.
> 
> a new kurdish-jewish alliance coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kirkuki

nothing no army is stronger than the will of oppressed people , we dont care where and who turkey is a member of we will liberate the kurdish region and the rest call be the ally of evil if they wish.

it seems the arab spring did not teach your kind a thing or too. wait for a kurdish spring that will liberated northern kurdistan . like i said two parts are now free the 3rd depends on israel/US attack on iran, leaving us with only 1 occupied part left, a piece of cake for 40 million kurds. 

kurdistan is the only true ally of US after israel in the ME, like Lieberman said on his twitter after visiting south kurdistan.


----------



## Sunni Man

kirkuki said:


> a new _kurdish-jewish alliance _coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.


Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.


----------



## kirkuki

Sunni Man said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> a new _kurdish-jewish alliance _coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
Click to expand...


if the arab countries can have relationships with israel so can the kurds 

 and also did you forget the turkish-jewish cooperation for like several years ? which is normal by the way but i bet it never crossed your mind to speak up aye !! hypocrite much !!??

by the way this is Derik - Western(Syrian) kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki

the historic meeting of PYD and KNC to run western kurdistan affairs under the kurdish supreme council , held in Erbil under Massod Barzani the president of South Kurdistan


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> turkeys role is coming to an end after turkey turning its back on israel and threatening a war on sirael, turks farked with the wrong people, they want to revive the ottoman empire LOL, they support hizbullah and hamas.
> 
> romney will win if not this term the next term they will come back to power.
> 
> kurds are the strongest allies of US in the middle , turks HATE Americans with a passion even the US ambassador in Ankara confessed to this.
> 
> a new kurdish-jewish alliance coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all kurds live in a fantasy world?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunni Man

kirkuki said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> a new _kurdish-jewish alliance _coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if the arab countries can have relationships with israel so can the kurds
> 
> and also did you forget the turkish-jewish cooperation for like several years ? which is normal by the way but i bet it never crossed your mind to speak up aye !! hypocrite much !!??
Click to expand...

Nothing in my comment was hypocritical nor was it specifically directed to the Kurds; but to any muslim country that has dealings with Israel and the zionists.


----------



## kirkuki

*Kurds Declare Autonomy in Syrian Kurdistan*






The Kurdish council, an umbra group that gathers Kurdish National Council (KNC)and the Democratic Union Party (PYD,) said on Sunday in the Kurdistan region of Iraq that they have decided to declare an autonomous Kurdistan region in the Syrian Kurdish cities. The West Kurdistan politicians are seeking to establish an autonomous region similar to the South Kurdistan region of Iraq, Mahmoud Mohammed, a member of the council told elaf website.

As Kurds began seizing control of several Kurdish cities on Wednesday following the withdrawal of the Syrian army from the Kurdish areas in the country, the Kurdish political groups sent a message to the Free Syrian Army ( the Arab opposition group) which battles the Syrian regime, that they were not allowed in the Kurdishpopulated region.
Syrias Kurds who have long suffered discrimination under the Assad regime, now have a chance to curve a Kurdish zone in similar to that of Iraqs autonomous Kurdistan region.
Qamishli, which is the largest Kurdish city in Syria and the capital of West Kurdistan, is still under control of Syrian forces, but Kurdish leaders expect the army to pull out of the area to battle the powerful Syrian rebel groups in the other Arab cities including the Damascus.

Kurds Declare Autonomy in Syrian Kurdistan - IKJ News


----------



## kirkuki

Sunni Man said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the arab countries can have relationships with israel so can the kurds
> 
> and also did you forget the turkish-jewish cooperation for like several years ? which is normal by the way but i bet it never crossed your mind to speak up aye !! hypocrite much !!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in my comment was hypocritical nor was it specifically directed to the Kurds; but to any muslim country that has dealings with Israel and the zionists.
Click to expand...


yeah well the gulf states have good relations with Israel so kurdistan can as well, egypt under Ikhwan has "good" relations with Israel.

feel free to discuss with me in another thread regarding the Palestine-israel issue,


----------



## kirkuki

ima this is for you 

Turkey is bringing Al Qayda on its soil


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima this is for you
> 
> Turkey is bringing Al Qayda on its soil



What's the caption say: Please send us more heroin?


----------



## kirkuki

it says "turkish government is bringing in Al Qayda on its soil, please publish it"


also today 44 Kurdish journalists in Istanbul political trial are victims of Turkey's psychological and military war against the Kurds.

"They are being put on trial just because of their writing about the Kurdish issue.

Defendant after defendant makes statement in Kurdish, judge stops them. You think they would have got it by now!

http://kurdishmatters.com/mother-tongue/from-tansu-ciller-to-tayyip-erdogan/


----------



## kirkuki

the roboski massacre is enuff to push kurds into wanting self-rule even more from now on.

if you are not sure what it is just youtube it beware of the graphics though.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> it says "turkish government is bringing in Al Qayda on its soil, please publish it"
> 
> 
> also today 44 Kurdish journalists in Istanbul political trial are victims of Turkey's psychological and military war against the Kurds.
> 
> "They are being put on trial just because of their writing about the Kurdish issue.
> 
> Defendant after defendant makes statement in Kurdish, judge stops them. You think they would have got it by now!
> 
> From Tansu Ciller to Tayyip Erdogan | Kurdish Matters



That looks like a rag tag bunch of smack addicts, you sure they're not kurds? Because it sure doesn't look like they could take out the garbage, never mind the World Trade Center. 

Fucking retard kurds couldn't even beat Saddam. Go back to bed.


----------



## irosie91

Kirkuki     I,  very strongly,  believe that there is going to be a war----that might be called  WORLD WAR  III      ie it will be extensive involving lots of countries------but this time it is not a matter of  one side    vs     the other side       There is so much division in the  "ummah"   countries and societies that it will probably come to something like  six sides      Based on historic lack of love      I cannot imagine a happy  arab/turkey alliance     or a  happy  iranian/arab alliance       yet it seems to me that such an alliance is the only way the three can prevent   KURDISTAN  from happening       even if the three manage a kind of conciliation-----the shiites and sunnis will be happier to shoot at each other than at THE ENEMY.   I believe that a PREVIEW of the coming war is going on right now in Yemen  -------such a mess


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.



I'm already shitting in my pants. 
Don't expect others to fight your battles or you'll never achieve to grow some balls.


----------



## irosie91

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already shitting in my pants.
> Don't expect others to fight your battles or you'll never achieve to grow some balls.
Click to expand...



Turkey seems to be spinning down the cosmic toilet with or without  Romney      It may reemerge some day-------   it has had its UPS AND DOWNS  ---historically       I do not believe that Turkey will have either the ability or the will to  join the   fight for  THE NEW CALIPHATE


----------



## ekrem

irosie91 said:


> Kirkuki     I,  very strongly,  believe that there is going to be a war----that might be called  WORLD WAR  III      ie it will be extensive involving lots of countries------but this time it is not a matter of  one side    vs     the other side       There is so much division in the  "ummah"   countries and societies that it will probably come to something like  six sides      Based on historic lack of love      I cannot imagine a happy  arab/turkey alliance     or a  happy  iranian/arab alliance       yet it seems to me that such an alliance is the only way the three can prevent   KURDISTAN  from happening       even if the three manage a kind of conciliation-----the shiites and sunnis will be happier to shoot at each other than at THE ENEMY.   I believe that a PREVIEW of the coming war is going on right now in Yemen  -------such a mess




Look into world history.
World history is full of glorious stories of nations and empires. 
On the other hand the Kurds only scratched their balls thoughout history just to be doing something, they didn't achieve anything. 

Look at user "kirkuki" desperately trying to get support in a US message board, truly believing, that "Mitt Romney" will take up his fight because he thinks he's Miss-Universe and deserves to be supported. With this mindset you can't achieve anything. And when you look into history they didn't achieve anything.


----------



## ekrem

Man forges his own destiny.
Forefathers of Americans landed on America and quickly made facts on the ground by asserting themselves over the indigenious population.
No one instructed Kurds not to do the same.

Kurds didn't believe in themselves to be destined to rule (let alone to rule over the world). It's not the fault of Turks, Arabs or Persians when Kurds were comfortable with others forging their destiny.


----------



## kirkuki

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already shitting in my pants.
> Don't expect others to fight your battles or you'll never achieve to grow some balls.
Click to expand...


we have been fighting turkish occupation since kurdistan was attached to turkey against kurdish people consent, that is balls , i dont know what your carrying , marbles !!??

nato is fighting your fight and giving you weapon once your kicked out then we will take good care of your kind.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> it says "turkish government is bringing in Al Qayda on its soil, please publish it"
> 
> 
> also today 44 Kurdish journalists in Istanbul political trial are victims of Turkey's psychological and military war against the Kurds.
> 
> "They are being put on trial just because of their writing about the Kurdish issue.
> 
> Defendant after defendant makes statement in Kurdish, judge stops them. You think they would have got it by now!
> 
> From Tansu Ciller to Tayyip Erdogan | Kurdish Matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a rag tag bunch of smack addicts, you sure they're not kurds? Because it sure doesn't look like they could take out the garbage, never mind the World Trade Center.
> 
> Fucking retard kurds couldn't even beat Saddam. Go back to bed.
Click to expand...


show some respect you monkey, kurds gave 500,000 martyrs (Halabja and Anfal) to get the KRG in south kurdistan, thank god this time western kurdistan was liberated without much blood shed.

and we gave hell to saddam army for 30 years which at the time was one of the strongest arab country armies, but russia was supporting him with weapons like we see in syria, it was 20,000 kurds vs saddam and russia, now its 22 arab countries vs assad and russia why are they not wining ? we were alone but these guys arent !!??

are you Armenian btw !? if you are not Iraqi turkish Persian or Syrian, kurdistan does not concern you so go away  kindly please.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> it says "turkish government is bringing in Al Qayda on its soil, please publish it"
> 
> 
> also today 44 Kurdish journalists in Istanbul political trial are victims of Turkey's psychological and military war against the Kurds.
> 
> "They are being put on trial just because of their writing about the Kurdish issue.
> 
> Defendant after defendant makes statement in Kurdish, judge stops them. You think they would have got it by now!
> 
> From Tansu Ciller to Tayyip Erdogan | Kurdish Matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a rag tag bunch of smack addicts, you sure they're not kurds? Because it sure doesn't look like they could take out the garbage, never mind the World Trade Center.
> 
> Fucking retard kurds couldn't even beat Saddam. Go back to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show some respect you monkey, kurds gave 500,000 martyrs (Halabja and Anfal) to get the KRG in south kurdistan, thank god this time western kurdistan was liberated without much blood shed.
> 
> and we gave hell to saddam army for 30 years which at the time was one of the strongest arab country armies, but russia was supporting him with weapons like we see in syria, it was 20,000 kurds vs saddam and russia, now its 22 arab countries vs assad and russia why are they not wining ? we were alone but these guys arent !!??
> 
> are you Armenian btw !? if you are not Iraqi turkish Persian or Syrian, kurdistan does not concern you so go away  kindly please.
Click to expand...


I'm an American. Turkey is a good friend and fantastic ally. You attack Turkey and the US will bomb you back to riding camels and magic carpets. Get it?
If not, here, I'll spell it out for you: kurds couldn't touch Saddam + the US kicked Saddam's ass bigtime = the US will only need a fly swatter for the kurds.


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> nato is fighting your fight and giving you weapon once your kicked out then we will take good care of your kind.



You will take care of my kind?
I'm sure there's somewhere waiting a bullet for you, Rambo.


----------



## kirkuki

9/11 means something else in Kurdistan. It's the day Mustafa Barzani, 1961 took up arms against Saddam.


----------



## Paul25

ima said:


> I'm an American. Turkey is a good friend and fantastic ally. You attack Turkey and the US will bomb you back to riding camels and magic carpets. Get it?
> If not, here, I'll spell it out for you: kurds couldn't touch Saddam + the US kicked Saddam's ass bigtime = the US will only need a fly swatter for the kurds.



Turkey is a decent ally, but I don't think taking on the Kurds would do anyone any good. A population that straddles Turkey, Syria, Iraq, and Iran, in mountainous territory, would be a hell of a problem if we had personnel on the ground. And we couldn't get much done from the air.

I have no problem with an independent Kurdistan to be honest. It'll cause problems in that region, and there will be bloodshed as there has in the past. But what stake does America have in that fight? If anything, letting a people govern themselves should be encouraged, but really that isn't the concern of the American government and taxpayer.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> I'm an American. Turkey is a good friend and fantastic ally. You attack Turkey and the US will bomb you back to riding camels and magic carpets. Get it?
> If not, here, I'll spell it out for you: kurds couldn't touch Saddam + the US kicked Saddam's ass bigtime = the US will only need a fly swatter for the kurds.



you sure do not sound like an american, you have some background as i can smell.

US embassy has confessed that turkish public is anti-US, while kurds have always been pro-US, FACT: not a single US soldier was killed in the 2003 invasion of iraq, when the US troops entered Kurdistan they were greeted with flowers and were cooperated by kurdish army.

and why do you speak of camels , lol that belongs to arabs not kurds , we have these birds that are kurdish and we are proud of 

kurdistan national bird (Kew)





as for saddam vs kurds, lol russia was selling saddam heavy weapons, tanks, choppers, artilleries etc.. so what chance would 20,000 fighter have with AK47s against such an army?? get realistic or your just starting to sound like another doush like ekrem, if we are given the equal weapon and we shall see who is getting their ass's whoped, in the turkish-kurdish conflict for a good example.


----------



## kirkuki

_Kurds demonstrate on the 150th day of the Uludere massacre on May 26 in Istanbul, Turkey. The air force killed 34 Kurds from Uludere village in an operation. (Photo: Petitfrere, Dreamstime.com)_

The uprisings of the Arab Spring are spilling over into an awakening of Kurdish people and their national self-definition. The Kurds number some 30 million people scattered around Turkey, Syria, Iraq, Iran and the Caucasus. The civil war in Syria has provided certain Kurdish armed groups with the opportunity to further arm themselves and enact a round of attacks against the Turkish Army, hoping to create a second autonomous Kurdish region in the Middle East, the first being Northern Iraq. Characteristically, Massoud Barzani, current president of the Iraqi Kurdistan Region, said, "The Kurdish nation will be united and the day of self-determination is coming."

Since the end of 2011, as the war in Syria was building, Kurdish guerilla groups in Turkey, such as PKK, intensified their attacks. Turkish officials at that period frequently commented in the press that Northern Syria was becoming a de facto autonomous Kurdish region, from where guerillas would supply themselves with arms and launch attacks. Turkish Defense Minister Ahmet Davutoglu said, "A plan to create a string of autonomous Kurdish states will set pace for the creation of the great Kurdistan that will eventual carve the Turkish territory."

Since then, hundreds of military attacks by Kurds have managed to inflict great casualties on the Turkish Army, along with a large number of kidnappings, similar in fashion to those of the Latin American guerilla groups. In mid-2012, Hakkari, a city of 60,000, was circled by the rebels, and territories up to 40 kilometers from the Turkish-Iraqi borders are in effect controlled by rebels, over which the Turkish state has for the time only nominal sovereignty. According to pro-PKK elements, the guerillas are able to deploy themselves up to 400 kilometers inside the Turkish territory and even block highways.

Since the end of July 2012, the Turkish Army has started a new anti-guerilla campaign in the mountainous terrain of southeastern Turkey, centered on the cities of Semdinli and Gerdiya. In order to show the ferocity of the battles and the sophisticated armaments used by the guerillas in that front, it is interesting to note that they have managed to shoot down nine combat helicopters of the Turkish Army and destroy more than 150 armored vehicles and tanks, along with continuous attacks against the energy infrastructure of the region, such as the oil pipeline system.

The majority of the weaponry used are being obtained by Syria; President Assad has blamed Turkey for arming his opponents in his civil war and retaliates in this manner. In parallel, the triangle region of Turkey-Iraq-Iran is traditionally one of the global hot spots for contraband distribution, be it narcotics or weapons, and the rebels find no difficulty obtaining anti-aircraft systems of ammunitions for their mortars and artillery units. Neutral military experts who have assessed the situation say the attacks by PKK against the Turkish Army have effectively boosted its combat morale and brought on an influx of newly recruited rebels, a trend that further supports the hypothesis that the battles will go on for the foreseeable future.

Semdinli Mayor Sedat Tore, who is related to the Kurdish party BDP, commented in The Economist recently that the citizens of the city are surrounded by "a circle of fire," whilst it is a common secret that the vast majority of the district's population of 52,000 favors PKK and the establishment of an independent Kurdish region.

The major fear in Ankara is a prolonged civil war in Syria that will completely free the 2 million Kurdish minority from Damascus control, driving them toward an ethnic Kurdish hub and emergence of an all-out war in the whole of southeastern Turkey. The Kurds in Syria remain neutral in the fight between Assad's government and its opponents, weighting the situation as to when it would be suitable to proclaim their own independence. Turkey on the other hand supports the Syrian National Council, which is under the influence of the Muslim Brotherhood and is being financed mostly by the emirate of Qatar. Thus Turkey is pursuing the ousting of Assad in order to forge closer ties with Qatar (and Egypt) and gain a leading role in the Islamic world, while also fueling the ambitions of the Kurds to dismember Turkey.

The Kurdish Democratic Union, or PYD, controls most of the 900 kilometer border line between Syria and Turkey. Should it decide to fully support PKK&#8212;who engages from the Turkish-Iraqi border&#8212;it will bring about a major military headache in Ankara, which will have to transfer military units from central Turkey in order to withstand the pressure. Already several Turkish artillery units have taken up places close to the borders with Syria as a precaution, and at the same time Ankara pushes forward its relations with the KRG Kurdish party and Barzani, who in the past collaborated with Turkey.

A large number of young Kurds live and work in Istanbul and the Western parts of Turkey. Out of about 15 million residents in metropolitan Istanbul, 5 million are of Kurdish descent, often marginalized in terms of public acceptance, assimilation and social upward mobility. A continuation of intense fighting in southeastern Turkey, where elder members of their extended families live, may eventually lead to widespread revolts in Istanbul, thus igniting a Kurdish Spring in Turkey's most important urban center.

The chain of events that started in Tunisia in late 2010 continues to flare up explosive ethnic tensions in the Middle East. The Kurdish uprising and rebel activity seems to be gaining momentum, and any developments will be critically linked to the eventual resolve of the Syrian crisis.

A Kurdish Spring in Turkey and Syria? - Worldpress.org


----------



## ima

Paul25 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American. Turkey is a good friend and fantastic ally. You attack Turkey and the US will bomb you back to riding camels and magic carpets. Get it?
> If not, here, I'll spell it out for you: kurds couldn't touch Saddam + the US kicked Saddam's ass bigtime = the US will only need a fly swatter for the kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a decent ally, but I don't think taking on the Kurds would do anyone any good. A population that straddles Turkey, Syria, Iraq, and Iran, in mountainous territory, would be a hell of a problem if we had personnel on the ground. And we couldn't get much done from the air.
> 
> I have no problem with an independent Kurdistan to be honest. It'll cause problems in that region, and there will be bloodshed as there has in the past. But what stake does America have in that fight? If anything, letting a people govern themselves should be encouraged, but really that isn't the concern of the American government and taxpayer.
Click to expand...


The US IS letting the people govern themselves, it's called Turkey.

Btw, Turkey is a NATO member, and NATO doesn't give countries away, especially to retards like the kurds, Turkey has my blessing to kick the crap out of the kurds, which should take all of 5 minutes.


----------



## irosie91

Turkey----is between a rock and a hard place------it is both islamicizing and rejecting   an arabist/Iranian alliance     In a sense---in the sunni/shiite feud/marriage     it is a third wheel


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Paul25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an American. Turkey is a good friend and fantastic ally. You attack Turkey and the US will bomb you back to riding camels and magic carpets. Get it?
> If not, here, I'll spell it out for you: kurds couldn't touch Saddam + the US kicked Saddam's ass bigtime = the US will only need a fly swatter for the kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a decent ally, but I don't think taking on the Kurds would do anyone any good. A population that straddles Turkey, Syria, Iraq, and Iran, in mountainous territory, would be a hell of a problem if we had personnel on the ground. And we couldn't get much done from the air.
> 
> I have no problem with an independent Kurdistan to be honest. It'll cause problems in that region, and there will be bloodshed as there has in the past. But what stake does America have in that fight? If anything, letting a people govern themselves should be encouraged, but really that isn't the concern of the American government and taxpayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US IS letting the people govern themselves, it's called Turkey.
> 
> Btw, Turkey is a NATO member, and NATO doesn't give countries away, especially to retards like the kurds, Turkey has my blessing to kick the crap out of the kurds, which should take all of 5 minutes.
Click to expand...


Turkey has been trying to "kick the crap" out of the Kurds for the last couple decades, the Kurds are much tougher than you give them credit for.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> The US IS letting the people govern themselves, it's called Turkey.
> 
> Btw, Turkey is a NATO member, and NATO doesn't give countries away, especially to retards like the kurds, Turkey has my blessing to kick the crap out of the kurds, which should take all of 5 minutes.



yeah where kurds are banned from speaking their language in schools and unis, 35 innocent kurds were massacred last year where are those involved in this genocide? if a kurd speak of freedom you end up beaten and in jailed, Kurdish BDP "MP"s are already in jail , a guy with no legs and a lemon was trialed on terror charges, there are over 3000 Kurdish kids in jail, all of Kurdish towns and city names were turkified from Kurdish to turkish names and most importantly their constitution says "there are only turks in turkey" hence denying 15+ million kurds their existence on their very  ancestral land.
 basically Ataturk urged kurds to help against the Armenians in return they would be granted autonomy, that promise just like the fag he was turned out nothing to be more than a bluff.

here is something refreshing for you 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRrQg_szdFU]President Jalal Talabani answers a Turkish student for why he uses word &#39;Kurdistan&#39; - YouTube[/ame]

kurds will keep fighting for autonomy/independence, NATO will never intervene bcoz this is a civil war not a country to a country war my friend go read NATO's policies you seem to be clueless about NATO.


----------



## kirkuki

to all the Kurd haters here take this suckers 

*Kurdistan skyscraper U/C in Erbil Capital of south kurdistan (KRG)*


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is a decent ally, but I don't think taking on the Kurds would do anyone any good. A population that straddles Turkey, Syria, Iraq, and Iran, in mountainous territory, would be a hell of a problem if we had personnel on the ground. And we couldn't get much done from the air.
> 
> I have no problem with an independent Kurdistan to be honest. It'll cause problems in that region, and there will be bloodshed as there has in the past. But what stake does America have in that fight? If anything, letting a people govern themselves should be encouraged, but really that isn't the concern of the American government and taxpayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US IS letting the people govern themselves, it's called Turkey.
> 
> Btw, Turkey is a NATO member, and NATO doesn't give countries away, especially to retards like the kurds, Turkey has my blessing to kick the crap out of the kurds, which should take all of 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turkey has been trying to "kick the crap" out of the Kurds for the last couple decades, the Kurds are much tougher than you give them credit for.
Click to expand...


Kurds are so tough they couldn't even take a piece of Iraq which imploded like 10 years ago.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US IS letting the people govern themselves, it's called Turkey.
> 
> Btw, Turkey is a NATO member, and NATO doesn't give countries away, especially to retards like the kurds, Turkey has my blessing to kick the crap out of the kurds, which should take all of 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has been trying to "kick the crap" out of the Kurds for the last couple decades, the Kurds are much tougher than you give them credit for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurds are so tough they couldn't even take a piece of Iraq which imploded like 10 years ago.
Click to expand...


Neither the Iraqis or the Turks were able to put them down though. If anything the Kurds are stronger now than they have been in decades.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has been trying to "kick the crap" out of the Kurds for the last couple decades, the Kurds are much tougher than you give them credit for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are so tough they couldn't even take a piece of Iraq which imploded like 10 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither the Iraqis or the Turks were able to put them down though. If anything the Kurds are stronger now than they have been in decades.
Click to expand...


I hear that if you splash mustard on them, they're quieter than a ball park frank!


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are so tough they couldn't even take a piece of Iraq which imploded like 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the Iraqis or the Turks were able to put them down though. If anything the Kurds are stronger now than they have been in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that if you splash mustard on them, they're quieter than a ball park frank!
Click to expand...


The Kurds are pretty much running North Iraq and North Syria by themselves, the Kurds are more confident and stronger than we have ever seen in our life time.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the Iraqis or the Turks were able to put them down though. If anything the Kurds are stronger now than they have been in decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that if you splash mustard on them, they're quieter than a ball park frank!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds are pretty much running North Iraq and North Syria by themselves, the Kurds are more confident and stronger than we have ever seen in our life time.
Click to expand...


But a more important point is: Who cares?


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that if you splash mustard on them, they're quieter than a ball park frank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds are pretty much running North Iraq and North Syria by themselves, the Kurds are more confident and stronger than we have ever seen in our life time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But a more important point is: Who cares?
Click to expand...


We do, we are talking about it.


----------



## ima

A kurd walks in a store to buy a computer, he walks up to the salesperson and says "I would like to purchase this computer."  The salesperson replies "sorry we don't sell to kurds."  The kurd is a little bummed out, he tries the next day by dressing up like an Asian, says the same thing "I would like to purchase this computer."  The salesperson replies "sorry we don't sell to kurds."  The kurd was surprised he was able to tell.  So he tries one more time, he dresses up like a Mexican and comes back, he asks one more time "I would like to purchase this computer."  The salesperson again replies with "sorry we don't sell to kurds."  Now the kurd is real curious, he asks the salesperson "how do you keep figuring out I'm a kurd?"  The salesperson replies "we don't sell computers here, that is a microwave."


----------



## kirkuki

ima, you are either an assiryan, turk, iraqi, iranian or syrian .


----------



## kirkuki

we have two occupied parts now in our hands (KRG) and syrian kurdistan in the north, next one is iran's kurdistan so the only difficult one to get back is northern(turkey) kurdistan, we already have our fighters deep of 400 kms in Hakkari province .


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> we have two occupied parts now in our hands (KRG) and syrian kurdistan in the north, next one is iran's kurdistan so the only difficult one to get back is northern(turkey) kurdistan, we already have our fighters deep of 400 kms in Hakkari province .



I'm just a white American, sorry.

Like I said, Syria and Iraq, you can have no problem. Iran? It should be hilarious seeing you fight the Iranians, because they'll be needing a testing ground for their nukes. So that's not a good move. 
As for Turkey, Nato will kick your scrawny butts back to the 3rd century. See ya.


----------



## kirkuki

no we are not silly to fight them, we will wait for US-Israel sending back Iran to stone age then we move in, pretty much like we did with (Syrian) western kurdistan .

fighting with iraq and turkey for so long has taught us a thing or two ya know.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> no we are not silly to fight them, we will wait for US-Israel sending back Iran to stone age then we move in, pretty much like we did with (Syrian) western kurdistan .
> 
> fighting with iraq and turkey for so long has taught us a thing or two ya know.



Iran will not be wiped out like Iraq, they're way too big for that. maybe after they nuke Israel and get nuked back, but even that's a maybe because I don't see the US nuking Iran for ANY reason.
Turkey forget it, just take more of Syria and Iraq.


----------



## kirkuki

no, we will not "take" what is not ours, we only take back kurdish lands.

iran is possible and it will happen and iraq will becomes 10 smaller states.

turkey will be divided , it already is you just dont know it.


----------



## kirkuki

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands  A recently published article by the American magazine Foreign Affairs, entitled Turkey is No Partner for Peace, revealed that Washington and Ankara despite their common desire to overthrow the rule of Bashar al-Assad have distinctively different visions of a post-Assad Syria.

According to the article, the U.S. insists on a solution for the Syrian crisis which guarantees religious and ethnic pluralism, whereas Turkey being ruled by a Sunni government deals with the struggle in Syria within a sectarian framework.

Turkey has tight relations with the Sunni group the Muslim Brotherhood in Syria, and besides its attempts to persecute the Kurdish people in Syria, it also antagonizes the Alawite minority.

The Turkish attitude is said to be contributing to the worsening of sectarian divisions in Syria, and observers say that Turkey will not support democratic change or a multi-ethnic government.

U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Philip Gordon told Foreign Affairs that the Syrian opposition needs to be inclusive, needs to give a voice to all the groups in Syria, and that includes Kurds.

After a meeting with the Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davuto&#287;lu, U.S. Secretary of State Hilary Clinton emphasized that a new Syrian government will need to protect the rights of all Syrians regardless of religion, gender or ethnicity.

Turkeys governing Justice and Development Party (AKP)  referred to as a Sunni conservative bloc  and its leader and Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan are accused of resisting any possibility of Kurdish autonomy in northeast Syria.

Erdogans government even threatened military intervention as one of the actions Turkey might take to prevent the establishment of a Kurdish entity in Syria.

The Turkish governments unreserved support to the Sunni opposition is due not only to an ideological affinity with it but also to the fact that the Sunni rebels oppose the aspirations of the Syria Kurds, Foreign Affairs reported.

Outwardly, the attitude of the Obama administration towards Syria seems to be similar to that of Turkey. Clinton emphasized Washingtons fear of turning Syria into a sanctuary for Kurdish terrorists, adding that the U.S would not support autonomy for the Kurds in Syria, describing it as a slippery slope.

However, Foreign Affairs considers these official statements by the U.S as a consolation to the Turkish government, because multi-ethnic and pluralistic rule in a post-revolution Syria is seen as the best solution by the U.S. They see it as the most appropriate way to put an end to the conflict and guarantee stability in the country, even if it requires a response to the aspirations of the Kurds and acknowledging their right to be distinguished as an autonomous entity in Syria. 

Kurdish activists believe that the U.S administration has put pressure on Ankara to change its position on Syria because  despite Turkish worries regarding the Kurdish issue in Turkey  a mutually beneficial relationship with the Syrian Kurds will be absolutely in Turkeys favor, and similar to its good relations with the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) in northern Iraq.

Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - US Doesn?t Oppose Aspirations of Syrian Kurds


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> no, we will not "take" what is not ours, we only take back kurdish lands.
> 
> iran is possible and it will happen and iraq will becomes 10 smaller states.
> 
> turkey will be divided , it already is you just dont know it.



Are all kurds living in a dream world or is it just you?


----------



## kirkuki

Angelia Jolie arrives in capital of south kurdistan(KRG)


----------



## BecauseIKnow

kirkuki said:


> no, we will not "take" what is not ours, we only take back kurdish lands.
> 
> iran is possible and it will happen and iraq will becomes 10 smaller states.
> 
> turkey will be divided , it already is you just dont know it.



Do you support Palistinian Independence?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Are all kurds living in a dream world or is it just you?



 Northern (turkey) Kurdistan is not as easy as other Kurdish parts. Once iranian Kurdistan is freed soon, with Iraq's and Syrians kurdistan already enjoying self-rule, as an effect turkey's Kurds will gain some kind of autonomy yet I dont know if US or anyone else (beside the enemies of Turkey) will support Turkey's Kurdistan being independent as long as Turkey stays an ally ( which might end quicker as we think). However yet I am sure after the autonomy and seeing how Kurds are losing themselves from Turkey and how this even effects Turkish economy and Turkish daily live positively (less war, more money for other important things and economic relationship). I am sure Turkey will somehow unwillingly "accept" the Independent North Kurdistan within 10-15 years.


----------



## kirkuki

ima, here is your so called ally 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmFPqdBOw_Y]Erdogan Anti-American and Antisemitic rant 1993 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Hey kirkuki do you support Palestinian independence?


----------



## kirkuki

that is now my concerns dear, its for the Israelis and them to sort it out peacefully, i am trying to gather support for my divided land .


----------



## BecauseIKnow

kirkuki said:


> that is now my concerns dear, its for the Israelis and them to sort it out peacefully, i am trying to gather support for my divided land .



We'll I know you guys have your own problems to worry about...but isn't the situation similar to the palestinains? Or are you an Israeli supporter? 

Most Kurds tell me they have their own problems to worry about and a few say they support Palestinians


----------



## kirkuki

i support neither but want the problem to be solved peacefully, it is been going on for a long time now just like our cause with turkey and iran, how ever we are not anti Jews as most (Arab) Muslims are , if that is what you want to hear ?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

kirkuki said:


> i support neither but want the problem to be solved peacefully, it is been going on for a long time now just like our cause with turkey and iran, how ever we are not anti Jews as most (Arab) Muslims are , if that is what you want to hear ?



No I dont....and I see who you are so you are anti Palestinian crowd....of course


----------



## kirkuki

this thread is not about palo-israel issue please feel free to discuss this with me elsewhere, ta.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

kirkuki said:


> this thread is not about palo-israel issue please feel free to discuss this with me elsewhere, ta.



Yes I know but it's pretty hypocritical and I didnt know asking you if you support palestinan independence somehow translates to "I don't hate jews if that's what you want"

I dont hate Jews and many Jews are cool with me on this thread and we have had friendly conversations....so that's was dirty of you to say that ..


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> this thread is not about palo-israel issue please feel free to discuss this with me elsewhere, *ta*.



HA! You fucking limey! You don't even live in the kurd region. I bet you run a shish taouk stand out of a van in a poor part of London. Now, which part?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is not about palo-israel issue please feel free to discuss this with me elsewhere, *ta*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA! You fucking limey! You don't even live in the kurd region. I bet you run a shish taouk stand out of a van in a poor part of London. Now, which part?
Click to expand...


AHAHA, i use to live in an English speaking country thanks to saddam but not anymore, but even if i lived on the moon that does not change the fact that 40 + million kurds are stateless you doush. 

if i were you i'd watch the two vids i posted above and the one below and show some respect if i were you. if you want to address turkey as an "ally" then your government is also responsible in killings of 1000s of kurds in turkey.


'Roboski'! The day on 28th Dec 2011 when 34 young Kurds were murdered by the Turkish state
Nizamettin Ariç - Roboskî - YouTube


----------



## kirkuki

from  #TwitterKurds: "Turkey would rather jail journalists than address the Kurdish question"


----------



## kirkuki

IT'S OFFICIAL! US army was also responsible for Roboski Massacre in Turkey's 'Kurdish War'!

Where the Drones Are - By Micah Zenko and Emma Welch | Foreign Policy


this is what your so called ally does ima 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1CyT31Jpow&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kirkuki

ima, you are so proud to have a genocidal "ally" do you ? turks have done genocide against almost every nation around them, kurds , armenains ,assyrians etc... lets look at all the genocides and atrocities turks have done to kurds, while US keeps its policy towards turkey on the expense of kurdish freedom

* The accepted genocide of Kurds in Turkey *
KurdishMedia.com: News about Kurds and Kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki

*Survey shows Diyarbakir residents desire more decentralisation*

Survey shows Diyarbakir residents desire more decentralisation - SES Türkiye


----------



## kirkuki

with Kurdistan PM






with Hewler governor Newzad Hadi





in Duhok Domiz camp syrian kurdish refugees 






she has promised to return to kurdistan but this time it will be for tourism  :-D

with kurdish kids


----------



## kirkuki

kurds kicking ass in kurdish region of turkey 





kurdistan workers party sending present to turkish army - turkish heli shot down


----------



## kirkuki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ9FOyhrp4A]&#x202b;[/ame]


----------



## ima

Angie is a slut for publicity but strangely she never helps the poor at home in the US. That's because we already know that she's just in it to look good. Tell us, what has she actually accomplished for the kurds? Anything at all? No? No kidding.

PS I don't watch videos.


----------



## kirkuki




----------



## kirkuki

my gift to ima

angie in south kurdistan (KRG) Domiz camp that has syrian kurdish refugees


----------



## ima

So she supports terrorism. Who doesn't?


----------



## kirkuki

kurdistan workers party have Strela ? nice


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> So she supports terrorism. Who doesn't?



sikaram san


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> kurdistan workers party have Strela ? nice



That's barely a morning work for NATO planes.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> So she supports terrorism. Who doesn't?



you have no human morals , your pathetic and a loser, bocz kurds are nothing but terrorists , we did not kill one single US soldier in south kurdistan (KRG), never stand against west and US, we are fighting to get our land back divided among 4 countries well now its two , i think your hiding your true identity, you are definitely with a turkic background, i am certain of it now.

even the pkk only target turkish army and police, not civilians, they have never sent rockets into civilians areas, turkish army how ever kills innocents kurds (roboski massacre and 7 iraqi kurds were perished including a 2 year old last year), who is the terrorist ? a donkey would know the answer to this, but seems you cant get your head together.


----------



## kirkuki

ima's allies

turks burn US flag


----------



## High_Gravity

kirkuki said:


> ima's allies
> 
> turks burn US flag



Don't pay ima any mind man shes just trolling, the Kurds are the only people in the Middle East besides the Israelis that have any kind of sense.


----------



## kirkuki

thanks dear we need american's blessings, i am soooo proud that my people did not touch a single US marine even though kurdistan was freed since 1991 no fly zone, but still the US marines use to come to kurdistan regularly.

watch this video 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfq0MVjDKBI]www.EzdiTV.ru Anthony Bourdain : Kurdistan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

kirkuki said:


> thanks dear we need american's blessings, i am soooo proud that my people did not touch a single US marine even though kurdistan was freed since 1991 no fly zone, but still the US marines use to come to kurdistan regularly.
> 
> watch this video
> 
> www.EzdiTV.ru Anthony Bourdain : Kurdistan - YouTube



I have been to Iraq (Baghdad) but never Kurdistan, I have talked to US Soldiers and Marines who been there and they said it was so peaceful and friendly unlike the rest of the country, the troops could actually take off their flack vests and helmets and relax without being shot at for once.


----------



## kirkuki

In an interview with ANF about the recent developments in Turkey, the acting commander of the Kurdistan Workers' Party PKK and Kurdish Communities Union (KCK) Executive Council president Murat Karay&#305;lan called on the ruling Turkey's AKP government* to hold a referendum on democratic autonomy under the supervision of international observers so that the people themselves could be asked about what they want.*

Karay&#305;lan continued mentioning the ongoing clashes in Hakkari-&#350;&#305;rnak regions which &#8211;he said- have been controlled by guerrilla forces since late July. KCK President noted that &#8220;The Turkish army has been suffering critical losses and have been hiding these from the public, while it is on the other hand continuing to bomb wide areas as the military are not able to move on the ground.&#8221;

KCK leader remarked that the Turkish army is preparing for a new operation.

Referring to the recent statements of PM Erdo&#287;an who said that BDP (Peace and Democracy Party) deputies should go to Kandil instead of the Turkish parliament,  Karay&#305;lan commented PM&#8217;s &#8220;either Kandil or Parliament&#8221; choice as &#8220;either surrender or taking to the mountains&#8221; and added that the Kurdish youth should respond to the PM by taking to the mountains instead of deputies.

KCK President noted that HPG (People&#8217;s Defense Forces) guerrilla ( the military wing of PKK) forces would have the right to arrest AKP politicians and deputies in Kurdistan in case of dismissal of BDP deputies from the parliament.

*The PKK has several times proposed peaceful solutions regarding Kurdish problem, Turkey has always refused saying that it will not negotiate with &#8220;terrorists&#8221;.*

Since it was established in 1984, the PKK has been fighting the Turkish state, which still denies the constitutional existence of Kurds, to establish a Kurdish state in the south east of the country. More than 40,000 people have since been killed.

But now its aim is the creation an autonomous region and more cultural rights for ethnic Kurds who constitute the greatest minority in Turkey, numbering more than 20 million. A large Turkey's Kurdish community openly sympathise with the Kurdish PKK rebels.

*The PKK wants constitutional recognition for the Kurds, regional self-governance and Kurdish-language education in schools.

PKK's demands included releasing PKK detainees, lifting the ban on education in Kurdish, paving the way for an autonomous democrat Kurdish system within Turkey, reducing pressure on the detained PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan, stopping military action against the Kurdish party and recomposing the Turkish constitution.

Turkey refuses to recognize its Kurdish population as a distinct minority. It has allowed some cultural rights such as limited broadcasts in the Kurdish language and private Kurdish language courses with the prodding of the European Union, but Kurdish politicians say the measures fall short of their expectations.*


Kurds call for a referendum on autonomy in Turkey: PKK leader Murat Karayilan


----------



## Paul25

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US IS letting the people govern themselves, it's called Turkey.
> 
> Btw, Turkey is a NATO member, and NATO doesn't give countries away, especially to retards like the kurds, Turkey has my blessing to kick the crap out of the kurds, which should take all of 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has been trying to "kick the crap" out of the Kurds for the last couple decades, the Kurds are much tougher than you give them credit for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurds are so tough they couldn't even take a piece of Iraq which imploded like 10 years ago.
Click to expand...


They did take a piece of Iraq, actually. They are effectively in control of the northern part of Iraq. The fact that there is not open hostilities between Baghdad and the so-called Kurdistan is a matter of tentative diplomacy and I think the lack of desire on either side to revitalize a brutal civil war. I recall reading an article months back that described, as the American military withdrew from an area dividing Kurdish and Arab populations, military and security personnel relieved them and set up checkpoints as if they were opposing forces. A Vice President, al-Hashemi, originally sought refuge in the northern areas after al-Maliki went to arrest him for running death squads, and Kurdistan refused. Iraq

Can you imagine if an American Vice President or Cabinet member fled to a corner of the country after being charged by the administration? And that that corner said, "No, we don't hand him over"? I think the Kurds have a pretty decent handle on their territory whether it's officially sovereign or not. Whether that's a good or bad thing is beyond my judgment.


----------



## kirkuki

yes kurds have south kurdistan (n.iraq) as an autonomous region since 1991 uprising and the NATO no-fly-zone, not 2003, this is something most people are unaware off.


----------



## kirkuki

*Whose side are Syria&#8217;s Kurds on? A journey into the new Kurdistan*






 September 21, 2012

QAMISHLI, Syrian Kurdistan,&#8212; In July, the Syrian army handed areas in the northeast to the Kurdish, who now run those areas. But whose side are the Kurds really on? And will they now establish their own nation? Aral Kakal spent several days in the &#8220;new Kurdistan&#8221;.

Many observers have suggested that Syria&#8217;s Kurds are turning out to be the biggest winners in that country&#8217;s violent revolutionary conflict. After years of discrimination and harsh treatment, some members of this major ethnic group appears to have taken over parts of north east Syria &#8211; and without meeting any resistance from Syrian government forces.

_read the rest here..._
Whose side are Syria&#8217;s Kurds on? A journey into the new Kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki

*Leader of Muslim Brotherhood Opposes Kurdish Entity in Syria*

AMSTERDAM, Netherlands  The Syrian Muslim Brotherhoods secretary general, Mohammed Riad al-Shaqfa, emphasized his partys rejection of a Kurdish entity being established in Syria.

In an interview with the Turkish newspaper Cumhuriyet, Shaqfa revealed the Muslim Brotherhoods worries regarding developments in the Kurdish areas of Syria, and stated that there is no such a thing as a Kurdish region in the country.

There is no one single purely Kurdish area in Syria and the Kurds are a minority in northeastern areas since they live with other components of Syrian society there, Shaqfa told Cumhuriyet.

He added, We clearly oppose the ambitions of establishing a Kurdish entity in Syria.

Most research estimates Syrian Kurds make up between 12 and 15 percent of the population in Syria. However, Shaqfa claims, The Kurds in Syria do not constitute more than 5 percent.

Shaqfas statements angered many Syrian Kurdish activists and politicians, and caused controversy between the different revolutionary forces in Syria.

Massoud Akko, a prominent Syrian Kurdish activist and member of the Syrian Journalists Association (SJA), told Rudaw on Thursday that the statements by the leader of the Syrian Muslim Brotherhood went too far.

This is not the first time for Riad al-Shaqfa to issue such flawed statements about the Kurds, Akko said. Neither Shaqfa and his group nor any other opposition party know the precise percentage of Kurdish people in Syria.

He added, The Kurdish population  should be based on the results of research, not by issuing baseless statements in this regard, because there was never a neutral or official census concerning the Syrian Kurds.

My advice to Mr. Riad al-Shaqfa and his entire group is to read more about the Kurds before issuing any statement; otherwise, it would be better for them to shut up, Akko concluded.

According to Akko, such hostile statements by opposition leaders against the Kurds reinforce the divisions in Syria.

Shaqfa and his group reveal their hostility to the Kurdish people, and that doesnt serve the revolution and its goals. I think that such a position represents a serious danger to the future of the Kurdish people and their issue in Syria, in the case that the Muslim Brotherhood rules the country someday, Akko said.

He continued, They should review these shameful statements and attitudes which basically spread a spirit of hatred between them and the Kurdish people.

Regarding the establishment of a Kurdish entity in Syria, Akko stated, That is one of the legitimate rights for Kurds in Syria according to all the international conventions and the U.N. Declaration of Human Rights. The Kurds are a nation and it is their legitimate and unquestionable right to be an independent entity and enjoy their sovereignty on their own land. 

However, Akko noted that none of the Kurdish factions have demanded that an independent Kurdish entity be established in Syria, and that their ultimate demand is for a decentralized federal state as is found in Germany, Switzerland, the U.S and the U.A.E.

An alternative demand is the right to a self-governed Kurdish region where the Kurds can enjoy an autonomous administrative rule, a right they have been deprived of for decades under different Syrian governments.

Akko argued that a Kurdish state is a right, and any denial of this by any party or opposition faction is unacceptable and should be condemned by all Kurds.

The main question remains whether it can be implemented, because this issue is relevant to the geopolitical circumstances in the region, Akko said, also noting the importance of international support towards reaching this Kurdish ambition.

Anyway, nothing is impossible, he concluded. Where theres a will, there is a way.  

Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - Leader of Muslim Brotherhood Opposes Kurdish Entity in Syria


----------



## ima

Seriously kirk, you guys are the from the Muslim Brotherhood and you want Western help?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Seriously kirk, you guys are the from the Muslim Brotherhood and you want Western help?



what are you on about?


----------



## kirkuki

*Over 22 million Kurds in Turkey, new statistic shows*






ERBIL, Sep. 20 (AKnews)  New statistics released by Turkeys statistical institute, TurkStat, shows that about 30 percent of the countrys population is Kurdish.

According to birth records of Kurds in Turkey that was released by TurkStat, there are 22,691,824 Kurds in Turkey who mainly live in the southeast, Rudaw Newspaper, an Erbil-based weekly reported Thursday.

Turkeys first population census was conducted in 1927 which showed the number of Kurds to be 2,323,359 out of 13,464,564 as the total population of the country.

According to TurkStat reports, the number of Kurds was about 14.733 million in 2012 which included only the number of Kurds living in cities. The census excluded Kurds who lived in villages and moved to cities after about 4,000 villages were destroyed by Turkish authorities on security grounds between 1997 and 2000.

AKNews.com Mobile
Kurds in Turkey constitute over 22 millions


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> *Over 22 million Kurds in Turkey, new statistic shows*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERBIL, Sep. 20 (AKnews) &#8211; New statistics released by Turkey&#8217;s statistical institute, TurkStat, shows that about 30 percent of the country&#8217;s population is Kurdish.
> 
> According to birth records of Kurds in Turkey that was released by TurkStat, there are 22,691,824 Kurds in Turkey who mainly live in the southeast, Rudaw Newspaper, an Erbil-based weekly reported Thursday.
> 
> Turkey&#8217;s first population census was conducted in 1927 which showed the number of Kurds to be 2,323,359 out of 13,464,564 as the total population of the country.
> 
> According to TurkStat reports, the number of Kurds was about 14.733 million in 2012 which included only the number of Kurds living in cities. The census excluded Kurds who lived in villages and moved to cities after about 4,000 villages were destroyed by Turkish authorities on security grounds between 1997 and 2000.
> 
> AKNews.com Mobile
> Kurds in Turkey constitute over 22 millions



Question: if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?

Kirk's Answer:


----------



## irosie91

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 22 million Kurds in Turkey, new statistic shows*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERBIL, Sep. 20 (AKnews)  New statistics released by Turkeys statistical institute, TurkStat, shows that about 30 percent of the countrys population is Kurdish.
> 
> According to birth records of Kurds in Turkey that was released by TurkStat, there are 22,691,824 Kurds in Turkey who mainly live in the southeast, Rudaw Newspaper, an Erbil-based weekly reported Thursday.
> 
> Turkeys first population census was conducted in 1927 which showed the number of Kurds to be 2,323,359 out of 13,464,564 as the total population of the country.
> 
> According to TurkStat reports, the number of Kurds was about 14.733 million in 2012 which included only the number of Kurds living in cities. The census excluded Kurds who lived in villages and moved to cities after about 4,000 villages were destroyed by Turkish authorities on security grounds between 1997 and 2000.
> 
> AKNews.com Mobile
> Kurds in Turkey constitute over 22 millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?
> 
> Kirk's Answer:
Click to expand...



If there were 22 million kurds in the US-----those KURDS  would be fully franchised to establich their own institutions and culture          because the US is not an islamo nazi pigsty

KURDISTAN IS INEVITABLE        all decent humans support the rights of the kurds


----------



## kirkuki

irosie91 said:


> If there were 22 million kurds in the US-----those KURDS  would be fully franchised to establich their own institutions and culture          because the US is not an islamo nazi pigsty
> 
> KURDISTAN IS INEVITABLE        all decent humans support the rights of the kurds



thank you dear, you are such an honorable person, god bless you.


----------



## kirkuki

*Kurdish lady becomes first in a US University*






Shingar Maman becomes first in a university in the state of Portland in US. She is originally from Shengal in Iraq's autonomous kurdistan.

from Al jazeera Kurdish on FB.


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 22 million Kurds in Turkey, new statistic shows*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERBIL, Sep. 20 (AKnews)  New statistics released by Turkeys statistical institute, TurkStat, shows that about 30 percent of the countrys population is Kurdish.
> 
> According to birth records of Kurds in Turkey that was released by TurkStat, there are 22,691,824 Kurds in Turkey who mainly live in the southeast, Rudaw Newspaper, an Erbil-based weekly reported Thursday.
> 
> Turkeys first population census was conducted in 1927 which showed the number of Kurds to be 2,323,359 out of 13,464,564 as the total population of the country.
> 
> According to TurkStat reports, the number of Kurds was about 14.733 million in 2012 which included only the number of Kurds living in cities. The census excluded Kurds who lived in villages and moved to cities after about 4,000 villages were destroyed by Turkish authorities on security grounds between 1997 and 2000.
> 
> AKNews.com Mobile
> Kurds in Turkey constitute over 22 millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?
> 
> Kirk's Answer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If there were 22 million kurds in the US-----those KURDS  would be fully franchised to establich their own institutions and culture          because the US is not an islamo nazi pigsty
> 
> KURDISTAN IS INEVITABLE        all decent humans support the rights of the kurds
Click to expand...


iro, you grumpy bitch. you TOTALLY missed the question, it is:if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?

In other words, would we give them a state or 2 to form their country? Not just whether they'd have mosques or whatever.

Want a redo on the answer?


----------



## kirkuki

*Twitter adds Kurdish Language to its list*

Twitter Translation Center


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?
> 
> Kirk's Answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were 22 million kurds in the US-----those KURDS  would be fully franchised to establich their own institutions and culture          because the US is not an islamo nazi pigsty
> 
> KURDISTAN IS INEVITABLE        all decent humans support the rights of the kurds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> iro, you grumpy bitch. you TOTALLY missed the question, it is:if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?
> 
> In other words, would we give them a state or 2 to form their country? Not just whether they'd have mosques or whatever.
> 
> Want a redo on the answer?
Click to expand...


the Q is, is there 22 million (natives) that live on their ancestral land in one region in US that are "disallowed to study in their mothers language , 3000 villages of theirs destroyed, 40,000 killed, their *MPs* politicians and journalists are jailed on terror charges!, their kids are jailed bcoz his father joined the freedom movement, and on yearly bases 100 innocent of them are killed by the army(i.e. roboski massacre)" ? the answer is NO. comparing US democratic state to fascistic turkish state is quite stupid


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were 22 million kurds in the US-----those KURDS  would be fully franchised to establich their own institutions and culture          because the US is not an islamo nazi pigsty
> 
> KURDISTAN IS INEVITABLE        all decent humans support the rights of the kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iro, you grumpy bitch. you TOTALLY missed the question, it is:if there were 22 million kurds in the US, how much land would the US give up peacefully so that they could establish their Cheese Kurd country where part of the US once stood?
> 
> In other words, would we give them a state or 2 to form their country? Not just whether they'd have mosques or whatever.
> 
> Want a redo on the answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Q is, is there 22 million (natives) that live on their ancestral land in one region in US that are "disallowed to study in their mothers language , 3000 villages of theirs destroyed, 40,000 killed, their *MPs* politicians and journalists are jailed on terror charges!, their kids are jailed bcoz his father joined the freedom movement, and on yearly bases 100 innocent of them are killed by the army(i.e. roboski massacre)" ? the answer is NO. comparing US democratic state to fascistic turkish state is quite stupid
Click to expand...

10,000 people are shot every year in the US, your number of 100 per year is meaningless. The US has probably the highest number of convicted children as well. The US army killed HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of innocent people in Iraq. The US is trying to jail Julien Assange for reporting. 
You guys are in the bush leagues.


----------



## kirkuki

*Looking for Friends in the Middle East: Try the Kurds*

Angry mobs recently attacked U.S. diplomatic facilities in dozens of countries, but not everyone in the Muslim world hates America. More than 25 million Kurds in Iraq, Iran, Syria and Turkey are largely secular and pro-Western. Kurds understand that democracy and individual rights are compatible with Islamic values. The United States should take steps to consolidate friendly relations with the Kurds. U.S.-Kurdish rapprochement would serve as a counter-weight to political demagogy and Islamist extremism. It can also leverage reforms in countries where Kurds reside.

A steely-eyed approach is needed towards governments in the region. Iraq's Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki has shunned U.S. interests. He also pursues polarizing policies, which fuel sectarian and ethnic conflict between Iraqis. Baghdad scorns Iraq's constitution, preferring confrontation to power-sharing. It systematically encroaches on Kurdish territory, inflaming tensions along "disputed internal boundaries." The Iraqi Government uses its security apparatus to trample the rights of Iraq's Sunnis and target political opponents. Acting as a proxy for Iran, it facilitates the transfer of weapons from Tehran to Syria.


In contrast, Iraqi Kurds are unabashedly pro-American. Not a single American has died in Iraqi Kurdistan since Saddam's overthrow in 2003. Iraqi Kurdistan has functioning democratic institutions, a vibrant civil society and an independent media. While corruption is still a problem, Iraqi Kurdistan is less corrupt than most neighbors.


Iraqi Kurds are America's best and only friends in Iraq. To further strengthen U.S.-Kurdish amity, the United States should deepen security cooperation with the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG). While Baghdad rejected a status of forces agreement with the United States, the KRG welcomes it. The Pentagon should cancel its sale of Abrams-A1 tanks and F-16 fighter jets to Baghdad. Such weapons will most likely be used against Iraqis, rather than to protect Iraq from Iran and other rogue regimes with which Baghdad has cozy relations.


The KRG's relations with Turkey have vastly improved since it started sharing intelligence on the PKK, a terrorist organization with remote bases in the mountains of Iraqi Kurdistan. Working hand-in-hand with Turkey, Iraqi Kurdistan may one day become the Eastern flank of NATO.
The United States also stands to gain economically by partnering with the KRG. Iraqi Kurdistan has a booming economy and huge energy reserves, including 45 billion barrels of oil. U.S. energy companies should be encouraged to develop Iraqi Kurdistan's oil and natural gas fields notwithstanding Baghdad's objections.


When it comes to Syria, KRG President Masoud Barzani is playing a helpful role bridging gaps between Syrian Kurds. In the 1990s, Kurdish controlled territory in the northeast of Syria was a staging ground for the PKK, which the U.S. and EU consider a terrorist organization. To prevent a recurrence, the Obama administration should pro-actively engage factions of Syrian Kurds to establish a secular, pro-Western platform within Syria. Kurdish democratic aspirations can be realized peacefully, in cooperation with Turkey and the West.


Regardless of the outcome to Syria's civil war, the United States will have no friends in Syria except the Kurds. The Alawites deeply resent the West for abandoning them. Arab Sunni rebels feel let down by the United States; Washington is rightly reluctant to arm the Muslim Brotherhood lest its weapons eventually target U.S. interests.


In Iran, more can be done to provide political support to the Kurdish Iranian opposition. Iranian Kurds want to replace Iran's theocracy with a federal democratic state. They supported the 2009 Green Revolution and have links to both the Iranian opposition and oppressed minorities -- Arabs, Baluchis, and Azeris. Deposing the mullahs is the best to ensure that Iran does not cross the nuclear threshold.


U.S.-Kurdish regional rapprochement will be deeply unsettling to Turkey. The Obama administration will have to bend over backwards to reassure Turkey that its affinity for Kurds does not imply support for "Greater Kurdistan" or compromise its strategic partnership between Turkey and the United States.
Focusing on the Kurds might ultimately create conditions benefiting Turkey. Prime Minister Erdogan announced a "Democracy Opening" in 2010, aimed at addressing Kurdish grievances. However, he failed to deliver on promises for greater political and cultural rights. When Washington makes Kurdish issues a priority in the region, Erdogan might decide it is expedient to renew his commitment to Kurdish cultural and political rights, addressing the root causes of conflict and draining the swamp of support for the PKK.

Iraqi Kurds are proven, reliable partners. Washington should also nurture the pro-Western affinities of other Kurds. The United States must not take its friends for granted, while trying to placate its enemies.

David L. Phillips is Director of the Program on Peace-building and Rights at Columbia University's Institute for the Study of Human Rights.

David L. Phillips: Looking for Friends in the Middle East: Try the Kurds


----------



## irosie91

LONG LIVE KURDISTAN  -----or kurd city----or ---THE LAND OF THE KURDS    ----or whatever the kurds decide to call their nice new  LARGE   extensive country that extends from Iran all the way thru Turkey         I kind of  STRIP OF CIVILIZATION cutting right thru------the mess that the dogs of arabia made of the rest of the area


----------



## High_Gravity

If anybody deserves their own country its the Kurds, and they are moving in that direction.


----------



## irosie91

good idea but  GEOGRAPHICALLY-----kurdistan is a  RIBBON-----how do you think that will work out-------a strip from Iran--thru Iraq---thru Syria and----a bit in Turkey--------maybe they can build a very very very long MONORAIL------well----a few of them------from moutain peak to mountain peak      (would that be suitable to the terrain?         I am beginning to LIKE THE IDEA------if it gets the MONO RAILS       I want to live there


----------



## FckingAmazing

yeah im sure , you are gonna be the biggest country and maybe you can conqurer Istanbul and then Europe , you will be the biggest terrorist country , and PKK will manage this country , as Bashar Esad , Saddam done 

[ this article includes so much irony  ]


----------



## ima

irosie91 said:


> good idea but  GEOGRAPHICALLY-----kurdistan is a  RIBBON-----how do you think that will work out-------a strip from Iran--thru Iraq---thru Syria and----a bit in Turkey--------maybe they can build a very very very long MONORAIL------well----a few of them------from moutain peak to mountain peak      (would that be suitable to the terrain?         I am beginning to LIKE THE IDEA------if it gets the MONO RAILS       I want to live there



The Kurds should covert to Judaism, then they can do what they want and say that some invisible god gave them the land?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> The Kurds should covert to Judaism, then they can do what they want and say that some invisible god gave them the land?



wait a sec, how old r u again ?


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds should covert to Judaism, then they can do what they want and say that some invisible god gave them the land?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a sec, how old r u again ?
Click to expand...


Old enough to know that you have ZERO chance of getting any land from Turkey. Try getting some land from Iran first, then come and tells us what a miserable failure that was.

But seriously, dress some kurds like the Turkish army, build some ovens and fry a million or so of your own kurds, then the US will likely kiss your butt too.


----------



## kirkuki

bla bla bla more rubbish from you, your not old enuff to argue with me kid. and stop polluting this nice thread honestly you are like ekrem with a filthier version.


----------



## kirkuki

about kurds converting, when your great ally turkey converts then we will too.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> about kurds converting, when your great ally turkey converts then we will too.



Why, you always do what turks do? When turks shit, do you go in for a sniff?


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> about kurds converting, when your great ally turkey converts then we will too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you always do what turks do? When turks shit, do you go in for a sniff?
Click to expand...


Disgusting.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> about kurds converting, when your great ally turkey converts then we will too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you always do what turks do? When turks shit, do you go in for a sniff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...


Disgusting that they don't offer you the right of first sniff refusal?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> about kurds converting, when your great ally turkey converts then we will too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you always do what turks do? When turks shit, do you go in for a sniff?
Click to expand...


you are filthy person i am sure you have had some turk in you , that is why you love them so much


----------



## kirkuki

and if you love speak about shit and sniffing go create a fresh page and knock yourself out, if you dont have the morals to have a decent discussion then leave why are you here ? bugger off


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> about kurds converting, when your great ally turkey converts then we will too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you always do what turks do? When turks shit, do you go in for a sniff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are filthy person i am sure you have had some turk in you , that is why you love them so much
Click to expand...


Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare. 

But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, you always do what turks do? When turks shit, do you go in for a sniff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are filthy person i am sure you have had some turk in you , that is why you love them so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
Click to expand...


Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are filthy person i am sure you have had some turk in you , that is why you love them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
Click to expand...


Probably watch the camel poo throwing fight on CNN. 

But you're still not going to get a piece of Turkey, democratic countries rarely split over ethnicities because we accept all ethnicities and religions in our countries, so no need for every group to separate into little enclaves, especially so for NATO members. So just learn to play with others. It'll come in handy in the real world.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are filthy person i am sure you have had some turk in you , that is why you love them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
Click to expand...



lets fckk all the racist people like above or we cannot get rid of wars ...


----------



## Meathead

Saigon said:


> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?


The PKK are clearly deranged terrorist. I am a  Greek citizen, so trust me, I am not partial toward Turkey.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Meathead said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> The PKK are clearly deranged terrorist. I am a  Greek citizen, so trust me, I am not partial toward Turkey.
Click to expand...


peace


----------



## Intense

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are filthy person i am sure you have had some turk in you , that is why you love them so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
Click to expand...


Move to Denmark?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lets fckk all the racist people like above or we cannot get rid of wars ...
Click to expand...


What was the racist part in that? Was it regarding the mongol thing? That's not racist, it's a fact! Oh and if you wanna f*ck all racist people (as you like to call us) then good luck with 40 million opressed kurds.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably watch the camel poo throwing fight on CNN.
> 
> But you're still not going to get a piece of Turkey, democratic countries rarely split over ethnicities because we accept all ethnicities and religions in our countries, so no need for every group to separate into little enclaves, especially so for NATO members. So just learn to play with others. It'll come in handy in the real world.
Click to expand...


Buddy, when we reach majority, there's nothing you can do anymore. We will take back our homeland, and give you and your friends a nice goodbye


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Intense said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even turkish hash is bullshit, their coffee tastes like mud, and the magic carpet ride to work must be a nightmare.
> 
> But you're still not getting a piece of Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Move to Denmark?
Click to expand...


I was born here, what's your point? There's like 3x more turks here than kurds


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan existed thousands of years before the mongols (Now known as turks) arrived to the middle east. We still form majority in most of our provinces, and those we have lost can easily be regained, if the kurds in west Turkey moves back. You should face reality buddy, in two generations kurds will be majority in Turkey, and what are you gonna do then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably watch the camel poo throwing fight on CNN.
> 
> But you're still not going to get a piece of Turkey, democratic countries rarely split over ethnicities because we accept all ethnicities and religions in our countries, so no need for every group to separate into little enclaves, especially so for NATO members. So just learn to play with others. It'll come in handy in the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buddy, when we reach majority, there's nothing you can do anymore. We will take back our homeland, and give you and your friends a nice goodbye
Click to expand...


I have no friends in Turkey, nor do I ultimately care who takes over Turkey, I'm just saying...
So when you get a kurdish majority in Turkey, elect a kurdish-friendly president and do whatever, that's what normal people in a democracy do. But I know, there are no normal people in that area, are there?
Don't worry, NATO will be happy to teach you all about how to run a real country.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably watch the camel poo throwing fight on CNN.
> 
> But you're still not going to get a piece of Turkey, democratic countries rarely split over ethnicities because we accept all ethnicities and religions in our countries, so no need for every group to separate into little enclaves, especially so for NATO members. So just learn to play with others. It'll come in handy in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, when we reach majority, there's nothing you can do anymore. We will take back our homeland, and give you and your friends a nice goodbye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no friends in Turkey, nor do I ultimately care who takes over Turkey, I'm just saying...
> So when you get a kurdish majority in Turkey, elect a kurdish-friendly president and do whatever, that's what normal people in a democracy do. But I know, there are no normal people in that area, are there?
> Don't worry, NATO will be happy to teach you all about how to run a real country.
Click to expand...


We just wan't our own land (south eastern Anatolia) The rest is turkish land. And regarding Nato, what can they do if Turkey is now Kurdey (joking if you did'nt get that)


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably watch the camel poo throwing fight on CNN.
> 
> But you're still not going to get a piece of Turkey, democratic countries rarely split over ethnicities because we accept all ethnicities and religions in our countries, so no need for every group to separate into little enclaves, especially so for NATO members. So just learn to play with others. It'll come in handy in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, when we reach majority, there's nothing you can do anymore. We will take back our homeland, and give you and your friends a nice goodbye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no friends in Turkey, nor do I ultimately care who takes over Turkey, I'm just saying...
> So when you get a kurdish majority in Turkey, elect a kurdish-friendly president and do whatever, that's what normal people in a democracy do. But I know, there are no normal people in that area, are there?
> Don't worry, NATO will be happy to teach you all about how to run a real country.
Click to expand...


dont worry we have kurdish Economy Minister and we had kurdish prime minister , president ... and we had a lot of .. 

never trust and never encourage these suckerss...


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, when we reach majority, there's nothing you can do anymore. We will take back our homeland, and give you and your friends a nice goodbye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no friends in Turkey, nor do I ultimately care who takes over Turkey, I'm just saying...
> So when you get a kurdish majority in Turkey, elect a kurdish-friendly president and do whatever, that's what normal people in a democracy do. But I know, there are no normal people in that area, are there?
> Don't worry, NATO will be happy to teach you all about how to run a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont worry we have kurdish Economy Minister and we had kurdish prime minister , president ... and we had a lot of ..
> 
> never trust and never encourage these suckerss...
Click to expand...


Considering we fill a third part of the population (And keeps growing) That were'nt alot of goverment posts.


----------



## ekrem

To be historically accurate:

Seljuk-Turks conquered this region from the Greeks. 
Before the Greeks ruled this area it was ruled by other empires like Romans and Hittites. Even Armenians have claims on these lands.

Maybe the Kurds can fill the earth, but they can not subdue it.
Their whole history is one of irrelevance, and it is not my fault.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> To be historically accurate:
> 
> Seljuk-Turks conquered this region from the Greeks.
> Before the Greeks ruled this area it was ruled by other empires like Romans and Hittites. Even Armenians have claims on these lands.
> 
> Maybe the Kurds can fill the earth, but they can not subdue it.
> Their whole history is one of irrelevance, and it is not my fault.



You wanna know the difference between us and armenians? We are majority in well over ten provinces (Probably even more) While armenians don't form majority anywhere. Besides we have a much longer history than you might think, we can discuss it in another thread if you really wanna.


----------



## MedianKurd

ekrem said:


> To be historically accurate:
> 
> Seljuk-Turks conquered this region from the Greeks.
> Before the Greeks ruled this area it was ruled by other empires like Romans and Hittites. Even Armenians have claims on these lands.
> 
> Maybe the Kurds can fill the earth, but they can not subdue it.
> Their whole history is one of irrelevance, and it is not my fault.



LOL?

Are you kidding me?
look at the Greek maps they never included the Kurdish areas
Kurds have lived in these areas before Armenians, Greeks,Romans.
The kurds have been invaded tons of times by mongols and arabs.

Let me educate you the word Kurdistan was first used by the Saljuk rulers, who ruled
the Abbasid Empire and most of the Zagros Highlands in the 12th Century A.D. Because they used the suffix ''istan'' to mean as ''the land of'' they came to refer to other nations in the same way. They took Kurd and added istan, Kurdistan (the land of the Kurds)

If the Seljuks conquered it from the greek why didnt they call it Greekistan


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

MedianKurd said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be historically accurate:
> 
> Seljuk-Turks conquered this region from the Greeks.
> Before the Greeks ruled this area it was ruled by other empires like Romans and Hittites. Even Armenians have claims on these lands.
> 
> Maybe the Kurds can fill the earth, but they can not subdue it.
> Their whole history is one of irrelevance, and it is not my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL?
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> even before the greek invasion it was kurdish land.
> Kurds have lived in these areas before armenians greeks romans.
> The kurds have been invaded tons of times by mongols and arabs.
> 
> Let me educate you the word Kurdistan was first used by the Saljuk rulers, who ruled
> the Abbasid Empire and most of the Zagros Highlands in the 12 Century A.D. Because they used the suffix ''istan'' to mean as ''the land of'' they came to refer to other nations in the same way. They took Kurd and added istan, Kurdistan (the land of the Kurds)
Click to expand...


Actually stan is the correct word, not istan. But anyways, good to see another kurd here


----------



## ekrem

There are countries in this world where the Turk is the main-actor in their national trauma. From the Serbs over the Hungarians to the Armenians.
Leave the countries aside now the stateless also want to receive the pity.
Wait your turn like everyone else.


----------



## Synthaholic

Saigon said:


> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?



They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, when we reach majority, there's nothing you can do anymore. We will take back our homeland, and give you and your friends a nice goodbye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no friends in Turkey, nor do I ultimately care who takes over Turkey, I'm just saying...
> So when you get a kurdish majority in Turkey, elect a kurdish-friendly president and do whatever, that's what normal people in a democracy do. But I know, there are no normal people in that area, are there?
> Don't worry, NATO will be happy to teach you all about how to run a real country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We just wan't our own land (south eastern Anatolia) The rest is turkish land. And regarding Nato, what can they do if Turkey is now Kurdey (joking if you did'nt get that)
Click to expand...

Does that mean Diyarbakir, Batman, Erzerum?  Or further east?


----------



## FckingAmazing

Synthaholic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
Click to expand...


in Turkey Kurdish people need more right its true as in America some people need more rights , PKK is a terrorist group of people not related with Kurdish people in Turkey.

I wonder that why ' some countries ' support PKK and give them Guns ?


----------



## Synthaholic

FckingAmazing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in Turkey Kurdish people need more right its true as in America some people need more rights , PKK is a terrorist group of people not related with Kurdish people in Turkey.
> 
> I wonder that why ' some countries ' support PKK and give them Guns ?
Click to expand...

Because Türkiye is part of NATO and a friend of the West.


----------



## kirkuki

PHP:
	






Synthaholic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
Click to expand...


Hamas hizbullah attack US/Israel and call jihad on them, they get rockets from mullah regime of Iran and send it into civilian areas, PKK has never does any of that, they only fight the Turkish terrorist army who have been terrorizing Kurds in turkey since the Kurdish region was occupied by atagay aka ataturk.

Turkish army is a terrorist army my proof? YouTube Turkish killing 35 civilians and YouTube 7 civilian Iraqi Kurds killed by Turkish raids (3 kids were killed).

Lesson no1 for you.

And well said mediankurd, I welcome my Kurdish brothers to the forum.

@ ima Kurds don't give two shits which country is invading their lands they have taken two parts back and Iran is next then your Turkish terrorist army will have to deal with not just one but three Kurdish stares, then we shall see your genicidal Turks survive Kurdish anger for the shit they been putting us thru, we will also revenge Armenian genicidal while we are at it.

You can kill us as much as you like today we are 40 million tomo it might double good luck to those who stand in our way specially Turks the ancestors of ima.


----------



## kirkuki

13.10.2012 
By Kulka Kurdayati  Special to Ekurd.net

Being aware that the letter may cause problems for me, I still decided to write it, because the issue I would like to cover is much more important than my personal comfort and my piece of mind. I was inspired by the story that one of my friends at work told me few weeks ago.

My friend, a Kurd, went to Kurdistan to visit his family, as he used to do many times before. On his way back, he was stopped by police at Birmingham Airport and asked a lot of questions about PKK (Kurdistan Workers Party  the organisation that is struggling for freedom and human rights of Kurdish Nation oppressed and persecuted by Turkish state). His luggage was searched. My friend has nothing to do with PKK, he is just a Kurd, who lives in UK, works here, has a family and kids.

What was the reason of this investigation? Why him - just because he is a Kurd? Is really being a Kurd the reason to be suspected, to be considered as potential criminal?

In European Union, on the territory where human rights are supposed to be respected, the passenger is stopped and investigated by police for no reason, without any evidence that may be the proof that he is suspected of doing anything illegal. The person is asked the question about the organisation which is NOT on the terrorist list in Europe (A European Union court in 2008 overturned a decision to place the Kurdish rebel group PKK and its political wing on the European Union's terror list)  which means, it is not illegal.

I am human rights Kurdish activist and because of that fact I can understand that police is coming to my house, asking me questions about PKK and Kurdistan  although being human right activist shouldnt be consider as a crime. But I have absolutely no clue why my friend was stopped by police. Even if he was also Kurdish human right activist  would it be the reason to stop him and to do such an investigation?


PKK has a wide support among Kurdish people and this is my next question: is support for the people who scarifying their lives for the sake of their nation freedom and rights really illegal? Is it really considered as terrorism? So if I support PKK struggle for freedom  am I a terrorist then?

Police all over Europe comes to our houses, stops us on the airports, attacks and arrests us during our peaceful demonstrations. And the only one thing that I would like to know is  why? My question is directed to those who give the order to police officers to do so. And who are those who give the order? Are they British Police Chiefs? UK Government? Wait a minute  maybe it is Turkish government?

Well, probably nobody will ever answer my questions, but at the same time I think we all know the answer. So let me to have a humble request. This is very simple request. All of you, who are working in British Police, from top chiefs to ordinary officers serving on the streets  please, all of you use your best imagination and try to imagine yourselves in the situation where your beloved country is divided and occupied by other states (lets say by Germany or France  as the example). Try to imagine that your beloved country doesnt exists on the worlds map. Try to imagine that your native, mother language  English  is illegal and forbidden and you are forced to speak foreign tongue and consider it as your own. Try to imagine that you are no more Brits, no more English, Scottish, Welsh  but Island Germans or Island French (as Kurds are called Mountain Turks). Try to imagine that you are the second class citizens or even slaves on your own land, where you used to live for centuries. Now try to imagine that you are not allowed to give the names John, Jack or Betty to your kids, but you have to call them: Hans, Jacques or Helga. Try to imagine that any attempt to ask for your basic human rights is consider as crime and punished  resulted in thousands of you locked in prisons, including seniors, disabled and kids (who are sexually abused by prisons guards). Try to imagine that Her Majesty The Queen has to live in exile or is kept in isolation without the possibility to contact with outside world, nor with the family or lawyers.

But it is not all. Try to imagine that you manage to escape from the oppression to other, democratic country, but the police in that country looks at you like at criminal, only because of your origin, only because of your human desire for freedom and inalienable basic rights.
If you are able to imagine all these things, you will have the taste of the life that millions of Kurds experience right now. Although I believe that human imagination is not huge enough to cover this reality.

Maybe some of you still have the parents who remember German bombs falling down on London during II World War. Ask them how they felt that time. If they will tell you, then you will know how thousands of Kurds feel when Turkish bombs are falling down on their villages up to now.

The II World War was the act of terrorism in which millions of civilians (and soldiers) suffered and lost their lives. Turkish war on Kurds is the act of terrorism in which millions of civilians suffer or lose their lives. The only difference between these two wars is that first one was official and the second one is hidden. The first one was commonly condemned, while the second one is approved and supported by entire Western World and International Community.

We didnt started the war with Turks. We got involved in that. And till now we are subjected to the acts of terrorism that Turkish State is practising on daily basis. So even if our freedom fighters have to kill Turkish soldiers in that unfair, unequal war  its only because we have no other choice. Turks attack our civilians (women and kids as well)  even outside the official borders of Turkey. Turks kill our civilians; murder them with cold blood (also women and kids). But we, Kurds dont do such things. Our freedom fighters dont do such things. If it happens that civilians lose their lives in this war and it is us who are responsible for that  it always happen by accident or by mistake and PKK leaders always address the apologizes to the families of the victims. Have ever happened that any terrorist group apologizes for the death of innocent people? I dont think so. But you should notice who for sure never apologize for such things. Its Turkish state. Family of 7, torn into pieces by Turkish bomb last year on the territory of Kurdistan Autonomous Region,Kurd Net - Kurdistan News, News about Kurds and Kurdistan &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1499;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1497;&#1505;&#1496;&#1503; more than 30 teenagers massacred by Turkish jets at the end of last year in Roboski, dozens of Kurdish shepherds in the mountains and civilians (including kids) on peaceful demonstrations wounded or killed  there are a lot of such examples every year. Turkish state hasnt apologized for anything, even one time. So how do you think now  who are terrorists?

A well-known Soviet dictator, Stalin said: The death of one person is a tragedy. The death of millions is statistic. Turks went further. For Turks the death of one Kurd is the achievement and the death of millions is the success. Their hatred is so huge that the common practise in Turkish army is to mutilate the death bodies of killed Kurds and taking pictures with them, which later on are shared on Facebook. We even cant imagine behaving in such a way.

The flag with the picture of our leader Abdullah Ocalan is consider as illegal. Why  if in none of his many books there is no single word calls to kill others? There is no single word of hatred, but all of them telling about democracy, equality and human rights. Ocalan is kept in Turkish prison on Imrali Island for more than 12 years and in total isolation for more than 440 days now without the possibility to see his relatives or lawyers. And this fact should be the subject of international investigation. The illegal use of forbidden chemical weapon by Turkish army should be the subject of international investigation  not Kurdish activity on Facebook or on peaceful demonstrations.

These are only few of thousands stories that I could tell you, stories in which you would never believe, stories which you wouldnt find in any books  such unbelievable.

So I appeal to you, who work in British Police, consider all these facts in your minds. Look at the reality, not as Turkish state is trying to show it, but as it really is. If you are looking for real terrorists  turn your eye on Turkey. Say No to their brutal acts of terror toward Kurds. You should protect us, you should support us in our legitimate struggle against the oppression and injustice. You should do that, because Great Britain was one of the countries that are responsible for the current situation by signing the shameful Lausanne Treaty that put Kurdistan under brutal regimes control. I think that Great Britain should rather apologize to us and say: Sorry, our country did something very wrong to your nation.

I appeal to you, the chiefs and officers of British Police, dont let Turkish state to use you like a tool in their dirty war against Kurds.

And my last request to all of you  please share my words with everyone, spread the truth about us. Please think about all these facts and decide wisely if you want to support wrong or right. And if any of you  as a human  dont agree with unfair policy toward Kurds  dont hesitate and dont be afraid to speak up in our favour.

As I said at the begging of my letter - I am ready to face any responsibility for my words, because I consider that to be my duty to inform the world what is the truth about Kurds.

We, Kurdish activists who live in Western countries, dont fight with the weapon; we struggle with our pens and our words. But we struggle for the same things as our sisters and brothers who fight with the weapon in the mountains. We all struggle for the human rights of our nation and freedom of our country. If this struggle and defending human rights is consider as terrorism  then yes, I am a terrorist.

Open letter to British Police. By Kulka Kurdayati


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> There are countries in this world where the Turk is the main-actor in their national trauma. From the Serbs over the Hungarians to the Armenians.
> Leave the countries aside now the stateless also want to receive the pity.
> Wait your turn like everyone else.



Look, we are over 40 million, which also makes us the worlds largest nation in the world without an independent state, so i will not let anyone tell me to wait for anything!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
Click to expand...



Murder children? Where do you get your info mate, PKk only targets the military, because they have a long history in opressing the kurdish nation, and to this day keeps on doing it. And if the PKK are terrorists, then what about the ancestors of the americans? Where they terrorists because they fought for the freedom of their country?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no friends in Turkey, nor do I ultimately care who takes over Turkey, I'm just saying...
> So when you get a kurdish majority in Turkey, elect a kurdish-friendly president and do whatever, that's what normal people in a democracy do. But I know, there are no normal people in that area, are there?
> Don't worry, NATO will be happy to teach you all about how to run a real country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just wan't our own land (south eastern Anatolia) The rest is turkish land. And regarding Nato, what can they do if Turkey is now Kurdey (joking if you did'nt get that)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean Diyarbakir, Batman, Erzerum?  Or further east?
Click to expand...


From Payas (coastal city) all the way to the armenian border. Here is a map, the northern (turkish) part is obviously too big, but it gives a good impression on where kurds live: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=101640126860435170753.00048e850e000496e2f84


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be historically accurate:
> 
> Seljuk-Turks conquered this region from the Greeks.
> Before the Greeks ruled this area it was ruled by other empires like Romans and Hittites. Even Armenians have claims on these lands.
> 
> Maybe the Kurds can fill the earth, but they can not subdue it.
> Their whole history is one of irrelevance, and it is not my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know the difference between us and armenians? We are majority in well over ten provinces (Probably even more) While armenians don't form majority anywhere. Besides we have a much longer history than you might think, we can discuss it in another thread if you really wanna.
Click to expand...

You are a majority in those regions in large part to the Turkish genocide of Armenians in which Kurds abetted. A pox on both your houses.


----------



## Moonglow

Even the people of the US of A had to fight to become free and were considered rebels, traitors and were killed for being as such. I have hope that the Kurds are steadfast in their position and can tolerate the abuse until freedom for self determination is delivered. God bless you and your nations that wants only to live in peace and build anation which respects the same rights your own soon to be nation are desiring. Unfortunately wars and foriegn colonialism created many nations in your region which did not allow the practice of self determination to create your nation according to the will of those already living in that area. The world is still pating for the end result of the peace after WWI and European intervention and control.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Moonglow said:


> Even the people of the US of A had to fight to become free and were considered rebels, traitors and were killed for being as such. I have hope that the Kurds are steadfast in their position and can tolerate the abuse until freedom for self determination is delivered. God bless you and your nations that wants only to live in peace and build anation which respects the same rights your own soon to be nation are desiring. Unfortunately wars and foriegn colonialism created many nations in your region which did not allow the practice of self determination to create your nation according to the will of those already living in that area. The world is still pating for the end result of the peace after WWI and European intervention and control.



We will never give up on our occupied country, even if we have to wait for another 100+ years, the time is on our side.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be historically accurate:
> 
> Seljuk-Turks conquered this region from the Greeks.
> Before the Greeks ruled this area it was ruled by other empires like Romans and Hittites. Even Armenians have claims on these lands.
> 
> Maybe the Kurds can fill the earth, but they can not subdue it.
> Their whole history is one of irrelevance, and it is not my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna know the difference between us and armenians? We are majority in well over ten provinces (Probably even more) While armenians don't form majority anywhere. Besides we have a much longer history than you might think, we can discuss it in another thread if you really wanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a majority in those regions in large part to the Turkish genocide of Armenians in which Kurds abetted. A pox on both your houses.
Click to expand...


I know my ancestors were on these lands before armenians, so don't even bother.


----------



## ima

Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.



We really don't care what haters have to say!


----------



## Meathead

Turks and Kurds deserve each other.

Armenia has a long history and civilization while Kurds, like Turks, were backward sheep shaggers.

More importantly, Armenia is a country, Kurdistan is an impossible dream. It ain't going to happen.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really don't care what haters have to say!
Click to expand...


Where did I say that I hated kurds? Kurdistan is simply a dumb name, that's all. Why don't you choose a cooler one?


----------



## Xirbo

ima said:


> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.




Kurdistan is beautiful. The land of the Kurds. 

But Turkey, now that's a stupid name.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Turks and Kurds deserve each other.
> 
> Armenia has a long history and civilization while Kurds, like Turks, were backward sheep shaggers.
> 
> More importantly, Armenia is a country, Kurdistan is an impossible dream. It ain't going to happen.



First off, kurds and turks are nowhere near eachother. Secondly, we have a longer history in Anatolia than armenians, so as i said earlier, just give up. And thirdly, we form majority in 90% of our provinces, while the other six million kurds live in western Turkey, or in other words, we fill up a third part of Turkey's total population, and we keep growing Kurdistan will come, and you just keep on crying.


----------



## Xirbo

Meathead said:


> Turks and Kurds deserve each other.
> 
> Armenia has a long history and civilization while Kurds, like Turks, were backward sheep shaggers.
> 
> More importantly, Armenia is a country, Kurdistan is an impossible dream. It ain't going to happen.



It's already happening.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really don't care what haters have to say!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that I hated kurds? Kurdistan is simply a dumb name, that's all. Why don't you choose a cooler one?
Click to expand...


Are you a troll? First you say kurds are worthless people that will never achieve freedom, and now your looking for a better name for our country


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Xirbo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is beautiful. The land of the Kurds.
> 
> But Turkey, now that's a stupid name.
Click to expand...


Are you kurdish?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Xirbo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turks and Kurds deserve each other.
> 
> Armenia has a long history and civilization while Kurds, like Turks, were backward sheep shaggers.
> 
> More importantly, Armenia is a country, Kurdistan is an impossible dream. It ain't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's already happening.
Click to expand...


Indeed


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Xirbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is beautiful. The land of the Kurds.
> 
> But Turkey, now that's a stupid name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kurdish?
Click to expand...


I'm white. A cheese curd is a shrivelled up piece of nasty cheese. New name needed.


----------



## ima

I never said you losers were worthless. 

But when you get a piece of Iran for your country and everyone still has all their fingers and toes, come back here and we'll talk Turkey (the name of a gross looking bird that can't even fly).


----------



## Xirbo

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Xirbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is beautiful. The land of the Kurds.
> 
> But Turkey, now that's a stupid name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kurdish?
Click to expand...



Yes.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xirbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is beautiful. The land of the Kurds.
> 
> But Turkey, now that's a stupid name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kurdish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm white. A cheese curd is a shrivelled up piece of nasty cheese. New name needed.
Click to expand...


Not you troll.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Xirbo said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xirbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is beautiful. The land of the Kurds.
> 
> But Turkey, now that's a stupid name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kurdish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Nice to meet you It's time to stand for Kurdistan


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> I never said you losers were worthless.
> 
> But when you get a piece of Iran for your country and everyone still has all their fingers and toes, come back here and we'll talk Turkey (the name of a gross looking bird that can't even fly).



Just you wait buddy


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you losers were worthless.
> 
> But when you get a piece of Iran for your country and everyone still has all their fingers and toes, come back here and we'll talk Turkey (the name of a gross looking bird that can't even fly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you wait buddy
Click to expand...


Do you even have a plan to take a piece of Iran? What is it? Wait until Israel attacks Iran and then sneak in and take your piece while no one is looking? Good luck.


----------



## Meathead

The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.

History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kurds were backward nomads who originated from somewhere in Persia. They are essentially the Roma (gypsies) of the Middle East. Kurdistan will probably never be a state Turkey, Iran, Iraq and even  Syria would never allow it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.
> 
> History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kurds were backward nomads who originated from somewhere in Persia. They are essentially the Roma (gypsies) of the Middle East. Kurdistan will probably never be a state Turkey, Iran, Iraq and even  Syria would never allow it.



Kurds are gypsies? LOL. Listen up buddy, we are ethnic to the middle east, and we don't need your blessing for our beautiful homeland. And of course our enemies won't allow a kurdish state, but we are not cowards, we are fighting and will eventually win. Now go have a lovely view on mount Arabat from Yerevan


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.
> 
> History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kurds were backward nomads who originated from somewhere in Persia. They are essentially the Roma (gypsies) of the Middle East. Kurdistan will probably never be a state Turkey, Iran, Iraq and even  Syria would never allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are gypsies? LOL. Listen up buddy, we are ethnic to the middle east, and we don't need your blessing for our beautiful homeland. And of course our enemies won't allow a kurdish state, but we are not cowards, we are fighting and will eventually win. Now go have a lovely view on mount Arabat from Yerevan
Click to expand...

I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.

It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you losers were worthless.
> 
> But when you get a piece of Iran for your country and everyone still has all their fingers and toes, come back here and we'll talk Turkey (the name of a gross looking bird that can't even fly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you wait buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even have a plan to take a piece of Iran? What is it? Wait until Israel attacks Iran and then sneak in and take your piece while no one is looking? Good luck.
Click to expand...


Dude, half the countrys population want's to split, we kurds are not alone


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just you wait buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even have a plan to take a piece of Iran? What is it? Wait until Israel attacks Iran and then sneak in and take your piece while no one is looking? Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, half the countrys population want's to split, we kurds are not alone
Click to expand...


You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.
> 
> History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kurds were backward nomads who originated from somewhere in Persia. They are essentially the Roma (gypsies) of the Middle East. Kurdistan will probably never be a state Turkey, Iran, Iraq and even  Syria would never allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are gypsies? LOL. Listen up buddy, we are ethnic to the middle east, and we don't need your blessing for our beautiful homeland. And of course our enemies won't allow a kurdish state, but we are not cowards, we are fighting and will eventually win. Now go have a lovely view on mount Arabat from Yerevan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.
> 
> It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.
Click to expand...


I can feel your fear South (Iraqi) Kurdistan will soon gain independence. West (syrian) Kurdistan is now controlled by kurds, and we will never let it go. East (Iranian) Kurdistan will be liberated when the regime falls. And then we have the last part, which is Nothern (Turkish) Kurdistan. We already fill up a third part of Turkeys population, and our birthrate is much higher than the turkish, so within two generation (50 years) We will be majority. And guess what will happen then

And yes, you can cry now!


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are gypsies? LOL. Listen up buddy, we are ethnic to the middle east, and we don't need your blessing for our beautiful homeland. And of course our enemies won't allow a kurdish state, but we are not cowards, we are fighting and will eventually win. Now go have a lovely view on mount Arabat from Yerevan
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.
> 
> It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can feel your fear South (Iraqi) Kurdistan will soon gain independence. West (syrian) Kurdistan is now controlled by kurds, and we will never let it go. East (Iranian) Kurdistan will be liberated when the regime falls. And then we have the last part, which is Nothern (Turkish) Kurdistan. We already fill up a third part of Turkeys population, and our birthrate is much higher than the turkish, so within two generation (50 years) We will be majority. And guess what will happen then
> 
> And yes, you can cry now!
Click to expand...

You're bonkers. Kurds make up only 18% of Turkey's population. You pull this stuff out of thin air?

Demographics of Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even have a plan to take a piece of Iran? What is it? Wait until Israel attacks Iran and then sneak in and take your piece while no one is looking? Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, half the countrys population want's to split, we kurds are not alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
> Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!
Click to expand...


The troll won't shut up! Listen man, half the country wants to split, while most of the persian population are busy fighting the regime. Did we have a plan for South (Iraqi) Kurdistan? No! But it went well, and now the same with west Kurdistan. So please quit your trolling. I can imagine a little eight year old behind the screen


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.
> 
> It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel your fear South (Iraqi) Kurdistan will soon gain independence. West (syrian) Kurdistan is now controlled by kurds, and we will never let it go. East (Iranian) Kurdistan will be liberated when the regime falls. And then we have the last part, which is Nothern (Turkish) Kurdistan. We already fill up a third part of Turkeys population, and our birthrate is much higher than the turkish, so within two generation (50 years) We will be majority. And guess what will happen then
> 
> And yes, you can cry now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're bonkers. Kurds make up only 18% of Turkey's population. You pull this stuff out of thin air?
> 
> Demographics of Turkey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Wikipedia is never a reliable source. A month ago it was revealed by a turkish company, that kurds are over 23 million in all of Turkey, and our numbers still keeps on increasing. Give up man, you've lost this one


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Bye the way, it saddens me to how such a great man like Aram Tigran, belonged to your anti kurd people.


----------



## Meathead

The article did say Kurdish nationalist inflate the numbers. Not surprising. There are about 14 to 15 million Kurds in Turkey. Inflating the numbers isn't going to change that.

It would be much more prudent to give up the independence movement. You're just going to get yourselves killed.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> The article did say Kurdish nationalist inflate the numbers. Not surprising. There are about 14 to 15 million Kurds in Turkey. Inflating the numbers isn't going to change that.
> 
> It would be much more prudent to give up the independence movement. You're just going to get yourselves killed.



It's most likely written by a turk, sorry but it's the truth. And our numbers are over 23 million, Wikipedia is not reliable buddy, get over it. We live on all these lands you claim for your Armenia, and it will always stay like that. We have many haters, but that's fine, you are not the one to decide the future of Kurdistan, but know this: Someday Armenia will beg us to give them a route to the sea

Anyways i gotta go, i'll be back to spread more ownage in four hours


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, half the countrys population want's to split, we kurds are not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
> Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The troll won't shut up! Listen man, half the country wants to split, while most of the persian population are busy fighting the regime. Did we have a plan for South (Iraqi) Kurdistan? No! But it went well, and now the same with west Kurdistan. So please quit your trolling. I can imagine a little eight year old behind the screen
Click to expand...


Exactly my point, you had NO PLAN in Iraq, and you got lucky. If you think a piece of Iran is going to fall off the back of a turnip truck, then keep dreaming. You probably don't even own a gun.


----------



## Rando

Actually,kurds made up around 12 milion in 1999 (not counting the ones in west turkey). 
A normal kurdish familiy in turkey will have 5-7 children,so the kurdish population will grow rapidly. An estimate in 2007 showed kurds to be 16 milion (still not counting the ones in west turkey). So i would guess there are around 18 milion kurds in north kurdistan right now,and if we include kurds in western turkish cities,i believe the number comes close to 22-23 milion. (3-4 milion kurds live in istanbul alone)
Armenians were not the first civilization.
persians do make up around,maybe even less,that 50% of irans population. There are huge other ethnic groups in Iran like Azeris,Kurds,Baluchis etc. Im sure the baluchis will want independence too,as they have also struggled for independence a long period of time. Even tough some azeris are "persinized",there is quite a large number who want to join the already independent azerbaijan (i have quite alot events to show this).  
Also,Most kurds will want independence. 
IF these nations cant get independence after an attack on iran,they will get autonomy.  

actually,kurdistan is becoming a reality. Lets say SK decleares independence. Who can stop them? Iraq:no. they dont have the military capability to do so. 
Iran:No! any attack by iran will trigger a military intervention by the west (like the iraqi attack on kuwait did in 1990).
+irans rial have dropped by 80% since 2011. They cant afford a war.
Iran will be seen as the agressor and make it hard for ANYONE (most notebly China and Russia) to do anything to help iran. 
The world will see iran as US and Israel always have wanted them to be seen,as a threat to world peace. I could go on,but i think you get the point.
Syria is in complete turmoil.
Turkey already have VERY good relations. It wont fit turkeys interest to attack SK if it decleares independece. 
Turkeys trade with kurdistan is worth 2 bilion yearly (if i remember corecctly).
Turkey is allowing kurds to bulid a pipeline bypassing Iraq,making kurds independent economically from baghdad (which is by the way the ONLY thing kurds in iraq are not independent on at the moment). The pipeline will generate 40 bilion to kurds yearly,thats around 2.5 times more than armenia gets yearly.
Kurdish president massoud berzani is invited to several party meetings,shows the warm relations between turkey and kurdistan.
Turkey is treating kurdistan as an independent country now.
i could go on here too,but i wont. I think you guys get the points 


And most importantly,kurds have many oil majors (exxon,chevron etc) operating in its terrirtory. US will defend its interests,espacially when huge amouts of oil is talking. 
Exxon is the largest oil company in the world,and its a US company for those of you who didnt know that.


----------



## Meathead

Yeah, Turkey killed or captured about 500 Kurds in August. Relations are really warm and fuzzy.

500 Kurdish rebels killed or captured in past month, says Turkish PM | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Rando

im talking about relations between SK and turkey. PKK have nothing to do with their relations.
Btw,500 is exaggerated. ive noted and read about the clashes closely in the last months,and 500 is way to high. 
according to turkey they kill 250-300 PKK fighters per month. 100-200 YEARLY is closer to reality.


----------



## Xirbo

Meathead said:


> Yeah, Turkey killed or captured about 500 Kurds in August. Relations are really warm and fuzzy.



Obviously, he meant about the relation between South Kurdistan and Turkey. Not between PKK and Turkey.

Oh, and those numbers are over exaggerated.

Edit: Rando, you were one minute faster.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
> Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troll won't shut up! Listen man, half the country wants to split, while most of the persian population are busy fighting the regime. Did we have a plan for South (Iraqi) Kurdistan? No! But it went well, and now the same with west Kurdistan. So please quit your trolling. I can imagine a little eight year old behind the screen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, you had NO PLAN in Iraq, and you got lucky. If you think a piece of Iran is going to fall off the back of a turnip truck, then keep dreaming. You probably don't even own a gun.
Click to expand...


Your a nothing but a troll, and i really should'nt wast more time with you, but just for a last time: Iran will be attacked. Kurds, Baloch, arabs, most of azeris and god knows what else will rise to demand freedom. Who can stop us?

Bye the way, your not allowed to have guns in the EU, just shows what a low number of IQ you really have


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Yeah, Turkey killed or captured about 500 Kurds in August. Relations are really warm and fuzzy.
> 
> 500 Kurdish rebels killed or captured in past month, says Turkish PM | World news | guardian.co.uk



LOL, it's all lies, PKK are owning the turkish military, not the other way around. Currently PKK are in control of most of Hakkari province, and it will only expand


----------



## purearch72

I can't wait to see Turks reactions in a couple years when they are forced to negotiate with PKK since, they basically militarily control many places in Turkey and like kurdistani4ever said they will only expand, because they wouldn't last a day if PKK didn't have the backing of its community. I'm not even a PKK supporter just stating what I hear so......PCE OUT.


----------



## Meathead

Don't let your delusions bring about another Turkish-led genocide. Turkey has a large and well-equipped military which could have easily cleaned your Kurdish clocks had it not been for the West looking over their shoulders. While they may longer touch the Armenians (Nagorno-Krabakh), they have a lot more leeway with the Kurds. At some point they may cease to care and act accordingly. Personally, I couldn't care less, but that's your call and ultimately your collective ass.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Don't let your delusions bring about another Turkish-led genocide. Turkey has a large and well-equipped military which could have easily cleaned your Kurdish clocks had it not been for the West looking over their shoulders. While they may longer touch the Armenians (Nagorno-Krabakh), they have a lot more leeway with the Kurds. At some point they may cease to care and act accordingly. Personally, I couldn't care less, but that's your call and ultimately your collective ass.



Our enemies are nothing. As an example: Peshmerga of east Kurdistan used to own the iranian army, we killed well over 20000 in one clash! While we only lost a few 100's. But then the cowards started targeting our civilians, cause they knew we could'nt be defeated.
So my point here is, that despite they have better equipment, we have a stronger will power. 

Long live a united greater Kurdistan, may it become a reality as soon as possible.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The troll won't shut up! Listen man, half the country wants to split, while most of the persian population are busy fighting the regime. Did we have a plan for South (Iraqi) Kurdistan? No! But it went well, and now the same with west Kurdistan. So please quit your trolling. I can imagine a little eight year old behind the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, you had NO PLAN in Iraq, and you got lucky. If you think a piece of Iran is going to fall off the back of a turnip truck, then keep dreaming. You probably don't even own a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a nothing but a troll, and i really should'nt wast more time with you, but just for a last time: Iran will be attacked. Kurds, Baloch, arabs, most of azeris and god knows what else will rise to demand freedom. Who can stop us?
> 
> Bye the way, your not allowed to have guns in the EU, just shows what a low number of IQ you really have
Click to expand...


So you're going to fight for freedom against Iran with no weapons? 
Where should we send your body?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, you had NO PLAN in Iraq, and you got lucky. If you think a piece of Iran is going to fall off the back of a turnip truck, then keep dreaming. You probably don't even own a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a nothing but a troll, and i really should'nt wast more time with you, but just for a last time: Iran will be attacked. Kurds, Baloch, arabs, most of azeris and god knows what else will rise to demand freedom. Who can stop us?
> 
> Bye the way, your not allowed to have guns in the EU, just shows what a low number of IQ you really have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to fight for freedom against Iran with no weapons?
> Where should we send your body?
Click to expand...


Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians

No, there's not much i can do for my homeland right now, but some day i will move back and join the fight for freedom.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians


Your bravado is a bit over the top. For God's sake, you people don't even have a county!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians
> 
> 
> 
> Your bravado is a bit over the top. For God's sake, you people don't even have a county!
Click to expand...


It's called a joke, perhaps you should try it once. And we have a country, but it's been occupied for almost a decade now. Go have a look at our beautiful (sadly occupied) homeland: Kurdistan - Google Maps


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians
> 
> 
> 
> Your bravado is a bit over the top. For God's sake, you people don't even have a county!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called a joke, perhaps you should try it once. And we have a country, but it's been occupied for almost a decade now. Go have a look at our beautiful (sadly occupied) homeland: Kurdistan - Google Maps
Click to expand...

Sorry, you are a nation but your countries are Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Syria. Posting a imaginary map of the imaginary territory of an imaginary country doesn't cut it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bravado is a bit over the top. For God's sake, you people don't even have a county!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a joke, perhaps you should try it once. And we have a country, but it's been occupied for almost a decade now. Go have a look at our beautiful (sadly occupied) homeland: Kurdistan - Google Maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you are a nation but your countries are Turkey, Iraq, Iran and Syria. Posting a imaginary map of the imaginary territory of an imaginary country doesn't cut it.
Click to expand...


Imaginary? Google made that map you racist....

Our country is Kurdistan, Kurdistan is our pride, Kurdistani is our identity, Kurdistan is our only reason to fight and Kurdistani lands belongs to kurds. You get it through your thick meathead?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your a nothing but a troll, and i really should'nt wast more time with you, but just for a last time: Iran will be attacked. Kurds, Baloch, arabs, most of azeris and god knows what else will rise to demand freedom. Who can stop us?
> 
> Bye the way, your not allowed to have guns in the EU, just shows what a low number of IQ you really have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to fight for freedom against Iran with no weapons?
> Where should we send your body?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians
> 
> No, there's not much i can do for my homeland right now, but *some day i will move back* and join the fight for freedom.
Click to expand...


Holy crap, not another faker! 

Kurdistan is so fucking great that you don't even live there!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to fight for freedom against Iran with no weapons?
> Where should we send your body?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians
> 
> No, there's not much i can do for my homeland right now, but *some day i will move back* and join the fight for freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not another faker!
> 
> Kurdistan is so fucking great that you don't even live there!
Click to expand...


Did i ever claim i live there? I was born in Europe because of the opression of our people, in the hands of the world class terrorist Saddam Hussein. And for your information, theres many more turks here than kurds, so according to your logic, Turkey is a sh*thole Kurds have suffered more than most other nations, and to this day our homeland is still being occupied by non democratic countries. You wanna know why there will never be world peace? Because of people like you!


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they say one kurd corresponds to a thousand iranians
> 
> No, there's not much i can do for my homeland right now, but *some day i will move back* and join the fight for freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not another faker!
> 
> Kurdistan is so fucking great that you don't even live there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did i ever claim i live there? I was born in Europe because of the opression of our people, in the hands of the world class terrorist Saddam Hussein. And for your information, theres many more turks here than kurds, so according to your logic, Turkey is a sh*thole Kurds have suffered more than most other nations, and to this day our homeland is still being occupied by non democratic countries. You wanna know why there will never be world peace? Because of people like you!
Click to expand...


As far as I can tell, Turkey IS a shithole. 
You're all talk, no action. If you think that the kurds are close to statehood, why aren't you there helping them? Too cozy where you are, hiding behind a keyboard in a country that's not at war? Don't worry, we get it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, not another faker!
> 
> Kurdistan is so fucking great that you don't even live there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i ever claim i live there? I was born in Europe because of the opression of our people, in the hands of the world class terrorist Saddam Hussein. And for your information, theres many more turks here than kurds, so according to your logic, Turkey is a sh*thole Kurds have suffered more than most other nations, and to this day our homeland is still being occupied by non democratic countries. You wanna know why there will never be world peace? Because of people like you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Turkey IS a shithole.
> You're all talk, no action. If you think that the kurds are close to statehood, why aren't you there helping them? Too cozy where you are, hiding behind a keyboard in a country that's not at war? Don't worry, we get it.
Click to expand...


The only thing holding me back is my education


----------



## High_Gravity

Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.



It's like a freaking curse. People feel kurds won't do any good for them, and therefore see no reason to support a free Kurdistan. it's been like this since our land was devided a century ago.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did i ever claim i live there? I was born in Europe because of the opression of our people, in the hands of the world class terrorist Saddam Hussein. And for your information, theres many more turks here than kurds, so according to your logic, Turkey is a sh*thole Kurds have suffered more than most other nations, and to this day our homeland is still being occupied by non democratic countries. You wanna know why there will never be world peace? Because of people like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Turkey IS a shithole.
> You're all talk, no action. If you think that the kurds are close to statehood, why aren't you there helping them? Too cozy where you are, hiding behind a keyboard in a country that's not at war? Don't worry, we get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing holding me back is my education
Click to expand...


So like other kurds, when you graduate grade 5 you'll hang out with the goats and pretend to fight Iran?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.



Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...? 
It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, Turkey IS a shithole.
> You're all talk, no action. If you think that the kurds are close to statehood, why aren't you there helping them? Too cozy where you are, hiding behind a keyboard in a country that's not at war? Don't worry, we get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing holding me back is my education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So like other kurds, when you graduate grade 5 you'll hang out with the goats and pretend to fight Iran?
Click to expand...


Trolls ain't worth sh*t, and neither are racists, but your both!


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...?
> It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.
Click to expand...


The Kurds want to separate because they are treated as third class citizens in Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria, they are the only people in that whole region with any kind of sense and go figure they don't have their own country. You can't sit here with a straight face and say the Pals deserve their own country but the Kurds don't, thats too fucking hyprocritical.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kurdistani4ever said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a freaking curse. People feel kurds won't do any good for them, and therefore see no reason to support a free Kurdistan. it's been like this since our land was devided a century ago.
Click to expand...


The Kurds are the only people in the region with any kind of sense, they deserve their own country definently. Hopefully that happens sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...?
> It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.
Click to expand...


Afro americans don't wanna seperate, all americans want unity, but this is not the case for kurds. The kurdish presence in the middle east goes 12000 years back in time, before turks, arabs or persians arrived on our lands, so if we want independence, we will gain independence. Please do me a favour and f*ck off!


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...?
> It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds want to separate because they are treated as third class citizens in Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria, they are the only people in that whole region with any kind of sense and go figure they don't have their own country. You can't sit here with a straight face and say the Pals deserve their own country but the Kurds don't, thats too fucking hyprocritical.
Click to expand...

I never said that. If you go back and look at my posts, I said that Iraq, they can have a piece of, Syria they can have it all for all I care, but that they should forget about Iran and Turkey. Iran will cut them into little pieces and Turkey is a Nato ally. Anyways, like I say, they should concentrate, at least for now, on shit they can accomplish, get everyone's support, maybe even Turkey's and Iran, get their country accepted at the UN, and then take it from there. 
This douchesack is foaming at the mouth over Turkey, and his family's from northern Iraq anyways. Hopefully, the rest of the kurds are brighter than he is.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a freaking curse. People feel kurds won't do any good for them, and therefore see no reason to support a free Kurdistan. it's been like this since our land was devided a century ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kurds are the only people in the region with any kind of sense, they deserve their own country definently. Hopefully that happens sooner rather than later.
Click to expand...


We gotta see, when our enemies will accept that it's kurdish land.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...?
> It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds want to separate because they are treated as third class citizens in Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria, they are the only people in that whole region with any kind of sense and go figure they don't have their own country. You can't sit here with a straight face and say the Pals deserve their own country but the Kurds don't, thats too fucking hyprocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. If you go back and look at my posts, I said that Iraq, they can have a piece of, Syria they can have it all for all I care, but that they should forget about Iran and Turkey. Iran will cut them into little pieces and Turkey is a Nato ally. Anyways, like I say, they should concentrate, at least for now, on shit they can accomplish, get everyone's support, maybe even Turkey's and Iran, get their country accepted at the UN, and then take it from there.
> This douchesack is foaming at the mouth over Turkey, and his family's from northern Iraq anyways. Hopefully, the rest of the kurds are brighter than he is.
Click to expand...


The land we claim is our ancestral land, and it's the only land we're gonna take back, deal with it troll! And my family is from south Kurdistan you f*cking worthless c*nt


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...?
> It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds want to separate because they are treated as third class citizens in Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria, they are the only people in that whole region with any kind of sense and go figure they don't have their own country. You can't sit here with a straight face and say the Pals deserve their own country but the Kurds don't, thats too fucking hyprocritical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said that. If you go back and look at my posts, I said that Iraq, they can have a piece of, Syria they can have it all for all I care, but that they should forget about Iran and Turkey. Iran will cut them into little pieces and Turkey is a Nato ally. Anyways, like I say, they should concentrate, at least for now, on shit they can accomplish, get everyone's support, maybe even Turkey's and Iran, get their country accepted at the UN, and then take it from there.
> This douchesack is foaming at the mouth over Turkey, and his family's from northern Iraq anyways. Hopefully, the rest of the kurds are brighter than he is.
Click to expand...


Iraq and Syria is more realistic for now, fuck Assad even pulled his goons out of the Kurdish areas and let them have it. As far as Turkey and Iran goes I don't know, maybe after Iran gets fucked up in a war with Israel or something maybe the Kurds can take a piece of it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kurds want to separate because they are treated as third class citizens in Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria, they are the only people in that whole region with any kind of sense and go figure they don't have their own country. You can't sit here with a straight face and say the Pals deserve their own country but the Kurds don't, thats too fucking hyprocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that. If you go back and look at my posts, I said that Iraq, they can have a piece of, Syria they can have it all for all I care, but that they should forget about Iran and Turkey. Iran will cut them into little pieces and Turkey is a Nato ally. Anyways, like I say, they should concentrate, at least for now, on shit they can accomplish, get everyone's support, maybe even Turkey's and Iran, get their country accepted at the UN, and then take it from there.
> This douchesack is foaming at the mouth over Turkey, and his family's from northern Iraq anyways. Hopefully, the rest of the kurds are brighter than he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq and Syria is more realistic for now, fuck Assad even pulled his goons out of the Kurdish areas and let them have it. As far as Turkey and Iran goes I don't know, maybe after Iran gets fucked up in a war with Israel or something maybe the Kurds can take a piece of it.
Click to expand...


The turkish occupied part will be regained when we hit majority in population


----------



## MedianKurd

Irma let me tell you the Kurds are able to protect their own people don't worry about the iranian regime the Kurds always fought alone.

Here let me show u what the kurds did to the iranian army in 1980 when they tried taking our cities.

/v/9VCja507H8w&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1

here another one for you 

/v/gigx7PMyt0Q&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1


Maybe you should look up why the iran-iraq war started.
Saddam gave land to the Shah so he would stop supporting the southern kurds during the 60's revolution when 20.000 peshmergas defeated 100.000 iraqi soldiers while we only had AK-47's from WO II while the other regimes had the latest technology of new weapons.


----------



## Marhaba

I think, the Kurds, like the Jews, Copts and the Maronites are minorities victims of the larger majority rulers in the ME. The following Apartheid regimes: Syria, Iraq , Iran and Turkey are of the most brual oppressive regimes, especially when to comes to Kurds.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Marhaba said:


> I think, the Kurds, like the Jews, Copts and the Maronites are minorities victims of the larger majority rulers in the ME. The following Apartheid regimes: Syria, Iraq , Iran and Turkey are of the most brual oppressive regimes, especially when to comes to Kurds.



Yes, and only because we demand what belongs to us. When Kurdistan gains independence, it will become a major power in the middle east, that's why our enemies are so scared of the idea.


----------



## sealadaigh

an autonomous and indepentent kurdistan is still supported by irish republicans in the british parliament and irish dail.

"Britain divided traditional Kurdistan among neighbouring countries, which included Iraq, Turkey, Iran, Armenia and Syria. The Kurds have suffered harsh treatment in most of these countries as they have tried to establish levels of independence."

"There are five million Kurds living in Northern Iraq and eight million living in South Eastern Turkey. 

By not supporting Sinn Féin's motion, the other opposition parties have shown that it is not only the government that needs to be challenged for failure to recognise the Kurdish people's legitimate aspiration."

AN PHOBLACHT/REPUBLICAN NEWS


----------



## sealadaigh

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Marhaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, the Kurds, like the Jews, Copts and the Maronites are minorities victims of the larger majority rulers in the ME. The following Apartheid regimes: Syria, Iraq , Iran and Turkey are of the most brual oppressive regimes, especially when to comes to Kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and only because we demand what belongs to us. When Kurdistan gains independence, it will become a major power in the middle east, that's why our enemies are so scared of the idea.
Click to expand...


as britain divided kurdistan, so britain divided palestine.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

reabhloideach said:


> an autonomous and indepentent kurdistan is still supported by irish republicans in the british parliament and irish dail.
> 
> "Britain divided traditional Kurdistan among neighbouring countries, which included Iraq, Turkey, Iran, Armenia and Syria. The Kurds have suffered harsh treatment in most of these countries as they have tried to establish levels of independence."
> 
> "There are five million Kurds living in Northern Iraq and eight million living in South Eastern Turkey.
> 
> By not supporting Sinn Féin's motion, the other opposition parties have shown that it is not only the government that needs to be challenged for failure to recognise the Kurdish people's legitimate aspiration."
> 
> AN PHOBLACHT/REPUBLICAN NEWS



Actually the kurdish population in south (iraqi) Kurdistan is 7 million, while the population in northern (turkish) Kurdistan is 23 million! And then we have east (iranian) Kurdistan with a population of 7-8 million, and lastly west (syrian) Kurdistan which is 3 million.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> an autonomous and indepentent kurdistan is still supported by irish republicans in the british parliament and irish dail.
> 
> "Britain divided traditional Kurdistan among neighbouring countries, which included Iraq, Turkey, Iran, Armenia and Syria. The Kurds have suffered harsh treatment in most of these countries as they have tried to establish levels of independence."
> 
> "There are five million Kurds living in Northern Iraq and eight million living in South Eastern Turkey.
> 
> By not supporting Sinn Féin's motion, the other opposition parties have shown that it is not only the government that needs to be challenged for failure to recognise the Kurdish people's legitimate aspiration."
> 
> AN PHOBLACHT/REPUBLICAN NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the kurdish population in south (iraqi) Kurdistan is 7 million, while the population in northern (turkish) Kurdistan is 23 million! And then we have east (iranian) Kurdistan with a population of 7-8 million, and lastly west (syrian) Kurdistan which is 3 million.
Click to expand...


fck off you terrorist.. you always saying that kurdish people 5254021545 million bla bla bla .... the kurdish people dont give you a shit ... what is your problem .. 

this sucker just pretend like he represents all Kurdish people ... 

just say me you fcking racist..  how many kurdish people support PKK terrorists ?

Turkey support Kurdish people and will .. but PKK is gonna suck sth. everyone should know the difference of PKK and Kurdish people ..


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Kurdistan is a stupid name for a country.



and turkey isnt? lol who names a country after an animal, stooge


----------



## kirkuki

Meathead said:


> I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.
> 
> It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.



you wont be viewing shit dumb ass, turks will kick your ass now and when northern kurdistan is free then pkk will kick your ass you have 0 chance of occupying any kurdish land in the north, as for a country are you that dumb? south Kurdistan is already a country just no flag in UN they have : flag, army president PM, parliament their own borders even with iraq their own language , TV, own oil deals signed with 4 supermajors, own everything and once the pipelines currently under construction finish which they carry oil from south Kurdistan to EU then  , big deal,KRG will go to UN ask for a seat Kosovo also a country with no flag in UN due to russians veto .

lesson no1 for your sad day.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even have a plan to take a piece of Iran? What is it? Wait until Israel attacks Iran and then sneak in and take your piece while no one is looking? Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, half the countrys population want's to split, we kurds are not alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
> Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!
Click to expand...


listen punk bitch, sometimes you dont need a plan to un-occupy your land, like syrian kurdistan which is currently under total autonomy .

if iran is attacked which is inevitable, there kurdish militants on the border like PJAK and KDPI ready to take over the kurdish region and they will just like you saw in syrian Kurdistan, punk ass bitch ..


----------



## kirkuki

Meathead said:


> The article did say Kurdish nationalist inflate the numbers. Not surprising. There are about 14 to 15 million Kurds in Turkey. Inflating the numbers isn't going to change that.
> 
> It would be much more prudent to give up the independence movement. You're just going to get yourselves killed.



stop crying you will get nothing from north kurdistan if you want to steal land you can always declare a war for it, good luck trying to defeat the pkk though.


----------



## Meathead

kirkuki said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.
> 
> It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wont be viewing shit dumb ass, turks will kick your ass now and when northern kurdistan is free then pkk will kick your ass you have 0 chance of occupying any kurdish land in the north, as for a country are you that dumb? south Kurdistan is already a country just no flag in UN they have : flag, army president PM, parliament their own borders even with iraq their own language , TV, own oil deals signed with 4 supermajors, own everything and once the pipelines currently under construction finish which they carry oil from south Kurdistan to EU then  , big deal,KRG will go to UN ask for a seat Kosovo also a country with no flag in UN due to russians veto .
> 
> lesson no1 for your sad day.
Click to expand...

As a Muslim, you're not supposed to be drinking. As a human being you are drunk and also delusional. Your claim of a Kurdish state, the Kurdish population and  their power are fantasies inspired by propaganda and fervent nationalism. Kurds are, and will remain, a weak and scattered people with no country of their own.There is are very few prospects for an independent Kurdish state in your lifetime. It simply ain't going to happen. Petulance, whining, fabrication and name-calling are not going to change that. 

Get over it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> an autonomous and indepentent kurdistan is still supported by irish republicans in the british parliament and irish dail.
> 
> "Britain divided traditional Kurdistan among neighbouring countries, which included Iraq, Turkey, Iran, Armenia and Syria. The Kurds have suffered harsh treatment in most of these countries as they have tried to establish levels of independence."
> 
> "There are five million Kurds living in Northern Iraq and eight million living in South Eastern Turkey.
> 
> By not supporting Sinn Féin's motion, the other opposition parties have shown that it is not only the government that needs to be challenged for failure to recognise the Kurdish people's legitimate aspiration."
> 
> AN PHOBLACHT/REPUBLICAN NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the kurdish population in south (iraqi) Kurdistan is 7 million, while the population in northern (turkish) Kurdistan is 23 million! And then we have east (iranian) Kurdistan with a population of 7-8 million, and lastly west (syrian) Kurdistan which is 3 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fck off you terrorist.. you always saying that kurdish people 5254021545 million bla bla bla .... the kurdish people dont give you a shit ... what is your problem ..
> 
> this sucker just pretend like he represents all Kurdish people ...
> 
> just say me you fcking racist..  how many kurdish people support PKK terrorists ?
> 
> Turkey support Kurdish people and will .. but PKK is gonna suck sth. everyone should know the difference of PKK and Kurdish people ..
Click to expand...


A turkish company called Turkstat revealed the true numbers of the kurdish population, so how is it fake Kurds don't wanna be a part of your non democratic state. Over the last century a half million civillian kurds have been killed in the hands of your terror soldiers, so don't come with all this unity sh*t. You may know a few traitor kurds, but the other 99,9999999% of us wants independence, and we're gonna gain independence!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go to Yeravan which is the capital of the Armenian state. You don't have a state and never will.
> 
> It's a pipe dream shorty. The only thing you'll wind up doing is getting yourselves killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you wont be viewing shit dumb ass, turks will kick your ass now and when northern kurdistan is free then pkk will kick your ass you have 0 chance of occupying any kurdish land in the north, as for a country are you that dumb? south Kurdistan is already a country just no flag in UN they have : flag, army president PM, parliament their own borders even with iraq their own language , TV, own oil deals signed with 4 supermajors, own everything and once the pipelines currently under construction finish which they carry oil from south Kurdistan to EU then  , big deal,KRG will go to UN ask for a seat Kosovo also a country with no flag in UN due to russians veto .
> 
> lesson no1 for your sad day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a Muslim, you're not supposed to be drinking. As a human being you are drunk and also delusional. Your claim of a Kurdish state, the Kurdish population and  their power are fantasies inspired by propaganda and fervent nationalism. Kurds are, and will remain, a weak and scattered people with no country of their own.There is are very few prospects for an independent Kurdish state in your lifetime. It simply ain't going to happen. Petulance, whining, fabrication and name-calling are not going to change that.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...


You should get over the fact that, your an armenian, turks removed you a** from Anatolia, because you we're too weak! We're gonna gain our country. 20 years ago, no one could have imagined that kurds would gain two autonomous regions, and now one of them can declare independence when we feel like it. Besides we don't need a powerless armenian to decide our destiny, what can you do? Your stuck in a landlocked powerless state, you are a minor problem


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article did say Kurdish nationalist inflate the numbers. Not surprising. There are about 14 to 15 million Kurds in Turkey. Inflating the numbers isn't going to change that.
> 
> It would be much more prudent to give up the independence movement. You're just going to get yourselves killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop crying you will get nothing from north kurdistan if you want to steal land you can always declare a war for it, good luck trying to defeat the pkk though.
Click to expand...


They are nothing but dreamers. They wish for half of Anatolia, even though they don't form majority anywhere.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> you wont be viewing shit dumb ass, turks will kick your ass now and when northern kurdistan is free then pkk will kick your ass you have 0 chance of occupying any kurdish land in the north, as for a country are you that dumb? south Kurdistan is already a country just no flag in UN they have : flag, army president PM, parliament their own borders even with iraq their own language , TV, own oil deals signed with 4 supermajors, own everything and once the pipelines currently under construction finish which they carry oil from south Kurdistan to EU then  , big deal,KRG will go to UN ask for a seat Kosovo also a country with no flag in UN due to russians veto .
> 
> lesson no1 for your sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> As a Muslim, you're not supposed to be drinking. As a human being you are drunk and also delusional. Your claim of a Kurdish state, the Kurdish population and  their power are fantasies inspired by propaganda and fervent nationalism. Kurds are, and will remain, a weak and scattered people with no country of their own.There is are very few prospects for an independent Kurdish state in your lifetime. It simply ain't going to happen. Petulance, whining, fabrication and name-calling are not going to change that.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should get over the fact that, your an armenian, turks removed you a** from Anatolia, because you we're too weak! We're gonna gain our country. 20 years ago, no one could have imagined that kurds would gain two autonomous regions, and now one of them can declare independence when we feel like it. Besides we don't need a powerless armenian to decide our destiny, what can you do? Your stuck in a landlocked powerless state, you are a minor problem
Click to expand...

I am not stuck anywhere sparky. I am a dual US and Greek citizen who lives in the Czech Republic. Being a dual citizen, I am free to travel almost anywhere in the world visa-free. You went from claiming to have a country to gaining two autonomous regions in the last few hours and posts. You're a pretty confused teenybopper who is out to get himself killed at the business end of a Turkish bullet for nothing. Good luck!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Muslim, you're not supposed to be drinking. As a human being you are drunk and also delusional. Your claim of a Kurdish state, the Kurdish population and  their power are fantasies inspired by propaganda and fervent nationalism. Kurds are, and will remain, a weak and scattered people with no country of their own.There is are very few prospects for an independent Kurdish state in your lifetime. It simply ain't going to happen. Petulance, whining, fabrication and name-calling are not going to change that.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get over the fact that, your an armenian, turks removed you a** from Anatolia, because you we're too weak! We're gonna gain our country. 20 years ago, no one could have imagined that kurds would gain two autonomous regions, and now one of them can declare independence when we feel like it. Besides we don't need a powerless armenian to decide our destiny, what can you do? Your stuck in a landlocked powerless state, you are a minor problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not stuck anywhere sparky. I am a dual US and Greek citizen who lives in the Czech Republic. Being a dual citizen, I am free to travel almost anywhere in the world visa-free. You went from claiming to have a country to gaining two autonomous regions in the last few hours and posts. You're a pretty confused teenybopper who is out to get himself killed at the business end of a Turkish bullet for nothing. Good luck!
Click to expand...


I still say we have a country, but it's occupied, it's what i've been saying right from the start, try to follow me here. And now your saying that your a US and Greek citizen, are'nt you proud of being armenian? It should'nt surprise me. Your people are nothing but keyboard warriors, you claim most of our lands, but you won't bother to fight for them.


----------



## Meathead

You are decidedly short on comprehension skills. Armenia is an actual state which fought and managed to take land occupied by a larger Azerbaijan named Nagorno-Karabakh. In addition to that, Armenia has a substantial and very successful diaspora in Europe and North America. I am Armenian-Greek on my mother's side and so in part, part of that diaspora. Except for a handful of privileged Armenians living mostly in Constantinople, none live under the Turkish foot.

How are you guys doing?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

To all haters: This is the future of, Anatolia, Mesopotamia and Zagros mountains, the mighty Kurdistan, it shall be liberated someday! 
To meathead: This were'nt made by kurds either, so just shut up.
http://www.eurominority.eu/images/posters/poster-kurdistan-big.jpg


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> You are decidedly short on comprehension skills. Armenia is an actual state which fought and managed to take land occupied by a larger Azerbaijan named Nagorno-Karabakh. In addition to that, Armenia has a substantial and very successful diaspora in Europe and North America. I am Armenian-Greek on my mother's side and so in part, part of that diaspora. Except for a handful of privileged Armenians living mostly in Constantinople, none live under the Turkish foot.
> 
> How are you guys doing?



Oh not the big deal, we're still living on our ancestral lands, PKk are still owning turkish terrorists, no matter what turks did, they could not make us leave our beautiful Kurdistan and Our population is growing much faster than the turkish. Now how is it going for armenians in Anatolia?


----------



## kirkuki

purearch72 said:


> I can't wait to see Turks reactions in a couple years when they are forced to negotiate with PKK since, they basically militarily control many places in Turkey and like kurdistani4ever said they will only expand, because they wouldn't last a day if PKK didn't have the backing of its community. I'm not even a PKK supporter just stating what I hear so......PCE OUT.



dont forget Syrian kurdistan which is also controlled by PYD-PKK.


----------



## kirkuki

Meathead said:


> Don't let your delusions bring about another Turkish-led genocide. Turkey has a large and well-equipped military which could have easily cleaned your Kurdish clocks had it not been for the West looking over their shoulders. While they may longer touch the Armenians (Nagorno-Krabakh), they have a lot more leeway with the Kurds. At some point they may cease to care and act accordingly. Personally, I couldn't care less, but that's your call and ultimately your collective ass.



lol keep wishing mate, it aint gonna happen take it from me troll.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> So you're going to fight for freedom against Iran with no weapons?
> Where should we send your body?



according to you but this website says otherwise, loser 

Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Peshmerga


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the people that are giving the Kurds shit quiet when it comes to the Palestinians? if this thread were Pals talking shit about their own country and Israel you guys would be quiet and probably even support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the situation with the Pals is completely different? Were the kurds rounded up into tiny camps with checkpoint every 20 feet? Are kurds considered Turkish citizens and can vote...?
> It's more like supporting black people to separate from part of the US into their own country just because they're different. Sorry, that's not how civilized countries do things. Please try again.
Click to expand...


no you loser, lol, kurds are living on their ancestral lands , kurds and africam americans do not compare in anyway, shit comparison you fail once more...


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, half the countrys population want's to split, we kurds are not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
> Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen punk bitch, sometimes you dont need a plan to un-occupy your land, like syrian kurdistan which is currently under total autonomy .
> 
> if iran is attacked which is inevitable, there kurdish militants on the border like PJAK and KDPI ready to take over the kurdish region and they will just like you saw in syrian Kurdistan, punk ass bitch ..
Click to expand...

Says the guy who's too chicken to live in the area so he lives in a nice comfortable western country.
One question: are all kurds as big fakers as you are?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be laughing at yourself for thinking that you'll EVER get anything from Iran. You have more chance of planting a cheese kurd flag on the fucking moon!
> Plus, it's obvious by your response that you folks have NO FUCKING PLAN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen punk bitch, sometimes you dont need a plan to un-occupy your land, like syrian kurdistan which is currently under total autonomy .
> 
> if iran is attacked which is inevitable, there kurdish militants on the border like PJAK and KDPI ready to take over the kurdish region and they will just like you saw in syrian Kurdistan, punk ass bitch ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who's too chicken to live in the area so he lives in a nice comfortable western country.
> One question: are all kurds as big fakers as you are?
Click to expand...


Trolls should'nt have rights to the freedom of speech!


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> listen punk bitch, sometimes you dont need a plan to un-occupy your land, like syrian kurdistan which is currently under total autonomy .
> 
> if iran is attacked which is inevitable, there kurdish militants on the border like PJAK and KDPI ready to take over the kurdish region and they will just like you saw in syrian Kurdistan, punk ass bitch ..
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who's too chicken to live in the area so he lives in a nice comfortable western country.
> One question: are all kurds as big fakers as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolls should'nt have rights to the freedom of speech!
Click to expand...


Neither should fakers.


----------



## Meathead

He not a faker! The Kurds are going to get on their magic carpets, neutralize the air forces of Turkey, Iran, Syria and Iraq. After having established air supremacy in this fashion, then they will grab their Horses, AK-47s and slingshots and mow down the standing armies of the same countries.

It is apparently inevitable! Inshallah!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> He not a faker! The Kurds are going to get on their magic carpets, neutralize the air forces of Turkey, Iran, Syria and Iraq. After having established air supremacy in this fashion, then they will grab their Horses, AK-47s and slingshots and mow down the standing armies of the same countries.
> 
> It is apparently inevitable! Inshallah!



You forgot to mention the strong minds of 40 million people Also the iraqi air force is sh*t, and bye the time they get some decent fighters we are already independent


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who's too chicken to live in the area so he lives in a nice comfortable western country.
> One question: are all kurds as big fakers as you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls should'nt have rights to the freedom of speech!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither should fakers.
Click to expand...


Your reputation shows me, that you should'nt be taken seriously


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls should'nt have rights to the freedom of speech!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither should fakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reputation shows me, that you should'nt be taken seriously
Click to expand...


Mostly from zionists who don't like what I say either, the truth is often inconvenient or ugly or not pc to say. So I don't care about getting rep from people. Obviously, it's important to YOU though to say nice things so that you got your rep all the way up to 7! Keep sucking up and avoiding the truth, you'll get it higher.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither should fakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reputation shows me, that you should'nt be taken seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly from zionists who don't like what I say either, the truth is often inconvenient or ugly or not pc to say. So I don't care about getting rep from people. Obviously, it's important to YOU though to say nice things so that you got your rep all the way up to 7! Keep sucking up and avoiding the truth, you'll get it higher.
Click to expand...


Zionists are the reason you have 3 red stars?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither should fakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reputation shows me, that you should'nt be taken seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly from zionists who don't like what I say either, the truth is often inconvenient or ugly or not pc to say. So I don't care about getting rep from people. Obviously, it's important to YOU though to say nice things so that you got your rep all the way up to 7! Keep sucking up and avoiding the truth, you'll get it higher.
Click to expand...


Look! Kurdistan is here, and will always be here, even when it's occupied, end of story


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


>



Beautiful


----------



## High_Gravity

Free kurdistan now!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> Free kurdistan now!



Kurdistan is underway, the enemies can delay the process, but they can't crush it!


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful
Click to expand...


Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reputation shows me, that you should'nt be taken seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly from zionists who don't like what I say either, the truth is often inconvenient or ugly or not pc to say. So I don't care about getting rep from people. Obviously, it's important to YOU though to say nice things so that you got your rep all the way up to 7! Keep sucking up and avoiding the truth, you'll get it higher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zionists are the reason you have 3 red stars?
Click to expand...


Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly from zionists who don't like what I say either, the truth is often inconvenient or ugly or not pc to say. So I don't care about getting rep from people. Obviously, it's important to YOU though to say nice things so that you got your rep all the way up to 7! Keep sucking up and avoiding the truth, you'll get it higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zionists are the reason you have 3 red stars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic, isn't it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?
Click to expand...


Very mature troll.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?



just to make your day miserable


----------



## High_Gravity

I like seeing all the Kurds on the board, welcome!


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to make your day miserable
Click to expand...


Looks likes some beaner country's flag. 

So is that an anal sphincter in the middle of the flag? Nice and dilated?


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to make your day miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks likes some beaner country's flag.
> 
> So is that an anal sphincter in the middle of the flag? Nice and dilated?
Click to expand...


Ima you have a mouth like a Sailor on shore leave.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to make your day miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks likes some beaner country's flag.
> 
> So is that an anal sphincter in the middle of the flag? Nice and dilated?
Click to expand...


Ima, you are a fucking disqusting crap f*ck. You just keep sh*tting your pants along with your turkish friends, all while we will liberate our ancestral land, the land that has legitimately belonged to us for 12 millennium years.


----------



## kirkuki

ima is a tramp so expect all kind of shit come out of her mouth.


----------



## kirkuki

occupiers of kurdistan


----------



## kirkuki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPyVjV3xzMY&list=FLVKCNDBYXwxze28FqpwdR9Q&index=90&feature=plpp_video]Travel to Turkey: What you should know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

for all kurdish haters , turks , armenians ima and her kind, iraqi and persians

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kURZ723i25o&list=FLVKCNDBYXwxze28FqpwdR9Q&index=98&feature=plpp_video]Turkey-Iran bombed Kurdish villages/killing civilians in South - North Kurdistan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

kurdistan leaader of iran


----------



## kirkuki

ima, you loser, the kurdish flag loos 100 times better than the blood thirsty red turkish flag, which you love licking their hairy asses.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> occupiers of kurdistan



I like how they put Maliki as the little one, since he's also the most useless


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> for all kurdish haters , turks , armenians ima and her kind, iraqi and persians
> 
> Turkey-Iran bombed Kurdish villages/killing civilians in South - North Kurdistan - YouTube



Our enemies will be glad to see this, they are bloodthirsty sub-humans!


----------



## FckingAmazing

&#304;nterwiev with PKK , News from PKK's youtube channel  , ooh my God , actually these terrorists were  really nice people .. they kill for to save the WORLD , We were wrong about them , i'm so sorry.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> &#304;nterwiev with PKK , News from PKK's youtube channel  , ooh my God , actually these terrorists were  really nice people .. they kill for to save the WORLD , We were wrong about them , i'm so sorry.



They kill to protect kurdish civilians and the kurdish right for freedom.


----------



## kirkuki

FckingAmazing said:


> &#304;nterwiev with PKK , News from PKK's youtube channel  , ooh my God , actually these terrorists were  really nice people .. they kill for to save the WORLD , We were wrong about them , i'm so sorry.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re_fkypcEUY]Fascist Turkish army kills 35 Kurdish civilians - YouTube[/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9SljGYzIk]Turkish Fighter Jets killed 7 innocent civilian members of a family in Iraqi Kurdistan Region - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima, you loser, the kurdish flag loos 100 times better than the blood thirsty red turkish flag, which you love licking their hairy asses.



I didn't even know that they had hairy asses, but you seems to. Why is that?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to make your day miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks likes some beaner country's flag.
> 
> So is that an anal sphincter in the middle of the flag? Nice and dilated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ima, you are a fucking disqusting crap f*ck. You just keep sh*tting your pants along with your turkish friends, all while we will liberate our ancestral land, the land that has legitimately belonged to us for 12 millennium years.
Click to expand...


Cool, CNN is running out of dead Middle Eastern dark skinned people to show in prime time lying in the road with their heads blown off, kurds could fill the void. But I sure hope you put up a better fight than against Saddam. He lobbed mustard gas at you kurds and all they did was run out in the street with hot dogs to spread it on.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks likes some beaner country's flag.
> 
> So is that an anal sphincter in the middle of the flag? Nice and dilated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima, you are a fucking disqusting crap f*ck. You just keep sh*tting your pants along with your turkish friends, all while we will liberate our ancestral land, the land that has legitimately belonged to us for 12 millennium years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, CNN is running out of dead Middle Eastern dark skinned people to show in prime time lying in the road with their heads blown off, kurds could fill the void. But I sure hope you put up a better fight than against Saddam. He lobbed mustard gas at you kurds and all they did was run out in the street with hot dogs to spread it on.
Click to expand...


You are nothing but a f*cking terrorist, you worthless saddam supporter! We will liberate our land, and the more you try to avoid the truth,  the more you know you've lost. Kurdistan has always been here, but not always by the modern name. So go f*ck yourself, or even better, go get f*cked by your great turkish allies, cuz if you think they like americans, then your wrong!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ima, you loser, the kurdish flag loos 100 times better than the blood thirsty red turkish flag, which you love licking their hairy asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know that they had hairy asses, but you seems to. Why is that?
Click to expand...


Just a random guess, don't you think


----------



## Rando

ima said:


> Cool, CNN is running out of dead Middle Eastern dark skinned people to show in prime time lying in the road with their heads blown off, kurds could fill the void. But I sure hope you put up a better fight than against Saddam. He lobbed mustard gas at you kurds and all they did was run out in the street with hot dogs to spread it on.



i would like to see any other civilians fight back when they are unarmed and bombed by chemical weapons. 
seriously,WTH do you expect them to do?
and if your talking about why peshmerga didnt do anything: What could they do? by the time they entered the town 99% of the victims (civilians) were killed.  the surviving ones were sent to hospitals by peshmerga and civlians.
Even the iranians were there but couldnt do anything more than send the survivors to hospitals. 
You really shouldnt make fun of inncidents like that. That is a clear indication of racist,disrespectful and uneducated people.


----------



## High_Gravity

Guys I would't worry too much about Ima, she is trolling her ass off.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ima, you loser, the kurdish flag loos 100 times better than the blood thirsty red turkish flag, which you love licking their hairy asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know that they had hairy asses, but you seems to. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a random guess, don't you think
Click to expand...


So then how do you know whether their poo is hairy or not?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

PHP:
	






ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know that they had hairy asses, but you seems to. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a random guess, don't you think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then how do you know whether their poo is hairy or not?
Click to expand...


That's freaking disqusting!


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima, you are a fucking disqusting crap f*ck. You just keep sh*tting your pants along with your turkish friends, all while we will liberate our ancestral land, the land that has legitimately belonged to us for 12 millennium years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, CNN is running out of dead Middle Eastern dark skinned people to show in prime time lying in the road with their heads blown off, kurds could fill the void. But I sure hope you put up a better fight than against Saddam. He lobbed mustard gas at you kurds and all they did was run out in the street with hot dogs to spread it on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a f*cking terrorist, you worthless saddam supporter! We will liberate our land, and the more you try to avoid the truth,  the more you know you've lost. Kurdistan has always been here, but not always by the modern name. So go f*ck yourself, or even better, go get f*cked by your great turkish allies, cuz if you think they like americans, then your wrong!
Click to expand...


I'm not a Saddam supporter, but even Saddam didn't kill as many innocent civilians as the US army did! (HiG, that's for you, )
As for the kurds, well, you couldn't take Saddam and Saddam couldn't take Iran, and mysteriously you think that the kurds can take on Iran and win. Hopefully, not all kurds are insane.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a random guess, don't you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then how do you know whether their poo is hairy or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's freaking disqusting!
Click to expand...


In other words, you know nothing about Turcs.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, CNN is running out of dead Middle Eastern dark skinned people to show in prime time lying in the road with their heads blown off, kurds could fill the void. But I sure hope you put up a better fight than against Saddam. He lobbed mustard gas at you kurds and all they did was run out in the street with hot dogs to spread it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a f*cking terrorist, you worthless saddam supporter! We will liberate our land, and the more you try to avoid the truth,  the more you know you've lost. Kurdistan has always been here, but not always by the modern name. So go f*ck yourself, or even better, go get f*cked by your great turkish allies, cuz if you think they like americans, then your wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Saddam supporter, *but even Saddam didn't kill as many innocent civilians as the US army did! (HiG, that's for you, )*As for the kurds, well, you couldn't take Saddam and Saddam couldn't take Iran, and mysteriously you think that the kurds can take on Iran and win. Hopefully, not all kurds are insane.
Click to expand...


Thats rubbish, a bulk of that violence is Iraqi on Iraqi, even now with the US Army long gone they are still killing each other.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, CNN is running out of dead Middle Eastern dark skinned people to show in prime time lying in the road with their heads blown off, kurds could fill the void. But I sure hope you put up a better fight than against Saddam. He lobbed mustard gas at you kurds and all they did was run out in the street with hot dogs to spread it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a f*cking terrorist, you worthless saddam supporter! We will liberate our land, and the more you try to avoid the truth,  the more you know you've lost. Kurdistan has always been here, but not always by the modern name. So go f*ck yourself, or even better, go get f*cked by your great turkish allies, cuz if you think they like americans, then your wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Saddam supporter, but even Saddam didn't kill as many innocent civilians as the US army did! (HiG, that's for you, )
> As for the kurds, well, you couldn't take Saddam and Saddam couldn't take Iran, and mysteriously you think that the kurds can take on Iran and win. Hopefully, not all kurds are insane.
Click to expand...


What do you mean by civilians? If kurdish then no, the US did'nt kill kurdish civilians, but if you mean iraqi, then yes, many

Lets meet again in 10 years, and then we will see how much of Kurdistan is liberated


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing but a f*cking terrorist, you worthless saddam supporter! We will liberate our land, and the more you try to avoid the truth,  the more you know you've lost. Kurdistan has always been here, but not always by the modern name. So go f*ck yourself, or even better, go get f*cked by your great turkish allies, cuz if you think they like americans, then your wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Saddam supporter, but even Saddam didn't kill as many innocent civilians as the US army did! (HiG, that's for you, )
> As for the kurds, well, you couldn't take Saddam and Saddam couldn't take Iran, and mysteriously you think that the kurds can take on Iran and win. Hopefully, not all kurds are insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean by civilians? If kurdish then no, the US did'nt kill kurdish civilians, but if you mean iraqi, then yes, many
> 
> *Lets meet again in 10 years, and then we will see how much of Kurdistan is liberated*
Click to expand...


You still will not have set foot in the area.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Saddam supporter, but even Saddam didn't kill as many innocent civilians as the US army did! (HiG, that's for you, )
> As for the kurds, well, you couldn't take Saddam and Saddam couldn't take Iran, and mysteriously you think that the kurds can take on Iran and win. Hopefully, not all kurds are insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by civilians? If kurdish then no, the US did'nt kill kurdish civilians, but if you mean iraqi, then yes, many
> 
> *Lets meet again in 10 years, and then we will see how much of Kurdistan is liberated*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still will not have set foot in the area.
Click to expand...


Yes i have, for a total of 6 months, and it's wonderful there


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by civilians? If kurdish then no, the US did'nt kill kurdish civilians, but if you mean iraqi, then yes, many
> 
> *Lets meet again in 10 years, and then we will see how much of Kurdistan is liberated*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still will not have set foot in the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i have, for a total of 6 months, and it's wonderful there
Click to expand...


So wonderful you left.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still will not have set foot in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have, for a total of 6 months, and it's wonderful there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wonderful you left.
Click to expand...


So wonderful i wish to return after i finish off my education.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have, for a total of 6 months, and it's wonderful there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wonderful you left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wonderful i wish to return after i finish off my education.
Click to expand...


Why? They don't have anything past grade 5 in Cheesecurdistan?


----------



## purearch72

Ima simko shikak took over kurdistan of Iran and he defeated the iranian army many times, It was not until Iran got help from iraq, turkey ect that they could defeat simko shikak. Another example dr.ghassumlou he had 13,000 peshmerga and he defeated the iranian army many times look at youtube videos if you want. Iran was so desprate that they had to lie to have a meeting about peace and assasinated him. Being a kurd from Iran, I can tell you that the kurds will easily take care of the fars army as they always have in the past and now that the krg controls N.iraq there will be no one coming from behind to attack kurds, infact well get more support from the KRG. You know kurdistan is getting liberated in iraq syria and Iran and in the end they will take your precious Turkey which belongs to Kurdistan thats why you keep shitting your pants.


----------



## purearch72

By the way there is more examples of kurdish peshmerga defeating the farcs army just look it up. Oh I forgot Turks barely have an education thats why they always say their is no such thing as kurdistan. Kurds made Turkey what it is today and when kurds leave Turkey will be the laughing stock of the middle east.


----------



## ima

purearch72 said:


> Ima simko shikak took over kurdistan of Iran and he defeated the iranian army many times, It was not until Iran got help from iraq, turkey ect that they could defeat simko shikak. Another example dr.ghassumlou he had 13,000 peshmerga and he defeated the iranian army many times look at youtube videos if you want. Iran was so desprate that they had to lie to have a meeting about peace and assasinated him. Being a kurd from Iran, I can tell you that the kurds will easily take care of the fars army as they always have in the past and now that the krg controls N.iraq there will be no one coming from behind to attack kurds, infact well get more support from the KRG. You know kurdistan is getting liberated in iraq syria and Iran and in the end they will take your precious Turkey which belongs to Kurdistan thats why you keep shitting your pants.



I'm just going to enjoy the show, I could care less who wins or loses in that area, but I'm just saying that Saddam put you in your place with a few mustard sandwiches, and Iran will kick your ass, just saying. I'm just trying to be honest with you dreamers, I'm doing you a favor by waking you up to reality so you don't all get killed, well, not you guys on this thread, you're much too chicken to go there and do something about it, but real cheesecurds.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima simko shikak took over kurdistan of Iran and he defeated the iranian army many times, It was not until Iran got help from iraq, turkey ect that they could defeat simko shikak. Another example dr.ghassumlou he had 13,000 peshmerga and he defeated the iranian army many times look at youtube videos if you want. Iran was so desprate that they had to lie to have a meeting about peace and assasinated him. Being a kurd from Iran, I can tell you that the kurds will easily take care of the fars army as they always have in the past and now that the krg controls N.iraq there will be no one coming from behind to attack kurds, infact well get more support from the KRG. You know kurdistan is getting liberated in iraq syria and Iran and in the end they will take your precious Turkey which belongs to Kurdistan thats why you keep shitting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to enjoy the show, I could care less who wins or loses in that area, but I'm just saying that Saddam put you in your place with a few mustard sandwiches, and Iran will kick your ass, just saying. I'm just trying to be honest with you dreamers, I'm doing you a favor by waking you up to reality so you don't all get killed, well, not you guys on this thread, you're much too chicken to go there and do something about it, but real cheesecurds.
Click to expand...


All the Kurds have to do right now is be smart and wait, chances are Iran will get their shit fucked up in a war with Israel and maybe the US, the Peshmerga can role in their and take a piece and the Iranians will not be in a position to do jack shit.


----------



## purearch72

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima simko shikak took over kurdistan of Iran and he defeated the iranian army many times, It was not until Iran got help from iraq, turkey ect that they could defeat simko shikak. Another example dr.ghassumlou he had 13,000 peshmerga and he defeated the iranian army many times look at youtube videos if you want. Iran was so desprate that they had to lie to have a meeting about peace and assasinated him. Being a kurd from Iran, I can tell you that the kurds will easily take care of the fars army as they always have in the past and now that the krg controls N.iraq there will be no one coming from behind to attack kurds, infact well get more support from the KRG. You know kurdistan is getting liberated in iraq syria and Iran and in the end they will take your precious Turkey which belongs to Kurdistan thats why you keep shitting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to enjoy the show, I could care less who wins or loses in that area, but I'm just saying that Saddam put you in your place with a few mustard sandwiches, and Iran will kick your ass, just saying. I'm just trying to be honest with you dreamers, I'm doing you a favor by waking you up to reality so you don't all get killed, well, not you guys on this thread, you're much too chicken to go there and do something about it, but real cheesecurds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Kurds have to do right now is be smart and wait, chances are Iran will get their shit fucked up in a war with Israel and maybe the US, the Peshmerga can role in their and take a piece and the Iranians will not be in a position to do jack shit.
Click to expand...


There are secret deals going on between Israel and Kurdistan for large wepons according to many sources( I can find them if you want), and if these deals are true (worth 4.5billion) it won't be mountainous and street to street battles like old times.


----------



## ima

purearch72 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to enjoy the show, I could care less who wins or loses in that area, but I'm just saying that Saddam put you in your place with a few mustard sandwiches, and Iran will kick your ass, just saying. I'm just trying to be honest with you dreamers, I'm doing you a favor by waking you up to reality so you don't all get killed, well, not you guys on this thread, you're much too chicken to go there and do something about it, but real cheesecurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Kurds have to do right now is be smart and wait, chances are Iran will get their shit fucked up in a war with Israel and maybe the US, the Peshmerga can role in their and take a piece and the Iranians will not be in a position to do jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are secret deals going on between Israel and Kurdistan for large wepons according to many sources( I can find them if you want), and if these deals are true (worth 4.5billion) it won't be mountainous and street to street battles like old times.
Click to expand...


That's it, you need the zionists help. Did they tell you to yell holocaust and anti-semite any time someone disagrees with you?
Iranians can hold off Israel and the US. Do you think they even worry about cheesecurds?


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to make your day miserable
Click to expand...


So is that a cheese curd in the middle of your beaner flag?


----------



## High_Gravity

purearch72 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to enjoy the show, I could care less who wins or loses in that area, but I'm just saying that Saddam put you in your place with a few mustard sandwiches, and Iran will kick your ass, just saying. I'm just trying to be honest with you dreamers, I'm doing you a favor by waking you up to reality so you don't all get killed, well, not you guys on this thread, you're much too chicken to go there and do something about it, but real cheesecurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Kurds have to do right now is be smart and wait, chances are Iran will get their shit fucked up in a war with Israel and maybe the US, the Peshmerga can role in their and take a piece and the Iranians will not be in a position to do jack shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are secret deals going on between Israel and Kurdistan for large wepons according to many sources( I can find them if you want), and if these deals are true (worth 4.5billion) it won't be mountainous and street to street battles like old times.
Click to expand...


I believe it, the Israeli Special Forces have been training the Pesh Merga for years.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wonderful you left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wonderful i wish to return after i finish off my education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? They don't have anything past grade 5 in Cheesecurdistan?
Click to expand...


I have gotten used to the western education style, so i might aswell finish it here, anything else?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima simko shikak took over kurdistan of Iran and he defeated the iranian army many times, It was not until Iran got help from iraq, turkey ect that they could defeat simko shikak. Another example dr.ghassumlou he had 13,000 peshmerga and he defeated the iranian army many times look at youtube videos if you want. Iran was so desprate that they had to lie to have a meeting about peace and assasinated him. Being a kurd from Iran, I can tell you that the kurds will easily take care of the fars army as they always have in the past and now that the krg controls N.iraq there will be no one coming from behind to attack kurds, infact well get more support from the KRG. You know kurdistan is getting liberated in iraq syria and Iran and in the end they will take your precious Turkey which belongs to Kurdistan thats why you keep shitting your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to enjoy the show, I could care less who wins or loses in that area, but I'm just saying that Saddam put you in your place with a few mustard sandwiches, and Iran will kick your ass, just saying. I'm just trying to be honest with you dreamers, I'm doing you a favor by waking you up to reality so you don't all get killed, well, not you guys on this thread, you're much too chicken to go there and do something about it, but real cheesecurds.
Click to expand...


You just let us deal with the trouble, your blessing aint worth sh*t!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Kurds have to do right now is be smart and wait, chances are Iran will get their shit fucked up in a war with Israel and maybe the US, the Peshmerga can role in their and take a piece and the Iranians will not be in a position to do jack shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are secret deals going on between Israel and Kurdistan for large wepons according to many sources( I can find them if you want), and if these deals are true (worth 4.5billion) it won't be mountainous and street to street battles like old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it, you need the zionists help. Did they tell you to yell holocaust and anti-semite any time someone disagrees with you?
> Iranians can hold off Israel and the US. Do you think they even worry about cheesecurds?
Click to expand...


Iranians can hold off Israel and the US? And yet you claim that we live in a dream world Iranians are worried regarding kurds, that's why they have heavily increased their military presence in east (iranian occupied) Kurdistan. In other words: They fear yet another free part of Kurdistan. And now you've got something you can cry over tonight


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a flea or a tick in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to make your day miserable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is that a cheese curd in the middle of your beaner flag?
Click to expand...


It's much better looking than the turkish flag, so just close your disqusting mouth already.


----------



## High_Gravity

Iran isn't going to be able to handle shit, everyone in the region the Arabs, Israelis, Turks, Kurds, Baluchis etc ALL want them gone, Iran has no fucking friends besides the Syrian regime thats falling apart as we speak and Iraq, the Saudis have already given us permission to use their air space if we like, and this time there won't be any hearts and minds bullshit, no rebuilding Iran, just straight up fucking them up, and you know the Kurds will love to help with them and they will take a piece, fuck Iran.


----------



## Synthaholic

kirkuki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hamas hizbullah attack US/Israel and call jihad on them, they get rockets from mullah regime of Iran and send it into civilian areas, *PKK has never does any of that, they only fight the Turkish terrorist army who have been terrorizing Kurds in turkey since the Kurdish region was occupied by atagay aka ataturk.*
> 
> Turkish army is a terrorist army my proof? YouTube Turkish killing 35 civilians and YouTube 7 civilian Iraqi Kurds killed by Turkish raids (3 kids were killed).
> 
> Lesson no1 for you.
> 
> And well said mediankurd, I welcome my Kurdish brothers to the forum.
> 
> @ ima Kurds don't give two shits which country is invading their lands they have taken two parts back and Iran is next then your Turkish terrorist army will have to deal with not just one but three Kurdish stares, then we shall see your genicidal Turks survive Kurdish anger for the shit they been putting us thru, we will also revenge Armenian genicidal while we are at it.
> 
> You can kill us as much as you like today we are 40 million tomo it might double good luck to those who stand in our way specially Turks the ancestors of ima.
Click to expand...



Türkiye's army are not terrorists.  They are the protectors of Türkiye's sovereign border.

The PKK are, and have always been, murderous thugs who kill innocent Turkish citizens.


I LOVE this video!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpqkpu0mDzs]Abdullah Öcalanin PKK terrorist leader was caught in Kenia he was treated well. - YouTube[/ame]


It's footage of the brutal terrorist PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan on the Turkish airplane being flown back to Türkiye, right after he was abducted by Turkish Special Forces.

He's blindfolded, then when they take off the blindfold, he's a meek puppy, proclaiming his love for Türkiye and denying his murderous acts.

It always makes me feel good to watch this!  I think I'll go drink some Raki.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are countries in this world where the Turk is the main-actor in their national trauma. From the Serbs over the Hungarians to the Armenians.
> Leave the countries aside now the stateless also want to receive the pity.
> Wait your turn like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, we are over 40 million, which also makes us the worlds largest nation in the world without an independent state, so i will not let anyone tell me to wait for anything!
Click to expand...

Don't wait!  I fully support an independent Kurdistan.  Build your country.  Just don't do it with parts of Türkiye or you will be crushed.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the* Kurdish PKK*, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, *or do you consider them terrorists*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Murder children? Where do you get your info mate, PKk only targets the military, because they have a long history in opressing the kurdish nation, and to this day keeps on doing it. And if the PKK are terrorists, then what about the ancestors of the americans? Where they terrorists because they fought for the freedom of their country?
Click to expand...



Maybe other people with buy that bullshit, but not me.  

I've been to Diyarbak&#305;r and Erzurum and all through that area and have heard some of the horror stories, like PKK driving up to a man holding his little boy's hand at a street corner, and shooting the little boy in the head as an act against the father.

THAT'S the types of tactics that the PKK uses.

And I heard these stories firsthand from American Air Force personnel who live there and who were there when these things happened.  I didn't hear it from Turks who wanted to lie about the PKK.

So fuck the PKK.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just wan't our own land (south eastern Anatolia) The rest is turkish land. And regarding Nato, what can they do if Turkey is now Kurdey (joking if you did'nt get that)
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Diyarbakir, Batman, Erzerum?  Or further east?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From Payas (coastal city) all the way to the armenian border. Here is a map, the northern (turkish) part is obviously too big, but it gives a good impression on where kurds live: Kurdistan - Google Maps
Click to expand...



You have GOT to be kidding me!  You are insane if you believe that is Kurdish land, or if you think there's a snowball's chance in hell you will ever get that land.  All the way to the outside of Adana???    Hell, you may as well go all the way up to Sinop, too!  I mean, as long as you're dreaming, dream big!

And who cares where the Kurds live?  Mexicans live all through Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, but they ain't getting that land back as a part of Mexico, either!

I have a better idea:  push east, and grab your land from Iran!


----------



## kirkuki

here is some bad news for kurd haters 



> *EU Progress Report: Kurdish Issue Key Challenge for Turkeys Democracy*
> 
> Rudaw in English....The Happening: Latest News and Multimedia about Kurdistan, Iraq and the World - EU Progress Report: Kurdish Issue Key Challenge for Turkey?s Democracy


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean Diyarbakir, Batman, Erzerum?  Or further east?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Payas (coastal city) all the way to the armenian border. Here is a map, the northern (turkish) part is obviously too big, but it gives a good impression on where kurds live: Kurdistan - Google Maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me!  You are insane if you believe that is Kurdish land, or if you think there's a snowball's chance in hell you will ever get that land.  All the way to the outside of Adana???    Hell, you may as well go all the way up to Sinop, too!  I mean, as long as you're dreaming, dream big!
> 
> And who cares where the Kurds live?  Mexicans live all through Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, but they ain't getting that land back as a part of Mexico, either!
> 
> I have a better idea:  push east, and grab your land from Iran!
Click to expand...


The difference between mexicans and kurds is that we live on our ancstral land. It's been our's for 12 millenium years, and i will not let some turkish terrorist supporter tell me any different. Turks arrived only a thousand years ago, their ancestral land is Mongolia


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murder children? Where do you get your info mate, PKk only targets the military, because they have a long history in opressing the kurdish nation, and to this day keeps on doing it. And if the PKK are terrorists, then what about the ancestors of the americans? Where they terrorists because they fought for the freedom of their country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe other people with buy that bullshit, but not me.
> 
> I've been to Diyarbak&#305;r and Erzurum and all through that area and have heard some of the horror stories, like PKK driving up to a man holding his little boy's hand at a street corner, and shooting the little boy in the head as an act against the father.
> 
> THAT'S the types of tactics that the PKK uses.
> 
> And I heard these stories firsthand from American Air Force personnel who live there and who were there when these things happened.  I didn't hear it from Turks who wanted to lie about the PKK.
> 
> So fuck the PKK.
Click to expand...


You are so f*cking brainwashed by turkish lies. Where the ancestors of americans terrorists? Cuz if PKK is, then your ancestors are aswell, and that's a fact! And for your information: We will never give up on our land, not even if we get nuked, get it? Our birthrate is much higher than the turkish, so within two generation we will be majority in all of Turkey, scary thought right


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are countries in this world where the Turk is the main-actor in their national trauma. From the Serbs over the Hungarians to the Armenians.
> Leave the countries aside now the stateless also want to receive the pity.
> Wait your turn like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, we are over 40 million, which also makes us the worlds largest nation in the world without an independent state, so i will not let anyone tell me to wait for anything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't wait!  I fully support an independent Kurdistan.  Build your country.  Just don't do it with parts of Türkiye or you will be crushed.
Click to expand...


What we claim is our ancestral land, and nothing more you turk slave. We have history in this region. If you wanna talk politics regarding Anatolia, then ask turks to go back to Mongolia.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE terrorists.  Their tactics are identical to al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah.  They murder children in front of their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas hizbullah attack US/Israel and call jihad on them, they get rockets from mullah regime of Iran and send it into civilian areas, *PKK has never does any of that, they only fight the Turkish terrorist army who have been terrorizing Kurds in turkey since the Kurdish region was occupied by atagay aka ataturk.*
> 
> Turkish army is a terrorist army my proof? YouTube Turkish killing 35 civilians and YouTube 7 civilian Iraqi Kurds killed by Turkish raids (3 kids were killed).
> 
> Lesson no1 for you.
> 
> And well said mediankurd, I welcome my Kurdish brothers to the forum.
> 
> @ ima Kurds don't give two shits which country is invading their lands they have taken two parts back and Iran is next then your Turkish terrorist army will have to deal with not just one but three Kurdish stares, then we shall see your genicidal Turks survive Kurdish anger for the shit they been putting us thru, we will also revenge Armenian genicidal while we are at it.
> 
> You can kill us as much as you like today we are 40 million tomo it might double good luck to those who stand in our way specially Turks the ancestors of ima.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Türkiye's army are not terrorists.  They are the protectors of Türkiye's sovereign border.
> 
> The PKK are, and have always been, murderous thugs who kill innocent Turkish citizens.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this video!!!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpqkpu0mDzs]Abdullah Öcalanin PKK terrorist leader was caught in Kenia he was treated well. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> It's footage of the brutal terrorist PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan on the Turkish airplane being flown back to Türkiye, right after he was abducted by Turkish Special Forces.
> 
> He's blindfolded, then when they take off the blindfold, he's a meek puppy, proclaiming his love for Türkiye and denying his murderous acts.
> 
> It always makes me feel good to watch this!  I think I'll go drink some Raki.
Click to expand...


Right, while you and your kemalist friend's enjoy a youtube video, PKK is busy killing turkish terrorists everyday for the liberation of our country. And bye the way, i'm not in doubt anymore, your a turk


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wonderful i wish to return after i finish off my education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They don't have anything past grade 5 in Cheesecurdistan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have gotten used to the western education style, so i might aswell finish it here, anything else?
Click to expand...


I bet you like the western women too. No kissing a woman with a mustache for you?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They don't have anything past grade 5 in Cheesecurdistan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten used to the western education style, so i might aswell finish it here, anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you like the western women too. No kissing a woman with a mustache for you?
Click to expand...


Woman with a mustache? Where the hell do you get your info from?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Iran isn't going to be able to handle shit, everyone in the region the Arabs, Israelis, Turks, Kurds, Baluchis etc ALL want them gone, Iran has no fucking friends besides the Syrian regime thats falling apart as we speak and Iraq, the Saudis have already given us permission to use their air space if we like, and this time there won't be any hearts and minds bullshit, no rebuilding Iran, just straight up fucking them up, and you know the Kurds will love to help with them and they will take a piece, fuck Iran.



The US isn't going to attack Iran for one simple reason: doing so would make the price of oil skyrocket and our economy nosedive, and whichever President does this is instantly toast in history's and the public's eye. If Romney does it, he won't get re=elected. If Barry does it, he'll be known as a bigger presidential douchesack than Jimmy Carter. Ouch.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten used to the western education style, so i might aswell finish it here, anything else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you like the western women too. No kissing a woman with a mustache for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woman with a mustache? Where the hell do you get your info from?
Click to expand...


At this message board mostly.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you like the western women too. No kissing a woman with a mustache for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman with a mustache? Where the hell do you get your info from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this message board mostly.
Click to expand...


You've got a serious problem! Have you considered getting help?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Payas (coastal city) all the way to the armenian border. Here is a map, the northern (turkish) part is obviously too big, but it gives a good impression on where kurds live: Kurdistan - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me!  You are insane if you believe that is Kurdish land, or if you think there's a snowball's chance in hell you will ever get that land.  All the way to the outside of Adana???    Hell, you may as well go all the way up to Sinop, too!  I mean, as long as you're dreaming, dream big!
> 
> And who cares where the Kurds live?  Mexicans live all through Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, but they ain't getting that land back as a part of Mexico, either!
> 
> I have a better idea:  push east, and grab your land from Iran!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between mexicans and kurds is that we live on our ancstral land. It's been our's for 12 millenium years, and i will not let some turkish terrorist supporter tell me any different. Turks arrived only a thousand years ago, their ancestral land is Mongolia
Click to expand...

So were all the men too busy with the goats to defend their land?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to be able to handle shit, everyone in the region the Arabs, Israelis, Turks, Kurds, Baluchis etc ALL want them gone, Iran has no fucking friends besides the Syrian regime thats falling apart as we speak and Iraq, the Saudis have already given us permission to use their air space if we like, and this time there won't be any hearts and minds bullshit, no rebuilding Iran, just straight up fucking them up, and you know the Kurds will love to help with them and they will take a piece, fuck Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US isn't going to attack Iran for one simple reason: doing so would make the price of oil skyrocket and our economy nosedive, and whichever President does this is instantly toast in history's and the public's eye. If Romney does it, he won't get re=elected. If Barry does it, he'll be known as a bigger presidential douchesack than Jimmy Carter. Ouch.
Click to expand...


We will see mr. Turk


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me!  You are insane if you believe that is Kurdish land, or if you think there's a snowball's chance in hell you will ever get that land.  All the way to the outside of Adana???    Hell, you may as well go all the way up to Sinop, too!  I mean, as long as you're dreaming, dream big!
> 
> And who cares where the Kurds live?  Mexicans live all through Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, but they ain't getting that land back as a part of Mexico, either!
> 
> I have a better idea:  push east, and grab your land from Iran!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between mexicans and kurds is that we live on our ancstral land. It's been our's for 12 millenium years, and i will not let some turkish terrorist supporter tell me any different. Turks arrived only a thousand years ago, their ancestral land is Mongolia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So were all the men too busy with the goats to defend their land?
Click to expand...


No, we we're betrayed by all those who promised us our independence. They we're all a bunch of cowards.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to be able to handle shit, everyone in the region the Arabs, Israelis, Turks, Kurds, Baluchis etc ALL want them gone, Iran has no fucking friends besides the Syrian regime thats falling apart as we speak and Iraq, the Saudis have already given us permission to use their air space if we like, and this time there won't be any hearts and minds bullshit, no rebuilding Iran, just straight up fucking them up, and you know the Kurds will love to help with them and they will take a piece, fuck Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US isn't going to attack Iran for one simple reason: doing so would make the price of oil skyrocket and our economy nosedive, and whichever President does this is instantly toast in history's and the public's eye. If Romney does it, he won't get re=elected. If Barry does it, he'll be known as a bigger presidential douchesack than Jimmy Carter. Ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see mr. Turk
Click to expand...


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see the cheesecurds attack Iran. It would be helpful to see what kind of army they actually have. If they wipe you out, no biggie, at least we know their capabilities. If you actually beat them, that's of course good as well. Plus, it makes for good TV. So get your cheescurds together and attack them already! What are you weenies waiting for anyways?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

If anyone is in doubt about Kurdistan, then have a look at my avatar. And if you still refuse, then your a turkish or iranian terrorist supporter. Simple as that!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US isn't going to attack Iran for one simple reason: doing so would make the price of oil skyrocket and our economy nosedive, and whichever President does this is instantly toast in history's and the public's eye. If Romney does it, he won't get re=elected. If Barry does it, he'll be known as a bigger presidential douchesack than Jimmy Carter. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will see mr. Turk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see the cheesecurds attack Iran. It would be helpful to see what kind of army they actually have. If they wipe you out, no biggie, at least we know their capabilities. If you actually beat them, that's of course good as well. Plus, it makes for good TV. So get your cheescurds together and attack them already! What are you weenies waiting for anyways?
Click to expand...


We are waiting for the US and israeli attack. If we go solo the iranian regime will start killing our civilians again, since they are too scared of targeting our fighters


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas hizbullah attack US/Israel and call jihad on them, they get rockets from mullah regime of Iran and send it into civilian areas, *PKK has never does any of that, they only fight the Turkish terrorist army who have been terrorizing Kurds in turkey since the Kurdish region was occupied by atagay aka ataturk.*
> 
> Turkish army is a terrorist army my proof? YouTube Turkish killing 35 civilians and YouTube 7 civilian Iraqi Kurds killed by Turkish raids (3 kids were killed).
> 
> Lesson no1 for you.
> 
> And well said mediankurd, I welcome my Kurdish brothers to the forum.
> 
> @ ima Kurds don't give two shits which country is invading their lands they have taken two parts back and Iran is next then your Turkish terrorist army will have to deal with not just one but three Kurdish stares, then we shall see your genicidal Turks survive Kurdish anger for the shit they been putting us thru, we will also revenge Armenian genicidal while we are at it.
> 
> You can kill us as much as you like today we are 40 million tomo it might double good luck to those who stand in our way specially Turks the ancestors of ima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Türkiye's army are not terrorists.  They are the protectors of Türkiye's sovereign border.
> 
> The PKK are, and have always been, murderous thugs who kill innocent Turkish citizens.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this video!!!
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpqkpu0mDzs]Abdullah Öcalanin PKK terrorist leader was caught in Kenia he was treated well. - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> It's footage of the brutal terrorist PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan on the Turkish airplane being flown back to Türkiye, right after he was abducted by Turkish Special Forces.
> 
> He's blindfolded, then when they take off the blindfold, he's a meek puppy, proclaiming his love for Türkiye and denying his murderous acts.
> 
> It always makes me feel good to watch this!  I think I'll go drink some Raki.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, while you and your kemalist friend's enjoy a youtube video, PKK is busy killing turkish terrorists everyday for the liberation of our country. And bye the way, i'm not in doubt anymore, your a turk
Click to expand...

I'm not a Turk.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Türkiye's army are not terrorists.  They are the protectors of Türkiye's sovereign border.
> 
> The PKK are, and have always been, murderous thugs who kill innocent Turkish citizens.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this video!!!
> 
> 
> Abdullah Öcalanin PKK terrorist leader was caught in Kenia he was treated well. - YouTube
> 
> 
> It's footage of the brutal terrorist PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan on the Turkish airplane being flown back to Türkiye, right after he was abducted by Turkish Special Forces.
> 
> He's blindfolded, then when they take off the blindfold, he's a meek puppy, proclaiming his love for Türkiye and denying his murderous acts.
> 
> It always makes me feel good to watch this!  I think I'll go drink some Raki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, while you and your kemalist friend's enjoy a youtube video, PKK is busy killing turkish terrorists everyday for the liberation of our country. And bye the way, i'm not in doubt anymore, your a turk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Turk.
Click to expand...


Your comments are as turkish as it gets!


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to be able to handle shit, everyone in the region the Arabs, Israelis, Turks, Kurds, Baluchis etc ALL want them gone, Iran has no fucking friends besides the Syrian regime thats falling apart as we speak and Iraq, the Saudis have already given us permission to use their air space if we like, and this time there won't be any hearts and minds bullshit, no rebuilding Iran, just straight up fucking them up, and you know the Kurds will love to help with them and they will take a piece, fuck Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US isn't going to attack Iran for one simple reason: doing so would make the price of oil skyrocket and our economy nosedive, and whichever President does this is instantly toast in history's and the public's eye. If Romney does it, he won't get re=elected. If Barry does it, he'll be known as a bigger presidential douchesack than Jimmy Carter. Ouch.
Click to expand...


We may not do it but Israel probably will.


----------



## Meathead

Whether you understand it or not, a lot of you are simply encouraging young Kurds to become cannon fodder. Guys like Kurd4ever will never put there asses on the line because they have an elementary education and are thus to valuable, but they are ever willing to turn the bodies of others into goulash for their nationalistic ideals. It is a very old story.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Whether you understand it or not, a lot of you are simply encouraging young Kurds to become cannon fodder. Guys like Kurd4ever will never put there asses on the line because they have an elementary education and are thus to valuable, but they are ever willing to turn the bodies of others into goulash for their nationalistic ideals. It is a very old story.



If you by cannon fodder mean martyr for a free homeland, then your absolutly right! Just to let you know, i will move back to Kurdistan in a ten years time, and even fight if it will be necessary.
Now regarding my education, i can promise you that i'm gonna put it up to University And my name is Kurdistani4ever, is that that hard to say *KURDISTAN*?


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, while you and your kemalist friend's enjoy a youtube video, PKK is busy killing turkish terrorists everyday for the liberation of our country. And bye the way, i'm not in doubt anymore, your a turk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Turk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comments are as turkish as it gets!
Click to expand...

That's because I've spent years studying Türkiye and especially Ataturk.

I'm not your typical American who you can bullshit about how bad the Turks are and how the poor Kurds are such victims.  I know better.

Allaha&#305;smarlad&#305;k!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Turk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments are as turkish as it gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because I've spent years studying Türkiye and especially Ataturk.
> 
> I'm not your typical American who you can bullshit about how bad the Turks are and how the poor Kurds are such victims.  I know better.
> 
> Allaha&#305;smarlad&#305;k!
Click to expand...


In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran isn't going to be able to handle shit, everyone in the region the Arabs, Israelis, Turks, Kurds, Baluchis etc ALL want them gone, Iran has no fucking friends besides the Syrian regime thats falling apart as we speak and Iraq, the Saudis have already given us permission to use their air space if we like, and this time there won't be any hearts and minds bullshit, no rebuilding Iran, just straight up fucking them up, and you know the Kurds will love to help with them and they will take a piece, fuck Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US isn't going to attack Iran for one simple reason: doing so would make the price of oil skyrocket and our economy nosedive, and whichever President does this is instantly toast in history's and the public's eye. If Romney does it, he won't get re=elected. If Barry does it, he'll be known as a bigger presidential douchesack than Jimmy Carter. Ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We may not do it but Israel probably will.
Click to expand...


It would be pointless, the sites are too many and too far apart, plus, do you think that that will stop them from rebuilding or have MORE determination to see it through and especially: now Iran would have a legitimate reason to retaliate with a nuke or two.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments are as turkish as it gets!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I've spent years studying Türkiye and especially Ataturk.
> 
> I'm not your typical American who you can bullshit about how bad the Turks are and how the poor Kurds are such victims.  I know better.
> 
> Allaha&#305;smarlad&#305;k!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.
Click to expand...


Whose goats are prettier, CheeseKurd or Turkish goats?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I've spent years studying Türkiye and especially Ataturk.
> 
> I'm not your typical American who you can bullshit about how bad the Turks are and how the poor Kurds are such victims.  I know better.
> 
> Allaha&#305;smarlad&#305;k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whose goats are prettier, CheeseKurd or Turkish goats?
Click to expand...


Simply not worth a response.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose goats are prettier, CheeseKurd or Turkish goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simply not worth a response.
Click to expand...


You just did.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose goats are prettier, CheeseKurd or Turkish goats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not worth a response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did.
Click to expand...


But did i really?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not worth a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But did i really?
Click to expand...


So what's the problem, you find both kinds of goats equally attractive?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Trolling comments are'nt worth my time, and won't be answered either.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Trolling comments are'nt worth my time, and won't be answered either.


Do you honestly think he, or anyone else, expected you to disclose which kinds of goats you prefer? I think that was out of line anyway, it being a very private matter.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling comments are'nt worth my time, and won't be answered either.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think he, or anyone else, expected you to disclose which kinds of goats you prefer? I think that was out of line anyway, it being a very private matter.
Click to expand...


Ima want's me to answer, he's a troll, and without people he can piss off, there's no point in trolling


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Trolling comments are'nt worth my time, and won't be answered either.



So what's sexier, a CheeseKurdish woman or a goat's ass?


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments are as turkish as it gets!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I've spent years studying Türkiye and especially Ataturk.
> 
> I'm not your typical American who you can bullshit about how bad the Turks are and how the poor Kurds are such victims.  I know better.
> 
> Allaha&#305;smarlad&#305;k!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.
Click to expand...

No, I've been educated.

You think I'm anti-Kurd.  I'm not.  I'm anti-PKK.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I've spent years studying Türkiye and especially Ataturk.
> 
> I'm not your typical American who you can bullshit about how bad the Turks are and how the poor Kurds are such victims.  I know better.
> 
> Allaha&#305;smarlad&#305;k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I've been educated.
> 
> You think I'm anti-Kurd.  I'm not.  I'm anti-PKK.
Click to expand...


If you don't support our right to be free on our ancestral land, then you are anti kurd.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: You've been turkified! Brainwashed to believe the lies of the turks.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've been educated.
> 
> You think I'm anti-Kurd.  I'm not.  I'm anti-PKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't support our right to be free on our ancestral land, then you are anti kurd.
Click to expand...

Is Texas part of Mexican ancestral land?  Yes.

Is Libya part of Egyptian ancestral land?  Yes.

Is Bangladesh and Pakistan part of Indian ancestral land?  Yes.


Q: What's the common denominator?
A: Tough shit


----------



## purearch72

Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've been educated.
> 
> You think I'm anti-Kurd.  I'm not.  I'm anti-PKK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't support our right to be free on our ancestral land, then you are anti kurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Texas part of Mexican ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Libya part of Egyptian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Bangladesh and Pakistan part of Indian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the common denominator?
> A: Tough shit
Click to expand...


Is Texas majority mexican? No!

Libya and Egypt are both arab countries, so who cares!

Bangladesh and Pakistan does'nt have majority indian population.

Come again bro


----------



## Synthaholic

purearch72 said:


> Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.



Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.

I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't support our right to be free on our ancestral land, then you are anti kurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas part of Mexican ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Libya part of Egyptian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Bangladesh and Pakistan part of Indian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the common denominator?
> A: Tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Texas majority mexican? No!
> 
> Libya and Egypt are both arab countries, so who cares!
> 
> Bangladesh and Pakistan does'nt have majority indian population.
> 
> Come again bro
Click to expand...



*97% - *Proportion of the population of Starr  County, Texas, that was Hispanic as of 2009, which led the nation. All  of the top 10 counties in this category were in Texas.

*50 - *Number of the nation's 3,143 counties that were majority-Hispanic.

Hispanic Americans: Census Facts &mdash; Infoplease.com


Should Starr County be returned to Mexico?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas part of Mexican ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Libya part of Egyptian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Bangladesh and Pakistan part of Indian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the common denominator?
> A: Tough shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas majority mexican? No!
> 
> Libya and Egypt are both arab countries, so who cares!
> 
> Bangladesh and Pakistan does'nt have majority indian population.
> 
> Come again bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *97% - *Proportion of the population of Starr  County, Texas, that was Hispanic as of 2009, which led the nation. All  of the top 10 counties in this category were in Texas.
> 
> *50 - *Number of the nation's 3,143 counties that were majority-Hispanic.
> 
> Hispanic Americans: Census Facts &mdash; Infoplease.com
> 
> 
> Should Starr County be returned to Mexico?
Click to expand...


Why? Because some mexicans decided to move there for job opportunities? We kurds have been living on our lands for 12 millenium years (already mentioned) And we still live live there.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
Click to expand...


The turkish occupied parts also belongs to our ancestral land, and over half of our population lives there. So Kurdistan without the north is a no go.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The turkish occupied parts also belongs to our ancestral land, and over half of our population lives there. So Kurdistan without the north is a no go.
Click to expand...


So if that land is yours, why did you let the turcs have it? Too busy with the goats?


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turkish occupied parts also belongs to our ancestral land, and over half of our population lives there. So Kurdistan without the north is a no go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if that land is yours, why did you let the turcs have it? Too busy with the goats?
Click to expand...


we as Turks,  have just protected The Goats


----------



## FckingAmazing

Synthaholic said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
Click to expand...


so you're a supporter of a terrorist group ?? if yes, good for you ..

and give all America to real owners indians and the other people you exploited ..


----------



## FckingAmazing

High_Gravity said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Kurds have to do right now is be smart and wait, chances are Iran will get their shit fucked up in a war with Israel and maybe the US, the Peshmerga can role in their and take a piece and the Iranians will not be in a position to do jack shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are secret deals going on between Israel and Kurdistan for large wepons according to many sources( I can find them if you want), and if these deals are true (worth 4.5billion) it won't be mountainous and street to street battles like old times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe it, the Israeli Special Forces have been training the Pesh Merga for years.
Click to expand...


Are you supporter of a terrorist group PKK ?  Yeahh  GOOD American people yeahh.. its amazing i love you

YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE OF ALL DEATHS  OF BABIES AND WOWENS and INNOCENT PEOPLE  in Turkey IN ALL OVER THE WORLD ..


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The turkish occupied parts also belongs to our ancestral land, and over half of our population lives there. *So Kurdistan without the north is a no go.*
Click to expand...



Well, you're correct about that!  It's definitely going to be a no go.


----------



## Synthaholic

FckingAmazing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mexico have a country? Yes                                                                                      Does Egypt have its own country? Yes.                                                                             Are you the biggest idiot when it on this website? Yes.                                                        What's the common denominator? You need to check your self into a mental institute for giving really bad arguments. You make ima's arguments look good and all he says is cheesekurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're a supporter of a terrorist group ?? if yes, good for you ..
> 
> and give all America to real owners indians and the other people you exploited ..
Click to expand...


Are you a fucking idiot?  

All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.  

All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.  

All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization. 

So what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The turkish occupied parts also belongs to our ancestral land, and over half of our population lives there. *So Kurdistan without the north is a no go.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're correct about that!  It's definitely going to be a no go.
Click to expand...


If kurds don't seperate, we will eventually become majority (mentioned a million times already) You can't stop the freedom process. Delay it yes, but sooner or later we'll reach a point. where there's nothing people like you can do


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a supporter of a terrorist group ?? if yes, good for you ..
> 
> and give all America to real owners indians and the other people you exploited ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Kurdistan is located in Anatolia, Mesopotamia and Zagros region, kurds will never leave these areas, so just dream on with your kemalist thoughts. And Turkiye? Come on man, your a turk


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The turkish occupied parts also belongs to our ancestral land, and over half of our population lives there. *So Kurdistan without the north is a no go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're correct about that!  It's definitely going to be a no go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If kurds don't seperate, we will eventually become majority (mentioned a million times already) You can't stop the freedom process. Delay it yes, but sooner or later we'll reach a point. where there's nothing people like you can do
Click to expand...

So you believe that Israel will also inevitably be overrun, also, by this logic?


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a supporter of a terrorist group ?? if yes, good for you ..
> 
> and give all America to real owners indians and the other people you exploited ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is located in Anatolia, Mesopotamia and Zagros region, kurds will never leave these areas, so just dream on with your kemalist thoughts. And Turkiye? Come on man, your a turk
Click to expand...

I'm not a Turk.  I just prefer the proper spelling.  It avoids confusion with the delicious bird.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're correct about that!  It's definitely going to be a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If kurds don't seperate, we will eventually become majority (mentioned a million times already) You can't stop the freedom process. Delay it yes, but sooner or later we'll reach a point. where there's nothing people like you can do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe that Israel will also inevitably be overrun, also, by this logic?
Click to expand...


Not when most Palestinians have fleed the area.


----------



## Synthaholic

If the Kurds continue to press the issue with terrorism, the Turks will be left with no choice but mass deportations and an armed presence along the Turkish-Kurdistan (Iraqi) border.


----------



## purearch72

Synthaholic said:


> If the Kurds continue to press the issue with terrorism, the Turks will be left with no choice but mass deportations and an armed presence along the Turkish-Kurdistan (Iraqi) border.



They already tried that look up anfal gencoide in turkey.


----------



## ekrem

No. 

Stop whining.


----------



## ekrem




----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> No.
> 
> Stop whining.



The truth hurts as they say


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> If the Kurds continue to press the issue with terrorism, the Turks will be left with no choice but mass deportations and an armed presence along the Turkish-Kurdistan (Iraqi) border.



As PureArch said, they already tried that, but 23 million is quite alot to just move away Come on man, if turks ever tried to deport us again, then all of Turkey would go down in a civil war. Just imagime it, a Turkey filled with kurds, terrifying is'nt it


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


>



wtf?


----------



## Synthaholic

Türkiye will encourage them to 'self-deport'.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Türkiye will encourage them to 'self-deport'.



Good luck with that then, but how is your all time favorite regime controlled state gonna do that?


----------



## FckingAmazing

Synthaholic said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass - read more than the end of a thread.
> 
> I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're a supporter of a terrorist group ?? if yes, good for you ..
> 
> and give all America to real owners indians and the other people you exploited ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


shut up .. are you  bastard ?

i did not read all your post ..i just asked you because you said ' I said way back here that I support a fully independent Kurdistan. '.

you are encourage these fucking terrorists by talking like that .. are you supporting PKK or not ? i asked this to you .. if you say yeah i m supporting ' independent kurdistan ' you have  given support  to PKK.. 

if you read my old posts  we Turkey supporting Kurdish people in Syria .. but not these fcking terrorists

are you capable of to understand ?

you made me talk offensive sorry ..


----------



## FckingAmazing

Synthaholic said:


> Türkiye will encourage them to 'self-deport'.



yes if some group of people kills your babies then you need to self-deport' them  or whatever ..


----------



## Meathead

Turkey can and will not allow an independent Kurdish state anywhere, whether controlled by the PKK or not. Obviously, the establishment of an independent state will encourage a very large segment of the Kurdish population in the eastern part of Turkey to merge.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Turkey can and will not allow an independent Kurdish state anywhere, whether controlled by the PKK or not. Obviously, the establishment of an independent state will encourage a very large segment of the Kurdish population in the eastern part of Turkey to merge.



As an armenian, you should'nt even have the right to mention Anatolia, how many of you live there? And you still seem to be living in the 80's, where kurds had no bright future. An independent Kurdistan will rise, if not now then later. You can't take the right to statehood away from 40 million people forming majority on a massive piece of land.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Türkiye will encourage them to 'self-deport'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that then, but how is your all time favorite regime controlled state gonna do that?
Click to expand...


The U.S. is my all time favorite regime controlled state.

Türkiye can make life very difficult for their Kurdish minority.  Increased property taxes, declaring areas to be historic sites that cannot be lived on, increased police presence, checkpoints for movement anywhere, etc.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Türkiye will encourage them to 'self-deport'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that then, but how is your all time favorite regime controlled state gonna do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. is my all time favorite regime controlled state.
> 
> Türkiye can make life very difficult for their Kurdish minority.  Increased property taxes, declaring areas to be historic sites that cannot be lived on, increased police presence, checkpoints for movement anywhere, etc.
Click to expand...


Kurds have been under much worse opression than now, and yet they remained. So if you think the above can scare us away, then your simple wrong


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey can and will not allow an independent Kurdish state anywhere, whether controlled by the PKK or not. Obviously, the establishment of an independent state will encourage a very large segment of the Kurdish population in the eastern part of Turkey to merge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an armenian, you should'nt even have the right to mention Anatolia, how many of you live there? And you still seem to be living in the 80's, where kurds had no bright future. An independent Kurdistan will rise, if not now then later. You can't take the right to statehood away from 40 million people forming majority on a massive piece of land.
Click to expand...

Armenians, being educated and Christian with western and Slavic allies, were able to form a country and assimilate into the West. Where will the remnants of the Kurdish population go after Turkey's second "Final Solution"? They are very similar to gypsies (Roma) in that they are traditionally nomadic, cannot be assimilated, unwanted and are destined to be second class citizens where they are now and wherever they might find refuge.


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose goats are prettier, CheeseKurd or Turkish goats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not worth a response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just did.
Click to expand...


dont you have anything else to do besides trolling on this topic? loser !


----------



## kirkuki

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas part of Mexican ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Libya part of Egyptian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> Is Bangladesh and Pakistan part of Indian ancestral land?  Yes.
> 
> 
> Q: What's the common denominator?
> A: Tough shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Texas majority mexican? No!
> 
> Libya and Egypt are both arab countries, so who cares!
> 
> Bangladesh and Pakistan does'nt have majority indian population.
> 
> Come again bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *97% - *Proportion of the population of Starr  County, Texas, that was Hispanic as of 2009, which led the nation. All  of the top 10 counties in this category were in Texas.
> 
> *50 - *Number of the nation's 3,143 counties that were majority-Hispanic.
> 
> Hispanic Americans: Census Facts &mdash; Infoplease.com
> 
> 
> Should Starr County be returned to Mexico?
Click to expand...


do not compare US a democratic state with turkey who kills innocent kurds on monthly basis , stupid comparison


----------



## kirkuki

Synthaholic said:


> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?



it doesnt work that way my friend bcoz persians say the same thing while they too like turkey are occupying big chunk of land with the majority still as kurds to themselves something given to them that does not belong to them.

turkey will be split sooner or later, it is the only solution to stop bloodshed.


----------



## kirkuki

lol at mass deportation of kurds from north kurdistan it hasnt happened and it never will, kurds will not leave their lands for turks lol nothing is free pkk will kick your asses trill you all give up stealing/occupying our ancestral lands and unlike the armenians who claim lands without evening living in it we do form majority on these lands till today which makes it easy to regain.


----------



## kirkuki

some stupid wishful turkds are trolling goon on here, i call all your wishes failed and wishful thinking, lol kurds leaving their lands for turks for free , this is the most stupid thing i have heard in a while, thanks for breaking the records turks.

actually it is easy to deport the few 100, thousand turkmen who migrated from "turkmainstan" few decades ago but 15 over million kurds leaving their ancestral god given lands aint gonna happen not in your grand grand grand x 1000 son's life time.

here is another stupid turks like you idiots who got owned by Jalal Talabani, as he says Kurdistan was autonomous in turkey during the ottoman era.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey can and will not allow an independent Kurdish state anywhere, whether controlled by the PKK or not. Obviously, the establishment of an independent state will encourage a very large segment of the Kurdish population in the eastern part of Turkey to merge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an armenian, you should'nt even have the right to mention Anatolia, how many of you live there? And you still seem to be living in the 80's, where kurds had no bright future. An independent Kurdistan will rise, if not now then later. You can't take the right to statehood away from 40 million people forming majority on a massive piece of land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Armenians, being educated and Christian with western and Slavic allies, were able to form a country and assimilate into the West. Where will the remnants of the Kurdish population go after Turkey's second "Final Solution"? They are very similar to gypsies (Roma) in that they are traditionally nomadic, cannot be assimilated, unwanted and are destined to be second class citizens where they are now and wherever they might find refuge.
Click to expand...


Go cry you little racist sh*t! Kurdistan will be independent, the turkish occupied part will take longer than the others, but in the end we will have our Kurdistan. Kurdistan also includes Wan, Mount Arabat and all other areas you claim for your retarted greater Armenia 
Now what is Turkey's final solution? If you mean ethnic cleansing, then keep on dreaming in your little racist armenian head. We are a third part of the population, and if we fight back, then all of Turkey would go down in a civil war. So why don't you just keep on crying at the beautiful view of mount Arabat? It's all you'll ever achieve And bye the way, we're not nomadic or whatever. Our ancestors are the, medes, hurrians, gutians and the list goes on.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> some stupid wishful turkds are trolling goon on here, i call all your wishes failed and wishful thinking, lol kurds leaving their lands for turks for free , this is the most stupid thing i have heard in a while, thanks for breaking the records turks.
> 
> actually it is easy to deport the few 100, thousand turkmen who migrated from "turkmainstan" few decades ago but 15 over million kurds leaving their ancestral god given lands aint gonna happen not in your grand grand grand x 1000 son's life time.
> 
> here is another stupid turks like you idiots who got owned by Jalal Talabani, as he says Kurdistan was autonomous in turkey during the ottoman era.
> 
> Jalal Talabani hammers a turkish agent who asks why he uses the word 'Kurdistan' - YouTube



We are 23 million in the north, don't believe the lies of our enemies


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> lol at mass deportation of kurds from north kurdistan it hasnt happened and it never will, kurds will not leave their lands for turks lol nothing is free pkk will kick your asses trill you all give up stealing/occupying our ancestral lands and unlike the armenians who claim lands without evening living in it we do form majority on these lands till today which makes it easy to regain.



Very good point. The armenian meathead must face reality sooner or later. He's more racist against kurds than the turks here, no kidding!


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an armenian, you should'nt even have the right to mention Anatolia, how many of you live there? And you still seem to be living in the 80's, where kurds had no bright future. An independent Kurdistan will rise, if not now then later. You can't take the right to statehood away from 40 million people forming majority on a massive piece of land.
> 
> 
> 
> Armenians, being educated and Christian with western and Slavic allies, were able to form a country and assimilate into the West. Where will the remnants of the Kurdish population go after Turkey's second "Final Solution"? They are very similar to gypsies (Roma) in that they are traditionally nomadic, cannot be assimilated, unwanted and are destined to be second class citizens where they are now and wherever they might find refuge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are a third part of the population, and if we fight back, then all of Turkey would go down in a civil war.
Click to expand...

That's a wonderful idea. I am a new supporter of the PKK!

Just make sure that literally all of Turkey goes down. The world would little miss the presence of Turks and Kurds.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Turkey can and will not allow an independent Kurdish state anywhere, whether controlled by the PKK or not. Obviously, the establishment of an independent state will encourage a very large segment of the Kurdish population in the eastern part of Turkey to merge.



Just some more facts: The only reason you even gained a state was due to your christianity, so don't start to think your an epic warrior.
Now We would also have gained our state, had it not been for Ataturk stabbing us in the back. And since then we have faced so much cruelty, but yet remained (unlike you and your nation)


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armenians, being educated and Christian with western and Slavic allies, were able to form a country and assimilate into the West. Where will the remnants of the Kurdish population go after Turkey's second "Final Solution"? They are very similar to gypsies (Roma) in that they are traditionally nomadic, cannot be assimilated, unwanted and are destined to be second class citizens where they are now and wherever they might find refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a third part of the population, and if we fight back, then all of Turkey would go down in a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a wonderful idea. I am a new supporter of the PKK!
> 
> Just make sure that literally all of Turkey goes down. The world would little miss the presence of Turks and Kurds.
Click to expand...


Dude, i said the state will go down, not every single person living there.


----------



## Meathead

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armenians, being educated and Christian with western and Slavic allies, were able to form a country and assimilate into the West. Where will the remnants of the Kurdish population go after Turkey's second "Final Solution"? They are very similar to gypsies (Roma) in that they are traditionally nomadic, cannot be assimilated, unwanted and are destined to be second class citizens where they are now and wherever they might find refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are a third part of the population, and if we fight back, then all of Turkey would go down in a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a wonderful idea. I am a new supporter of the PKK!
> 
> Just make sure that literally all of Turkey goes down. The world would little miss the presence of Turks and Kurds.
Click to expand...

Hey, we're on the same side now! I really do hope you try your independence thingy. It is true that Armenia, unlike Kurdistan, now has a state in large part to their Christianity. It is also true, however, that the only reason Turks and Kurds slaughtered Armenians was exactly because they were Christians.

That aside, neither the West nor the Arab world has much use for either of you (Turks and Kurds). Go at it and ignore the protests of human rights groups about the atrocities you will invariably inflict on each other. Put on your bootleg Nikes and grab your AK-47 and magic carpets and "Just Do It!"


----------



## Synthaholic

kirkuki said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt work that way my friend bcoz persians say the same thing while they too like turkey are occupying big chunk of land with the majority still as kurds to themselves something given to them that does not belong to them.
> 
> turkey will be split sooner or later, it is the only solution to stop bloodshed.
Click to expand...


Why isn't there as big a push east into Iran as there is west into Türkiye?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are a third part of the population, and if we fight back, then all of Turkey would go down in a civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful idea. I am a new supporter of the PKK!
> 
> Just make sure that literally all of Turkey goes down. The world would little miss the presence of Turks and Kurds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, we're on the same side now! I really do hope you try your independence thingy. It is true that Armenia, unlike Kurdistan, now has a state in large part to their Christianity. It is also true, however, that the only reason Turks and Kurds slaughtered Armenians was exactly because they were Christians.
> 
> That aside, neither the West nor the Arab world has much use for either of you (Turks and Kurds). Go at it and ignore the protests of human rights groups about the atrocities you will invariably inflict on each other. Put on your bootleg Nikes and grab your AK-47 and magic carpets and "Just Do It!"
Click to expand...


Are you talking to yourself? 

What is your big deal with kurds? We try to be friendly with everyone, but when you come here and insult us and Kurdistan, then you should'nt expect to get kind responds.


----------



## Synthaholic

*Yurtta Bar&#305;&#351;, **Dünyada Bar&#305;&#351;*


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt work that way my friend bcoz persians say the same thing while they too like turkey are occupying big chunk of land with the majority still as kurds to themselves something given to them that does not belong to them.
> 
> turkey will be split sooner or later, it is the only solution to stop bloodshed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why isn't there as big a push east into Iran as there is west into Türkiye?
Click to expand...


Because turks have occupied most of our land. You can't just say that things like this are unfair, turks took the land, and with that most of the population.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt work that way my friend bcoz persians say the same thing while they too like turkey are occupying big chunk of land with the majority still as kurds to themselves something given to them that does not belong to them.
> 
> turkey will be split sooner or later, it is the only solution to stop bloodshed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't there as big a push east into Iran as there is west into Türkiye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because turks have occupied most of our land. You can't just say that things like this are unfair, turks took the land, and with that most of the population.
Click to expand...

I think the reason is that Türkiye is a democracy, aligned with the West.  You know that Iran would brutally crack down on any attempt to land grab.  You also know that Türkiye would face harsh international pressure if they did the same.  So you are going with the easier way to grab another country's land.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't there as big a push east into Iran as there is west into Türkiye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because turks have occupied most of our land. You can't just say that things like this are unfair, turks took the land, and with that most of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the reason is that Türkiye is a democracy, aligned with the West.  You know that Iran would brutally crack down on any attempt to land grab.  You also know that Türkiye would face harsh international pressure if they did the same.  So you are going with the easier way to grab another country's land.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about! The turkish occupied part have always had a much higher population than the iranian occupied part. So it's only realistic, that the turkish part is larger. And we are fighting for all of our homeland, not just one part.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because turks have occupied most of our land. You can't just say that things like this are unfair, turks took the land, and with that most of the population.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the reason is that Türkiye is a democracy, aligned with the West.  You know that Iran would brutally crack down on any attempt to land grab.  You also know that Türkiye would face harsh international pressure if they did the same.  So you are going with the easier way to grab another country's land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about! The turkish occupied part have always had a much higher population than the iranian occupied part. So it's only realistic, that the turkish part is larger. And we are fighting for all of our homeland, not just one part.
Click to expand...

Good going guys. Step it up!


----------



## Synthaholic

Fortunately, Bush's actions have now allowed Türkiye to just use the term 'enemy combatants' to describe anyone who is undermining Türkiye's national security, and deal with them as harshly as they wish.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Fortunately, Bush's actions have now allowed Türkiye to just use the term 'enemy combatants' to describe anyone who is undermining Türkiye's national security, and deal with them as harshly as they wish.



What's wrong, can't handle to face the truth?


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Bush's actions have now allowed Türkiye to just use the term 'enemy combatants' to describe anyone who is undermining Türkiye's national security, and deal with them as harshly as they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, can't handle to face the truth?
Click to expand...

I wish you guys would quit pussy footing around like a bunch of fags. How the hell are you going to get Kurdish independence or even ethnically cleanse Turkey being a bunch of wimps?!


----------



## purearch72

Ethnically cleanse? Kurds ethically cleansing Turks? Omg it's like arguing with idiots it's such a waste of time when all you have to do is google it and they will give you all the information you need.


----------



## Meathead

purearch72 said:


> Ethnically cleanse? Kurds ethically cleansing Turks? Omg it's like arguing with idiots it's such a waste of time when all you have to do is google it and they will give you all the information you need.


Who the hell said anything about ethnic cleansing of Turks?! The Turks have the power and experience. My money is on them, but there is still a good chance they will obliterate each other. One can only hope. Anyway, it is indeed a waste of time arguing with idiots, I'll give you that much.

Sorry for the interruption of idiots, you Turks and Kurds go back at it - but not so whoosy-like as before.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Bush's actions have now allowed Türkiye to just use the term 'enemy combatants' to describe anyone who is undermining Türkiye's national security, and deal with them as harshly as they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, can't handle to face the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you guys would quit pussy footing around like a bunch of fags. How the hell are you going to get Kurdish independence or even ethnically cleanse Turkey being a bunch of wimps?!
Click to expand...


We are not seeking to ethnic cleanse the turkish population, lol, where do you get your information? We just want our own land, the land that belongs to us through our ancestors.
Now how are we pussy's? we are not the ones that got pushed out of Anatolia


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ethnically cleanse? Kurds ethically cleansing Turks? Omg it's like arguing with idiots it's such a waste of time when all you have to do is google it and they will give you all the information you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said anything about ethnic cleansing of Turks?! The Turks have the power and experience. My money is on them, but there is still a good chance they will obliterate each other. One can only hope. Anyway, it is indeed a waste of time arguing with idiots, I'll give you that much.
> 
> Sorry for the interruption of idiots, you Turks and Kurds go back at it - but not so whoosy-like as before.
Click to expand...


You and i have different views on what power is. Your saying it comes through money, but if you think, tanks and jet fighters can put up with a large opressed nation, then feel free to walk blindly.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, can't handle to face the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you guys would quit pussy footing around like a bunch of fags. How the hell are you going to get Kurdish independence or even ethnically cleanse Turkey being a bunch of wimps?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not seeking to ethnic cleanse the turkish population, lol, where do you get your information? We just want our own land, the land that belongs to us through our ancestors.
> Now how are we pussy's? we are not the ones that got pushed out of Anatolia
Click to expand...

Looking at your map, there are very high populations of ethnic Turks, if not majority populations in most despite your ridiculous claims. How then, do you expect Turkey, or indeed the world to accept that those lands fall under Kurdish rule?

Don't be an asshole. Kurdish independence is never going to happen in my or your lifetime. It's a pipe dream.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you guys would quit pussy footing around like a bunch of fags. How the hell are you going to get Kurdish independence or even ethnically cleanse Turkey being a bunch of wimps?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not seeking to ethnic cleanse the turkish population, lol, where do you get your information? We just want our own land, the land that belongs to us through our ancestors.
> Now how are we pussy's? we are not the ones that got pushed out of Anatolia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at your map, there are very high populations of ethnic Turks, if not majority populations in most despite your ridiculous claims. How then, do you expect Turkey, or indeed the world to accept that those lands fall under Kurdish rule?
> 
> Don't be an asshole. Kurdish independence is never going to happen in my or your lifetime. It's a pipe dream.
Click to expand...


I never said my map is accurate, but most of those areas are kurdish majority, while some of them are lost due to kurdish immigration to western Turkey. 
Your saying Kurdistan is an impossible dream, but why should i take words from an armenian? You could'nt be more harmless.


----------



## ima

CheeseKurds can have parts of Iraq and Syria, but Iran? Gimme a fucking break, what are you going to do? Charge them on sheepback?


----------



## kirkuki

this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges


Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges
> 
> 
> Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]



CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges
> 
> 
> Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
Click to expand...


Little 8 year old troll is crying


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges
> 
> 
> Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little 8 year old troll is crying
Click to expand...


Crying is coming to a chat board and bitching about the independence of a territory that you're not willing to live in or fight for yourself. Remind you of anyone?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little 8 year old troll is crying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crying is coming to a chat board and bitching about the independence of a territory that you're not willing to live in or fight for yourself. Remind you of anyone?
Click to expand...


It's alright, you can cry here


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges
> 
> 
> Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
Click to expand...


Are you nuts? whats all this going on about sheep?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges
> 
> 
> Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you nuts? whats all this going on about sheep?
Click to expand...


Trolls have to do their work.


----------



## FckingAmazing

PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..

again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..
> 
> again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
> PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van



Do you have any real proof? Cuz i refuse to believe in junk like Today's Zaman.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a blow to turks and turk lovers who claim turkey is a democratic country and kurds are trouble makers... you can buy media but you will never win the mids of 40 million kurds, stooges
> 
> 
> Turkish press freedom crisis | Media | guardian.co.uk[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you nuts? whats all this going on about sheep?
Click to expand...


Don't worry, they'll save you a squeeze.


----------



## ima

ima said:


> CheeseKurds can have parts of Iraq and Syria, but Iran? Gimme a fucking break, what are you going to do? Charge them on sheepback?



So? No answer?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds can have parts of Iraq and Syria, but Iran? Gimme a fucking break, what are you going to do? Charge them on sheepback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? No answer?
Click to expand...


I've mentioned how a million times already, but you won't get it through your thick troll head. Scroll back for answers, i don't wanna waste more time with you.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds can have parts of Iraq and Syria, but Iran? Gimme a fucking break, what are you going to do? Charge them on sheepback?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? No answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've mentioned how a million times already, but you won't get it through your thick troll head. Scroll back for answers, i don't wanna waste more time with you.
Click to expand...


You never said how you were going to defeat the Iranian tanks, missiles and planes...
Maybe you could knit them some sweaters?


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? No answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned how a million times already, but you won't get it through your thick troll head. Scroll back for answers, i don't wanna waste more time with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never said how you were going to defeat the Iranian tanks, missiles and planes...
> Maybe you could knit them some sweaters?
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> CheeseKurds should just stop causing trouble and live peacefully with their sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you nuts? whats all this going on about sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, they'll save you a squeeze.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

To all ignorent anti-kurd pricks, wondering how we will free eastern Kurdistan.

Step 1: Iran gets attacked by the US and Israel. The goverment will be heavily weakened, giving people the freedom to do what they want.

Step 2: All minorities (Half the total population, if not more) Will rise, and take control over all the occupied lands belonging to them. While the persian population is busy defeating the regime.

Step 3: By the time the regime falls, all the minorities have already prepared for their independent states. Breaking away from Iran, with persians not being able to do anything about it.

There, and i won't be answering for any more trolling regarding this. The information needed is written above.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Bush's actions have now allowed Türkiye to just use the term 'enemy combatants' to describe anyone who is undermining Türkiye's national security, and deal with them as harshly as they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, can't handle to face the truth?
Click to expand...

Well, that is the truth.

Türkiye has always treated their political prisoners harshly, and Bush's actions now give them a free hand without credible criticism.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kurdistani4ever said:


> To all ignorent anti-kurd pricks, wondering how we will free eastern Kurdistan.
> 
> Step 1: *Iran gets attacked by the US and Israel. The goverment will be heavily weakened, giving people the freedom to do what they want.*
> Step 2: All minorities (Half the total population, if not more) Will rise, and take control over all the occupied lands belonging to them. While the persian population is busy defeating the regime.
> 
> Step 3: By the time the regime falls, all the minorities have already prepared for their independent states. Breaking away from Iran, with persians not being able to do anything about it.
> 
> There, and i won't be answering for any more trolling regarding this. The information needed is written above.



Thats what I was thinking, the Kurds can rise from the ashes and take a piece.


----------



## Synthaholic

FckingAmazing said:


> PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..
> 
> again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
> PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van


Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately, Bush's actions have now allowed Türkiye to just use the term 'enemy combatants' to describe anyone who is undermining Türkiye's national security, and deal with them as harshly as they wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, can't handle to face the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that is the truth.
> 
> Türkiye has always treated their political prisoners harshly, and Bush's actions now give them a free hand without credible criticism.
Click to expand...


I thought you ran away We have a large population, and we will grow till the day turks won't even fill 20% But don't worry, we will take good care of those few turks Now how would you like the name Kurdey? Cuz it's what you're gonna be using in the soon future. Though we're probably already independent by then, just sayin.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all ignorent anti-kurd pricks, wondering how we will free eastern Kurdistan.
> 
> Step 1: *Iran gets attacked by the US and Israel. The goverment will be heavily weakened, giving people the freedom to do what they want.*
> Step 2: All minorities (Half the total population, if not more) Will rise, and take control over all the occupied lands belonging to them. While the persian population is busy defeating the regime.
> 
> Step 3: By the time the regime falls, all the minorities have already prepared for their independent states. Breaking away from Iran, with persians not being able to do anything about it.
> 
> There, and i won't be answering for any more trolling regarding this. The information needed is written above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I was thinking, the Kurds can rise from the ashes and take a piece.
Click to expand...


The correct word is liberating what has always been our's


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..
> 
> again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
> PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.
Click to expand...


It's rather funny that neither of you have any evidence. Though i have evidence on child murdering by the turkish terror army.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Anyone else in need of some ownage?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Turkey is emerging as an economic superpower in the Eastern Mediterranean and Middle East with greater influence in regional politics. Promoting itself as a model Muslim democracy, and widely admired by other Middle Eastern nations, Turkey now faces a novel problem that Europe has long contended with: a falling birth rate.

Since the 1990s, Turkeys fertility rate has steadily declined, due to, among other factors, rising household incomes, expanded access to higher education for women and increased birth control practices.
The use of birth-control methods has increased in Turkey alot, but that is not the only reason for the decline in population, an obstetrician named Ka&#287;an Kocatepe told Hürriyet Daily News, a Turkish newspaper.

Many women want to have a successful career. Thats why the maternity age has increased, as women have started giving birth to their first child in their 30s.

Indeed, Dr. &#304;smet Koç, a demographer at Hacettepe University in Ankara, warned that Turkeys fertility rate is now below 2.1, the replacement level, which suggests the population will eventually decline.

The fertility level in more prosperous western Turkey is now about 1.5  roughly the same as in western Europe.

The number of children produced by the average Turkish woman has plunged to two from three over just the past two decades, coincident with Turkeys rise as an economic power.

But there is a wrinkle to this whole phenomenon.

The Kurdish community of Turkey, which currently represents at least 15 percent of the population and dominates the southeastern region, has such a high birth rate, that some observers  most prominently Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan  believe Kurds could become a majority in Turkey within two generations.

The proposed scenario is somewhat similar to the Palestiniansituation in Israel, where Arabs could become the dominant ethnic group in the Jewish State within 30 years or so; or the southwestern United States, where Hispanics and Mexican-Americans are likely to become the majority within a few decades.

According to Turkish government statistics, the average Kurdish woman in Turkey gives birth to about four children, more than double the rate for other Turkish mothers.

Thus, Turkey is facing a demographic time-bomb  Kurds, who tend to be concentrated in the countrys impoverished southeast and are generally poorer and less educated, could conceivably outnumber Turks within about 30 years should present patterns persist.

Erdogan seems to be certain this will happen.

If we continue the existing trend, [the year] 2038 will mark disaster for us, Erdogan warned in May 2010.

The prime minister, who has repeatedly called on Turkish couples to have three children and even suggested financially rewarding such fecundity, once declared: Our population is getting older. Right now we are proud of our young population, but if we dont pull these numbers up, Turkey will be in a difficult position by 2038.

Some Turkish academics scoff at Erdogans solutions as unrealistic.

Cem Behar, an economics professor at Istanbuls Bo&#287;azici University, told the Hürriyet Daily News & Economic Review: Its clear that Turkey is going to face a decline in the growth rate of its population. Yet you cannot address such an issue by telling people to have more children.

Behar added: There is no family policy in Turkey. And I dont think anyone is going to have more children just because [Erdo&#287;an] told them to do so. If the government really wants to promote having more children, it needs to prepare the necessary conditions for it, such as lowering taxes for those families or strengthening pre-school education.

A rapidly rising Kurdish population would pose sharp problems and challenges for the Turkish state and society.

Kurds have long faced discrimination, deprivation, even state-sponsored violence, throughout their long and epic residence in Turkey. As such, many Kurds seek a separate homeland, or at the least, autonomous self-rule in the southeast.

Kurds represent a dominant and highly contentious theme in Turkish politics.

For many years, it was, in fact, illegal for Kurds to speak their own language, use Kurdish names, play Kurdish music, etc.  part of a comprehensive attempt by Ankara to wipe out the separate ethnic identity of the Kurds. Indeed, some Turks regarded Kurds simply as Mountain Turks.

The Kurdish Workers Party (PKK), a Marxist militant movement which Turkey, the European Union and the U.S. brand as a terrorist group, has fought for a separatist nation for decades. The PKKs periodic conflicts with the Turkish military have cost tens of thousands of lives on both sides  seemingly with no resolution in sight.

Of course, many, perhaps most, Kurds in Turkey do not support the PKK and seek to assimilate with mainstream Turkish society  while retaining their distinct Kurdish culture, language and customs.

Now, with the Kurds having more babies than the Turks, will Kurds really become a majority in a country where they have long suffered abuse and deprivation? And if that were to happen, how would that affect the Kurds status in Turkey?

International Business Times spoke with an expert on Turkey and demographics to explore this topic.

Dr. Tino Sanandaji is a PhD in Public Policy at the University of Chicago who does research on demographic change and its link to policy.

IB TIMES: Is the overall fertility rate in Turkey declining because the country is becoming wealthier, household incomes are rising and more women are using birth control methods?

SANANDAJI: Yes, sooner or later this happens in all industrialized countries  parents prefer to have fewer children and invest more time and resources on them rather than having a large family.

B TIMES: The birth rate for Kurds is more than double that of Turks. Is this due to the fact that Kurds are generally poorer and less educated?

SANANDAJI: Poorer, less educated and more rural. However, other factors should not be ruled out since low-income Kurdish women also have higher birth rates than low-income Turkish women.

IB TIMES: Prime Minister Erdogan warned that Kurds could become a majority in Turkey by 2038. Is this a realistic prediction?

SANANDAJI: No, that is impossible. Demographic change is a slow process even when birth rates differ sharply, because so many generations are already born and will be around for decades.

In the 1930s, the Kurds constituted about 9 percent of the population of Turkey, and though they had higher birth rates than the Turks it still took until the 1990s until they reached the 18 percent level.

Since it takes a long time, underlying forces can change in the meanwhile. Therefore, we should be careful about extrapolating current trendsinto the future. Nor can demographic trends be dismissed using the equally silly argument that since demographic predictions were sometimes wrong in the past, all predictions are always wrong in the future. Plenty of predictions turned out to be accurate.

This is a sensitive topic to some. When people read that the population share of their tribe is shrinking there is often a primal psychological response of fear, anger or denial, and wide exaggerations in both directions.

IB TIMES: In the event Kurds become a majority in Turkey, will that render the Kurdish nationalist and separatist movements irrelevant and moot?

SANANDAJI: If history is any guide, that development would raise tensions with the Kurdish separatist movement, because they will be more likely to win a democratic or military struggle once they are the majority population.

IB TIMES: If the Kurds are becoming more assimilated, why is this even a problem? If the Ankara government does not even classify Kurds as a separate ethnic group, why would they even care about their higher birth rates?

SANANDAJI: If Kurds are slowly assimilating but growing their population share rapidly, the net effect might still be more voters with an ethnic Kurdish identity. Once Kurds realize time is working on their side, they might become less willing to abandon their national identity, anticipating that if they hold on long enough their sheer numbers will change the balance of power.

If the rate of assimilation into a national Turkish identity is sufficiently rapid, Turkey will not necessarily break apart. But Turkey will likely be a different country in many other ways if Kurds become the majority.

IB TIMES: What, if anything, is the Turkish government doing to prevent these demographic trends?

SANANDAJI: One choice is to try to stabilize the Turkish birth rate, though no country I am aware of has successfully done this in modern times.

A second alternative for the government is to convince the Kurds in Turkey to accept the Turkish national identity, making the population issue less important.

Another option is to lower the Kurdish birth rate by promoting economic development, education and womens health in Kurdish areas.

But if current trends continue for generations, Turks might eventually reach a point when they must reluctantly decide between keeping a smaller Turkish nation state or risk becoming the minority population in a Kurdish-majority Turkey.


----------



## High_Gravity

Kurdistani4ever said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all ignorent anti-kurd pricks, wondering how we will free eastern Kurdistan.
> 
> Step 1: *Iran gets attacked by the US and Israel. The goverment will be heavily weakened, giving people the freedom to do what they want.*
> Step 2: All minorities (Half the total population, if not more) Will rise, and take control over all the occupied lands belonging to them. While the persian population is busy defeating the regime.
> 
> Step 3: By the time the regime falls, all the minorities have already prepared for their independent states. Breaking away from Iran, with persians not being able to do anything about it.
> 
> There, and i won't be answering for any more trolling regarding this. The information needed is written above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I was thinking, the Kurds can rise from the ashes and take a piece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The correct word is liberating what has always been our's
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Synthaholic said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..
> 
> again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
> PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.
Click to expand...


yes its obvious that PKK is terrorist. And they dont represent Kurdish people . On the other hand i support kurdish people for their rights.



Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..
> 
> again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
> PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's rather funny that neither of you have any evidence. Though i have evidence on child murdering by the turkish terror army.
Click to expand...


I think you are joking ? What do you want to see come and you will see the situation in Turkey .. you are just a terrorist go to hell..

All you show is that terrorist made videos and propaganda ..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PKK is a terrorist group and keep encourage them you're great ..
> 
> again PKK strikes Primary schools , f.c.k off terrorists ..
> PKK sympathizers attack school with Molotov cocktails in Van
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes its obvious that PKK is terrorist. And they dont represent Kurdish people . On the other hand i support kurdish people for their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's rather funny that neither of you have any evidence. Though i have evidence on child murdering by the turkish terror army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are joking ? What do you want to see come and you will see the situation in Turkey .. you are just a terrorist go to hell..
> 
> All you show is that terrorist made videos and propaganda ..
Click to expand...


Fact is that you have nothing to show. I on the other hand can show you pictures of the remains of children been striked by your terror airforce. I'm sure Kirkuki posted them earlier on this thread (Page 3)

i've been to the turkish occupied part of Kurdistan, and everybody supports the PKK, though most are scared to say it loud, knowing your terrorists will arrest them.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to awake you from your Dream.
> Not in another 1.000 years, dream-boy.
Click to expand...


As long as the people living there are proud kurds, you are the only dream-boy


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

I would just like to once again point out, that kurds have been living on these lands long before arabs, turks and persians arrived. If anyone's interested in learning more, then have a look here:
Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Ancient Origins of the Kurds
All credit goes to the members there, having worked hard to find all this information.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I said earlier in this thread:  the PKK are terrorists who murder innocent women and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its obvious that PKK is terrorist. And they dont represent Kurdish people . On the other hand i support kurdish people for their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather funny that neither of you have any evidence. Though i have evidence on child murdering by the turkish terror army.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are joking ? What do you want to see come and you will see the situation in Turkey .. you are just a terrorist go to hell..
> 
> All you show is that terrorist made videos and propaganda ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is that you have nothing to show. I on the other hand can show you pictures of the remains of children been striked by your terror airforce. I'm sure Kirkuki posted them earlier on this thread (Page 3)
> 
> *i've been to the turkish occupied part of Kurdistan*, and everybody supports the PKK, though most are scared to say it loud, knowing your terrorists will arrest them.
Click to expand...


You mean the Kurdish-occupied part of Türkiye.

And so have I.


----------



## purearch72

Syn the link you gave led to page 12 which does not say you support kurds and second if you feel like looking threw my posts you can clearly see that I said I'm not a supporter of the PKK ( BDP supporter) , but I am for an independant kurdistan.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes its obvious that PKK is terrorist. And they dont represent Kurdish people . On the other hand i support kurdish people for their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are joking ? What do you want to see come and you will see the situation in Turkey .. you are just a terrorist go to hell..
> 
> All you show is that terrorist made videos and propaganda ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is that you have nothing to show. I on the other hand can show you pictures of the remains of children been striked by your terror airforce. I'm sure Kirkuki posted them earlier on this thread (Page 3)
> 
> *i've been to the turkish occupied part of Kurdistan*, and everybody supports the PKK, though most are scared to say it loud, knowing your terrorists will arrest them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the Kurdish-occupied part of Türkiye.
> 
> And so have I.
Click to expand...


It has been kurdish long before the turks showed up in the middle east, so there's no point in your failed logic

So you've been in the turkish occupied part, where do you wanna go with this? Don't claim people there are satisfied. If you got a british flag thrown up your face, would you accept it? Neither will we accept the turkish flag over our cities.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> I would just like to once again point out, that kurds have been living on these lands long before arabs, turks and persians arrived. If anyone's interested in learning more, then have a look here:
> Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Ancient Origins of the Kurds
> All credit goes to the members there, having worked hard to find all this information.



yes actually Kurds created world i know it 

you are a fcking racist and terrorist .. some rasicts Turks say also all humans were Turk 

all your post just a Terrorist propaganda , all demogogy ... keep share the things from Terrorist sites and racists people however ,you can deceive some American people..


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is that you have nothing to show. I on the other hand can show you pictures of the remains of children been striked by your terror airforce. I'm sure Kirkuki posted them earlier on this thread (Page 3)
> 
> *i've been to the turkish occupied part of Kurdistan*, and everybody supports the PKK, though most are scared to say it loud, knowing your terrorists will arrest them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Kurdish-occupied part of Türkiye.
> 
> And so have I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It has been kurdish long before the turks showed up in the middle east,* so there's no point in your failed logic
> 
> So you've been in the turkish occupied part, where do you wanna go with this? Don't claim people there are satisfied. If you got a british flag thrown up your face, would you accept it? Neither will we accept the turkish flag over our cities.
Click to expand...


So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Kurdish-occupied part of Türkiye.
> 
> And so have I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It has been kurdish long before the turks showed up in the middle east,* so there's no point in your failed logic
> 
> So you've been in the turkish occupied part, where do you wanna go with this? Don't claim people there are satisfied. If you got a british flag thrown up your face, would you accept it? Neither will we accept the turkish flag over our cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?
Click to expand...


Go back in thread, i won't answer the same question for yet another time.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to once again point out, that kurds have been living on these lands long before arabs, turks and persians arrived. If anyone's interested in learning more, then have a look here:
> Roj Bash Kurdistan &bull; View topic - Ancient Origins of the Kurds
> All credit goes to the members there, having worked hard to find all this information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes actually Kurds created world i know it
> 
> you are a fcking racist and terrorist .. some rasicts Turks say also all humans were Turk
> 
> all your post just a Terrorist propaganda , all demogogy ... keep share the things from Terrorist sites and rasicts people howeveryou can deceive some American people..
Click to expand...


Where did i claim we we're the first nation to walk this world? But we we're in the middle east before any of our enemies, and we will as well be the last to leave this region. And what was wrong with the link above? Yes, we have many ancestors, so what! We are the true definition of middle eastern.


----------



## FckingAmazing

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Kurdish-occupied part of Türkiye.
> 
> And so have I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It has been kurdish long before the turks showed up in the middle east,* so there's no point in your failed logic
> 
> So you've been in the turkish occupied part, where do you wanna go with this? Don't claim people there are satisfied. If you got a british flag thrown up your face, would you accept it? Neither will we accept the turkish flag over our cities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?
Click to expand...


firstly not sheep .. it should be goat .. 

Kurdish people lived with ottoman empire without any problem . Ottoman empire did not expolit any people ... 

Ottomans have not Colonies like France , England ..
This is why Ottoman Empire is bad  
if they exploit , if they fck all black people , if they have slaves they would be greatest counry like US  If they killed Indians , if they steal from Africa , they would be great people 

For example Greece was Ottoman for 400 years but they speak their main language they have all culturel things because Ottomans was not a Rasict Country. Think about it if Italy have theese countries now theese countries would speaking Italian and they would be totaly italian .. or think about that the countries Frances colonies Morocco , Algeria , Tunisia 

*Countries that was Ottoman Empire*

Europe

1. Turkey:
2. Bulgaria (545 years)
3. Greece (400 years)
4. Serbia (539 years)
5. Montenegro (539 years)
6. Bosnia and Herzegovina (539 years)
7. Croatia (539 years)
8. Macedonia (539 years)
9. Slovenia (250 years)
10. Romania (490 years)
11. Slovakia (20 years), the Ottoman name: Uyvar
12. Hungary (160 years)
13. Moldova (490 years)
14. Ukraine (308 years)
15. Azerbaijan (25 years)
16. Georgia (400 years)
17. Armenia (20 years)
18. Southern Cyprus (293 years)
19. Northern Cyprus (293 years)
20. Russia's southern lands (291 years)
21. Poland (25 years)-protection-Ottoman name: Lehistan
22. Italy's south-east coast (20 years)
23. Albania (435 years)
24. Belarus (25 years)-patronage-
25. Lithuania (25 years)-patronage-
26. Latvia (25 years)-patronage-
27. Kosovo (539 years)
28. Vojvodina (166 years), the Ottoman name: Banat

Asia

29. Iraq (402 years)
30. Syria (402 years)
31. Israel (402 years)
32. Palestine (402 years)
33. Jordan (402 years)
34. Arabia (399 years)
35. Yemen (401 years)
36. Oman (400 years)
37. United Arab Emirates (400 years)
38. Qatar (400 years)
39. Bahrain (400 years)
40. Kuwait (381 years)
41. Iran's western lands (30 years)
42. Lebanon (402 years)

Africa

43. Egypt (397 years)
44. Libya (394 years), the Ottoman name: Tripoli
45. Tunisia (308 years)
46. Algeria (313 years)
47. Sudan (397 years), the Ottoman name: Nuby
48. Eritrea (350 years), the Ottoman name: Ethiopia has
49. Djibouti (350 years)
50. Somalia (350 years), the Ottoman name: Zeylan
51. Kenya coast (350 years)
52. Coast of Tanzania (250 years)
53. Chad's northern regions (313 years), the Ottoman name: Resa
54. Niger portion (300 years) Ottoman name: Kavar
55. Mozambique's northern territories (150 years)
56. Morocco (50 years)-patronage-
57. Western Sahara (50 years)-patronage-
58. Mauritania (50 years)-patronage-
59. Mali (300 years), the Ottoman name: Gat accident
60. Senegal (300 years)
61. Gambia (300 years)
62. Guinea-Bissau (300 years)
63. Guinea (300 years)
64. Ethiopia portion (350 years) Ottoman name: baboons

Connected Ottomans

64. Muslims of India-Pakistan-
65. The Muslims of the East India-Bangladesh-
66. Singapore
67. Malaysia
68. Indonesia
69. Khanates of Turkestan
70. Nigeria
71. Cameroon


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It has been kurdish long before the turks showed up in the middle east,* so there's no point in your failed logic
> 
> So you've been in the turkish occupied part, where do you wanna go with this? Don't claim people there are satisfied. If you got a british flag thrown up your face, would you accept it? Neither will we accept the turkish flag over our cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> firstly not sheep .. it should be goat ..
> 
> Kurdish people lived with ottoman empire without any problem . Ottoman empire did not expolit any people ...
> 
> Ottomans have not Colonies like France , England ..
> This is why Ottoman Empire is bad
> if they exploit , if they fck all black people , if they have slaves they would be greatest counry like US  If they killed Indians , if they steal from Africa , they would be great people
> 
> For example Greece was Ottoman for 400 years but they speak their main language they have all culturel things because Ottomans was not a Rasict Country. Think about it if Italy have theese countries now theese countries would speaking Italian and they would be totaly italian .. or think about that the countries Frances colonies Morocco , Algeria , Tunisia
> 
> *Countries that was Ottoman Empire*
> 
> Europe
> 
> 1. Turkey:
> 2. Bulgaria (545 years)
> 3. Greece (400 years)
> 4. Serbia (539 years)
> 5. Montenegro (539 years)
> 6. Bosnia and Herzegovina (539 years)
> 7. Croatia (539 years)
> 8. Macedonia (539 years)
> 9. Slovenia (250 years)
> 10. Romania (490 years)
> 11. Slovakia (20 years), the Ottoman name: Uyvar
> 12. Hungary (160 years)
> 13. Moldova (490 years)
> 14. Ukraine (308 years)
> 15. Azerbaijan (25 years)
> 16. Georgia (400 years)
> 17. Armenia (20 years)
> 18. Southern Cyprus (293 years)
> 19. Northern Cyprus (293 years)
> 20. Russia's southern lands (291 years)
> 21. Poland (25 years)-protection-Ottoman name: Lehistan
> 22. Italy's south-east coast (20 years)
> 23. Albania (435 years)
> 24. Belarus (25 years)-patronage-
> 25. Lithuania (25 years)-patronage-
> 26. Latvia (25 years)-patronage-
> 27. Kosovo (539 years)
> 28. Vojvodina (166 years), the Ottoman name: Banat
> 
> Asia
> 
> 29. Iraq (402 years)
> 30. Syria (402 years)
> 31. Israel (402 years)
> 32. Palestine (402 years)
> 33. Jordan (402 years)
> 34. Arabia (399 years)
> 35. Yemen (401 years)
> 36. Oman (400 years)
> 37. United Arab Emirates (400 years)
> 38. Qatar (400 years)
> 39. Bahrain (400 years)
> 40. Kuwait (381 years)
> 41. Iran's western lands (30 years)
> 42. Lebanon (402 years)
> 
> Africa
> 
> 43. Egypt (397 years)
> 44. Libya (394 years), the Ottoman name: Tripoli
> 45. Tunisia (308 years)
> 46. Algeria (313 years)
> 47. Sudan (397 years), the Ottoman name: Nuby
> 48. Eritrea (350 years), the Ottoman name: Ethiopia has
> 49. Djibouti (350 years)
> 50. Somalia (350 years), the Ottoman name: Zeylan
> 51. Kenya coast (350 years)
> 52. Coast of Tanzania (250 years)
> 53. Chad's northern regions (313 years), the Ottoman name: Resa
> 54. Niger portion (300 years) Ottoman name: Kavar
> 55. Mozambique's northern territories (150 years)
> 56. Morocco (50 years)-patronage-
> 57. Western Sahara (50 years)-patronage-
> 58. Mauritania (50 years)-patronage-
> 59. Mali (300 years), the Ottoman name: Gat accident
> 60. Senegal (300 years)
> 61. Gambia (300 years)
> 62. Guinea-Bissau (300 years)
> 63. Guinea (300 years)
> 64. Ethiopia portion (350 years) Ottoman name: baboons
> 
> Connected Ottomans
> 
> 64. Muslims of India-Pakistan-
> 65. The Muslims of the East India-Bangladesh-
> 66. Singapore
> 67. Malaysia
> 68. Indonesia
> 69. Khanates of Turkestan
> 70. Nigeria
> 71. Cameroon
Click to expand...


A Goat. You mean like Ataturk? Your empire did'nt have colonies, because you simple annexed all those lands!


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firstly not sheep .. it should be goat ..
> 
> Kurdish people lived with ottoman empire without any problem . Ottoman empire did not expolit any people ...
> 
> Ottomans have not Colonies like France , England ..
> This is why Ottoman Empire is bad
> if they exploit , if they fck all black people , if they have slaves they would be greatest counry like US  If they killed Indians , if they steal from Africa , they would be great people
> 
> For example Greece was Ottoman for 400 years but they speak their main language they have all culturel things because Ottomans was not a Rasict Country. Think about it if Italy have theese countries now theese countries would speaking Italian and they would be totaly italian .. or think about that the countries Frances colonies Morocco , Algeria , Tunisia
> 
> *Countries that was Ottoman Empire*
> 
> Europe
> 
> 1. Turkey:
> 2. Bulgaria (545 years)
> 3. Greece (400 years)
> 4. Serbia (539 years)
> 5. Montenegro (539 years)
> 6. Bosnia and Herzegovina (539 years)
> 7. Croatia (539 years)
> 8. Macedonia (539 years)
> 9. Slovenia (250 years)
> 10. Romania (490 years)
> 11. Slovakia (20 years), the Ottoman name: Uyvar
> 12. Hungary (160 years)
> 13. Moldova (490 years)
> 14. Ukraine (308 years)
> 15. Azerbaijan (25 years)
> 16. Georgia (400 years)
> 17. Armenia (20 years)
> 18. Southern Cyprus (293 years)
> 19. Northern Cyprus (293 years)
> 20. Russia's southern lands (291 years)
> 21. Poland (25 years)-protection-Ottoman name: Lehistan
> 22. Italy's south-east coast (20 years)
> 23. Albania (435 years)
> 24. Belarus (25 years)-patronage-
> 25. Lithuania (25 years)-patronage-
> 26. Latvia (25 years)-patronage-
> 27. Kosovo (539 years)
> 28. Vojvodina (166 years), the Ottoman name: Banat
> 
> Asia
> 
> 29. Iraq (402 years)
> 30. Syria (402 years)
> 31. Israel (402 years)
> 32. Palestine (402 years)
> 33. Jordan (402 years)
> 34. Arabia (399 years)
> 35. Yemen (401 years)
> 36. Oman (400 years)
> 37. United Arab Emirates (400 years)
> 38. Qatar (400 years)
> 39. Bahrain (400 years)
> 40. Kuwait (381 years)
> 41. Iran's western lands (30 years)
> 42. Lebanon (402 years)
> 
> Africa
> 
> 43. Egypt (397 years)
> 44. Libya (394 years), the Ottoman name: Tripoli
> 45. Tunisia (308 years)
> 46. Algeria (313 years)
> 47. Sudan (397 years), the Ottoman name: Nuby
> 48. Eritrea (350 years), the Ottoman name: Ethiopia has
> 49. Djibouti (350 years)
> 50. Somalia (350 years), the Ottoman name: Zeylan
> 51. Kenya coast (350 years)
> 52. Coast of Tanzania (250 years)
> 53. Chad's northern regions (313 years), the Ottoman name: Resa
> 54. Niger portion (300 years) Ottoman name: Kavar
> 55. Mozambique's northern territories (150 years)
> 56. Morocco (50 years)-patronage-
> 57. Western Sahara (50 years)-patronage-
> 58. Mauritania (50 years)-patronage-
> 59. Mali (300 years), the Ottoman name: Gat accident
> 60. Senegal (300 years)
> 61. Gambia (300 years)
> 62. Guinea-Bissau (300 years)
> 63. Guinea (300 years)
> 64. Ethiopia portion (350 years) Ottoman name: baboons
> 
> Connected Ottomans
> 
> 64. Muslims of India-Pakistan-
> 65. The Muslims of the East India-Bangladesh-
> 66. Singapore
> 67. Malaysia
> 68. Indonesia
> 69. Khanates of Turkestan
> 70. Nigeria
> 71. Cameroon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Goat. You mean like Ataturk? Your empire did'nt have colonies, because you simple annexed all those lands!
Click to expand...


Are you making me angry by offend Atatürk  dont worry you can say what you want , i dont care   i said that  i am not racist. After Republic Kurdish people had problems but now all problems solved .. and Kurdish people with us.. just some Kurdish guys having relationship with goats they decided to be terrorist


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> firstly not sheep .. it should be goat ..
> 
> Kurdish people lived with ottoman empire without any problem . Ottoman empire did not expolit any people ...
> 
> Ottomans have not Colonies like France , England ..
> This is why Ottoman Empire is bad
> if they exploit , if they fck all black people , if they have slaves they would be greatest counry like US  If they killed Indians , if they steal from Africa , they would be great people
> 
> For example Greece was Ottoman for 400 years but they speak their main language they have all culturel things because Ottomans was not a Rasict Country. Think about it if Italy have theese countries now theese countries would speaking Italian and they would be totaly italian .. or think about that the countries Frances colonies Morocco , Algeria , Tunisia
> 
> *Countries that was Ottoman Empire*
> 
> Europe
> 
> 1. Turkey:
> 2. Bulgaria (545 years)
> 3. Greece (400 years)
> 4. Serbia (539 years)
> 5. Montenegro (539 years)
> 6. Bosnia and Herzegovina (539 years)
> 7. Croatia (539 years)
> 8. Macedonia (539 years)
> 9. Slovenia (250 years)
> 10. Romania (490 years)
> 11. Slovakia (20 years), the Ottoman name: Uyvar
> 12. Hungary (160 years)
> 13. Moldova (490 years)
> 14. Ukraine (308 years)
> 15. Azerbaijan (25 years)
> 16. Georgia (400 years)
> 17. Armenia (20 years)
> 18. Southern Cyprus (293 years)
> 19. Northern Cyprus (293 years)
> 20. Russia's southern lands (291 years)
> 21. Poland (25 years)-protection-Ottoman name: Lehistan
> 22. Italy's south-east coast (20 years)
> 23. Albania (435 years)
> 24. Belarus (25 years)-patronage-
> 25. Lithuania (25 years)-patronage-
> 26. Latvia (25 years)-patronage-
> 27. Kosovo (539 years)
> 28. Vojvodina (166 years), the Ottoman name: Banat
> 
> Asia
> 
> 29. Iraq (402 years)
> 30. Syria (402 years)
> 31. Israel (402 years)
> 32. Palestine (402 years)
> 33. Jordan (402 years)
> 34. Arabia (399 years)
> 35. Yemen (401 years)
> 36. Oman (400 years)
> 37. United Arab Emirates (400 years)
> 38. Qatar (400 years)
> 39. Bahrain (400 years)
> 40. Kuwait (381 years)
> 41. Iran's western lands (30 years)
> 42. Lebanon (402 years)
> 
> Africa
> 
> 43. Egypt (397 years)
> 44. Libya (394 years), the Ottoman name: Tripoli
> 45. Tunisia (308 years)
> 46. Algeria (313 years)
> 47. Sudan (397 years), the Ottoman name: Nuby
> 48. Eritrea (350 years), the Ottoman name: Ethiopia has
> 49. Djibouti (350 years)
> 50. Somalia (350 years), the Ottoman name: Zeylan
> 51. Kenya coast (350 years)
> 52. Coast of Tanzania (250 years)
> 53. Chad's northern regions (313 years), the Ottoman name: Resa
> 54. Niger portion (300 years) Ottoman name: Kavar
> 55. Mozambique's northern territories (150 years)
> 56. Morocco (50 years)-patronage-
> 57. Western Sahara (50 years)-patronage-
> 58. Mauritania (50 years)-patronage-
> 59. Mali (300 years), the Ottoman name: Gat accident
> 60. Senegal (300 years)
> 61. Gambia (300 years)
> 62. Guinea-Bissau (300 years)
> 63. Guinea (300 years)
> 64. Ethiopia portion (350 years) Ottoman name: baboons
> 
> Connected Ottomans
> 
> 64. Muslims of India-Pakistan-
> 65. The Muslims of the East India-Bangladesh-
> 66. Singapore
> 67. Malaysia
> 68. Indonesia
> 69. Khanates of Turkestan
> 70. Nigeria
> 71. Cameroon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Goat. You mean like Ataturk? Your empire did'nt have colonies, because you simple annexed all those lands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you making me angry by offend Atatürk  dont worry you can say what you want , i dont care   i said that  i am not racist. After Republic Kurdish people had problems but now all problems solved .. and Kurdish people with us.. just some Kurdish guys having relationship with goats they decided to be terrorist
Click to expand...


No i'm not trying to offend you, just telling some facts on Ataturk and i'm sure your not racist, cuz there's nothing wrong in forcing 23 million kurds to live under you flag!


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Goat. You mean like Ataturk? Your empire did'nt have colonies, because you simple annexed all those lands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making me angry by offend Atatürk  dont worry you can say what you want , i dont care   i said that  i am not racist. After Republic Kurdish people had problems but now all problems solved .. and Kurdish people with us.. just some Kurdish guys having relationship with goats they decided to be terrorist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No i'm not trying to offend you, just telling some facts on Ataturk and i'm sure your not racist, cuz there's nothing wrong in forcing 23 million kurds to live under you flag!
Click to expand...


i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??

how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way  

i believe in democracy i believe all human need to be free and equal untill they dont exceeds another person's freedom. Search what ottoman Empire did the foreigners , non muslims.

I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making me angry by offend Atatürk  dont worry you can say what you want , i dont care   i said that  i am not racist. After Republic Kurdish people had problems but now all problems solved .. and Kurdish people with us.. just some Kurdish guys having relationship with goats they decided to be terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not trying to offend you, just telling some facts on Ataturk and i'm sure your not racist, cuz there's nothing wrong in forcing 23 million kurds to live under you flag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??
> 
> how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way
> 
> I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..
Click to expand...


They are only terrorists in your eyes, but in the eyes of over 40 million opressed kurds, they are freedom fighters.
Do me a favour and compare the total patriot kurds vs the traitor kurds here on the web. There may be a few traitors, but that's about it, don't hide away the truth


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk, once Assad falls, I say take what you want in Syria, but forget Turkey, that's never going to happen. So get over it now please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs won't give away an inch. Forget it.
> Background situation in Syria differs completely from North-Eastern Iraq, where Iraqi-Kurds achieved de-facto autonomy.
> 
> The FSA is in fight with Assad. Once he falls the FSA will deal with other issues (including those elements within Syria who cooperated with Assad against them).
Click to expand...


They don't have to either, it's always been kurdish land


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Sunni Man said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> a new _kurdish-jewish alliance _coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
Click to expand...


You make it sound like, our so called muslim brothers respect us They have occupied our Kurdistan, not Israel.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> a new _kurdish-jewish alliance _coming to power in the ME, so the only poo that stinks around here seems like to be your own one dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it sound like, our so called muslim brothers respect us They have occupied our Kurdistan, not Israel.
Click to expand...

All the I-know-you-are-but-what-am-I is childish and unworthy of the great warriors you profess to be. I wish you all would shut up and get on with the lovely Muslim tradition of strapping on bomb vests and blowing each other up.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make it sound like, our so called muslim brothers respect us They have occupied our Kurdistan, not Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the I-know-you-are-but-what-am-I is childish and unworthy of the great warriors you profess to be. I wish you all would shut up and get on with the lovely Muslim tradition of strapping on bomb vests and blowing each other up.
Click to expand...


I see your back. Have you been crying the last two days?
You probably think we're crazy suicide motherf*ckers. You've got the wrong impression on kurds, But then again, your just a racist prick, so don't try to play the innocent victim.
And don't you dare calling me a muslim only, i'm a kurd before anything else.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make it sound like, our so called muslim brothers respect us They have occupied our Kurdistan, not Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> All the I-know-you-are-but-what-am-I is childish and unworthy of the great warriors you profess to be. I wish you all would shut up and get on with the lovely Muslim tradition of strapping on bomb vests and blowing each other up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see your back. Have you been crying the last two days?
> You probably think we're crazy suicide motherf*ckers. You've got the wrong impression on kurds, But then again, your just a racist prick, so don't try to play the innocent victim.
> And don't you dare calling me a muslim only, i'm a kurd before anything else.
Click to expand...


yess you are kurd if you were muslim you could not be a racist .
O mankind! We have created you from a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes, that you may know one another. Verily, the most honourable of you with Allaah is that (believer) who has At-Taqwa. Verily, Allah is All-Knowing, All Aware. (49:13) 

Whoever works righteousness &#8212; whether male or female &#8212; while he (or she) is a true believer verily, to him We will give a good life, and We shall pay them certainly a reward in proportion to the best of what they used to do. (16:97)

And whosoever believes in Allah and performs righteous good deeds, He will admit him into Gardens under which rivers flow (Paradise) to dwell therein forever. Allah has indeed granted for him an excellent provision. (65:11)

The Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 said: "Whoever calls towards 'unsuriyyah (racism/tribalism/nationalism etc) is not from amongst us, he who fights on (the basis of) 'unsuriyyah is not from amongst us, and he who dies upon 'unsuriyyah is not from amongst us." (Abu Dawood) 

*The Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 said: "An Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor does a non-Arab have any superiority over an Arab; also a white person has no superiority over black person nor does a black person have any superiority over white person except by piety and good action. Mankind is from Aadam (&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605 and Aadam is from soil." (Sharh al-Tahhaawiyyah)*

Once Abu Dharr and Bilaal (&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575 had a dispute, but in a moment of anger Abu Dharr said: "O son of a black woman!" So Bilaal complained to the Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 who said to Abu Abu Dharr: "O Abu Dharr, did you slander his mother? You are a man in whom there is still some jaahiliyyah (ignorance)!" Abu Dahrr began to cry profusely and asked the Prophet to ask for forgiveness for him. Abu Dahrr left the masjid with tears streaming from his eyes and went to Bilaal. When he saw Bilaal he placed his cheek on the ground and said: "I will not get up until you place your foot over my face. You are the noble and I am the lowly!" Bilaal began to cry: he approached Abu Dharr, stood him up and then kissed him on that very cheek. Then they hugged each other and cried.9

Abu Dharr (&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607 said: "I cursed a man and slandered his mother, and the Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 said to me: 'O Abu Dharr, are you slandering his mother? You are a man in whom there is still some jaahiliyyah (ignorance)! Your slaves are your brothers whom Allah has put under your command. So whoever has a brother under his command should feed him of what he eats and dress him of what he wears. Do not ask them (slaves) to do things beyond their capacity and if you do so, then help them.'" (Bukhari)

The Companions (&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605 of the Messenger (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 included Muslim men of all tribes, races and colours. Their hearts were filled with Tawheed and they were brought together by their faith and piety &#8211; such as Abu Bakr from Quraysh, &#8216;Ali ibn Abi Taalib from Bani Haashim, Bilaal the Ethiopian, Suhayb the Roman, Salmaan the Persian, rich men like &#8216;Uthmaan and poor men like &#8216;Ammaar, people of means and poor people like Ahl al-Suffah, and others.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the I-know-you-are-but-what-am-I is childish and unworthy of the great warriors you profess to be. I wish you all would shut up and get on with the lovely Muslim tradition of strapping on bomb vests and blowing each other up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your back. Have you been crying the last two days?
> You probably think we're crazy suicide motherf*ckers. You've got the wrong impression on kurds, But then again, your just a racist prick, so don't try to play the innocent victim.
> And don't you dare calling me a muslim only, i'm a kurd before anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yess you are kurd if you were muslim you could not be a racist .
> O mankind! We have created you from a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes, that you may know one another. Verily, the most honourable of you with Allaah is that (believer) who has At-Taqwa. Verily, Allah is All-Knowing, All Aware. (49:13)
> 
> Whoever works righteousness &#8212; whether male or female &#8212; while he (or she) is a true believer verily, to him We will give a good life, and We shall pay them certainly a reward in proportion to the best of what they used to do. (16:97)
> 
> And whosoever believes in Allah and performs righteous good deeds, He will admit him into Gardens under which rivers flow (Paradise) to dwell therein forever. Allah has indeed granted for him an excellent provision. (65:11)
> 
> The Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 said: "Whoever calls towards 'unsuriyyah (racism/tribalism/nationalism etc) is not from amongst us, he who fights on (the basis of) 'unsuriyyah is not from amongst us, and he who dies upon 'unsuriyyah is not from amongst us." (Abu Dawood)
> 
> *The Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 said: "An Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor does a non-Arab have any superiority over an Arab; also a white person has no superiority over black person nor does a black person have any superiority over white person except by piety and good action. Mankind is from Aadam (&#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605 and Aadam is from soil." (Sharh al-Tahhaawiyyah)*
> 
> Once Abu Dharr and Bilaal (&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575 had a dispute, but in a moment of anger Abu Dharr said: "O son of a black woman!" So Bilaal complained to the Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 who said to Abu Abu Dharr: "O Abu Dharr, did you slander his mother? You are a man in whom there is still some jaahiliyyah (ignorance)!" Abu Dahrr began to cry profusely and asked the Prophet to ask for forgiveness for him. Abu Dahrr left the masjid with tears streaming from his eyes and went to Bilaal. When he saw Bilaal he placed his cheek on the ground and said: "I will not get up until you place your foot over my face. You are the noble and I am the lowly!" Bilaal began to cry: he approached Abu Dharr, stood him up and then kissed him on that very cheek. Then they hugged each other and cried.9
> 
> Abu Dharr (&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607 said: "I cursed a man and slandered his mother, and the Prophet (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 said to me: 'O Abu Dharr, are you slandering his mother? You are a man in whom there is still some jaahiliyyah (ignorance)! Your slaves are your brothers whom Allah has put under your command. So whoever has a brother under his command should feed him of what he eats and dress him of what he wears. Do not ask them (slaves) to do things beyond their capacity and if you do so, then help them.'" (Bukhari)
> 
> The Companions (&#1585;&#1590;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605 of the Messenger (&#1589;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1608;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605 included Muslim men of all tribes, races and colours. Their hearts were filled with Tawheed and they were brought together by their faith and piety &#8211; such as Abu Bakr from Quraysh, &#8216;Ali ibn Abi Taalib from Bani Haashim, Bilaal the Ethiopian, Suhayb the Roman, Salmaan the Persian, rich men like &#8216;Uthmaan and poor men like &#8216;Ammaar, people of means and poor people like Ahl al-Suffah, and others.
Click to expand...


Dude you take words too seriously. I said i was kurd before anything else, not that i i'm not muslim (cuz i am) And if you claim for yourself to be such a great muslim, then let us decide our own destiny.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not trying to offend you, just telling some facts on Ataturk and i'm sure your not racist, cuz there's nothing wrong in forcing 23 million kurds to live under you flag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??
> 
> how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way
> 
> I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are only terrorists in your eyes, but in the eyes of over 40 million opressed kurds, they are freedom fighters.
> Do me a favour and compare the total patriot kurds vs the traitor kurds here on the web. There may be a few traitors, but that's about it, don't hide away the truth
Click to expand...


yeahh you are totally right i really agree with you now . for examle according to El kaide's men  they are not terrorist yeahh


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??
> 
> how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way
> 
> I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are only terrorists in your eyes, but in the eyes of over 40 million opressed kurds, they are freedom fighters.
> Do me a favour and compare the total patriot kurds vs the traitor kurds here on the web. There may be a few traitors, but that's about it, don't hide away the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeahh you are totally right i really agree with you now . for examle according to El kaide's men  they are not terrorist yeahh
Click to expand...


I gotta go enjoy my social life now, but don't worry, i will be back to respond in 3 hours:


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are only terrorists in your eyes, but in the eyes of over 40 million opressed kurds, they are freedom fighters.
> Do me a favour and compare the total patriot kurds vs the traitor kurds here on the web. There may be a few traitors, but that's about it, don't hide away the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahh you are totally right i really agree with you now . for examle according to El kaide's men  they are not terrorist yeahh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta go enjoy my social life now, but don't worry, i will be back to respond in 3 hours:
Click to expand...


new trend cool terrorist  have a nice day


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It has been kurdish long before the turks showed up in the middle east,* so there's no point in your failed logic
> 
> So you've been in the turkish occupied part, where do you wanna go with this? Don't claim people there are satisfied. If you got a british flag thrown up your face, would you accept it? Neither will we accept the turkish flag over our cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back in thread, i won't answer the same question for yet another time.
Click to expand...


All I found was "*XXXXXXX* I believe it was your quote.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Meathead said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see your back. Have you been crying the last two days?
> You probably think we're crazy suicide motherf*ckers. You've got the wrong impression on kurds, But then again, your just a racist prick, so don't try to play the innocent victim.
> And don't you dare calling me a muslim only, i'm a kurd before anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you prefer goat instead of sheep ? i really wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being that you're Muslims, I expect you like little 9 year-old girls like the ones your prophet raped. I understand that today even parts of the Muslim world take a dim view of that kind of thing but I suppose sheep are almost as good as little girls or boys for you guys.
Click to expand...


without any knowledge about islam without any knowledge about Prophets ,  just with one biased knowledge , prejudicial talking .. read prophets life first then search about Aishe , wife of prophet.

raped ??? hahaha you are funny ..  demogogy is working yeahh

but dont do my advice because you will be converted islam 

here topic is not about that , discuss this somewhere else  

have a nice day


----------



## ima

So are CheeseKurds carpet kissing allah lovers? Or do they worship a white god?


----------



## Meathead

FckingAmazing said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you prefer goat instead of sheep ? i really wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being that you're Muslims, I expect you like little 9 year-old girls like the ones your prophet raped. I understand that today even parts of the Muslim world take a dim view of that kind of thing but I suppose sheep are almost as good as little girls or boys for you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without any knowledge about islam without any knowledge about Prophets ,  just with one biased knowledge , prejudicial talking .. read prophets life first then search about Aishe , wife of prophet.
> 
> raped ??? hahaha you are funny ..  demogogy is working yeahh
> 
> but dont do my advice because you will be converted islam
> 
> here topic is not about that , discuss this somewhere else
> 
> have a nice day
Click to expand...

*
"Aisha was six or seven years old when she was betrothed to Muhammad and nine when the marriage was consummated.[6][8][9] Aisha stayed in her parents' home for several years until she joined Muhammad and the marriage was consummated when she was nine.[6][8][9][10][11][12] However, al-Tabari records that she was ten.[8] The sources do not offer much more information about Aisha's childhood years, but mention that after the wedding, she continued to play with her toys"*

Aisha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is pretty sick shit any way you spin it. And you people idolize this sick fuck!!!


----------



## FckingAmazing

Meathead said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being that you're Muslims, I expect you like little 9 year-old girls like the ones your prophet raped. I understand that today even parts of the Muslim world take a dim view of that kind of thing but I suppose sheep are almost as good as little girls or boys for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without any knowledge about islam without any knowledge about Prophets ,  just with one biased knowledge , prejudicial talking .. read prophets life first then search about Aishe , wife of prophet.
> 
> raped ??? hahaha you are funny ..  demogogy is working yeahh
> 
> but dont do my advice because you will be converted islam
> 
> here topic is not about that , discuss this somewhere else
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> "Aisha was six or seven years old when she was betrothed to Muhammad and nine when the marriage was consummated.[6][8][9] Aisha stayed in her parents' home for several years until she joined Muhammad and the marriage was consummated when she was nine.[6][8][9][10][11][12] However, al-Tabari records that she was ten.[8] The sources do not offer much more information about Aisha's childhood years, but mention that after the wedding, she continued to play with her toys"*
> 
> Aisha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is pretty sick shit any way you spin it. And you people idolize this sick fuck!!!
Click to expand...


yeahh and all you know about him this ? okay i will say you your mother is a btch and you will hate from your mother okay ?

whatever i'll not say anything best way is to read if you wanna learn something. 

Or go with your prejiducial thoughts forever 

have a nice day


----------



## Meathead

FckingAmazing said:


> yeahh and all you know about him this ? okay i will say you your mother is a btch and you will hate from your mother okay ?
> 
> whatever i'll not say anything best way is to read if you wanna learn something.
> 
> Or go with your prejiducial thoughts forever
> 
> have a nice day


Anyway you spin it, worshiping a pedophile rapist is pretty sick, but insisting the rest of the world respect him is truly beyond the pale. A 9 year-old girl ffs! I don't care if it was Bedouin culture of 600 years ago - it's just sick!


----------



## ima

Meathead said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being that you're Muslims, I expect you like little 9 year-old girls like the ones your prophet raped. I understand that today even parts of the Muslim world take a dim view of that kind of thing but I suppose sheep are almost as good as little girls or boys for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without any knowledge about islam without any knowledge about Prophets ,  just with one biased knowledge , prejudicial talking .. read prophets life first then search about Aishe , wife of prophet.
> 
> raped ??? hahaha you are funny ..  demogogy is working yeahh
> 
> but dont do my advice because you will be converted islam
> 
> here topic is not about that , discuss this somewhere else
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> "Aisha was six or seven years old when she was betrothed to Muhammad and nine when the marriage was consummated.[6][8][9] Aisha stayed in her parents' home for several years until she joined Muhammad and the marriage was consummated when she was nine.[6][8][9][10][11][12] However, al-Tabari records that she was ten.[8] The sources do not offer much more information about Aisha's childhood years, but mention that after the wedding, she continued to play with her toys"*
> 
> Aisha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is pretty sick shit any way you spin it. And you people idolize this sick fuck!!!
Click to expand...


Mohammy also taught good muslims how to wipe their ass with rocks. Although no mention as to whether they threw the rocks away or kept them for the next time.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Meathead said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeahh and all you know about him this ? okay i will say you your mother is a btch and you will hate from your mother okay ?
> 
> whatever i'll not say anything best way is to read if you wanna learn something.
> 
> Or go with your prejiducial thoughts forever
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway you spin it, worshiping a pedophile rapist is pretty sick, but insisting the rest of the world respect him is truly beyond the pale. A 9 year-old girl ffs! I don't care if it was Bedouin culture of 600 years ago - it's just sick!
Click to expand...


I am begging you please respectttt


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are only terrorists in your eyes, but in the eyes of over 40 million opressed kurds, they are freedom fighters.
> Do me a favour and compare the total patriot kurds vs the traitor kurds here on the web. There may be a few traitors, but that's about it, don't hide away the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeahh you are totally right i really agree with you now . for examle according to El kaide's men  they are not terrorist yeahh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta go enjoy my social life now, but don't worry, i will be back to respond in 3 hours:
Click to expand...


Update: Do you even know the difference between Al Qaeda (or whatever) And PKK? Al Qaeda fights just for killing, while PKK fights for freedom. There is a difference between terrorists and freedom fighters.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you let the turks take your land? Too busy with the sheep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back in thread, i won't answer the same question for yet another time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I found was "*XXXXXXX* I believe it was your quote.
Click to expand...


Show me troll


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever i am sorry i offended you when i say you about goat thing .. 

i saw in this frorum everybody talking what do they  think  even they can offend my religion , so i supposed that there is democraccy here  then i wrote that ..

i am sorry (i need to write this or i think i will be kicked from this forum )


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> So are CheeseKurds carpet kissing allah lovers? Or do they worship a white god?



Show some respect for religion.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being that you're Muslims, I expect you like little 9 year-old girls like the ones your prophet raped. I understand that today even parts of the Muslim world take a dim view of that kind of thing but I suppose sheep are almost as good as little girls or boys for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without any knowledge about islam without any knowledge about Prophets ,  just with one biased knowledge , prejudicial talking .. read prophets life first then search about Aishe , wife of prophet.
> 
> raped ??? hahaha you are funny ..  demogogy is working yeahh
> 
> but dont do my advice because you will be converted islam
> 
> here topic is not about that , discuss this somewhere else
> 
> have a nice day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> "Aisha was six or seven years old when she was betrothed to Muhammad and nine when the marriage was consummated.[6][8][9] Aisha stayed in her parents' home for several years until she joined Muhammad and the marriage was consummated when she was nine.[6][8][9][10][11][12] However, al-Tabari records that she was ten.[8] The sources do not offer much more information about Aisha's childhood years, but mention that after the wedding, she continued to play with her toys"*
> 
> Aisha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This is pretty sick shit any way you spin it. And you people idolize this sick fuck!!!
Click to expand...


You are just a mentally challenged loser. Religion have'nt done sh*t to you, so what's the hate.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever i am sorry i offended you when i say you about goat thing ..
> 
> i saw in this frorum everybody talking what do they  think  even they can offend my religion , so i supposed that there is democraccy here  then i wrote that ..
> 
> i am sorry (i need to write this or i think i will be kicked from this forum )



I really don't care what you call me, so feel free to do whatever. And i'm muslim to, so there's no need for all that my religion stuff. I'm just saying that i put nationality before it.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are CheeseKurds carpet kissing allah lovers? Or do they worship a white god?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show some respect for religion.
Click to expand...


Seriously though, it looks like it would smell of feet in a mosque. Hot day+desert+taking shoes off=YIKES!

Do they ever clean the carpets? After how many kisses? Like a 10,000 kiss tune-up?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

To everyone here: Please stay on topix, if you wanna discuss religion, please do it on another thread.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> To everyone here: Please stay on topix, if you wanna discuss religion, please do it on another thread.



Yes but CheeseKurds are fucking carpet kissers and you think that a NATO country is going to give a piece of one of their countries to sharia hand chopping wife beaters?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone here: Please stay on topix, if you wanna discuss religion, please do it on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but CheeseKurds are fucking carpet kissers and you think that a NATO country is going to give a piece of one of their countries to sharia hand chopping wife beaters?
Click to expand...


Go a few pages back and read the article i uploaded


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Just to piss off the haters, i'm gonna send a link again: Kurdistan - Google Maps


----------



## Synthaholic

Kurds don't murder Turks?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...-kurdish-rebels-kill-24-turkish-soldiers.html


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> Kurds don't murder Turks?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...-kurdish-rebels-kill-24-turkish-soldiers.html



Please stop twisting my words. PKK kills armed forces, but not civilians.


----------



## ima

When you all bend over to kiss your carpet at the mosque, do some of the brothers fart? Because all that bending is like pumping water, sooner or later something's gotta give!


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds don't murder Turks?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...-kurdish-rebels-kill-24-turkish-soldiers.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop twisting my words. PKK kills armed forces, but not civilians.
Click to expand...


dont be stupid ... are you joking ?? when you put bombs in front of a million people ... is this for soldiers ?? fck off .. i wont share again your fcking baby deaths.. you are pretending like good guy or you are a jerk ..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds don't murder Turks?
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/middl...-kurdish-rebels-kill-24-turkish-soldiers.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop twisting my words. PKK kills armed forces, but not civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont be stupid ... are you joking ?? when you put bombs in front of a million people ... is this for soldiers ?? fck off .. i wont share again your fcking baby deaths.. you are pretending like good guy or you are a jerk ..
Click to expand...


I don't support killing of civilians, and neither does PKK, they are not Al Qaeda or Hamas.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop twisting my words. PKK kills armed forces, but not civilians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be stupid ... are you joking ?? when you put bombs in front of a million people ... is this for soldiers ?? fck off .. i wont share again your fcking baby deaths.. you are pretending like good guy or you are a jerk ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't support killing of civilians, and neither does PKK, they are not Al Qaeda or Hamas.
Click to expand...


 You are a joke .. i am living in Turkey .. have a nice day with goats ..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont be stupid ... are you joking ?? when you put bombs in front of a million people ... is this for soldiers ?? fck off .. i wont share again your fcking baby deaths.. you are pretending like good guy or you are a jerk ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support killing of civilians, and neither does PKK, they are not Al Qaeda or Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a joke .. i am living in Turkey .. have a nice day with goats ..
Click to expand...


Come on man, don't you have a single reasonable response in your pocket? So your living in Turkey, so what! I would have lived in Kurdistan, had it not been for our enemies occupying our country. Your occupation on 23 million can't hold forever, so you just keep living in your little dream world.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support killing of civilians, and neither does PKK, they are not Al Qaeda or Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke .. i am living in Turkey .. have a nice day with goats ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, don't you have a single reasonable response in your pocket? So your living in Turkey, so what! I would have lived in Kurdistan, had it not been for our enemies occupying our country. Your occupation on 23 million can't hold forever, so you just keep living in your little dream world.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who's too chicken to live in CheeseKurdistan. One question: are all CheeseKurds as chickenshit as you, or is it just you?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a joke .. i am living in Turkey .. have a nice day with goats ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, don't you have a single reasonable response in your pocket? So your living in Turkey, so what! I would have lived in Kurdistan, had it not been for our enemies occupying our country. Your occupation on 23 million can't hold forever, so you just keep living in your little dream world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who's too chicken to live in CheeseKurdistan. One question: are all CheeseKurds as chickenshit as you, or is it just you?
Click to expand...


Actually my parents moved away due to the baath regime, i'm here cuz i was born here But don't worry for me, i have already laid plans to return

I won't answer to a respond.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Just to piss off the haters, i'm gonna send a link again: Kurdistan - Google Maps



Haters, go piss your pants again A couple of years ago our enemies we're laughing at us for no Kurdistan on Google maps, and when it arrived as a region, haters started saying it will never be independent. Now what are you gonna say after the independence? It's nowhere near the size of the medes empire?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Sunni Man said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who align themselves with the zionists have embraced the devil and will have the same fate in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the arab countries can have relationships with israel so can the kurds
> 
> and also did you forget the turkish-jewish cooperation for like several years ? which is normal by the way but i bet it never crossed your mind to speak up aye !! hypocrite much !!??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing in my comment was hypocritical nor was it specifically directed to the Kurds; but to any muslim country that has dealings with Israel and the zionists.
Click to expand...


You seem to forget that our country is occupied, what are we supposed to do? Obviously arabs, turks and persians won't help us.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkuki     I,  very strongly,  believe that there is going to be a war----that might be called  WORLD WAR  III      ie it will be extensive involving lots of countries------but this time it is not a matter of  one side    vs     the other side       There is so much division in the  "ummah"   countries and societies that it will probably come to something like  six sides      Based on historic lack of love      I cannot imagine a happy  arab/turkey alliance     or a  happy  iranian/arab alliance       yet it seems to me that such an alliance is the only way the three can prevent   KURDISTAN  from happening       even if the three manage a kind of conciliation-----the shiites and sunnis will be happier to shoot at each other than at THE ENEMY.   I believe that a PREVIEW of the coming war is going on right now in Yemen  -------such a mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into world history.
> World history is full of glorious stories of nations and empires.
> On the other hand the Kurds only scratched their balls thoughout history just to be doing something, they didn't achieve anything.
> 
> Look at user "kirkuki" desperately trying to get support in a US message board, truly believing, that "Mitt Romney" will take up his fight because he thinks he's Miss-Universe and deserves to be supported. With this mindset you can't achieve anything. And when you look into history they didn't achieve anything.
Click to expand...


If Romney will kick your a** out of Nato, we won't be asking for more


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> nato is fighting your fight and giving you weapon once your kicked out then we will take good care of your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will take care of my kind?
> I'm sure there's somewhere waiting a bullet for you, Rambo.
Click to expand...


For us to use against you?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> kurdistan workers party have Strela ? nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's barely a morning work for NATO planes.
Click to expand...


And yet they have failed for 30 years


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## FckingAmazing

High_Gravity said:


>



great guy .. supporter of terrorist .. yes its no problem i think he does not know even what is the difference beetwen PKK and Kurdish people.. so just a ignorent supporter or a fake ...


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great guy .. supporter of terrorist .. yes its no problem i think he does not know even what is the difference beetwen PKK and Kurdish people.. so just a ignorent supporter or a fake ...
Click to expand...


Supporting a kurdish state does'nt mean you support PKK. They are two different things: PKk is just one of many groups fighting for independence. Kurdistan on the other hand is our homeland, and belongs to us all, even when occupied.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, don't you have a single reasonable response in your pocket? So your living in Turkey, so what! I would have lived in Kurdistan, had it not been for our enemies occupying our country. Your occupation on 23 million can't hold forever, so you just keep living in your little dream world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who's too chicken to live in CheeseKurdistan. One question: are all CheeseKurds as chickenshit as you, or is it just you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my parents moved away due to the baath regime, i'm here cuz i was born here But don't worry for me, *i have already laid plans to return*
> 
> I won't answer to a respond.
Click to expand...

As in: WAIT for the fighting to end, and IF your side wins, MAYBE move back AFTER the rebuild? You're such a patriot that I'm getting all choked up.

So where are you?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


>



What's this for? To show a beautiful flag next to a beaner flag with a loose sphincter on it?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this for? To show a beautiful flag next to a beaner flag with a loose sphincter on it?
Click to expand...


Our flag is a million times more beautiful than your bloody red turkish flag!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

As the Middle East is being remapped, this may be the Kurds' last shot at having their own state.

Millions of Kurds, observing the meeting of the Non-Aligned Movement (NAM) in Tehran last week, must have thought: "What about us? What about our non-aligned nation to be? We should be there. Maybe next time..."

It may be just possible that Kurds - which themselves admit their notoriety for internal squabble - are finally getting their act together; after all, history may be dictating, roughly a century after World War I and its aftermath, which dealt a big blow to Kurds. This is the last chance for the emergence of a Greater Kurdistan.  

After the two Syrian Kurdish parties made a deal - sealed by Iraqi Kurdistan President Masoud Barzani - to jointly run northeast Syria, Kurdish parties in Iran are also coming together.

Meanwhile, Ankara behaves like a bunch of headless chickens. 

Kurds are carefully paying attention to how Ankara decided to boycott NAM - even though Turkish President Abdullah Gul was personally invited by Iran's President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, and Egypt's President Mohammed Morsi proposed a Syria contact group - Turkey, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and Iran - to try to solve the Syrian tragedy.

This means that Egypt - under a Muslim Brotherhood president - privileges mediation for a civil war inside a fellow Arab country, while Turkey sticks to a colour-blind regime change strategy, which would only be possible with a NATO no-fly zone (it won't happen).

So the pressing question for the Kurds becomes how to profit from Ankara's each and every move.  

And the winner is... Israel

Not even Turkish public opinion knows what exactly are the contours of Ankara's policy for Syria - apart from regime change. President Gul claims that Damascus weaponises PKK guerrillas (there's absolutely no evidence), and that would be a casus belli.

Damascus for its part does not want a war with Turkey.

Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu - he of the defunct "zero problems with our neighbours" doctrine - is still toeing the line that the country could not accept more than 100,000 Syrian refugees (there are already 70,000 and counting); in this case, some fuzzy "safe haven" would have to be installed in Syrian territory. This Thursday, Ankara will press the complexities of the refugee crisis at a ministerial-level meeting at the UN.  

Ankara has insistently accused both Damascus and Tehran of supporting PKK guerrillas active in Anatolia and the porous border areas. Yet at the same time, Ankara has developed a quite secretive narrative; Turkey, once again, is aligned with Israel's strategy (the Mavi Marmara incident is now water under the bridge).

Tel Aviv avidly bets on Ankara becoming the hegemonic regional power in the - still hazy - event of a post-Assad Syria. As Israel has been deeply infiltrated in Iraqi Kurdistan for years, with very good connections - the Mossad uses it as an operational base against Syria and Iran - this will be manipulated as a bargaining chip to seduce Ankara.

Meanwhile, in Syria, the red, green and yellow Kurdish flag is now flying in places like Girke Lege - only 35 kilometres from the Iraqi border and only 15 kilometres from the Turkish border. Over 3 million Syrian Kurds now see an ideal opening to revert the official Ba'ath Party Arabisation policy.

US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, by the way, has already delivered the message to Ankara; even in a post-Assad Syria, this should be seen as a fact on the ground. And it happens to dovetail with Israel's charm offensive among Kurds - emphasising what would be their common agenda.

So what can Ankara do? Invade? Kurdish blowback is bound to be devastating.

Despite official rumblings, Turkish options for invading Western/Syrian Kurdistan are not exactly stellar. The Turkish army's morale is low - after the purge of several ranking Kemalists. Over 60 generals are in jail, accused of plotting a coup - and lower-ranking officials may even try it again. Alevis and Kurdish conscripts will refuse to fight an AKP-incited war. And the Turkish economy - not to mention tourism - will inevitably go down the drain.

Is there a leader in the house?

One can imagine whether Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) President Barzani's political scheming will be enough for him to embrace the Angel of History, and rise to the occasion.

He certainly sees a Greater Kurdistan independent from Arabs, Persians and Turks. But for that to happen in a grand scale he would have to conduct himself as a unifier - not only sharing power inside Iraqi Kurdistan but also managing conflicting Kurdish aspirations in Syria, Iran and Turkey. This implies a visionary streak plus tremendous diplomatic skills.

What's certain is that Washington and Tel Aviv are on board; this implies that Brussels sooner or later will follow. BRICS members Russia and China are not exactly against it. There are two possibilities here. A Greater Kurdistan forged as a model for the Middle East - in terms of a secular, dynamic, progressive entity respectful of religious minorities. Or yet another Western stooge.

A major geopolitical volcano is erupting. Ankara certainly has not analysed the blowback of weaponising Syrian Sunnis just for the weapons to find their way back into Turkey to be used by the PKK against Ankara itself.

This anti-imperialist analysis may be very useful to understand the Kurdish dynamic. But there's still much more to it.

Jeremy Salt, professor of History and Politics of the Middle East at Bilkent University, Ankara, and author of The Unmaking of the Middle East, in a conversation with La Stampa's world news editor Claudio Gallo, neatly summarised it:

"In 1918 the imperial powers divided the Middle East in a certain way that suited their interests at the time. They are now remapping it again - and again to suit their interests. It is not coincidental that this programme dovetails with Israel's own long-term strategic planning. Russia and China are fully aware of what is going on, which is why the present situation can be seen as a 21st century extension of the 'Eastern question' or of the 'Great Game' between Russia and Britain."

Make no mistake; each day makes it more likely that an unintended - or rather intended - consequence of this Great Game remix will be the emergence of Greater Kurdistan.

Pepe Escobar is the roving correspondent for Asia Times. His latest book is named Obama Does Globalistan (Nimble Books, 2009).


----------



## GHook93

Saigon said:


> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?



I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

GHook93 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!
Click to expand...


Your such a racist. Most of us are muslim, but don't come here and think we're islamists. But i agree that the fight in Syria should keep on going. Our enemies are killing eachother, while we have taken control over our lands.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your such a racist. Most of us are muslim, but don't come here and think we're islamists. But i agree that the fight in Syria should keep on going. Our enemies are killing eachother, while we have taken control over our lands.
Click to expand...

Holy Mackerel!!! I agree with GHook: we don't need another muslim thug-ocracy with more sharia bullshit that treats women like dog shit.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your such a racist. Most of us are muslim, but don't come here and think we're islamists. But i agree that the fight in Syria should keep on going. Our enemies are killing eachother, while we have taken control over our lands.
Click to expand...

For God's sake, take that "racist stuff" and shove it where that Kurdish sun of yours never shines. It is getting old quick.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a racist. Most of us are muslim, but don't come here and think we're islamists. But i agree that the fight in Syria should keep on going. Our enemies are killing eachother, while we have taken control over our lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Mackerel!!! I agree with GHook: we don't need another muslim thug-ocracy with more sharia bullshit that treats women like dog shit.
Click to expand...


Like Turkey?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a racist. Most of us are muslim, but don't come here and think we're islamists. But i agree that the fight in Syria should keep on going. Our enemies are killing eachother, while we have taken control over our lands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For God's sake, take that "racist stuff" and shove it where that Kurdish sun of yours never shines. It is getting old quick.
Click to expand...


So saying you wanna kill every muslim (13% of the world population) Simply because of the religion is'nt racism? And let me teach you something more on the subject of racism: Your one of them!
A place were the kurdish sun never shines? Impossible! The sun shines everywhere on this planet


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a racist. Most of us are muslim, but don't come here and think we're islamists. But i agree that the fight in Syria should keep on going. Our enemies are killing eachother, while we have taken control over our lands.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Mackerel!!! I agree with GHook: we don't need another muslim thug-ocracy with more sharia bullshit that treats women like dog shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Turkey?
Click to expand...


Like fucking all of them! Sharia is for gang raping pedophiles who take pleasure in beating women and wiping the shit from their ass with their bare hand. If muslims ever decide to become real human beings, we can talk.
If muslims could take the energy used to hate and kill (as per the koran), and invent something useful for mankind, it would be a start.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Mackerel!!! I agree with GHook: we don't need another muslim thug-ocracy with more sharia bullshit that treats women like dog shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Turkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like fucking all of them! Sharia is for gang raping pedophiles who take pleasure in beating women and wiping the shit from their ass with their bare hand. If muslims ever decide to become real human beings, we can talk.
> If muslims could take the energy used to hate and kill (as per the koran), and invent something useful for mankind, it would be a start.
Click to expand...



Sorry to say it, but such things only happen among our enemies


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Turkey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like fucking all of them! Sharia is for gang raping pedophiles who take pleasure in beating women and wiping the shit from their ass with their bare hand. If muslims ever decide to become real human beings, we can talk.
> If muslims could take the energy used to hate and kill (as per the koran), and invent something useful for mankind, it would be a start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to say it, but such things only happen among our enemies
Click to expand...


Then you're either not a CheeseKurd or you're not a real muslim, which is it?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like fucking all of them! Sharia is for gang raping pedophiles who take pleasure in beating women and wiping the shit from their ass with their bare hand. If muslims ever decide to become real human beings, we can talk.
> If muslims could take the energy used to hate and kill (as per the koran), and invent something useful for mankind, it would be a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say it, but such things only happen among our enemies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you're either not a CheeseKurd or you're not a real muslim, which is it?
Click to expand...


I'm a kurdistani muslim, anything else


----------



## kvetch

there is another huge minority in Turkey 10 million plus called the Alevis who suffer discrimination

they are a more broad minded heretical muslim sect related slightly to syria's alawites

Germany and France will NEVER let turkey join the EU; that one is dead


----------



## kvetch

GHook93 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice quite a few posters here support Kurdish independence, but I hear very little talk about the Kurdish PKK, the largest armed Kurdish independence movement.
> 
> Do you support them, or do you consider them terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support another Muslim theocracy state that would eventually form. Rather I support their desire to kill muslims. Muslims killing muslims is AOK to me! That is a similar reason I support the ASSSSSad regime desire and effort to stay in power. AASSSSSSad needs to keep it up and fight it out to the bitter end!
Click to expand...

sling your genocidal g hook and fick off, bastard


----------



## kvetch

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say it, but such things only happen among our enemies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're either not a CheeseKurd or you're not a real muslim, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a kurdistani muslim, anything else
Click to expand...

are the kurds the true medes themselves

i wish you well in your struggle for an independent kurdistan; you should have had it when promised long ago


----------



## kvetch

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making me angry by offend Atatürk  dont worry you can say what you want , i dont care   i said that  i am not racist. After Republic Kurdish people had problems but now all problems solved .. and Kurdish people with us.. just some Kurdish guys having relationship with goats they decided to be terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not trying to offend you, just telling some facts on Ataturk and i'm sure your not racist, cuz there's nothing wrong in forcing 23 million kurds to live under you flag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??
> 
> how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way
> 
> i believe in democracy i believe all human need to be free and equal untill they dont exceeds another person's freedom. Search what ottoman Empire did the foreigners , non muslims.
> 
> I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..
Click to expand...

so F amazin 

democracy goes like this..you say you support it

if a referendum / majority of kurds vote for independence like our scots would you support it

you are a lot more abusive on this thread than against the zionists...


----------



## kvetch

Synthaholic said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fucking idiot?
> 
> All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.
> 
> All of my posts have condemned the PKK terrorist organization.
> 
> So what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is located in Anatolia, Mesopotamia and Zagros region, kurds will never leave these areas, so just dream on with your kemalist thoughts. And Turkiye? Come on man, your a turk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Turk.  I just prefer the proper spelling.  It avoids confusion with the delicious bird.
Click to expand...

*All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.

All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.*

but half at least of the kurds live in south eastern turkey, so what you say is not going to be a proper state of the kurds is it?

I think mr kurdi's map is too big; there aren't a majority of kurds anywhere close to the med sea...they are arabs there when i visited but not kurds


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kvetch said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're either not a CheeseKurd or you're not a real muslim, which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a kurdistani muslim, anything else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are the kurds the true medes themselves
> 
> i wish you well in your struggle for an independent kurdistan; you should have had it when promised long ago
Click to expand...


Medes are just one of our ancestors Though most of us prefer to be called the ancestors of the medes, and not hurrians or the many others. And thank you for your support to our path for freedom.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kvetch said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistan is located in Anatolia, Mesopotamia and Zagros region, kurds will never leave these areas, so just dream on with your kemalist thoughts. And Turkiye? Come on man, your a turk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Turk.  I just prefer the proper spelling.  It avoids confusion with the delicious bird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.*
> 
> but half at least of the kurds live in south eastern turkey, so what you say is not going to be a proper state of the kurds is it?
> 
> I think mr kurdi's map is too big; there aren't a majority of kurds anywhere close to the med sea...they are arabs there when i visited but not kurds
Click to expand...


Arabs only form majority in Hatay province (As for as i know) And you also have to keep in mind that many kurds moved from there to west Turkey. In Istanbul alone there's 4 million kurds. And that's just one city! So if all the kurds moved back to their ancestral lands, don't you think they would fill up the majority again?

Please don't use the word ''kurdi'' It's an arabic insult against us.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Turk.  I just prefer the proper spelling.  It avoids confusion with the delicious bird.
> 
> 
> 
> *All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.*
> 
> but half at least of the kurds live in south eastern turkey, so what you say is not going to be a proper state of the kurds is it?
> 
> I think mr kurdi's map is too big; there aren't a majority of kurds anywhere close to the med sea...they are arabs there when i visited but not kurds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arabs only form majority in Hatay province (As for as i know) And you also have to keep in mind that many kurds moved from there to west Turkey. In Istanbul alone there's 4 million kurds. And that's just one city! So if all the kurds moved back to their ancestral lands, don't you think they would fill up the majority again?
> 
> Please don't use the word ''kurdi'' It's an arabic insult against us.
Click to expand...

Kurd means nomad in Persian. In other words the same a Gypsy (roma). The scum of the middle east.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kvetch said:


> there is another huge minority in Turkey 10 million plus called the Alevis who suffer discrimination
> 
> they are a more broad minded heretical muslim sect related slightly to syria's alawites
> 
> Germany and France will NEVER let turkey join the EU; that one is dead



Many Alevis are kurds while the rest are turk. I think alevi is a third version of Islam, but correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.*
> 
> but half at least of the kurds live in south eastern turkey, so what you say is not going to be a proper state of the kurds is it?
> 
> I think mr kurdi's map is too big; there aren't a majority of kurds anywhere close to the med sea...they are arabs there when i visited but not kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs only form majority in Hatay province (As for as i know) And you also have to keep in mind that many kurds moved from there to west Turkey. In Istanbul alone there's 4 million kurds. And that's just one city! So if all the kurds moved back to their ancestral lands, don't you think they would fill up the majority again?
> 
> Please don't use the word ''kurdi'' It's an arabic insult against us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurd means nomad in Persian. In other words the same a Gypsy (roma). The scum of the middle east.
Click to expand...


You just love trolling, don't you. Kurd does'nt mean anything in persian, where the hell do you get your info? Our name originates from the sumerian word ''Qarda''. Stop with your false claims already!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.*
> 
> but half at least of the kurds live in south eastern turkey, so what you say is not going to be a proper state of the kurds is it?
> 
> I think mr kurdi's map is too big; there aren't a majority of kurds anywhere close to the med sea...they are arabs there when i visited but not kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs only form majority in Hatay province (As for as i know) And you also have to keep in mind that many kurds moved from there to west Turkey. In Istanbul alone there's 4 million kurds. And that's just one city! So if all the kurds moved back to their ancestral lands, don't you think they would fill up the majority again?
> 
> Please don't use the word ''kurdi'' It's an arabic insult against us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurd means nomad in Persian. In other words the same a Gypsy (roma). The scum of the middle east.
Click to expand...


Listen up you armenian scum. Why don't you go do something useful, instead of insult us kurds, our homeland and our proud heritage (Medes, hurrians, gutians etc) You don't see me commenting on an armenian topix right? Cuz i'm not a worthless troll.


----------



## FckingAmazing

kvetch said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not trying to offend you, just telling some facts on Ataturk and i'm sure your not racist, cuz there's nothing wrong in forcing 23 million kurds to live under you flag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??
> 
> how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way
> 
> i believe in democracy i believe all human need to be free and equal untill they dont exceeds another person's freedom. Search what ottoman Empire did the foreigners , non muslims.
> 
> I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so F amazin
> 
> democracy goes like this..you say you support it
> 
> if a referendum / majority of kurds vote for independence like our scots would you support it
> 
> you are a lot more abusive on this thread than against the zionists...
Click to expand...


of course if they wanna separeted  i have no problem but you dont know the situation in Turkey..  you are speaking with a terrorist in this thread not a Kurdish...  and you cannot separated Kurdds from Turks we are mixed ... i have Kurd relattives friends .. noone support these shitterrorists.


----------



## ekrem

Poor thing with his fake-accounts has written 45 pages and still it is a 'no'.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> Poor thing with his fake-accounts has written 45 pages and still it is a 'no'.



What? Don't start with all this fake account sh*t. persians are still trying to calm themselfes down, by claiming all nationalistic kurds are fakers Now what's up with your no? Kurdistan won't gain independence by discussing on a forum, that's not what i have in mind either. But if your not human enough to accept our right for an independent state, then feel free to go on like that. But of course you can still look forward to kurds taking over


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> i started to think that you dont have brain .. ??
> 
> how can you suppose that all 20 miilllion people supporting Terrorist ? ok ok i understand know because you are a racist and terrorist so you need to do demogogy and propaganda   ok good work while representing Turkey in wrong way
> 
> i believe in democracy i believe all human need to be free and equal untill they dont exceeds another person's freedom. Search what ottoman Empire did the foreigners , non muslims.
> 
> I suggest to American people to visit Turkey and see the truth  because  you cannot trust a terrorist never ever..
> 
> 
> 
> so F amazin
> 
> democracy goes like this..you say you support it
> 
> if a referendum / majority of kurds vote for independence like our scots would you support it
> 
> you are a lot more abusive on this thread than against the zionists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course if they wanna separeted  i have no problem but you dont know the situation in Turkey..  you are speaking with a terrorist in this thread not a Kurdish...  and you cannot separated Kurdds from Turks we are mixed ... i have Kurd relattives friends .. noone support these shitterrorists.
Click to expand...


Hey, if kurds want to remain a part of Turkey, then i would accept it. But i have met hundreds of kurds from the north, and they all agree on an independent Kurdistan. This has nothing to do with terrorism, it's the wish of the people.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to say it, but such things only happen among our enemies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're either not a CheeseKurd or you're not a real muslim, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a kurdistani muslim, anything else
Click to expand...


But do you use toilet paper or rocks like Mohammy prescribed, to wipe your ass?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Turkish sociologist and author Ismail Be&#351;ikçi spent 17 years in Turkish prison for his scientific research and opinions on the Kurdish issue. In this interview with Rudaw, Be&#351;ikçi says that, while they will probably not gain independence, the 21st century is the century of the Kurds.

Be&#351;ikçi believes it is very important for the Kurds to preserve and strengthen their unity. On the international level, he feels Kurds have to provoke their issue. Why should Luxemburg, with a population of 30,000, have an independent state, while 40 million Kurds dont have one? he says.

Be&#351;ikçi completed his military service in Turkish Kurdistan. After 38 years, he returned to Diyarbakir where he met with Rudaw.

Rudaw: When it comes to solving the Kurdish issue in Turkey, it always seems to be a case of one step forward and two steps back. Sometimes it feels like the problems are about to be solved, but then they are not. Does the Turkish state really want to solve the issue?

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: The Turkish state does not have any particular view on solving the issue of the Kurds. Therefore, it delays dealing with the problem, hoping that it will be solved over time. That is because the Turkish state believes that as time passes, the Kurds will assimilate. A large number of Kurds live in the west of Turkey. The state believes that after two to three generations, they will assimilate and become Turks. I believe this is the plan of the state.

Recently, the state was trying to change the age that children started school from 6 to 5. The state is changing this due to the Kurdish issue. The state is aiming to assimilate Kurds. This is the policy of the state.

Ten years ago, the state did not reveal its goals with regards to the Kurdish issue. However, today and in the recent past, patriotism has grown among the Kurds. Therefore, the state has to reveal its true intentions when it comes to the Kurdish problem. 

Rudaw: In order to prevent assimilation into Turkish identity, what do the Kurds have to do?

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: Kurds have to speak and write in Kurdish everywhere. They have to advance the Kurdish language. The Kurds have to direct harsh criticism at the state.

Between 1985 and 1988, in Bulgaria, the Turks were made to name their children Bulgarian names. They were told that if they chose Bulgarian names, their lives would be easier. This Bulgarian policy was severely criticized by Turkish civil society organizations and Turkish publications. They called Bulgaria a fascist state. In 1988, Bulgaria stopped this. Now the problem does not exist. Later, the Bulgarian Turks established their own political party. Now Bulgaria is a member of the European Union.

But until this very day, Kurds in Turkey cannot name their children Kurdish names, particularly those names that contain the Kurdish letters [equivalents of Q, X, W]. These letters are forbidden by law.

The Kurds have to be intelligent in this matter and criticize the government. They have to insist on naming their children Kurdish names. Even if they cannot name their children Kurdish names in the state records, they can at least use the Kurdish names among themselves. For example, you could name your child Welat.

Rudaw: Regarding the constitution, there are several red and perhaps vague lines. For example, the Kurds have demanded education in their mother tongue, but the Turkish ruling party refuses to accept this request. If a new constitution is to be drafted, how will these problems be addressed?

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: As long as this government is in office, there will be no new constitution. The constitution that the current government is thinking about is still based on Turkish nationalism and Ataturks ideas.

In that new constitution, the word Kurdish will not be tolerated. This is still the policy and mindset of the government. When you have a parliament where most of the members have this mindset, I do not think you can set up a new constitution.

The government thinks establishing TRT 6 [a government-sponsored Kurdish language TV channel] and having optional Kurdish classes in schools is enough to solve the Kurdish problem. For the governors of Kurdish provinces, for security officials and directors of real estate offices and other Turkish officials, optional Kurdish classes could be a choice, because when they are in Kurdistan they must speak Kurdish. But for the Kurds, who number 20 million, Kurdish classes must be compulsory.

The Kurdish language must be the language of education from the day care centers all the way to the higher education institutes. This is happening now in Southern [Iraqi] Kurdistan. If it is happening in Southern Kurdistan, why should it not happen here? The Peace and Democracy Party (BDP) [pro-Kurdish party in Turkey] criticizes this double standard of the Turkish state.

Rudaw: As a Turkish academic you always talk about the unity of the Kurds.

[Be&#351;ikçi did not wait for the rest of the question]

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: We have to understand the situation of Kurdistan in the Middle East. Kurdistan has been partitioned and divided since the 1920s. In a time when the issue of the right of self-determination was more discussed than any other, the Kurds faced a catastrophe. They were divided instead of allowed self-determination. Partitioning Kurdistan was a terrible devastation for the Kurds.  Kurdistan was partitioned and on the borders mines, barbed wire and espionage drones were placed.

The Kurds have to understand that today there are 208 states in the world. Of that number, 40 states have a population of less than 1 million. In the European Union, which is composed of 24 states, Luxemburg, Malta and Cyprus have a population of less than half a million. But the Kurds are 40 million.

The Kurds have to ask questions on an international level. They have to ask why, if other nations with a population of less than a million have a state, they should not have their own legal status.

In the European Commission, 47 members exist; countries like Monaco, San Moreno and Andorra are members. The population of these countries is between 30,000 and 35,000. When the Kurds have such a big population, and such a large geography, why should they not have their country?

The Kurds have to always ask why they were subjected to this catastrophe. They have to criticize Europe as well. Europe calls those countries with very little population states, but they call a country with 40 million people terrorist. How did this anti-Kurdish system come about? We have to ask this question and provide a reasonable answer.

Rudaw: The 21st century is the century that the Kurds will gain independence. Is this century the century of the Kurds?

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: Yes, I see it as the Kurdish century. In the Kurdish problem, external factors play an important role. Imagine 1995 and 1996. During those years, if I was to write a scenario for the future of the Kurdish problem, I would never have thought that Jalal Talabani, secretary general of the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan (PUK), would become president of Iraq. I do not know if anyone could have that thought back then! If it was not for the U.S. intervention, the Kurds  even if they were tigers -- would not have been able to topple Saddams regime.

In Syria, a similar situation has come about. It has been 11 months that the Syrian National Council (SNC) has been fighting the Assad regime. We saw Assad and his army withdraw from the Kurdish cities, and Kurds announced self-rule system in those cities. Therefore, if the SNC takes over, or Assad remains in power, the Kurdish gains will not be lost. That is because these gains are linked to external factors.

Rudaw: Why can the Kurds not form a unified discourse? What is causing this disunity in Kurdish demands?

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: In the 1920s, forming a Kurdish state was very easy. But today, it is very difficult. A hundred years have passed since the partition. There are too many people sticking their hands in the Kurdish issue and their number is on rise. However, the stronger the Kurdish sense of patriotism, the shorter their hands will be. This is to say, if there is a better understanding of the Kurdistan partitioning, then the Kurds from different parts of Kurdistan will get closer to each other more easily.

For the Kurds, division has been a very effective means to use against them. In 1915, the Armenians faced a similar situation. The Lausanne Treaty is the calamity of the Kurds. Since1922, with the Lausanne Treaty, the Turkish Republic secured an international guarantee to deny the existence of Kurds and to work on assimilating them into Turks.

Rudaw: What do you think of democratic autonomy?

Ismail Be&#351;ikçi: The term federalism is clearer. However, the important thing is that Kurds run their own affairs by themselves. For this to take place, a border has to be drawn. Democratic autonomy is not a clear term; federalism is. That is because when you talk about federalism, you are talking about a border being drawn, just as it is in Southern Kurdistan and in Palestine.


----------



## High_Gravity

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvetch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *All my posts in this thread support Türkiye's sovereign border as it is today.
> 
> All of my posts support the Kurds having their own country, but not carved out of Türkiye.*
> 
> but half at least of the kurds live in south eastern turkey, so what you say is not going to be a proper state of the kurds is it?
> 
> I think mr kurdi's map is too big; there aren't a majority of kurds anywhere close to the med sea...they are arabs there when i visited but not kurds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs only form majority in Hatay province (As for as i know) And you also have to keep in mind that many kurds moved from there to west Turkey. In Istanbul alone there's 4 million kurds. And that's just one city! So if all the kurds moved back to their ancestral lands, don't you think they would fill up the majority again?
> 
> Please don't use the word ''kurdi'' It's an arabic insult against us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurd means nomad in Persian. In other words the same a Gypsy (roma). The scum of the middle east.
Click to expand...


Scum of the middle east? the Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs only form majority in Hatay province (As for as i know) And you also have to keep in mind that many kurds moved from there to west Turkey. In Istanbul alone there's 4 million kurds. And that's just one city! So if all the kurds moved back to their ancestral lands, don't you think they would fill up the majority again?
> 
> Please don't use the word ''kurdi'' It's an arabic insult against us.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurd means nomad in Persian. In other words the same a Gypsy (roma). The scum of the middle east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum of the middle east? the Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense.
Click to expand...


He's just jealous, knowing that all the lands he claims for ''Greater Armenia'' Belongs to us.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurd means nomad in Persian. In other words the same a Gypsy (roma). The scum of the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scum of the middle east? the Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just jealous, knowing that all the lands he claims for ''Greater Armenia'' Belongs to us.
Click to expand...

I am not the one claiming lands. I am telling you that your idea of a "Greater Kurdistan" is suicidal. Armenia has a country which Turkey cannot touch. An independent Kurdistan, on the other hand, is something that Turkey cannot allow.

It is a paradox that a people named "nomads" claim to have land which belongs to them. You're just going to get yourselves slaughtered.


----------



## purearch72

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum of the middle east? the Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just jealous, knowing that all the lands he claims for ''Greater Armenia'' Belongs to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one claiming lands. I am telling you that your idea of a "Greater Kurdistan" is suicidal. Armenia has a country which Turkey cannot touch. An independent Kurdistan, on the other hand, is something that Turkey cannot allow.
> 
> It is a paradox that a people named "nomads" claim to have land which belongs to them. You're just going to get yourselves slaughtered.
Click to expand...


If we could handle Saddam, I'm sure we can handle Turkey too.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum of the middle east? the Kurds are the only people in that region with any kind of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just jealous, knowing that all the lands he claims for ''Greater Armenia'' Belongs to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not the one claiming lands. I am telling you that your idea of a "Greater Kurdistan" is suicidal. Armenia has a country which Turkey cannot touch. An independent Kurdistan, on the other hand, is something that Turkey cannot allow.
> 
> It is a paradox that a people named "nomads" claim to have land which belongs to them. You're just going to get yourselves slaughtered.
Click to expand...


Whatever, but in 30 years you should'nt be surprised to see the kurdish flag on top of mount Arabat And for the last time, we're not your nomads, are you talking with your ass or something? We have a much longer history in the Middle East than you, and if you don't like that - well, it's just a shame.


----------



## ima

purearch72 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just jealous, knowing that all the lands he claims for ''Greater Armenia'' Belongs to us.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one claiming lands. I am telling you that your idea of a "Greater Kurdistan" is suicidal. Armenia has a country which Turkey cannot touch. An independent Kurdistan, on the other hand, is something that Turkey cannot allow.
> 
> It is a paradox that a people named "nomads" claim to have land which belongs to them. You're just going to get yourselves slaughtered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If we could handle Saddam*, I'm sure we can handle Turkey too.
Click to expand...


LOL! CheeseKurds handled saddam's mustard gas really well, you just sat there and gobbled it all up. Nice job.


----------



## ima

Anyways, there's enough dumbass fake muslim countries in the world right now who let their citizens use toilet paper instead of rocks like Mohammy prescribed, and we sure don't need another one.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> purearch72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one claiming lands. I am telling you that your idea of a "Greater Kurdistan" is suicidal. Armenia has a country which Turkey cannot touch. An independent Kurdistan, on the other hand, is something that Turkey cannot allow.
> 
> It is a paradox that a people named "nomads" claim to have land which belongs to them. You're just going to get yourselves slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If we could handle Saddam*, I'm sure we can handle Turkey too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! CheeseKurds handled saddam's mustard gas really well, you just sat there and gobbled it all up. Nice job.
Click to expand...


Are you to be considered a human being? It sure would come as a push to me. Atleast show some respect for the martyred you monkey fake-human! Trying to play awesome, but had i challenged you to a real outdoor fight, you would've ran away like a pussy sh*t.

PUK did capture Saddam for an amount of time, but he was eventually released. Then the americans found him hiding in his hole, like the rat he was. This is from an american source, so just shut it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Anyways, there's enough dumbass fake muslim countries in the world right now who let their citizens use toilet paper instead of rocks like Mohammy prescribed, and we sure don't need another one.



Just keep wishing. The future of the Middle east will be your nightmare


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, there's enough dumbass fake muslim countries in the world right now who let their citizens use toilet paper instead of rocks like Mohammy prescribed, and we sure don't need another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep wishing. The future of the Middle east will be your nightmare
Click to expand...


I bet you use toilet paper, not rocks like your prophet wants you to. So you're not even a real musler.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ima whats all this talk about toilet papers and rocks on peoples asses?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Ima whats all this talk about toilet papers and rocks on peoples asses?


"The Islamic prophet Muhammad specified that one should use an odd number of stones (preferably three) to cleanse the anal orifice after defecation "
Islamic toilet etiquette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima whats all this talk about toilet papers and rocks on peoples asses?
> 
> 
> 
> "The Islamic prophet Muhammad specified that one should use an odd number of stones (preferably three) to cleanse the anal orifice after defecation "
> Islamic toilet etiquette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


So? he probably just said that cause they didn't have toilet paper back then.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima whats all this talk about toilet papers and rocks on peoples asses?
> 
> 
> 
> "The Islamic prophet Muhammad specified that one should use an odd number of stones (preferably three) to cleanse the anal orifice after defecation "
> Islamic toilet etiquette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? he probably just said that cause they didn't have toilet paper back then.
Click to expand...


If a muslim questioned the word of Mohammy like you're doing, he could be put to death. So in fact, the only true muslims are the ones who wipe their ass with rocks.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Islamic prophet Muhammad specified that one should use an odd number of stones (preferably three) to cleanse the anal orifice after defecation "
> Islamic toilet etiquette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? he probably just said that cause they didn't have toilet paper back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a muslim questioned the word of Mohammy like you're doing, he could be put to death. So in fact, the only true muslims are the ones who wipe their ass with rocks.
Click to expand...


So theres not that many true Muslims than.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Islamic prophet Muhammad specified that one should use an odd number of stones (preferably three) to cleanse the anal orifice after defecation "
> Islamic toilet etiquette - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? he probably just said that cause they didn't have toilet paper back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a muslim questioned the word of Mohammy like you're doing, he could be put to death. So in fact, the only true muslims are the ones who wipe their ass with rocks.
Click to expand...


I think you've got a serious problem my friend. Why the hell would you discuss ass wiping?


----------



## Meathead

High_Gravity said:


> So theres not that many true Muslims than.


I give up. Is this a trick question?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So theres not that many true Muslims than.
> 
> 
> 
> I give up. Is this a trick question?
Click to expand...


What's your problem with muslims? I'm just wondering.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So theres not that many true Muslims than.
> 
> 
> 
> I give up. Is this a trick question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your problem with muslims? I'm just wondering.
Click to expand...

I regret to inform you that it is not just my problem with Muslims. Islam has become a pariah religion unwelcome in any land except for a few self-righteous and politically correct European countries which are quickly attempting to ebb. Islam has not covered itself with glory except in the eyes of Islamists in any part of the world, spreading from Asia to the Americas.

Islam has simply become a pariah in all the non-Isalmic world. If you haven't figured that out for yourself by now, then you probably never will.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up. Is this a trick question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your problem with muslims? I'm just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I regret to inform you that it is not just my problem with Muslims. Islam has become a pariah religion unwelcome in any land except for a few self-righteous and politically correct European countries which are quickly attempting to ebb. Islam has not covered itself with glory except in the eyes of Islamists in any part of the world, spreading from Asia to the Americas.
> 
> Islam has simply become a pariah in all the non-Isalmic world. If you haven't figured that out for yourself by now, then you probably never will.
Click to expand...


I personally know many danes, and have been around everywhere in Denmark, and it's nearly impossible to find someone that hates Islam, or any other religion for that matter. You may know some people in Prague, but don't start to think everybody's following your opinion.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? he probably just said that cause they didn't have toilet paper back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a muslim questioned the word of Mohammy like you're doing, he could be put to death. So in fact, the only true muslims are the ones who wipe their ass with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you've got a serious problem my friend. Why the hell would you discuss ass wiping?
Click to expand...


Hey, your prophet muhammy is the one who laid out how to wipe your ass, I'm just repeating what the man said. So you're saying that Mo has a "serious problem"? I agree totally.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? he probably just said that cause they didn't have toilet paper back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a muslim questioned the word of Mohammy like you're doing, he could be put to death. So in fact, the only true muslims are the ones who wipe their ass with rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So theres not that many true Muslims than.
Click to expand...

They hand out bumwad in Mecca, go figure.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a muslim questioned the word of Mohammy like you're doing, he could be put to death. So in fact, the only true muslims are the ones who wipe their ass with rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So theres not that many true Muslims than.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They hand out bumwad in Mecca, go figure.
Click to expand...


Bumwad?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Can we please cut the religious stuff? This topix is to discuss Kurdistan.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Bloodshed between Syrian revolutionaries and Kurdish militiamen raises worry over a new front in the months-long conflict.

When fighting broke out between rebel soldiers and Kurdish militiamen in the Syrian city of Aleppo on Sunday, rebels quickly downplayed the violence, calling it a mistake and claiming that a government ruse was to blame. &#8220;The problem,&#8221; read a statement put out by the main rebel coalition, &#8220;was the result of a misunderstanding that was created by a regime plot.&#8221;

Rebels expected the government to continue its military assault on Aleppo and other major cities this past weekend, despite its promise of a cease-fire for the Muslim holiday of Eid al-Adha, and the truce was broken repeatedly before it expired on Monday night. But the clash with the Kurds was unexpected&#8212;and, as the rebel response suggests, a cause for alarm among the opposition.

A conflict with the Kurds&#8212;who make up an estimated 10 percent of the Syrian population, have armed forces of their own, and have so far managed to remain unaligned in the grinding war&#8212;would likely be damaging for the rebel coalition, which is already hard-pressed in its struggle to overthrow Syrian President Bashar al-Assad. &#8220;It would spell doom for them,&#8221; says Shashank Joshi, a Middle East analyst with the Royal United Services Institute in London. &#8220;It would stretch them far too thin. They are operating at the edge of their envelope.&#8221;

Thirty people died in the altercation between the Kurds and rebels, and soldiers from both sides were taken hostage, according to the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights. The bloodshed reportedly started after some 200 rebels moved into Ashrafiyeh, a strategically important district in Aleppo with a high concentration of Kurdish residents. Analysts dismissed the idea that the government played a hand in inciting the violence. Instead, they say, it was more likely the result of suspicions between the two sides reaching a head as the battle for Syria&#8217;s largest city continues to unfold.

&#8220;Clearly this is not something that was orchestrated by the regime. It&#8217;s a very awkward issue for the rebels, because it underscores just how divided the opposition remains,&#8221; Joshi says. &#8220;The rebels don&#8217;t want to acknowledge this, but they&#8217;re viewed very skeptically by large parts of the Kurdish population in Syria.&#8221;

Unlike many in Syria, the Kurds do not necessarily see the rebels as welcome liberators&#8212;even though they have long suffered under Assad&#8217;s rule. Like the country&#8217;s Christians, the Kurds seem to be wary of reports of increasing religious radicalization inside the rebel forces. And if the rebels do emerge triumphant, many Kurds wonder where they&#8217;d stand in the new Syria.

The Kurdish regions are dominated by the PYD party, which many analysts tie to the PKK, the Kurdish separatist group that has spent decades battling for autonomy in Turkey. As the war intensified over the summer, the Assad government pulled its forces back from Kurdish-dominated areas, likely determining that any conflict with the Kurds would be too damaging to their fight against the rebels. The Kurdish-controlled areas have pushed to keep out of the conflict ever since.

One activist in the Kurdish city of Qamishli in northeastern Syria [western Kurdistan] reports taking part in a recent demonstration in which protesters had the message: &#8220;No to the regime, and no to the rebels.&#8221;

&#8220;What can you do when one side is killing you in the name of the rebellion, and the other side is killing you in the name of dictatorship?&#8221; the activist, Barzan Iso, says.

&#8220;The Syrian Kurds have tried to stay out of this as much as they can, and just look out for themselves. They&#8217;ve tried not to get involved on either side,&#8221; says David Pollock, a senior fellow with the Washington Institute for Near East Policy. &#8220;There&#8217;s a lot of suspicion and mutual mistrust between the Kurds and the main Syrian opposition. There&#8217;s no political agreement, and there&#8217;s a built-in rivalry over who&#8217;s going to take control of those parts of the country as the Assad regime weakens.&#8221;

Many Kurds are quick to point out that they have opposed Assad&#8217;s government for years&#8212;and that in 2004 they even waged a uprising of their own that resulted in a major government crackdown. And despite their suspicions, some Kurdish activists insist that Kurds and rebels are on the same side&#8212;and have sought to downplay the weekend clashes as well. &#8220;It&#8217;s a misunderstanding, and they&#8217;re going to fix it,&#8221; says one long-time Kurdish activist, who requested anonymity because of the sensitivity of the situation.

So far, the details of Sunday&#8217;s fighting in Ashrafiyeh have been hard to nail down. &#8220;It&#8217;s really difficult to answer. Nobody knows, and nobody tells the truth,&#8221; says one activist who monitors the violence in Syria.

But Joshi, the RUSI analyst, points out that such misunderstandings are more likely in Aleppo, where control is fluid and the fighting is chaotic, than in the Kurdish areas of the countryside that the rebels have largely left alone. &#8220;Outside of Aleppo, they&#8217;re giving the Kurds plenty of room. They know what the ground rules are,&#8221; Joshi says. &#8220;There are incentives on all sides to keep the Kurds out of the conflict.&#8221;

Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, thedailybeast.com


----------



## kirkuki

The civil activities to support the demands of the Kurdish political prisoners continue in the Kurdish-populated provinces in Turkey.

At least 650 Kurdish prisoners have been on hunger strike for 50 days, demanding the improvement of condition of PKK leader Abdulla Ocalan in Imrali prison and access to education in Kurdish language. 

The protest continues for the second day just outside the Amed jail and people have closed their shops and markets in Shamzinan and Gavar provinces, said the activists.

Clashes erupted as the protesters took the streets for two days consecutively in the Kurdish-dominated cities and even in Istanbul.

The hunger-strikers political detainees who were surviving on salted and sweetened water burned the Tekirdag prison as a response to the governments silence on Wednesday.

Turkey: Civil activities continue to back the Kurdish political prisoners


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So theres not that many true Muslims than.
> 
> 
> 
> They hand out bumwad in Mecca, go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bumwad?
Click to expand...


Bumwad=toilet paper


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Can we please cut the religious stuff? This topix is to discuss Kurdistan.



Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?

So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please cut the religious stuff? This topix is to discuss Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?
> 
> So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?
Click to expand...


Our country won't be islamic if that's what you claim. we also have kurdish christians, jews, yezidis, atheists and many more, we'll stand for our nationalism, not islamism.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please cut the religious stuff? This topix is to discuss Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?
> 
> So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?
Click to expand...


Ima do you work for a toilet paper company or something?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please cut the religious stuff? This topix is to discuss Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?
> 
> So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our country won't be islamic if that's what you claim. we also have kurdish christians, jews, yezidis, atheists and many more, we'll stand for our nationalism, not islamism.
Click to expand...


So you think that CheeseKurdistan won't be an islamic country because you'll have too much toilet paper?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please cut the religious stuff? This topix is to discuss Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?
> 
> So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ima do you work for a toilet paper company or something?
Click to expand...


No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?
> 
> So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima do you work for a toilet paper company or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.
Click to expand...


I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima do you work for a toilet paper company or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.
Click to expand...


Beating your wiVES, chopping hands, whipping and stoning rape victims, wiping your ass with rocks, selling off your children to gross old men/pedophiles, covering your women with a dirty, dark sheet... What's there not to love? 

I insult land thieving zionist Jews, not all of them. In fact, a lot of Jews agree with my positions... about what they're doing to the Pals. And iro's a sorry excuse for an almost dead woman, she's just a bonus.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating your wiVES, chopping hands, whipping and stoning rape victims, wiping your ass with rocks, selling off your children to gross old men/pedophiles, covering your women with a dirty, dark sheet... What's there not to love?
> 
> I insult land thieving zionist Jews, not all of them. In fact, a lot of Jews agree with my positions... about what they're doing to the Pals. And iro's a sorry excuse for an almost dead woman, she's just a bonus.
Click to expand...


This ass wiping thing sounds like serious business.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating your wiVES, chopping hands, whipping and stoning rape victims, wiping your ass with rocks, selling off your children to gross old men/pedophiles, covering your women with a dirty, dark sheet... What's there not to love?
> 
> I insult land thieving zionist Jews, not all of them. In fact, a lot of Jews agree with my positions... about what they're doing to the Pals. And iro's a sorry excuse for an almost dead woman, she's just a bonus.
Click to expand...


So you support the palestinians but not kurds? Typical turkish thinking, you sure your not one of them?


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, but CheeseKurdistan will be another fake muslim country that allows the use of toilet paper. Have you muslims no pride in your prophet?
> 
> So do you think that your new country should be a real muslim country and outlaw the use of toilet paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our country won't be islamic if that's what you claim. we also have kurdish christians, jews, yezidis, atheists and many more, we'll stand for our nationalism, not islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think that CheeseKurdistan won't be an islamic country because you'll have too much toilet paper?
Click to expand...


enuff of your crap , are you on heroin ? you back turkey and AKP party who are Islamist party/country but refuse kurdistan bcoz it might be another islamic country ? umm hello !! as far as i know kurds have proven to be pro-west (0 American soldier dead on Kurdish soil in 2003 "liberation" of iraq) been muslims currently, so do not use this BS excuse to divert the topic of Kurdish independence, dirty operator you are arent you ? i think we all know your contradictions and dirty minds towards kurds, claiming to be w hite American aint gonna make us stop thinking of you as a turk/iraqi/syrian/persian.

you are either one of them or you have been bumped by one of them, if you know what i mean .


----------



## kirkuki

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima do you work for a toilet paper company or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.
Click to expand...


oh he does, hmmm this goes to show she is lying to claim she is a white american, she is definitely from one of the countries that is currently occupying kurdistan.


----------



## kirkuki

ima IS a turk, we are all sure of that, lets now focus on posting articles related to Kurdish independence. just ignore the troll guys , do not feed her.


----------



## kirkuki

Being born a Kurd has been a huge weight on mine and my family's shoulders!" begins Berivan, aged 29, as we sit down for our interview in a warm cafe 50 metres from St Martin in the Fields, on the corner of Trafalgar Square in London, where a group of Kurds are participating in a three day hunger strike in solidarity with the historic mass hunger strike unfolding in Turkey.

The hunger strike in Turkey is entering it's 45th day, while Berivan has just finished her first day she is already looking tired and cold but utterly determined.

Her brother, Battal is finishing his 10th day as part of the mass indefinite hunger strike in a prison cell in Izmir, which is partly why Berivan has joined the solidarity hunger strike in London.

"From the moment I was born the problems began" continues Berivan grasping her plastic bottle of sugared water.

I suddenly feel guilty that I've brought her to a cafe to do the interview but at least there is momentary warmth out of the bitterly cold, northerly winds lashing the cold concrete steps of the church.

"My family name is Berivan but I had to make a pretence of being called Ufuk when I went to school or with any officials of the Turkish state."

"I'm on hunger strike because of the countless injustices and discrimination that Kurds face in every single sphere of life in Turkey. When I left school I went to university but how can one concentrate when your people are suffering such injustices, it's impossible!"

"My brother Battal was at university in Izmir and during the civil disobedience campaigns just before the Turkish elections in 2011, he wanted to ask the local BDP official if it would be possible to set up a 'Democracy Tent' at his university as a way of showing solidarity."

"The police had tapped the phone and were listening to the conversation. They raided his home that evening and took him into custody and charged him with being a member of a 'terrorist' organisation and said that they had evidence he was organising tents to be sent to Qandil for the guerrilla fighters of the PKK!"

"Can you imagine? He is now in prison because of that telephone call asking if the BDP could set up a tent at his university!"

"These are the ordinary people who are filling Turkey's jails in the so called 'KCK' trials" "They label anyone who is doing ordinary activities for Kurdish rights as 'terrorists'!"

"He demanded to speak in Kurdish at his so called 'trial' and so he has still not been sentenced or tried!"

When I ask Berivan about her younger brother's prison conditions, she begins for the first time in the interview to crack her fingers and her mouth quivers.

I suddenly regret asking the question. After a few moments she gathers herself and looks me in eyes.

"My mother doesn't know...." Tears begin to well in her eyes but she composes herself again and continues."

Our translater, who is also on the hunger strike leans forward and quickly explains that Berivan's mother does not know that Battal has joined the indefinite hunger strike and Berivan and her family believe that if they told her it would seriously affect her health and she could possibly die herself.

"We no longer receive letters, the prison authorities have stopped them" again she stops to compose herself.

"You know, my brother loves films, in my letters to him I used to write detailed accounts and reviews of films for him but now.." she chokes. I choke. The translator chokes. After a long pause and composing herself she says, "now I'm calculating just how many more letters I can send him....."

Later after she has composed herself, cracked her fingers again and taken a sip of her sugared water she is defiant!

"I support my brothers action and if need be I will do the same! I would burn myself tomorrow if I thought it would bring change for my people!"

I ask her if there is anything else she would like to add and she pulls herself up and looks me straight in the eye!

"I know one thing. One day the world will answer for their crimes to the Kurds! No power on earth can prevent the progress of the Kurdish Freedom march, those who try will bitterly regret it!"

* Author of the blog Hevallo. Turkey and The Kurdish Question. And Rojava Kurdistan!


----------



## kirkuki

November 2, 2012

BRUSSELS, In a written statement Peter Stano, spokesperson for EU Commissioner for Enlargement and European Neighbourhood Policy, Mr Stefan Füle (in charge also of the EU-Turkey Accession talks) expressed concerns over the health situation of Kurdish political prisoners on fast and called on the Turkish government to make efforts in the scope of international human rights norms.

The hunger strike has reached day 52 and it is putting the Turkish government under pressure as more and more people are supporting and joining the fast every day. Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an has been denying the action by prisoners and insulted them saying that they are just making a show.

On October 31, Erdo&#287;an claimed in a joint press conference with German Chancellor Angela Merkel in Berlin that there were actually no hunger strikers except one prisoner on a death fast. He said the rest were making a political show. In the same day and ironically in the same hours, Turkish Minister of Justice Sadullah Ergin stated in a joint press conference with his German counterpart Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger in Ankara that a total of 683 prisoners were on a hunger strike in 66 Turkish prisons.

The statement says that "The European Commission is following the situation closely and is concerned about reports that the health condition of the prisoners on hunger strike is deteriorating".

The statement that reiterates that "The Commission calls on the hunger strikers not to endanger their health and lives. We call for efforts to prevent a further deterioration in the health of the prisoners in line with international human rights norms".

As a general principle, the Commission "reiterates the importance to adequately address the Kurdish issue. The South-East needs peace, democracy and stability as well as social, economic and cultural development. This can only be achieved via consensus over concrete measures expanding the social, economic and cultural rights of the people living in the region".

The statement ends by saying that "Finding a solution to the Kurdish issue and to all the problems in the South-East requires the widest possible contribution of all democratic forces, and an open and frank public discussion that can be conducted in the full respect of basic fundamental freedoms."

EU Commission for Enlargement concerned about Kurdish hunger strike in Turkey


----------



## kirkuki

There are five Kurds on an alternated hunger strike in Toronto Kurdish Community Center in Toronto, Canada (1280 Finch Avenue West, Toronto, Ontario) since October 31, 2012 in support of Kurdish political prisoners on hunger strike in Turkish Prisons.

After holding a demonstration in front of Ontario Parliament with simultaneous demos in Montreal and other Canadian cities, Kurds in Ontaria have decided to go on a alternated Hunger Strike in the Kurdish Community Centre here on 1280 Finch Avenue West Location.

Hunger strikers in Toronto are asking Turkish government to honor the demands of Political Prisoners on Hunger strike in Turkish prisons. They want Turkish government to honor the international treaties respecting human rights and basic freedoms and remove obstacles preventing or limits Mr. Ocalan's freedom.

Considering overwhelming response of Kurdish people from all of the World these five said that more people will join them from the community. Administrative at the Kurdish Community Center Beritan said that public support have been overwhelming, however Canadian media as well like Turkish media have not shown interest reporting this communal action in support of human dignity and freedom.

Canadian Kurds also have been contacting members of Canadian Parliament asking for help to ask Turkish Government start a dialog with prisoners on Hunger strike and signing petitions petitions started by Dilan Batgi;

http://www.change.org/petitions/rec...-treatment-of-all-kurdish-political-prisoners and Kurdish Studies Network Academicions;

http://www.change.org/petitions/hun...ngage-in-constructive-dialogue-with-prisoners.
Five Kurds on hunger strike in Toronto | ANF ENGLISH


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I'm sure the CheeseKurds would like to start a company recycling old toilet paper... and rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh he does, hmmm this goes to show she is lying to claim she is a white american, she is definitely from one of the countries that is currently occupying kurdistan.
Click to expand...


I would guess on assyrian Those people are more anti-kurd than our actual occupiers.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you liked Muslims, your always insulting the Jews and supporting the Pals and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh he does, hmmm this goes to show she is lying to claim she is a white american, she is definitely from one of the countries that is currently occupying kurdistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would guess on assyrian Those people are more anti-kurd than our actual occupiers.
Click to expand...

So why did you give your "country" to Turkey, Syria, Iran and Iraq? We're you all too busy with the goats?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh he does, hmmm this goes to show she is lying to claim she is a white american, she is definitely from one of the countries that is currently occupying kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess on assyrian Those people are more anti-kurd than our actual occupiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you give your "country" to Turkey, Syria, Iran and Iraq? We're you all too busy with the goats?
Click to expand...


No my dear troll, it got occupied. You know it's kinda hard to put up against 4 occupying states and most of the world. And why are you so glad for goats? Perhaps they make you horny, is that it? Well, go to Turkey, syria, Iraq or Iran, i'm sure you'll find tons of goats to f*ck you


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> And why are you so glad for goats? Perhaps they make you horny, is that it? Well, go to Turkey, syria, Iraq or Iran, i'm sure you'll find tons of goats to f*ck you


ima will find a lot of goats there, true. If he wants to go he should take a look at Kurd4ever's map. The areas he designates as Kurdistan has the friendliest and most "broken in" goats, and not by chance.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess on assyrian Those people are more anti-kurd than our actual occupiers.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you give your "country" to Turkey, Syria, Iran and Iraq? We're you all too busy with the goats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No my dear troll, it got occupied. You know it's kinda hard to put up against 4 occupying states and most of the world. And why are you so glad for goats? Perhaps they make you horny, is that it? Well, go to Turkey, syria, Iraq or Iran, i'm sure you'll find tons of goats to f*ck you
Click to expand...


So then it was the CheeseKurds own fault for losing your country. Anyways, you live in a western country and can't even be bothered to live in CheeseKurdistan, which makes you just another muslim faker who uses toilet paper instead of rocks to wipe your ass like your prophet described..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why are you so glad for goats? Perhaps they make you horny, is that it? Well, go to Turkey, syria, Iraq or Iran, i'm sure you'll find tons of goats to f*ck you
> 
> 
> 
> ima will find a lot of goats there, true. If he wants to go he should take a look at Kurd4ever's map. The areas he designates as Kurdistan has the friendliest and most "broken in" goats, and not by chance.
Click to expand...


Kurdistani4ever my blind friend. I don't consider Kurdistan a part of the 4 terror states, so nice try It's occupied land, not parts of their states.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you give your "country" to Turkey, Syria, Iran and Iraq? We're you all too busy with the goats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my dear troll, it got occupied. You know it's kinda hard to put up against 4 occupying states and most of the world. And why are you so glad for goats? Perhaps they make you horny, is that it? Well, go to Turkey, syria, Iraq or Iran, i'm sure you'll find tons of goats to f*ck you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then it was the CheeseKurds own fault for losing your country. Anyways, you live in a western country and can't even be bothered to live in CheeseKurdistan, which makes you just another muslim faker who uses toilet paper instead of rocks to wipe your ass like your prophet described..
Click to expand...


What the hell is ChesseKurdistan? My homeland is Kurdistan Also knows as Media and Hurria.

You never answered my question: Why should palestinians have independence if kurds can't? I'm waiting for your answer.


----------



## Meathead

Absurdistan is moe like it. This is a US website and the US is having an election soon. Not that many care about the "Absurdistan" project. It is essentially a side issue that no one gives a rat's ass, until at least after the election.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Absurdistan is moe like it. This is a US website and the US is having an election soon. Not that many care about the "Absurdistan" project. It is essentially a side issue that no one gives a rat's ass, until at least after the election.



Really? Most people having commented on this topix supports a free Kurdistan, are you just completly ignoring every pro-kurdish comment? It sure seems like it. What is it you have against kurdish freedom? It was turks that lead the armenian genocide, only a few kurdish tribes we're a part of it, and yet you support Turkey, a country that will never respect you and your nation.

Never forget the future of the Middle east, this map will be haunting you till the day your corpse gets burned up to ashes:http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=101640126860435170753.00048e850e000496e2f84


----------



## Meathead

I have two nations. One is Greece and the other is the US. I have passports from both sides, but none from Armenia, my mother's ethnicity.

Nobody really cares, Absurdistan is a pipe drean.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> I have two nations. One is Greece and the other is the US. I have passports from both sides, but none from Armenia, my mother's ethnicity.
> 
> Nobody really cares, Absurdistan is a pipe drean.



Give me one reason to why i should take you seriously? And just like Ima you ignore comments you can't beat. Why so much hate for kurds? We're the only ones that would wanna give you free access to the sea, cuz we're not hateful, and yet you prefer Turkey, why? And don't run away from the question this time.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two nations. One is Greece and the other is the US. I have passports from both sides, but none from Armenia, my mother's ethnicity.
> 
> Nobody really cares, Absurdistan is a pipe drean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one reason to why i should take you seriously? And just like Ima you ignore comments you can't beat. Why so much hate for kurds? We're the only ones that would wanna give you free access to the sea, cuz we're not hateful, and yet you prefer Turkey, why? And don't run away from the question this time.
Click to expand...

I do not hate Kurds nor do I prefer Turks. A pox on both your houses! Is that clear enough?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two nations. One is Greece and the other is the US. I have passports from both sides, but none from Armenia, my mother's ethnicity.
> 
> Nobody really cares, Absurdistan is a pipe drean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one reason to why i should take you seriously? And just like Ima you ignore comments you can't beat. Why so much hate for kurds? We're the only ones that would wanna give you free access to the sea, cuz we're not hateful, and yet you prefer Turkey, why? And don't run away from the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not hate Kurds nor do I prefer Turks. A pox on both your houses! Is that clear enough?
Click to expand...


But you love Armenia (I would assume) We kurds would be happy to give you free access to the sea (Something you really need) While turks won't, so why not a free Kurdistan? it would do more for Armenia than Turkey. And look how you still did'nt answer my question


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one reason to why i should take you seriously? And just like Ima you ignore comments you can't beat. Why so much hate for kurds? We're the only ones that would wanna give you free access to the sea, cuz we're not hateful, and yet you prefer Turkey, why? And don't run away from the question this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate Kurds nor do I prefer Turks. A pox on both your houses! Is that clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you love Armenia (I would assume) We kurds would be happy to give you free access to the sea (Something you really need) While turks won't, so why not a free Kurdistan? it would do more for Armenia than Turkey. And look how you still did'nt answer my question
Click to expand...

No one cares!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate Kurds nor do I prefer Turks. A pox on both your houses! Is that clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you love Armenia (I would assume) We kurds would be happy to give you free access to the sea (Something you really need) While turks won't, so why not a free Kurdistan? it would do more for Armenia than Turkey. And look how you still did'nt answer my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares!
Click to expand...


I see, so you really have no reason to be against a free Kurdistan except for being racist against kurds You little 8 year old sh*t, the world would do better without people like you.


----------



## purearch72

how many posts do I have


----------



## purearch72

nice


----------



## purearch72




----------



## kirkuki

my advice to kurds, please ignore and do not feed the trolls. let them bark, just post kurdistan freedom related articles and photos.

supas/thanks


----------



## kirkuki

Northen kurdistan - Amed - on fire

kurdistan freedom demos, kurdish spring about to burst into bubble in northern kurdistan















*
turkish agents vid recording women waving victory fingers (shhhhh it is banned) turks are jokes i swear*




















*kurdish "MP" tear gassed*


----------



## kirkuki

*Kurdish leaders at the front of the demo*


----------



## kirkuki

[JURIST] The UN Human Rights Committee (UNHRC) [official website] criticized Turkey on Thursday for prosecuting activists under the country's vague counterterrorism law. The UNHRC alleged that Turkey has gone against international law standards by denying due process rights under its 1991 Anti-Terrorism Law [Reuters report]. UN rights experts allege that Turkey has been prosecuting activists, lawyers and journalists, holding them without cause and blocking access to a lawyer for pre-trial proceedings. There are currently nearly 100 journalists in Turkish prison, in addition to thousands of lawyers, activists, politicians and military officials. These prisoners are held in prison mainly on charges for plotting against the government or supporting Kurdish militants. The UN urged Turkey to modify its laws to ensure that they are compatible with the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights. There is growing concern that Turkey is turning to authoritarian rule.

Turkey has recently faced criticism for its human rights record. Last month the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) ruled [JURIST report] in X. v. Turkey that a gay man was detained in violation of Articles 3 and 14 of the European Convention on Human Rights. In July a Turkish court ordered [JURIST report] the release of 16 individuals detained on accusations of having links to Kurdish militants. Also in July the UN Special Rapporteur on the human rights of migrants, Francois Crepeau called on the government of Turkey and authorities in the EU to respect the rights of migrants [JURIST report] in the continent. In June the Turkish ruling party planned to abolish the special courts [JURIST report] used in coup and terrorism trials. The ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) plans to present a reform package including the proposed abolition of special courts to the country's parliament before the recess.

JURIST - Paper Chase: UN rights committee criticizes Turkish counterterrorism laws


----------



## kirkuki

Kurdistan opposition (Kurdistan Islamic Union , the Islamic group, the Change Movement , Future Party) demanded the presidency of parliament to initiate the next meeting to be held this week to talk about the events of the north and west of Kurdistan, while a deputy describing silence from the Government of the Region shame about what is happening events in Syria and Turkey.

For his part, MP for the Change Movement (Abdullah Mullah Nuri) in an interview with reporters, said that "the silence of the parliament and the government and the presidency of the region is stigma toward sit-in of Kurds in Turkey, stressing at the same time that their silence does not serve the Kurdish issue".

Kurdistan Region... Opposition demands parliament session of the events of the north and west of Kurdistan


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> [JURIST] The UN Human Rights Committee (UNHRC) [official website] criticized Turkey on Thursday for prosecuting activists under the country's vague counterterrorism law. The UNHRC alleged that Turkey has gone against international law standards by denying due process rights under its 1991 Anti-Terrorism Law [Reuters report]. UN rights experts allege that Turkey has been prosecuting activists, lawyers and journalists, holding them without cause and blocking access to a lawyer for pre-trial proceedings. There are currently nearly 100 journalists in Turkish prison, in addition to thousands of lawyers, activists, politicians and military officials. These prisoners are held in prison mainly on charges for plotting against the government or supporting Kurdish militants. The UN urged Turkey to modify its laws to ensure that they are compatible with the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights. There is growing concern that Turkey is turning to authoritarian rule.
> 
> Turkey has recently faced criticism for its human rights record. Last month the European Court of Human Rights (ECHR) ruled [JURIST report] in X. v. Turkey that a gay man was detained in violation of Articles 3 and 14 of the European Convention on Human Rights. In July a Turkish court ordered [JURIST report] the release of 16 individuals detained on accusations of having links to Kurdish militants. Also in July the UN Special Rapporteur on the human rights of migrants, Francois Crepeau called on the government of Turkey and authorities in the EU to respect the rights of migrants [JURIST report] in the continent. In June the Turkish ruling party planned to abolish the special courts [JURIST report] used in coup and terrorism trials. The ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) plans to present a reform package including the proposed abolition of special courts to the country's parliament before the recess.
> 
> JURIST - Paper Chase: UN rights committee criticizes Turkish counterterrorism laws



Give me a break, as if a muslim CheeseKurdistan wouldn't beat, whip and stone gays and lesbians. kirk, if you want to generate sympathy for your cause, don't be an idiot.


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> *Kurdish leaders at the front of the demo*



You need better looking women.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my dear troll, it got occupied. You know it's kinda hard to put up against 4 occupying states and most of the world. And why are you so glad for goats? Perhaps they make you horny, is that it? Well, go to Turkey, syria, Iraq or Iran, i'm sure you'll find tons of goats to f*ck you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it was the CheeseKurds own fault for losing your country. Anyways, you live in a western country and can't even be bothered to live in CheeseKurdistan, which makes you just another muslim faker who uses toilet paper instead of rocks to wipe your ass like your prophet described..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell is ChesseKurdistan? My homeland is Kurdistan Also knows as Media and Hurria.
> 
> You never answered my question: Why should palestinians have independence if kurds can't? I'm waiting for your answer.
Click to expand...


I never said that you Cheeseheads couldn't have your own country, I said you can have northern Iraq, as much of Syria as you want, then, when you secure a piece of Iran, we can talk Turkey. But you need a better name than CheeseKurdistan, and you need an original flag.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then it was the CheeseKurds own fault for losing your country. Anyways, you live in a western country and can't even be bothered to live in CheeseKurdistan, which makes you just another muslim faker who uses toilet paper instead of rocks to wipe your ass like your prophet described..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is ChesseKurdistan? My homeland is Kurdistan Also knows as Media and Hurria.
> 
> You never answered my question: Why should palestinians have independence if kurds can't? I'm waiting for your answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that you Cheeseheads couldn't have your own country, I said you can have northern Iraq, as much of Syria as you want, then, when you secure a piece of Iran, we can talk Turkey. But you need a better name than CheeseKurdistan, and you need an original flag.
Click to expand...


This is our ancestral land, and we won't give up an inch: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRTJyEqBKCI&feature=plcp]Kurdish Median Empire and Crushing Evil Assyria - YouTube[/ame]
And this video shows what belongs to us, and why it ended up like that


----------



## kirkuki

Kurdish mother sprayed with tear-gas by Turkish police while protesting against Turkish state brutality.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ERBIL, Kurdistan Region - Abdulhakim Bashaar, secretary of the Kurdish Democratic Party in Syria (KDP-S), released a statement last week that said his party had united with the Kurdish Unity Party and Freedom Party in Kobane. 

The move followed an incident where the Peoples Defence Units (YPG)  an extension of the Democratic Union Party (PYD) -- told nine Kurdish parties in Kobane not to raise the Syrian independence flag. This led to tensions, with the Kurdish National Council (KNC) accusing the PYD of imposing its will.

Recently, fighting broke out between the Free Syrian Army (FSA) and combatants of the PYD in the Ashrafiyeh district of Aleppo and rural areas of the province. Dozens were killed and hundreds of Kurds were kidnapped  and later released -- by the FSA.

The fight not only led to tensions between the Syrian opposition and the PYD, but also between the PYD and the other Kurdish parties united in the KNC, who signed an agreement in July 2012 to jointly administer the Kurdish areas of Syria.

According to YPG spokesperson Sipan Hamou, who spoke with Al Kurdiya News, nine Kurdish parties were told to lower the Syrian independence flag in order to not provoke the public in light of the events in Ashrafiyeh. The PYD sees the flag as representing the FSA. 

The YPG said the removal was not forced, but other Kurdish parties do not agree. After the incident, the KDP-S moved 150 armed men to protect its offices, according to Kurdish news site Welati. 

Moreover, local KNC representatives in Efrin and Aleppo suspended their membership in the unity agreement, and the KDP-S withdrew from the agreement, accusing the PYD of kidnapping Bahzad Dorsin, a member of its political bureau.

After the incidents in Kobane, the KNC held a demonstration on Tuesday against the actions of the PYD, calling for Kurdish unity instead of Kurdish-Kurdish conflict.

Heyam Aqil, the London representative of the KDP-S, told Rudaw that the party united with the others in order to lead the political movement in Kobane. Its a step that will lead to further unity between the three parties and a strategic need at this stage, she said.

Aqil added that Massoud Barzani, president of the Kurdistan region, always encouraged unity.

Despite the fact that the parties all belong to the KNC, they still follow different political strategies and do not agree on all points.

Thomas McGee, an independent expert on Syrian Kurds, told Rudaw that Barzani pressed the three parties to work together and promised them more support in meetings in June in Erbil.

The three have been trying to get together for a long time and it was mentioned that Barzani had promised to open a TV channel for them if they could coordinate.

The Syrian opposition has Orient TV, broadcast from the United Arab Emirates, and the PYD has the support of Ronahi TV. Both channels were launched after the revolution in 2011. The parties in the KNC do not have their own channel yet.

This Friday, demonstrations that call for an end to the strife between the FSA and Kurds, and also between Kurds and Kurds, are expected, according to a statement from the Kurdish Youth Movement.


----------



## kirkuki

today turkish ugly flag burnt in souths(iraqi) kurdistan cities of Erbil and Sulaimani in solidarity with hunger strikes of Kurdish politicians in turkish jails..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> today turkish ugly flag burnt in souths(iraqi) kurdistan cities of Erbil and Sulaimani in solidarity with hunger strikes of Kurdish politicians in turkish jails..



That barbaric flag should'nt even exist on the face of the earth, millions of innocent people have been killed under it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmffgIqlAYA]"The Three Terrors" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is ChesseKurdistan? My homeland is Kurdistan Also knows as Media and Hurria.
> 
> You never answered my question: Why should palestinians have independence if kurds can't? I'm waiting for your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that you Cheeseheads couldn't have your own country, I said you can have northern Iraq, as much of Syria as you want, then, when you secure a piece of Iran, we can talk Turkey. But you need a better name than CheeseKurdistan, and you need an original flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is our ancestral land, and we won't give up an inch:
> And this video shows what belongs to us, and why it ended up like that
Click to expand...


I don't watch videos. But the part that's REALLY REALLY funny is that "we won't give up an inch". You've already given 100% of your land to 4 countries!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

*The Face Of Evil*:


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


>



haters gonna hate (Ima)


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Synthaholic said:


> *The Face Of Evil*:



Alright mr. Mongol (Turk)

Did you like ''The three terrors''?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that you Cheeseheads couldn't have your own country, I said you can have northern Iraq, as much of Syria as you want, then, when you secure a piece of Iran, we can talk Turkey. But you need a better name than CheeseKurdistan, and you need an original flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our ancestral land, and we won't give up an inch:
> And this video shows what belongs to us, and why it ended up like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch videos. But the part that's REALLY REALLY funny is that "we won't give up an inch". You've already given 100% of your land to 4 countries!!!!
Click to expand...


If you have a low number of IQ then please stay away from forums like this. Giving up is accepting defeat, we have'nt given up mr. Turk, or whatever you are.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

By ÖMER TA&#350;PINAR

&#8220;The real fear is not that Syria is dividing. It's that the Kurds are uniting,&#8221; Aliza Marcus -- the author of the best book published so far on the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), &#8220;Blood and Belief: The PKK and the Kurdish Fight for Independence&#8221; -- argues in a recent article about Kurds in the Middle East. There are approximately 35 million Kurds in the Middle East. Although exact numbers are often disputed it is widely accepted that at least half of the total Kurdish population -- about 15 to 20 million -- live in Turkey. The Palestinians may be the most often proclaimed &#8220;nation without a state.&#8221; The Kurds, on the other hand, who outnumber the Palestinians by a factor of five, are the most populous such nation in the Middle East. 

The concept of a nation-state is of course a Western invention, with relatively recent roots in the 18th and 19th centuries. France, with its famous revolution in 1789, is often considered the textbook example of this European trajectory for nation-state formation. If France is par-excellence the most illustrative European example of a strong nation-state, there is little doubt that the France of the Muslim world is Turkey. The Kemalist revolution modeled itself after the French Republic's anti-clerical laicism and assimilative nationalism. Although France is today far more advanced than Turkey in terms of its democratic evolution, an aversion to religiosity, minority rights, multiculturalism and federalism became common characteristics of both France and Turkey.

The Kurdish challenge to the Kemalist project traumatized Turkey from the early days and continues to do so today. From the Sheik Said uprising in 1925 to the PKK's current struggle for self-rule, the Kurdish question remains the Achilles heel of the Turkish nation-state. Assimilation was probably an easier proposition in the 19th and early 20th century. It became increasingly difficult to assimilate a minority with growing ethnic and political consciousness in the last few decades.

Today, Turks are facing an increasingly nationalist Kurdish generation with growing expectations and aspirations. And Turks know the power of nationalism. They lost their empire because of nationalist minorities determined to establish their own nation-states. Ethnic demands for self-determination, supported by President Woodrow Wilson in the United States, became the nightmare of the crumbling imperial center. It is therefore not surprising that today Ankara is equally alarmed about prospects of Kurdish nationalism and a greater Kurdistan emerging in the region. It is very likely that in the wake of the dissolution of the Assad regime a semi-autonomous Kurdish regional government will be formed in northern Syria. With the presence of the Kurdish regional government in Iraq, a newly formed Kurdish region in Syria, and Iran's own Kurdish region, soon Turkey will see nothing but Kurdish entities at its southern borders.

As Aliza Marcus argues in the foreign policy journal The National Interest: &#8220;Ankara, for one, has long worried that what happens to Kurdish minorities in Iraq, Syria or Iran would strengthen Turkish Kurdish separatists or legitimize international calls for Turkey to grant Kurds national rights. Turkey is right to be concerned. After Saddam Hussein was toppled in 2003, the creation of a Kurdish federation in northern Iraq reinvigorated nationalist demands by Turkish Kurds, who demanded no less for themselves. (These demands were one reason why in 2005 the PKK abandoned the cease-fire it had called after PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan was captured and imprisoned by Turkey in 1999.) If Syrian Kurds win autonomy, Turkey's reasons for denying its Kurdish minority the same will sound specious. After all, it's hard to keep claiming that Kurds don't know what they want -- or don't really want what they say -- if almost one-half of the region's Kurds govern themselves.&#8221;

It is time for Turkey to realize that the Arab Spring at its core is a movement for democratic self determination. Such sweeping change in the region was bound to have a major impact on Kurdish demands for self-determination. The emergence of an independent greater Kurdistan is the dream of millions of nationalist Kurds. The only hope for stemming this growing tide in Turkey is to co-opt the Kurds in the framework of federalism and autonomy. This may be a bridge too far for a country that constantly fears dismemberment due to its vivid memories of Ottoman disintegration. Turkey has already given up strict assimilation. But it has yet to adopt genuine multiculturalism. Nothing less than serious steps towards democratization, multiculturalism and federalism will co-opt the Kurdish tide.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

By Stanley A. Weiss 

WASHINGTON -- Had the course of history taken a modest swerve, the United States and Kurdistan might have celebrated their independence on the very same day. It was July 4, 1187 -- 825 years ago -- that Saladin, Islam's greatest ruler, defeated 20,000 outmatched Crusaders at the bloody Battle of Hattin. The victory ultimately delivered Jerusalem into the hands of Saladin, the crown jewel of an Islamic caliphate stretching from the shores of Tunis through Cairo, Baghdad and Damascus.

If the Kurds' most famous son had bothered to identify himself as such, it may well have been the beginning of a Kurdish empire to rival the Ottomans or the Persians. But Saladin fought for God and not for country, leaving his hapless compatriots at the mercy of Ottoman chieftains, British cartographers and malevolent Arab strongmen.

Today, the 25 million Kurds clustered at the contiguous corners of Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria are the largest ethnic group on earth without a formal homeland. As the U.S. abandons Iraq to its own devices and Iran rattles uranium sabers, as Turkey cracks down on its Kurds and Saladin's Damascus descends into the unrestrained slaughter of Bashar Assad's, the millennium-long dream of an independent Kurdistan could be the answer to this unfolding Middle Eastern nightmare.

As with many conflicts in the region, the Kurdish dilemma has its roots in the fall of the Ottoman Empire. Guaranteed self-determination by the Allied powers, the Kurds signed the 1920 Treaty of Sévres, only to watch the Europeans stand passively by as the Ottoman army officer Mustafa Kemal Atatürk cobbled together a country of his own, forming what is now Turkey out of the Kurds' promised land. In the years since, the Kurds have been massacred by the Iranian Revolutionary Guards, gassed by Saddam Hussein and forgotten by the rest of the world. In Syria, their language is banned; in Turkey, a Member of Parliament with the temerity to pledge an oath "to the Turkish and Kurdish peoples" was released from a decade in jail -- only to be re-sentenced this year. 

With the Assad regime now crumbling, tensions between the Kurdish minority and their many tormentors, always tragic, are becoming a major geopolitical threat. Desperate to crush the Syrian revolution in its infancy, Assad has transferred troops away from the Kurdish provinces to the north, leaving a power vacuum into which two Kurdish political parties have stepped. If Assad falls, Syria will splinter into religiously or ethnically homogenous mini-states, one of which will almost certainly be under Kurdish control. Coupled with the recent emergence of a relatively independent Kurdish region in Iraq, this would create something of a league of semi-autonomous Kurdish states between the northeast regions of Syria and Iraq.

This combustible state of affairs greatly alarms Turkey, which has waged a bloody, three-decade civil war against its 14 million Kurds, claiming 40,000 lives. Although it has supported regime change in Syria, the Turkish government has "an almost pathological fear" of a greater Kurdistan, and can be expected to strenuously resist any attempt at Kurdish unification. Turkish tanks now patrol the shared border with Syria, intent on preventing any activity from spilling over into its borders. 



Should that powder keg ignite, Turkey -- a NATO ally -- could very well drag the U.S. into a cross-border shooting war with Syria, with Russia quite possibly propping up its Syrian proxy. Meanwhile Iran, boasting an infamously brutal history with its own Kurds, remains a regional wildcard spinning nuclear centrifuges as fast as possible.

The dispossessed have become dangerously destabilizing. The overlooked can no longer be overlooked. And what was once a Middle Eastern flashpoint may yet become a safety valve for spiking regional tensions.

It will not be easy, but the uncertainty and plasticity in the region today offers an opportunity to secure a Kurdish homeland and remedy the capricious map-making of the early 20th century. Iraq is threatening to split into the pre-Iraq Sunni, Shia and Kurdish divisions of the Ottoman Empire, with the Kurds semi-independent and the Iran-allied Shiites ruling the Sunnis. Iran's economy is in free-fall. Syria will soon have no central control and no choice. And while no country is eager to surrender a fifth of its population, Turkey would do well to get ahead of this issue -- ending the vicious, ongoing war with the Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), saving countless lives and positioning themselves to reap the benefits of a long-term strategic alliance to counterbalance Iranian influence. Not to mention, membership in the European Union will forever be out of reach for a Turkey at war with itself.

For proof of what's possible, look no further than Iraqi Kurdistan, a pro-American, pro-Israel and semi-autonomous parliamentary democracy most Americans have never heard of. Nurtured by an American no-fly zone in the aftermath of the first Gulf War, the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) was established under the Iraqi Constitution in 2005, a stunning testament to the success of Muslim representative government. Of more than 4,800 American soldiers killed in the brutal battles for Iraq, not a single one has lost their life -- and no foreigner has been kidnapped -- within the borders of Iraqi Kurdistan. Boasting two international airports, a booming oil industry and a dawning respect for the rights of women, this 15,000 square-mile territory of nearly four million Kurds is the one part of President George W. Bush's "Mission Accomplished" that was actually accomplished.

Building on this unanticipated success, the U.S. should rethink its previous opposition to an independent greater Kurdistan and recognize that the advantages of a friendly, democratic and strategically-positioned ally far outweigh the outdated assumption that the Kurds' national liberation would result in regional conflagration. At this point, inaction is far more likely to provoke continued regional conflict. Whether that means calling for U.S.-brokered talks with Turkey or a temporary UN peacekeeping force, sanctions or scaled up foreign investment, the U.S. should make every effort to incentivize the consolidation and emergence of a single, stable, secure Kurdish homeland.

After a thousand years of turning a thousand blind eyes, the world can't keep kicking the Kurdish can down the road. Somewhere along that bloodstained road to Damascus, the region needs to experience this epiphany -- and soon. The first major protests in Syria began outside the Ummayad Mosque, Islam's fourth-holiest site and the location of Saladin's tomb. Saladin's descendants, it seems, are on the march once more. These Kurds want to be heard. Will the U.S. - - and the world -- listen?

Stanley A. Weiss is Founding Chairman of Business Executives for National Security, a nonpartisan organization based in Washington. The views expressed are his own.


----------



## purearch72

Synthaholic said:


> *The Face Of Evil*:


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is our ancestral land, and we won't give up an inch:
> And this video shows what belongs to us, and why it ended up like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch videos. But the part that's REALLY REALLY funny is that "we won't give up an inch". You've already given 100% of your land to 4 countries!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have a low number of IQ then please stay away from forums like this. Giving up is accepting defeat, we have'nt given up mr. Turk, or whatever you are.
Click to expand...


I would carpet bomb the whole area with weapons and ammo, and let you fight it out to the last goat or sheep. I love it when muslims fight muslims. That's THE BEST.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch videos. But the part that's REALLY REALLY funny is that "we won't give up an inch". You've already given 100% of your land to 4 countries!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a low number of IQ then please stay away from forums like this. Giving up is accepting defeat, we have'nt given up mr. Turk, or whatever you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would carpet bomb the whole area with weapons and ammo, and let you fight it out to the last goat or sheep. I love it when muslims fight muslims. That's THE BEST.
Click to expand...


I am really surprised at you Ima, you seemed very pro Muslim when you came on here a few months ago.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

If anybody should think that our homeland is deserts
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYCgNpGdpdQ]Nature of Kurdistan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

PNA &#8211; The former speechwriter to more than one U.S Secretary of State and the editor of The American Interest Adam Garfinkle has analyzed in his recent publication the situation of Kurds by assessing the historic records of the nation itself and its neighbors (namely Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Syria) and their role on the creation of a Kurdish identity. The past compared in detail with the current situation of the region, nation&#8217;s own important role and international situation, which he believes is backing Kurds to reach their long-term national dream, an independent Kurdistan. 

&#8220;The Kurds never thought of themselves as a separate nation until very recently, certainly not before the 20th century&#8221;, Garfinkle said.

He explained that the creation of national identity first emerged among Turks, Arabs and others in the region and finally among Kurds certainly after 

the fall of Ottoman Empire.
Regarding the role of Kurds before the fall of Empire, the writer says &#8220;while Kurds often played important roles in the great parade of Muslim empires, they did not do so self-consciously as Kurds, but rather as Muslims&#8221;, has given Salahadin Ayoubi as an example.


In addition to the regional arrangement and its influence on Kurds, the nation themselves according to the writer&#8217;s perspective lacked an extensive written literature before the 20th century and Kurds focused their collective identity largely on the tribal values rather than national affiliation. The geographic location of greater Kurdistan with huge mountain in-between makes the situation for Kurds even more difficult to overcome these problems.


Things however changed sharply, the creation of Turkish, Arab, Persian identity followed by a creation of Kurdish identity; Kurdish national awareness, the strength of its national literature and understanding of national politics raised as a consequence of technological development; as a result Kurds are less divided today than ever and Kurdish Regional Government in Iraq became a guidance for other parts of Kurdistan.


International alliance and super power&#8217;s attitude towards Kurdish independence is one of the most important point of Garfinkle&#8217;s discussion. The writer states that while Kurdish independence used to be a threat to the national interest of the United States, and U.S &#8216;s attitude on the issue was one of the obstacles on the road of Kurdish independence, today those reasons gone forever.

The following paragraph is in writer&#8217;s words, explaining the current U.S interest and Kurdish independence:


&#8220;The United States used to be against Kurdish independence, period and full stop. But the reasons for this opposition no longer claim much power. American administrations opposed it in part because Kurdish independence was a short-term ploy of the Soviet government after World War II, designed to hurt two American associates at the time, Iran and Turkey. Somehow it stuck in our heads that Kurdish independence was a bad thing even after the Soviet opportunity to use the Kurds to advantage had long since disappeared. But there were other reasons, too. We did not think it was a good idea in general to mess with the national boundaries of the area, artificial and prone to mousetrap/ping-pong ball collapse as they are. In particular, as a subset of this general concern with shaky boundaries, successive U.S. administrations supported the continuation of Iraq as a unitary state.


None of these reasons make a lot of sense anymore. Iraq is no longer a unitary state, thanks in large part to what we did to it. Other borders have been tampered with lately, Sudan and Mali being the two most recent cases in point, and the great crescendo of clattering of mousetraps has not been heard as a result. (Not that the results have been pretty.) And the Turks now seem for the first time at least theoretically reconcilable to the idea of an independent Kurdish state, so long as they think they can more or less control the dangers it might pose to them.&#8221;

 At the end of his article, Adam Garfinkle however realistically points out some other regional obstacles that remain on the road of achieving a greater Kurdistan, but not necessarily on KRG&#8217;s attempts to announce its own Kurdish government.







Adam M. Garfinkle is the editor of The American Interest, a bimonthly public policy magazine. He was previously editor of another such publication, The National Interest. He has been a university teacher and a staff member at high levels of the U.S. government. Garfinkle was a speechwriter for George W. Bush's Secretaries of State, Colin Powell and Condoleezza Rice. He was editor of The National Interest and left to edit The American Interest magazine in 2005. Francis Fukuyama, Eliot Cohen, Zbigniew Brzezinski, Josef Joffe, and Ruth Wedgwood were among the magazine's founding leadership.



 By Arina Moradi


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kenyon said:


> Hey there.  I was reading a discussion just like this on a new website.  It's called Habidy, and discussions like this are held on a large scale.  I've been using it like crazy, so I suggest you take a look and see what it's about.  It's still in its beginning stages so you will need this code10MEGXto get in.



I'll check some time in the future


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a low number of IQ then please stay away from forums like this. Giving up is accepting defeat, we have'nt given up mr. Turk, or whatever you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would carpet bomb the whole area with weapons and ammo, and let you fight it out to the last goat or sheep. I love it when muslims fight muslims. That's THE BEST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am really surprised at you Ima, you seemed very pro Muslim when you came on here a few months ago.
Click to expand...


I'm agnostic, I think all religions are what's wrong with the world. In fact muslims and Jews are probably the two WORST religions, muslims just want to kill everyone who doesn't kiss a carpet and Jews think they are better than everyone else (god's chosen people). Anyways, the muslims here are all fakers, they don't even follow their own prophet who told them how to wipe their ass with rocks.
I'm for peace, a very unpopular stance at this board.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haters gonna hate (Ima)
Click to expand...


Anyone who needs to attach their cause to Israel is seriously grasping at straws... and totally amoral.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

The terrorist mongols are in need of civillian blood again!:

ERBIL-Hewlêr, Kurdistan region 'Iraq',&#8212; Two Iraqi Kurdish civilians were killed and three wounded in a Turkish air strike in Iraqi Kurdistan region during the latest operation targeting Kurdish PKK separatist rebels sheltering there, a Kurdistan official said on Wednesday.

The strike on Tuesday hit a village near Rania, close to the remote mountains of Kurdistan in northern Iraq where rebels from the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) have been based in their 28-year-old guerrilla war against Turkish forces.

"Two civilians were killed and three more wounded in a village in Rania by a Turkish air strike," said Jabbar Yawar, secretary general for Kurdistan's Peshmerga military forces.

The past few months have seen some of the heaviest fighting between Turkish forces and the PKK since the militants took up arms in 1984. Turkish fighter jets and attack helicopters have bombarded the rebels on both sides of the Iraqi border.

Turkish ground forces carried out a two-day cross-border operation targeting Kurdish militants in northern Iraq on November 5-6, Turkish media reported on Wednesday.

Turkey's military, which rarely talks to the media, could not immediately be reached to confirm the reports. But the Peshmerga's Yawar denied any Turkish forces had crossed the Iraqi border.

Broadcaster NTV said Turkish commandos had gone up to 5 km (3 miles) into Iraq to target camps belonging to Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) militants. It said the offensive, which followed a Turkish air operation in the area, was finished.

Turkey's parliament last month extended by a year a mandate allowing the government to send troops into northern Iraq in pursuit of PKK fighters, despite objections from Baghdad.

The mandate was first passed in 2007 and has been extended every year since, permitting the army to enter Iraq to strike the PKK, which is designated a terrorist group by Ankara, the United States and the European Union.

Turkey most recently sent ground forces into Iraq in 2008 and has an estimated 1,000 troops based there under an agreement with Iraq dating from the 1990s.

Relations between Turkey and Iraq have cooled sharply in recent months over mutual charges of sectarianism, and Baghdad last month asked Turkey to stop attacking the PKK on its territory.

Turkey's parliament last month also authorised the government to send troops into Syria, Turkey's southern neighbour, in response to shelling by President Bashar al-Assad's forces of Turkish territory that had killed civilians.

Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan, a vocal critic of Assad's crackdown on a popular uprising, has accused Syria's government of backing the PKK in its recent escalation of attacks.

Since it was established in 1984, the PKK has been fighting the Turkish state, which still denies the constitutional existence of Kurds, to establish a Kurdish state in the south east of the country. By 2012, more than 45,000 people have since been killed.

But now its aim is the creation an autonomous region and more cultural rights for ethnic Kurds who constitute the greatest minority in Turkey.  A large Turkey's Kurdish community, numbering to 23 million, openly sympathise with PKK rebels. 

The PKK wants constitutional recognition for the Kurds, regional self-governance and Kurdish-language education in schools. 

PKK's demands included releasing PKK detainees, lifting the ban on education in Kurdish, paving the way for an autonomous democrat Kurdish system within Turkey, reducing pressure on the detained PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan, stopping military action against the Kurdish party and recomposing the Turkish constitution. 

The rebels have scaled back their demands for more political autonomy for the Kurds.

Turkey refuses to recognize its Kurdish population as a distinct minority. It has allowed some cultural rights such as limited broadcasts in the Kurdish language and private Kurdish language courses with the prodding of the European Union, but Kurdish politicians say the measures fall short of their expectations.

Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, Reuters | Ekurd.net | Agencies


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

To every single turkish terrorist supporter: You may call the PKK terrorists, but when a so called ''proffesional army'' is killing civillians, you all ignore it. By denying these terrorist acts you are playing a part of the terrorism and feel free to go on that way.

Turks does'nt belong in the Middle east, since their arrival they only managed to spread death, terror and sadness among the the real inhabitants of Anatolia (Kurds, greeks, armenians etc)


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Hate filled the hearts of the occupiers
They we're cruel, without conscience and faith
You can't force us to not be kurds
We have always been kurds, and will remain kurds

Before the praying to the fire
Before we became muslims
Before the opression and freedom
We have always been kurds, and will remain kurds

I'm not an arab, not an iranian and not a mountain turk
Not only me, but the history says, i am a kurd
And from Kurdistan

I don't demand others lands
I'm not stepping on others territory
For my people and my country's rights
I will fight, as long as i'm alive

Hate filled the hearts of the occupiers
They we're cruel, without conscience and faith
Even if you flattened the Qendil and Agiri mountains 
You won't be able to force us to not be kurds
We have always been kurds, and will remain kurds.



poem by Ibrahim Ehmad (1914-2000)


----------



## purearch72

This is not the first time this happened they killed 34 Kurds in a air strike too a month ago, but sadly no one cares. Is this a democracy? Those supporters of turkey be ashamed the European Union is now realizing the hidden dictatorship in Turkey, now Turkey announces we can speak Kurdish in courts is this suppost to make us stop protesting NO! Believe in the Kurdish spring. We want to study in our mother language we want our own government we want our rights.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

purearch72 said:


> This is not the first time this happened they killed 34 Kurds in a air strike too a month ago, but sadly no one cares. Is this a democracy? Those supporters of turkey be ashamed the European Union is now realizing the hidden dictatorship in Turkey, now Turkey announces we can speak Kurdish in courts is this suppost to make us stop protesting NO! Believe in the Kurdish spring. We want to study in our mother language we want our own government we want our rights.



Dammit why can't i boost your reputation?

Turks are barbarics, they slaughtered their way to Anatolia, while they should have stayed at home (Mongolia) You can never convince them that this land belongs to us, and neither is it possible for the turkified people (You know who you are)


----------



## kirkuki

turkish army = terrorist army = kills and has killed civilians

this is 3 incidents in just less than 2 years


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> turkish army = terrorist army = kills and has killed civilians
> 
> this is 3 incidents in just less than 2 years



The turcs are peanuts next to the US army as terrorists.


----------



## ekrem

Kurdistani4ever said:


> If Romney will kick your a** out of Nato, we won't be asking for more



As if Romney would have given a fuck about you anyway.
Dreamboy.


----------



## ekrem

kirkuki said:


> once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.



You stupid fuck, Owning yourself on the Internet..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Romney will kick your a** out of Nato, we won't be asking for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if Romney would have given a fuck about you anyway.
> Dreamboy.
Click to expand...


Did i say he would do anything for us? No! I said he will kick your terrorist child killing ass out of Nato. We'll just have to wait for four more years, nothing compared to the opression of the last century.

Now leave this topix you child killer.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> once romney comes to power there will be no more of turkey as your know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid fuck, Owning yourself on the Internet..
Click to expand...


Kurdistan is the land of the kurds. Your occupying regime won't last for ever, sooner or later the world will see the real face of your nation


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Question: What is the meaning of the word ''terrorism'', and when are you a terrorist?

Second question: What is the meaning of the word ''freedom fighter''?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever




----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


>



Looks like a cancer sore.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

I can finally post pictures

The occupiers of Kurdistan


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Los Angeles, CA ,&#8212; As members of the Kurdish National Congress of North America (KNC-NA) and the Kurdish Americans of California, we will hold a 48-hour hunger strike in front of the CNN building in Los Angeles, starting on Monday, November 12th . This is to express our solidarity with the 10,000 Kurdish political prisoners who have been on hunger strike in Turkey, some of whom since September 12, 2012. With this protest, we want to simultaneously attract attention to the lack of international media coverage of the hunger strike and raise awareness. 

Those who have started on September 12 are reaching the 60th day of an indefinite and irreversible hunger strike. Death and serious health problems are imminent, as the US-backed Turkish government refuses to meet the strikers' legitimate demands. 

The hunger strikers simply want legal reforms that would allow the use their mother tongue in education and in legal defense, and the ending of the now sixteen-month-long solitary confinement of the imprisoned Kurdish leader Abdullah Ocalan so that negotiations for a peaceful resolution of the conflict can restart. 

The Kurdish struggle for equal rights has made historic gains in recent years. Turkey has responded by imprisoning thousands of Kurdish democracy advocates, including elected parliamentarians, mayors, intellectuals, lawyers, journalists, students, and human rights defenders. The Kurdish movement continues to call for a democratic solution to the conflict within Turkey's territorial borders. Despite this, the Turkish government has taken an increasingly hard-line attitude. It unilaterally terminated negotiations with the Kurdish movement, intensified military and police operations to repress the Kurdish movement, and prevented Abdullah Ocalan from meeting his lawyers since July 2011. 

The root cause of the hunger strike is the Turkish government's refusal to accept a negotiated solution to the Kurdish issue and its endeavors to crush any democratic resistance to its unjust policies. Any adverse outcomes resulting from the hunger strikes will be due to the government's intransigence. 

Despite the fact that this hunger strike has reached the borders of death, the international media outlets have mostly remained silent on the issue. This parallels with the attitude of mainstream Turkish national media, who have ignored the hunger strike or reported it very lately and only peripherally. 

The individuals who join this two-day hunger strike want to demonstrate their commitment to a cause that is unquestionably just and right. The Kurdish people in Turkey and abroad have been showing their support to the hunger strikers and their demands through various forms of protests and activities. Family members of the strikers and other concerned people have been alternately waiting in front of the prisons to pressure the government to urgently respond to the striker's demands in a humanist and democratic manner. 

As Kurds based in North America, we want to call on the media outlets to practice humane and ethical journalistic standards and not keep their eyes blind and ears deaf on this serious matter. We also call on all people of conscience to ask their public authorities to put pressure on the Turkish government so that it would comply with international laws on human rights. Please reach your political representatives, Turkish consulates and embassies near you as well as human rights organizations and encourage them to take action before the hunger strikes result in death or irreparable damage. 

An awareness and sensitivity in international public can save the lives of hunger strikes and contribute to a peaceful settlement of the conflict by granting the Kurds equal rights. 

Please act now. Tomorrow may be too late. 

Copyright © 2012 Ekurd.net


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Turkish sub-humans attacking peaceful kurdish protestors.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g16Jbi4ARKs]Kurdish guy peacefully protesting gets attacked by 100 racist turks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

And here's a special video for the haters
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lL-z18X_mc]HPG CRASH COBRA 24 turkish terrorist soldiers killed and taking turkish army weapons BDP PKK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Los Angeles, CA , As members of the Kurdish National Congress of North America (KNC-NA) and the Kurdish Americans of California, we will hold a 48-hour hunger strike in front of the CNN building in Los Angeles, starting on Monday, November 12th . This is to express our solidarity with the 10,000 Kurdish political prisoners who have been on hunger strike in Turkey, some of whom since September 12, 2012. With this protest, we want to simultaneously attract attention to the lack of international media coverage of the hunger strike and raise awareness.
> 
> Those who have started on September 12 are reaching the 60th day of an indefinite and irreversible hunger strike. Death and serious health problems are imminent, as the US-backed Turkish government refuses to meet the strikers' legitimate demands.
> 
> The hunger strikers simply want legal reforms that would allow the use their mother tongue in education and in legal defense, and the ending of the now sixteen-month-long solitary confinement of the imprisoned Kurdish leader Abdullah Ocalan so that negotiations for a peaceful resolution of the conflict can restart.
> 
> The Kurdish struggle for equal rights has made historic gains in recent years. Turkey has responded by imprisoning thousands of Kurdish democracy advocates, including elected parliamentarians, mayors, intellectuals, lawyers, journalists, students, and human rights defenders. The Kurdish movement continues to call for a democratic solution to the conflict within Turkey's territorial borders. Despite this, the Turkish government has taken an increasingly hard-line attitude. It unilaterally terminated negotiations with the Kurdish movement, intensified military and police operations to repress the Kurdish movement, and prevented Abdullah Ocalan from meeting his lawyers since July 2011.
> 
> The root cause of the hunger strike is the Turkish government's refusal to accept a negotiated solution to the Kurdish issue and its endeavors to crush any democratic resistance to its unjust policies. Any adverse outcomes resulting from the hunger strikes will be due to the government's intransigence.
> 
> Despite the fact that this hunger strike has reached the borders of death, the international media outlets have mostly remained silent on the issue. This parallels with the attitude of mainstream Turkish national media, who have ignored the hunger strike or reported it very lately and only peripherally.
> 
> The individuals who join this two-day hunger strike want to demonstrate their commitment to a cause that is unquestionably just and right. The Kurdish people in Turkey and abroad have been showing their support to the hunger strikers and their demands through various forms of protests and activities. Family members of the strikers and other concerned people have been alternately waiting in front of the prisons to pressure the government to urgently respond to the striker's demands in a humanist and democratic manner.
> 
> *As Kurds based in North America*, we want to call on the media outlets to practice humane and ethical journalistic standards and not keep their eyes blind and ears deaf on this serious matter. We also call on all people of conscience to ask their public authorities to put pressure on the Turkish government so that it would comply with international laws on human rights. Please reach your political representatives, Turkish consulates and embassies near you as well as human rights organizations and encourage them to take action before the hunger strikes result in death or irreparable damage.
> 
> An awareness and sensitivity in international public can save the lives of hunger strikes and contribute to a peaceful settlement of the conflict by granting the Kurds equal rights.
> 
> Please act now. Tomorrow may be too late.
> 
> Copyright © 2012 Ekurd.net


You too much of a pussy to go to Turkey and do something about it?


----------



## kirkuki

we have pkk giving hell to turkey in occupied kurdish region .

and stop this BS line you keep repeating, there are over half a million turks in diaspora who already have a country, so hush hush troll.


----------



## kirkuki

turkey will be kneed to Kurdish freedom



> The European Parliament will hold its 9th International Conference under the catchphrase of "EU, Turkey and the Kurds" on Wednesday 5 and Thursday 6 December at the Parliaments building in Brussels, the capital of Belgium.
> 
> The 9th International Conference on EU Turkey and the Kurds, The Kurdish Question in Turkey - Time to Renew the Dialogue and Resume Direct Negotiations, will take place in the EU Parliament December 5-6, 2012 with the participation of hundreds of worlds officials and intellectuals.
> 
> The conferences objectives are to promote human rights for all citizens in Turkey, respect and protection of minorities and a peaceful, democratic and durable solution to the Kurdish question.
> 
> Patrons of the conference are Archbishop Emeritus Desmond Tutu, Nobel Peace Prize Laureate, South Africa, Dr. Shirin Ebadi, Nobel Peace Prize Laureate, Iran, Bianca Jagger, Council of Europe Goodwill Ambassador, Chair of the Bianca Jagger Human Rights Foundation, UK, US writer and intellectual Prof. Noam Chomsky, Kurdish novelist Yasar Kemal, Turkish writer Vedat Turkali, Kurdish politician and activist in Turkey Leyla Zana European Parliament's Sakharov Prize for Freedom of Thought and Rafto Prize Laureate.
> 
> Hereby, the European Parliament media office cordially invites the writers, journalists and intellectuals to attend the conference.
> 
> European Parliament holds international congress for Kurdish question in Turkey


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

There's over 10 million turks outside of Turkey's fake borders. (Denmark is filled with them) So if Turkey's such a great country, then why won't they stay? Turks themselfes have confirmed that their country is a shithole!


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> There's over 10 million turks outside of Turkey's fake borders. (Denmark is filled with them) So if Turkey's such a great country, then why won't they stay? Turks themselfes have confirmed that their country is a shithole!


True, especially the Kurdish parts. But I understand the goats are very friendly.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> we have pkk giving hell to turkey in occupied kurdish region .
> 
> and stop this BS line you keep repeating, there are over half a million turks in diaspora who already have a country, so hush hush troll.



Ima only has three things to say:

1) Fuck chessekurds and chesseKurdistan

2) Are/were you busy f*cking goats?

3) Your a pussy hiding in Europe

Obviously the IQ up there is'nt in perfect shape


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's over 10 million turks outside of Turkey's fake borders. (Denmark is filled with them) So if Turkey's such a great country, then why won't they stay? Turks themselfes have confirmed that their country is a shithole!
> 
> 
> 
> True, especially the Kurdish parts. But I understand the goats are very friendly.
Click to expand...


You don't even make sence. Is it due to the ''MEATHEAD'' of yours?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

DERBASSIYE, Syrian Kurdistan,&#8212; Kurdish residents backed by militia have taken control of two Kurdish towns in Syrian Kurdistan in northeastern Syria near the border with Turkey after convincing pro-government forces to leave, a watchdog said on Saturday.

The region's Hasakeh province in western Kurdistan has seen heavy fighting in recent days between forces loyal to President Bashar al-Assad and rebels, with 46 combatants killed in two days as the opposition seized the border town of Ras al-Ain on Friday.

The Kurds took control of the towns of Derbassiye and Tall Tamr late on Friday, the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said.

They were backed by militia from the Democratic Union Party (PYD), which has links with Turkey's rebel Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), it added.

The residents and militiamen surrounded government and security offices in both towns and convinced pro-government forces to abandon their posts, said the Britain-based Observatory, which relies on a network of activists and residents on the ground.

It said the residents had feared the same kind of violence that saw 9,000 Syrians flee to Turkey in 24 hours in the face of the fighting in Ras al-Ain.

Derbassiye, northeast of Ras al-Ain, sits on the border with Turkey and is home to a small border crossing.

Tall Tamr is located at a strategic crossroads. The road from provincial capital Hasakeh to Ras al-Ain meets the region's main east-west highway at the town.

Government forces now control just two major cities in the province, Hasakeh itself and the far northeastern border main Kurdish town of Qamishli, the Observatory said.

Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, AFP | Ekurd.net


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

We are coming for the greater Kurdistan, town by town, city by city


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> We are coming for the greater Kurdistan, town by town, city by city



"We" as in you? From the comfort of your home in Europe? 

Or are you just going to colour a map town by town...?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have pkk giving hell to turkey in occupied kurdish region .
> 
> and stop this BS line you keep repeating, there are over half a million turks in diaspora who already have a country, so hush hush troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima only has three things to say:
> 
> 1) Fuck chessekurds and chesseKurdistan
> 
> 2) Are/were you busy f*cking goats?
> 
> 3) Your a pussy hiding in Europe
> 
> Obviously the IQ up there is'nt in perfect shape
Click to expand...


You ARE a pussy hiding in Europe.

I said CheeseKurds can have Syria, Iraq, and then when you take Iran, we'll talk Turkey. Although I might have said fuck you, you pussy, for hiding in Europe. 

CheeseKurds do seem to have a high number of goats per capita, maybe the highest in the world?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

DIYARBAKIR, Turkey's Kurdish region, A Turkish military helicopter crashed Saturday in the southeastern Kurdish city of Siirt, killing all 17 troops on board, local officials said.

An investigation was ongoing to determine why the Sikorsky chopper went down, Siirt province governor Ahmet Aydin said.

The provincial governor, Ahmet Aydin, blamed the crash on heavy fog and ruled out an attack by the rebel group.

"The weather during the transportation (of troops) was bad. There was extreme rain. The helicopter crashed into rocks because of the fog," Aydin said in televised statements. "The incident was the result of a crash and any kind of an attack is out of the question."

The helicopter might have hit a hill or a rock outcropping due to stormy weather in the area, according to Turkish media.

The helicopter was transporting troops to Siirt's Pervari district, where the Turkish army has been engaged in a land operation against Kurdish rebels for three days, security sources told AFP.

President Abdullah Gul said the soldiers were on their way "to help their friends" in an operation against the rebels who have escalated attacks in recent months, adding the incident would not deter Turkey from its determination to fight the rebels.

Last month a Sikorsky crashed in southeastern Diyarbakir province (northern Kurdistan) after it hit power lines, killing one soldier and wounding seven.

Since it was established in 1984, the PKK has been fighting the Turkish state, which still denies the constitutional existence of Kurds, to establish a Kurdish state in the south east of the country. By 2012, more than 45,000 people have since been killed.

But now its aim is the creation an autonomous region and more cultural rights for ethnic Kurds who constitute the greatest minority in Turkey.  A large Turkey's Kurdish community, numbering to 23 million, openly sympathise with PKK rebels. 

The PKK wants constitutional recognition for the Kurds, regional self-governance and Kurdish-language education in schools. 

PKK's demands included releasing PKK detainees, lifting the ban on education in Kurdish, paving the way for an autonomous democrat Kurdish system within Turkey, reducing pressure on the detained PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan, stopping military action against the Kurdish party and recomposing the Turkish constitution. 

The rebels have scaled back their demands for more political autonomy for the Kurds.

Turkey refuses to recognize its Kurdish population as a distinct minority. It has allowed some cultural rights such as limited broadcasts in the Kurdish language and private Kurdish language courses with the prodding of the European Union, but Kurdish politicians say the measures fall short of their expectations.


Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, AFP | AP | Ekurd.net | Agencies


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

The ancient kurdish medes empire. And yes, this was way before the occupiers arrived. Long before turks, arabs and even persians.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> The ancient kurdish medes empire. And yes, this was way before the occupiers arrived. Long before turks, arabs and even persians.


By your map and reasoning, Mongolia should stretch from Korea south to Vietnam and all the way to what you think is Kurdistan.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

​


Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient kurdish medes empire. And yes, this was way before the occupiers arrived. Long before turks, arabs and even persians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your map and reasoning, Mongolia should stretch from Korea south to Vietnam and all the way to what you think is Kurdistan.
Click to expand...


Seriously, what the hell are you talking about! Next time please bother to make more sence. So why the hell did you mention Mongolia?


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient kurdish medes empire. And yes, this was way before the occupiers arrived. Long before turks, arabs and even persians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your map and reasoning, Mongolia should stretch from Korea south to Vietnam and all the way to what you think is Kurdistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, what the hell are you talking about! Next time please bother to make more sence. So why the hell did you mention Mongolia?
Click to expand...

FFS, read some history if you're going to constantly posting about it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your map and reasoning, Mongolia should stretch from Korea south to Vietnam and all the way to what you think is Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what the hell are you talking about! Next time please bother to make more sence. So why the hell did you mention Mongolia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS, read some history if you're going to constantly posting about it.
Click to expand...


I care for my own history, and i don't need to know more about mongolians in that century. This was way before their invasion of the Middle east.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

A great picture to show what's gonna happen in Iran after the attack by USA and Israel


----------



## ekrem

Dreamboy playing Rambo with his "Online commands". Poor thing going to get hurt.


----------



## ima

CheeseKurdistan's flag should be a goat spreading them wide.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> Dreamboy playing Rambo with his "Online commands". Poor thing going to get hurt.



The only dream boy is you! terrorist turk. Why don't you go get a social life and stop trolling this topix? Oh right, your a turk! 
  You have no right to discuss Kurdistan with us. Fact is that you should go back to central Asia, but since you refuse then allow me to show you the real borders of Kurdistan (Not the fake political sh*t)




Whenever you like it not, this is Kurdistan. Our people have been split up in 4 countries, though we kept on our goal for an independent state.
  Now even with all the opression of the last centery we did'nt give up, and we most certainly won't give up now.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

To Ekrem: This is the barbarism of the turkish regime
Someday the world will open their eyes and realise who the real terrorists are.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> To Ekrem: This is the barbarism of the turkish regime
> 
> Someday the world will open their eyes and realise who the real terrorists are.



So you fucking pussy, you just going to sit behind your computer screen and complain, or are you actually going to do something.
But my real question is: are all CheeseKurds fucking pussy retards like you?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

*Who am i?*

who am I, you ask ?
The kurd of Kurdistan,
a lively volcano,
fire and dynamite
in the face of enemy.
When furious,
I shake the mountains,
the sparks of my anger
are death to my foes.
Who am I ?

I am in the east,
forts and castles
towns and hamlets,
rouks and boulders,
What irony, what a shameful day !
A slave I am now for blood suckers
Yet I saved the Middle East
from the Romans and the crusaders.
Who am I ?

Ask the Near East,
Ask the Middle East,
villages and towns,
plains and deserts.
They were once all mine
when by war and knowledge
I defeated rivals
to become crowned over an empire
stretching to the borders of India.
Who am I ?

I am the proud Kurd,
the enemies' enemy,
the friend of peace-loving ones.
I am of noble race,
not wild as they claim.
My mighty ancestors
were free people.
Like them I want to be free
and that is why I fight
for the enemy won't leave in peace
and I don't want to be forever oppressed.
Who am I ?

I shall free my land
from the tyrants;
from the crrupt Shah and Mollas,
from the Turkish juntas
so we may live free
like other nations,
so my gardens and meadows
are mine again;
So I can join the struggle
for the good of mankind.
Who am I ?

It was I who defeated 
Richard the Lionheart
My own blood I shed
to defend these regions.
A thorn I was in my enemies' side;
in my shadow lived the Arabs, Turks and Persian;
many a king held my horse's head.
Yes I am the warrior,
I am Saladin,
the King of Egypt, Syria and Israel.
Who am I ?

I am Ardashir,
I am Noshi Rawan.
In the acient days
rivals feared my caesars
regretted my animosity.
I knew no fright;
in love with adventure;
from India to Greece
they paid me tribute.
Who am I ?

Yes, I am the Kurd,
the Kurd of Kurdistan
who is poor and oppressed today.
My castles and forts
are now demolished;
my name and my fame'
swindled by my assailants,
those who set germs into my body 
to paralize my existence
making a nameless soul of me;
a nation with no friends.
Who am I?

I am the one who despite it all
remains the unyielding Kurd;
still formidable to the enemy.
The smell of dynamite is again in my nostrils
and in my heart the strong desire to erupt.
I am the fighting valiant of mountains
who is not in love with death
but for the sake of life and freedom
he sacrifices himself
so that the land of his ancestors,
the invincible Medes;
his beloved Kurdistan , may become unchained.
Who am I?

One of my ancestors was the Blacksmith Kawa
who slayed Dahak, the notorious tyrant
to break off chains from Kurdish shoulders
and save many heads from the sword and death.
The day his vicious reign ended
was called NEWROZ, the New Day.
When Newroz comes winter departs
taking with it the dark harsh times
to make place for light and warmth.
This is the time, as Zoroaster says,
the evil spirit Ahriman is defeated
at the hand of Ormazd, the god of wisdom and light.
Who am I?

I am the maker of Newroz;
again I shall become my own master,
the ruler of my land
so I may enjoy the fruits of my orchards,
relish the sacred wines of my vineyards
and put an end to a dark era
by seeking salvation in knowledge and science;
I shall make another new day
and breathe the pure air of the liberty.
Who am I?

I am Kordokh, the good old Khaldew;
I am Mitan; Nayri and Sobar;
the son of Lo Lo; Kardok and Kodi;
I am the Mede, the Gosh, Hori and Gudi;
I am the Kurmanc, Kelhor; Lor and Gor;
yes, I have always been and remain the Kurd.
Despite centuries of suppression
in a country by force divided.
Who am I?

I am the son of Lor, Kelhor and Kurmanc
who have lost crown and reign
to become powerless,
betrayed in the name of religion
to carry rosaries in their hands
duped by the rulers,
deprived of might and wealth,
fighting each other, divided and torn
while my oppressed Kurdistan,
my wretched Kurdistan
remains prossessed.
Who am I?

The son of the Kurdish nation
awaken from deep sleep,
marching forward,
proud as a lion
wanting the whole world to know;
I shall struggle and continue the path to freedom;
I shall learn from great men,
Like Marx and Lenin.
I make a vow to my ancestors,
to Salar, Shergo and Deysem,
that this of mine will remain vigorous, unyielding, stronger than death.
Let it be kown;
I announce with no fear;
Liberty is my goal;
I shall advance in this path.
Who am I ?

I am not blood thirsty;
no, I adore peace.
Noble were my ancestors;
sincere are my leaders,
We don't ask for war but demand equality
but our enemies are the ones who betray and lie.
Friendship I seek and offer my hands
to all friendy nations.
Long live Kurdistan;
death to the oppressor!!!

poem by Cigerxwin (1903-1984)


----------



## ima

Wow a poem in English. As if!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Wow a poem in English. As if!



It's called translating


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ISTANBUL,&#8212; Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan said on Sunday Ankara would consider bringing back capital punishment in terror related crimes, a decade after it abolished the practice.

&#8220;The authority (to forgive a killer) belongs to the family of the slain, not to us,&#8221; Erdogan was quoted as saying by Anatolia news agency.

&#8220;We need to make necessary adjustments.&#8221; Given that the death penalty existed in China, Japan, Russia and the United States, Turkey needed to review its position, he said.

Already last week, the premier had raised the issue, citing popular support for such a move over the case of Abdullah Ocalan, the jailed leader of Turkey&#8217;s armed Kurdish rebellion.

Ocalan was charged with treason and sentenced to hang in 1999. But the sentence was commuted to life imprisonment in October 2002 after Turkey abolished the death penalty under pressure from the EU, which Ankara wants to join.

Erdogan&#8217;s suggestion to put the issue of the death penalty on parliament&#8217;s agenda comes amid a hunger strike by some 700 Kurdish prisoners. They want better jail conditions for Ocalan, who has been kept in solitary confinement for a year and a half, and the lifting of restrictions on the use of Kurdish language. 

Some of those protesting have been fasting for 61 days but Erdogan has dismissed the protest as &#8220;a show, blackmail, bluff.&#8221; On Saturday, several lawmakers from the parliament&#8217;s pro-Kurdish Peace and Democracy Party (BDP) joined the hunger strike. 

Since it was established in 1984, the PKK has been fighting the Turkish state, which still denies the constitutional existence of Kurds, to establish a Kurdish state in the south east of the country. By 2012, more than 45,000 people have since been killed.

But now its aim is the creation an autonomous region and more cultural rights for ethnic Kurds who constitute the greatest minority in Turkey.  A large Turkey's Kurdish community, numbering to 23 million, openly sympathise with PKK rebels. 

The PKK wants constitutional recognition for the Kurds, regional self-governance and Kurdish-language education in schools. 

PKK's demands included releasing PKK detainees, lifting the ban on education in Kurdish, paving the way for an autonomous democrat Kurdish system within Turkey, reducing pressure on the detained PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan, stopping military action against the Kurdish party and recomposing the Turkish constitution. 

The rebels have scaled back their demands for more political autonomy for the Kurds.

Turkey refuses to recognize its Kurdish population as a distinct minority. It has allowed some cultural rights such as limited broadcasts in the Kurdish language and private Kurdish language courses with the prodding of the European Union, but Kurdish politicians say the measures fall short of their expectations.

Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, AFP | Ekurd.net | Agencies


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Instead of accepting the basic demands of the prisoners, they want to come back with the death penalty. What else can you expect from a sub-human!

And you guys wonder why people wanna join the PKK.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

try to ignore the arab parts:

The widely-published AP report by Mohammed Daraghmeh on October 29th announced that Arabs were preparing to once again push for creating their 22nd state in the United Nations. It cannot be stated too often that this would be their second, not first, created in the original April 25, 1920 Mandate of Palestine. What is now Jordan sits on almost 80% of that territory since its creation in 1922. That Arabs claim that Jews were given all or most of the land is nothing short of a blatant lie.

Arabs are firm believers that everywhere their own prior (and continuing) imperial, colonial conquests took them after they burst out of the Arabian Peninsula in the 7th century C.E. entitles Arabs to create states solely for themselves on all of those forcibly Arabized lands. In order to further this goal, the very languages and cultures of scores of millions of native, non-Arab, subjugated peoples in the region (those who were not slaughtered in the process, that is) have been suppressed and outlawed. 

Coincidentally, on that very same date, a report by Shirzad Shikhani in Saudi Arabia's Asharq al-Awsat stated that Iraq's KRG president, Massoud Barzani, was informed that "alongside Turkey, the US will not support the proclamation of a Kurdish state." The report made clear that this was the position--whether the Kurds wanted to come to the negotiating table over specific terms for independence or not. Mere mention of the Turks on this subject would be funny if not so tragic. 

Ankara's notorious subjugation of some twenty million of its own Kurds (renamed "Mountain Turks" to deny their distinct Kurdish identity)--who predate the invading Central Asian Turks in what's now "Turkey" by millennia--matches the worst that Arabs have put into practice themselves, with the possible exception of Saddam's genocidal Anfal Campaign. The latter took the lives of some 200,000 Kurds in Iraq in the 1980s--not to mention many others slaughtered by Arabs earlier in both Syria and Iraq or those dispatched by the Iranians as well.

It's worth recalling that Iraq, which others now insist Kurds must remain a part of (no matter what the additional cost), is where Kurds were promised independence after World War I, when it was still known as the Mandate of Mesopotamia after the breakup of the Ottoman Empire. They were subsequently shafted, however, after Great Britain received a favorable decision over the fate of the predominantly northern Kurdish area's oil in the Mosul Decision handed down by the League of Nations in 1925. "Arab" Iraq was created in its place--a direct collusion between British petroleum politics and Arab nationalism. While one of the Hashemite Arab princes was being handed the lion's share of Palestine renamed the Emirate of Transjordan, the other was being gifted all of Mesopotamia.

Substitute the American State Department for the Brits' Foreign Office, and nothing has really changed in almost a century regarding the use and abuse of the region's Kurds (and their attitudes towards Jews as well). While Arabs have seen the birth of almost two dozen "Arab" League states during this time period (carved out of mostly other peoples' lands), Kurds are still denied their one.

And while it is also true that the United States has announced that it would not support a renewed unilateral move by Arabs, Washington has made very clear that it indeed supports the creation of that 22nd Arab state as an end result of "negotiations"--even if, in an Obama Administration, that translates into Jew arm-twisting.

Not so, however, for Kurdish aspirations--not even word games regarding such ideas. 

And not for others' neither&#8230;some forty million non-Arabized (and many other Arabized) Imazighen/"Berbers" in North Africa, for example. The one chance an Amazigh state finally had for independence, when the National Movement for the Liberation of Azawad (MNLA) broke away from northern Mali, was recently avoided like the plague--despite the pleas of the secular Touareg people for help so that Islamists would not gain the upper hand&#8230;which they now have.

While this duplicity is really nothing new, it can't be repeated often enough how nauseating the stench of hypocrisy is when it comes to the pursuit of any semblance of real justice in the region. If the cause is not an Arab one, very few folks want to hear about it, let alone act upon it. 

Think about the absurdity, for example, of Turks launching a flotilla to protest Israel's defensive blockade of Hamas's Arabs in Gaza, who have launched tens of thousands of rockets, mortars, and missiles deliberately against Jewish civilians, while the Turks are slaughtering or subjugating tens of millions of Kurds in Turkey at the same time. 

That a Shi'a Arab dominated Iraq is fast becoming more aligned with its Shi'a Iranian counterparts to the east is also very troubling. Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki's government is trying hard to turn the democracy experiment, which America envisioned and helped sire after the fall of Saddam, into just another Arab dictatorship. It is this current trend that KRG President Barzani was addressing when he threatened to assert Kurdish independence--only to get immediately shot down by those who, for one reason or another, envision justice in Arab and Turkish terms only on such issues. 

Add to the above the tragic situation unfolding in Syria, affecting about five million Arabized and non-Arabized Kurds in addition to millions of other people, and Iran's five million or more suppressed Kurds as well, and the duplicity regarding those two news articles on October 29th should demand that some forty million truly stateless Kurds finally make their own move in the United Nations at the same time that Arabs demand a 22nd state of their own. 

What a great opportunity that would be to unmask the world's disgraceful double standards on these issues...

By Gerald A. Honigman for EKurd.net, November 12, 2012. You may reach the author via email at: honigman6 (at) msn.com.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow a poem in English. As if!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called translating
Click to expand...


Why? You don't even speak goat?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever




----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


>



Is the yellow thing in the background a bedbug?


----------



## kirkuki

^^ stop talking shit you turkish mongol


----------



## kirkuki

Nov 13(Reuters) - When Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan acknowledged the existence of a "Kurdish problem" to a rally in the southeastern city of Diyarbakir, Mayor Osman Baydemir was among thousands who stood to applaud a momentous declaration. For decades, Turkey had refused even to recognise Kurds as a separate ethnic group.

Seven years later, Baydemir, shaking with anger, blames Erdogan's government for the worst fighting between the army and Kurdish rebels in years. Raising the stakes in his confrontation with Ankara, he has joined a hunger strike by Kurdish prisoners.

"When the prime minister said, 'The Kurdish problem is my problem too,' I was among those who stood up and applauded him. But we were fooled, our hopes were falsely raised," he says.

"We are living through the Kurdish cause's most critical period ... Ours is perhaps the last generation willing to extend a hand and negotiate."

Baydemir says the prosecution of thousands of Kurdish politicians and activists since 2009 and more recently the government's slow response to the hunger strike have sapped hopes for a solution to a three-decade conflict with the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) - deemed a terrorist group by the EU and Washington as well as Turkey.

The Kurdish conflict has taken some 40,000 lives, mainly Kurds, and burns at the heart of Turkey. It brakes the southeastern economy, draws criticism from abroad on rights policies and stirs anger in the Turkish heartland with images of soldiers' coffins returning, draped in the red Turkish flag.

Baydemir, 41, among the most prominent of Kurdish politicians, says his goal is to stop the violence. He is nothing if he is not dogged.

The mayor faces hundreds of criminal cases - too many to count, he says - for things he has said or done, including attending the funerals of PKK militants that has brought him charges of "spreading propaganda for a terrorist organisation".

ERDOGAN'S BOLD STEPS

"All of my life I have stayed away from violence and the instruments of violence, and have seen a legal, democratic struggle as the only means to achieve change," Baydemir says, his hands shaking as he gesticulates with anger.

"But I have had it up to here with the prosecutions, the government's attitude, the judiciary, the media's stance and the majority of Turks who view the Kurdish people's justified cause through a nationalist lens."

Where 37 fellow mayors languish in jail, Baydemir, outspoken as he is, has been spared arrest; perhaps because of his popularity or perhaps because of the symbolic importance of Diyarbakir, a city of 1.5 million people and the regional centre of Turkey's heavily Kurdish southeast.

"The government has shut all legal, democratic channels. This sends Kurds the message: 'Head to the mountains,'" Baydemir says, referring to PKK camps in northern Iraq and the highlands of southeastern Turkey where it fights Turkish soldiers.

Erdogan would see things quite differently.

He has taken steps leaders before him would never have dared in a country that had outlawed even the use of the Kurdish language until 1991.

As part of efforts to meet EU membership criteria, Erdogan allowed Kurdish television broadcasts and, most recently, elective Kurdish language courses at state schools.

In 2010, he risked the wrath of a conservative establishment by endorsing secret talks with PKK representatives. The talks failed, and the PKK has abandoned a ceasefire.

The last 18 months has seen the heaviest fighting in more than a decade between the PKK and the Turkish army. Since June 2011, when Erdogan was re-elected to a third term, more than 800 people have been killed, the deadliest fighting since PKK leader Abdullah Ocalan was captured and jailed in 1999, according to estimates by the International Crisis Group.

Does Baydemir, then, hold the hope of a mediated political solution, as his supporters argue? Or are he and his party tools of the PKK, as Erdogan has suggested?

HUNGER STRIKE

Critics say Baydemir and other officials of his Peace and Democracy Party (BDP) have failed to hold the PKK accountable for violence. The EU has urged the BDP to distance itself explicitly from the insurgents. The BDP, for its part, says it shares no overt links, just a common grassroots.

"The BDP is failing those who voted for them to contribute to a political solution of the Kurdish problem," said Hilal Kaplan, a columnist for the pro-government Yeni Safak newspaper.

"Baydemir is different. He has always questioned the PKK's effectiveness. But he and others on hunger strike are thumbing their noses at the state just when it was ready to negotiate."

Many Turks fear the PKK campaign, combined now with Kurdish rebel activity in Syria and the emergence of a strong autonomous Kurdish entity in northern Iraq, could threaten the unity of Turkey and lead to broader ethnic conflict in the country.

Serafettin Elci, an elder statesman in the Kurdish movement, described Baydemir as a tempering influence, an alternative to the lure of the PKK's promise of forcing change with the gun.

"His genuine aim is to stop the clashes, end the armed struggle and establish a lasting peace between Kurds and the state," said Elci, who served as a cabinet minister in the 1970s and returned to parliament in 2011 in a bloc with the BDP.

Baydemir announced last Saturday he was joining a hunger strike launched 64 days ago by prisoners and now involving some 1,800 people. The protesters, taking sugar water and vitamins, demand expansion of Kurdish language rights and access to lawyers for Ocalan, now held in an island prison off Istanbul.

A death now, says Baydemir, could only further complicate efforts towards a solution.

The government said last week it would send a bill to parliament to allow defendants to testify in Kurdish in court, a key demand, but cabinet has yet to approve it.

Most of the inmates on hunger strike are either convicted PKK members or accused of links to the Union of Kurdistan Communities (KCK), which the state says is a PKK offshoot.

Many of the KCK defendants, including politicians, lawyers, journalists and others in prison for as long as 3-1/2 years without conviction, belong to the BDP, which Erdogan calls the PKK's "political extension."

Baydemir, who studied English in the United States before becoming mayor in 2004, accuses the government of prosecuting those who seek a political alternative to the PKK. That, he says, is the fundamental reason for the escalation in violence.

"We have a powerful prime minister. If he wants to solve the Kurdish issue, he will," the mayor said.

HOUSE UP FOR SALE

In 2010, a court barred Baydemir from traveling outside Turkey, but he has thus far escaped the lengthy pre-trial detention of his peers. Some 190 elected officials are in jail, including 37 mayors. Six BDP lawmakers are also behind bars.

"Authorities have probably decided against detaining Osman because he is so well-liked by the Kurdish public. There is a sensitivity towards Diyarbakir," said Raci Bilici, a successor of Baydemir as secretary of a human rights organisation.

Baydemir publicly lashed out at Erdogan following the arrest of Kurdish politicians in December 2009, and, referring to the BDP's oak tree emblem, asked: "Which branch of the oak tree poked what part of your body?"

Erdogan sued for defamation. Under a court ruling, a quarter of Baydemir's monthly salary is now sequestered to pay Erdogan compensation totalling some 50,000 lira, with fees and interest.

Facing another 50,000 lira suit from Erdogan - this time for calling the prime minister a "facist" following the arrest of another Kurdish mayor earlier this year - Baydemir has put his house up for sale in anticipation of the verdict.

"Osman may be prone to the occasional, very harsh outburst," Elci, the veteran Kurdish activist, observed.

"But at heart he is a dove."

Kurdish mayor in Turkey confronts PM Erdogan | Reuters


----------



## ima

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the yellow thing in the background a bedbug?
Click to expand...


So what does this represent? The countries that buried CheeseKurds up to their elbows?...with a bedbug.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> ^^ stop talking shit you turkish mongol



As you yourself said: Just ignore the troll, he's without doubt either turkish, iraqi or syrian arab, persian or assyrian.
 He can't even see the difference between a sun and an a**hole


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ANKARA/DIYARBAKIR,&#8212; Prominent female lawmaker and rights activist Leyla Zana who symbolises the Kurdish struggle in Turkey has joined hundreds of Kurdish inmates who have been on hunger strike for two months, one of her colleagues said Thursday, AFP reported.

The Democratic Society Congress (DTK) co-chair Ahmet Türk held a press conference on Wednesday to announce that Diyarbakir independent deputy Leyla Zana has started indefinite-irreversible hunger strike at her office in the Parliament in Ankara. 

"Zana began to fast in her office in parliament" on Wednesday, the colleague said.

Zana, 51, was the first Kurdish woman to secure a seat in parliament in 1991 and is one of the most outspoken Kurdish activists in Turkey, receiving several human rights awards, including the European Parliament's prestigious Sakharov award in 1995.

The independent lawmaker was imprisoned between 1994 and 2004 for alleged links with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), which is listed as a terrorist group by Turkey and much of the international community.

Another leading Kurdish independent lawmaker, Ahmet Turk, said he had tried to dissuade Zana from joining the strike for health reasons but failed.

"Her health is not good... we insistently (asked her to give up) but she is determined and we respect her will," Turk told the Hurriyet newspaper, without elaborating on her health problems.

Turkey's government on Tuesday submitted a bill to parliament to give Kurds the right to use their own language in court, a key demand of the some 700 prisoners who have been on hunger strike since mid-September amid mounting fears about their health.

Ankara's move was deemed "inadequate" by defenders of the Kurdish cause, who are also calling for improved detention conditions for jailed PKK leader Abdullah Ocalan -- currently in solitary confinement on a remote island prison and barred from receiving visitors.

The strikers include several lawmakers and mayors from the pro-Kurdish Peace and Democracy Party (BDP), which has 29 seats in parliament.

Leyla Zana and several other Kurds were elected to parliament in 1991, but lost their seats in 1994 after their party was outlawed for links with the PKK.

In March 2003, Zana and her co-defendants were allowed a retrial after their original conviction was condemned as unfair by the European Court of Human Rights in 2001.

Zana and three colleagues spent 10 years behind bars for speaking Kurdish in the Turkish Parliament and for collaborating with the rebels. She was the first Kurdish woman to be elected to Turkey's parliament. They were released in June 2004. She was granted the Italian honorary nationality in Rome on October 23, 2008.

Since it was established in 1984, the PKK has been fighting the Turkish state, which still denies the constitutional existence of Kurds, to establish a Kurdish state in the south east of the country. By 2012, more than 45,000 people have since been killed.

But now its aim is the creation an autonomous region and more cultural rights for ethnic Kurds who constitute the greatest minority in Turkey.  A large Turkey's Kurdish community, numbering to 23 million, openly sympathise with PKK rebels. 

The PKK wants constitutional recognition for the Kurds, regional self-governance and Kurdish-language education in schools. 

PKK's demands included releasing PKK detainees, lifting the ban on education in Kurdish, paving the way for an autonomous democrat Kurdish system within Turkey, reducing pressure on the detained PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan, stopping military action against the Kurdish party and recomposing the Turkish constitution. 

The rebels have scaled back their demands for more political autonomy for the Kurds.

Turkey refuses to recognize its Kurdish population as a distinct minority. It has allowed some cultural rights such as limited broadcasts in the Kurdish language and private Kurdish language courses with the prodding of the European Union, but Kurdish politicians say the measures fall short of their expectations.


Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, AFP | firatnews.con | Ekurd.net | Agencies


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ANKARA/DIYARBAKIR,&#8212; Prominent female lawmaker and rights activist Leyla Zana who symbolises the Kurdish struggle in Turkey has joined hundreds of Kurdish inmates who have been on hunger strike for two months, one of her colleagues said Thursday, AFP reported.
> 
> The Democratic Society Congress (DTK) co-chair Ahmet Türk held a press conference on Wednesday to announce that Diyarbakir independent deputy Leyla Zana has started indefinite-irreversible hunger strike at her office in the Parliament in Ankara.
> 
> "Zana began to fast in her office in parliament" on Wednesday, the colleague said.
> 
> Zana, 51, was the first Kurdish woman to secure a seat in parliament in 1991 and is one of the most outspoken Kurdish activists in Turkey, receiving several human rights awards, including the European Parliament's prestigious Sakharov award in 1995.
> 
> The independent lawmaker was imprisoned between 1994 and 2004 for alleged links with the outlawed Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), which is listed as a terrorist group by Turkey and much of the international community.
> 
> Another leading Kurdish independent lawmaker, Ahmet Turk, said he had tried to dissuade Zana from joining the strike for health reasons but failed.
> 
> "Her health is not good... we insistently (asked her to give up) but she is determined and we respect her will," Turk told the Hurriyet newspaper, without elaborating on her health problems.
> 
> Turkey's government on Tuesday submitted a bill to parliament to give Kurds the right to use their own language in court, a key demand of the some 700 prisoners who have been on hunger strike since mid-September amid mounting fears about their health.
> 
> Ankara's move was deemed "inadequate" by defenders of the Kurdish cause, who are also calling for improved detention conditions for jailed PKK leader Abdullah Ocalan -- currently in solitary confinement on a remote island prison and barred from receiving visitors.
> 
> The strikers include several lawmakers and mayors from the pro-Kurdish Peace and Democracy Party (BDP), which has 29 seats in parliament.
> 
> Leyla Zana and several other Kurds were elected to parliament in 1991, but lost their seats in 1994 after their party was outlawed for links with the PKK.
> 
> In March 2003, Zana and her co-defendants were allowed a retrial after their original conviction was condemned as unfair by the European Court of Human Rights in 2001.
> 
> Zana and three colleagues spent 10 years behind bars for speaking Kurdish in the Turkish Parliament and for collaborating with the rebels. She was the first Kurdish woman to be elected to Turkey's parliament. They were released in June 2004. She was granted the Italian honorary nationality in Rome on October 23, 2008.
> 
> Since it was established in 1984, the PKK has been fighting the Turkish state, which still denies the constitutional existence of Kurds, to establish a Kurdish state in the south east of the country. By 2012, more than 45,000 people have since been killed.
> 
> But now its aim is the creation an autonomous region and more cultural rights for ethnic Kurds who constitute the greatest minority in Turkey.  A large Turkey's Kurdish community, numbering to 23 million, openly sympathise with PKK rebels.
> 
> The PKK wants constitutional recognition for the Kurds, regional self-governance and Kurdish-language education in schools.
> 
> PKK's demands included releasing PKK detainees, lifting the ban on education in Kurdish, paving the way for an autonomous democrat Kurdish system within Turkey, reducing pressure on the detained PKK leader Abdullah Öcalan, stopping military action against the Kurdish party and recomposing the Turkish constitution.
> 
> The rebels have scaled back their demands for more political autonomy for the Kurds.
> 
> Turkey refuses to recognize its Kurdish population as a distinct minority. It has allowed some cultural rights such as limited broadcasts in the Kurdish language and private Kurdish language courses with the prodding of the European Union, but Kurdish politicians say the measures fall short of their expectations.
> 
> 
> Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, AFP | firatnews.con | Ekurd.net | Agencies



So they've stopped eating turkeys?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ stop talking shit you turkish mongol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you yourself said: Just ignore the troll, he's without doubt either turkish, iraqi or syrian arab, persian or assyrian.
> He can't even see the difference between a sun and an a**hole:
Click to expand...


That's not a sun, that's an asshole, or a bedbug. But def not a sun.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ima did a Kurdish man leave you at the altar or something?


----------



## Meathead

High_Gravity said:


> Ima did a Kurdish man leave you at the altar or something?


Yeah, Ima's is actually a scorned Kurdish goat.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima did a Kurdish man leave you at the altar or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ima's is actually a scorned Kurdish goat.
Click to expand...


Meathead, if you wanna f*ck goats then please don't put your sick ideas over other people


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima did a Kurdish man leave you at the altar or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ima's is actually a scorned Kurdish goat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meathead, if you wanna f*ck goats then please don't put your sick ideas over other people
Click to expand...

Hell, don't blame me. There is an ancient saying," Hell hath no fury like a Kurdish goat scorned." You shouldn't have left her at the alter after having your way with her.

I'm sure you know how Kurdish goats are.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Ima did a Kurdish man leave you at the altar or something?



I'm not into guys, lol.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ima's is actually a scorned Kurdish goat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead, if you wanna f*ck goats then please don't put your sick ideas over other people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, don't blame me. There is an ancient saying," Hell hath no fury like a Kurdish goat scorned." You shouldn't have left her at the alter after having your way with her.
> 
> I'm sure you know how Kurdish goats are.
Click to expand...


 ...I won't even bother!

If you don't support an independent Kurdistan then please do us all a great favour and f*ck off.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima did a Kurdish man leave you at the altar or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into guys, lol.
Click to expand...


Hang on there! Please keep your bed activities for yourself


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead, if you wanna f*ck goats then please don't put your sick ideas over other people
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, don't blame me. There is an ancient saying," Hell hath no fury like a Kurdish goat scorned." You shouldn't have left her at the alter after having your way with her.
> 
> I'm sure you know how Kurdish goats are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...I won't even bother!
> 
> If you don't support an independent Kurdistan then please do us all a great favour and f*ck off.
Click to expand...

You are wrong. I do support Kurdish independence. I do not support the PKK, find your claims hot-headed and ludicrous and think your mission suicidal. Furthermore, I have never been that impressed with arm-chair activists, especially those who advocate that ignorant and uneducated youth march to their certain death from the safety of a remote computer.

I'm funny that way.


----------



## ima

I also support CheeseKurdish independence. I actually can't wait for you folks to tackle Iran, it should be great fun to watch on CNN. And Iran is going to spank your asses badly.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, don't blame me. There is an ancient saying," Hell hath no fury like a Kurdish goat scorned." You shouldn't have left her at the alter after having your way with her.
> 
> I'm sure you know how Kurdish goats are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I won't even bother!
> 
> If you don't support an independent Kurdistan then please do us all a great favour and f*ck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. I do support Kurdish independence. I do not support the PKK, find your claims hot-headed and ludicrous and think your mission suicidal. Furthermore, I have never been that impressed with arm-chair activists, especially those who advocate that ignorant and uneducated youth march to their certain death from the safety of a remote computer.
> 
> I'm funny that way.
Click to expand...


Listen to yourself. With thought's like this it aint surprising that all armenians got kicked out of Anatolia. The only way for freedom is to remain strong, which is also the reason to why we have'nt been brainwashed by turks, iraqis, syrians and iranians.

Please cut the bullshit. i can show you tons of comments saying, your against kurdish independence.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I won't even bother!
> 
> If you don't support an independent Kurdistan then please do us all a great favour and f*ck off.
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. I do support Kurdish independence. I do not support the PKK, find your claims hot-headed and ludicrous and think your mission suicidal. Furthermore, I have never been that impressed with arm-chair activists, especially those who advocate that ignorant and uneducated youth march to their certain death from the safety of a remote computer.
> 
> I'm funny that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself. With thought's like this it aint surprising that all armenians got kicked out of Anatolia. The only way for freedom is to remain strong, which is also the reason to why we have'nt been brainwashed by turks, iraqis, syrians and iranians.
> 
> Please cut the bullshit. i can show you tons of comments saying, your against kurdish independence.
Click to expand...

Show me. That I think you're a bit of an ass, that you would get slaughtered or making fun of your proclivity for goats doesn't count.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> I also support CheeseKurdish independence. I actually can't wait for you folks to tackle Iran, it should be great fun to watch on CNN. And Iran is going to spank your asses badly.



Your signature is rather ironic. You claim to be fighting ignorant people, though your the only ignorent one here

Have a look at this:




The only group that wishes for unity is the persians, and they are even less than half the population of Iran

And no, i won't respond to this either.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. I do support Kurdish independence. I do not support the PKK, find your claims hot-headed and ludicrous and think your mission suicidal. Furthermore, I have never been that impressed with arm-chair activists, especially those who advocate that ignorant and uneducated youth march to their certain death from the safety of a remote computer.
> 
> I'm funny that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself. With thought's like this it aint surprising that all armenians got kicked out of Anatolia. The only way for freedom is to remain strong, which is also the reason to why we have'nt been brainwashed by turks, iraqis, syrians and iranians.
> 
> Please cut the bullshit. i can show you tons of comments saying, your against kurdish independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me. That I think you're a bit of an ass, that you would get slaughtered or making fun of your proclivity for goats doesn't count.
Click to expand...


So your admitting to being scared of turks

Go look back on the earlier pages (18-23 or something, i can't remember)


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to yourself. With thought's like this it aint surprising that all armenians got kicked out of Anatolia. The only way for freedom is to remain strong, which is also the reason to why we have'nt been brainwashed by turks, iraqis, syrians and iranians.
> 
> Please cut the bullshit. i can show you tons of comments saying, your against kurdish independence.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me. That I think you're a bit of an ass, that you would get slaughtered or making fun of your proclivity for goats doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your admitting to being scared of turks
> 
> Go look back on the earlier pages (18-23 or something, i can't remember)
Click to expand...

As I said, back it up punk.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me. That I think you're a bit of an ass, that you would get slaughtered or making fun of your proclivity for goats doesn't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your admitting to being scared of turks
> 
> Go look back on the earlier pages (18-23 or something, i can't remember)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, back it up punk.
Click to expand...


Go read it, what makes you think i wanna waste time on finding things for you?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Future of the Middle east. Be aware that the Kurdistan map here is wrong, since it has included some land that does'nt belong to us and at the same time excluded alot that does.





By Ralph Peters


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also support CheeseKurdish independence. I actually can't wait for you folks to tackle Iran, it should be great fun to watch on CNN. And Iran is going to spank your asses badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature is rather ironic. You claim to be fighting ignorant people, though your the only ignorent one here
> 
> Have a look at this:
> 
> The only group that wishes for unity is the persians, and they are even less than half the population of Iran
> 
> And no, i won't respond to this either.
Click to expand...


FYI, the US and Israel are afraid to attack Iran, and you think you're piece of shit non-existant CheeseKurd army can take Iran? You live in a fantasy world buddy.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also support CheeseKurdish independence. I actually can't wait for you folks to tackle Iran, it should be great fun to watch on CNN. And Iran is going to spank your asses badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature is rather ironic. You claim to be fighting ignorant people, though your the only ignorent one here
> 
> Have a look at this:
> 
> The only group that wishes for unity is the persians, and they are even less than half the population of Iran
> 
> And no, i won't respond to this either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI, the US and Israel are afraid to attack Iran, and you think you're piece of shit non-existant CheeseKurd army can take Iran? You live in a fantasy world buddy.
Click to expand...


Sorry i have to respond to this braindead comment.

Look at my map you f*cking idiotic troll. Look at the number of people that wanna seperate from the shithole Iran.
Stop commenting here you fucking 8 year old dipsh*t. Hell, if you have any bravery, then meet me in real life you pussy. But you can't, cuz your a scared little idiot trying to look cool on here.

And stop playing american you turk


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your signature is rather ironic. You claim to be fighting ignorant people, though your the only ignorent one here
> 
> Have a look at this:
> 
> The only group that wishes for unity is the persians, and they are even less than half the population of Iran
> 
> And no, i won't respond to this either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the US and Israel are afraid to attack Iran, and you think you're piece of shit non-existant CheeseKurd army can take Iran? You live in a fantasy world buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry i have to respond to this braindead comment.
> 
> Look at my map you f*cking idiotic troll. Look at the number of people that wanna seperate from the shithole Iran.
> Stop commenting here you fucking 8 year old dipsh*t. Hell, if you have any bravery, then meet me in real life you pussy. But you can't, cuz your a scared little idiot trying to look cool on here.
> 
> And stop playing american turk
Click to expand...

So you think that Iran is just going to give you lazy goat fuckers land because you want it?


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your admitting to being scared of turks
> 
> Go look back on the earlier pages (18-23 or something, i can't remember)
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, back it up punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read it, what makes you think i wanna waste time on finding things for you?
Click to expand...

You made a claim you can't back up and now you're trying to weasel your way out of it. That's pretty much what punks do.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, back it up punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read it, what makes you think i wanna waste time on finding things for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a claim you can't back up and now you're trying to weasel your way out of it. That's pretty much what punks do.
Click to expand...


I made a claim, and told you to go look at it, are you stupid or something? Please go get a social life, and stop trolling this thread you idiot.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read it, what makes you think i wanna waste time on finding things for you?
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim you can't back up and now you're trying to weasel your way out of it. That's pretty much what punks do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a claim, and told you to go look at it, are you stupid or something? Please go get a social life, and stop trolling this thread you idiot.
Click to expand...

You sit on your keyboard championing some dream of a Kurdistan which will only get thousands of your ignorant countrymen killed.

Come on, show me where I said I'm against a Kurdish state punk. You are not only a punk, but a coward to boot.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim you can't back up and now you're trying to weasel your way out of it. That's pretty much what punks do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a claim, and told you to go look at it, are you stupid or something? Please go get a social life, and stop trolling this thread you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sit on your keyboard championing some dream of a Kurdistan which will only get thousands of your ignorant countrymen killed.
> 
> Come on, show me where I said I'm against a Kurdish state punk. You are not only a punk, but a coward to boot.
Click to expand...


Atleast i'm not the one trolling threads

Kurdistan will be independent, i've had it with your bullsh*t, so just peacefully stay from from this thread. Now don't you dare calling me or my family cowards. Large parts of my family we're killed in the fight against Saddam's regime, and now we gained freedom in South Kurdistan. Freedom does'nt come for free you know. And that's why your dreams of taking large parts of Anatolia will fail It's simple: No pain no gain.

And no, i'm not gonna show you anything, your very well aware of what you have said yourself


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

This is the the barbarism of our enemies, and yet some disgusting on this forum supports these inhuman acts (You know who you are)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXrbxjS-cxs]Anfal - Kurdish suffering 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a claim, and told you to go look at it, are you stupid or something? Please go get a social life, and stop trolling this thread you idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You sit on your keyboard championing some dream of a Kurdistan which will only get thousands of your ignorant countrymen killed.
> 
> Come on, show me where I said I'm against a Kurdish state punk. You are not only a punk, but a coward to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atleast i'm not the one trolling threads
> 
> Kurdistan will be independent, i've had it with your bullsh*t, so just peacefully stay from from this thread. Now don't you dare calling me or my family cowards. Large parts of my family we're killed in the fight against Saddam's regime, and now we gained freedom in South Kurdistan. Freedom does'nt come for free you know. And that's why your dreams of taking large parts of Anatolia will fail It's simple: No pain no gain.
> 
> And no, i'm not gonna show you anything, your very well aware of what you have said yourself
Click to expand...

I have no idea about your family, I am calling you a coward, that much is clear. Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are also just as clearly a punk.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sit on your keyboard championing some dream of a Kurdistan which will only get thousands of your ignorant countrymen killed.
> 
> Come on, show me where I said I'm against a Kurdish state punk. You are not only a punk, but a coward to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast i'm not the one trolling threads
> 
> Kurdistan will be independent, i've had it with your bullsh*t, so just peacefully stay from from this thread. Now don't you dare calling me or my family cowards. Large parts of my family we're killed in the fight against Saddam's regime, and now we gained freedom in South Kurdistan. Freedom does'nt come for free you know. And that's why your dreams of taking large parts of Anatolia will fail It's simple: No pain no gain.
> 
> And no, i'm not gonna show you anything, your very well aware of what you have said yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea about your family, I am calling you a coward, that much is clear. Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are also just as clearly a punk.
Click to expand...


Why am i even responding to this Go have a look at your own comments, why the hell should i do your work?

Now please leave this thread, i won't be responding to more of these ''show me'' comments either.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast i'm not the one trolling threads
> 
> Kurdistan will be independent, i've had it with your bullsh*t, so just peacefully stay from from this thread. Now don't you dare calling me or my family cowards. Large parts of my family we're killed in the fight against Saddam's regime, and now we gained freedom in South Kurdistan. Freedom does'nt come for free you know. And that's why your dreams of taking large parts of Anatolia will fail It's simple: No pain no gain.
> 
> And no, i'm not gonna show you anything, your very well aware of what you have said yourself
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about your family, I am calling you a coward, that much is clear. Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are also just as clearly a punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why am i even responding to this Go have a look at your own comments, why the hell should i do your work?
> 
> Now please leave this thread, i won't be responding to more of these ''show me'' comments either.
Click to expand...

Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are just as clearly a punk in addition to a coward.


----------



## ima

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about your family, I am calling you a coward, that much is clear. Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are also just as clearly a punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am i even responding to this Go have a look at your own comments, why the hell should i do your work?
> 
> Now please leave this thread, i won't be responding to more of these ''show me'' comments either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are just as clearly a punk in addition to a coward.
Click to expand...


A punk, a coward, and a major douchesack for thinking that Iran is just going to give you a huge piece of their country.


----------



## Xirbo

ima said:


> FYI, the US and Israel are afraid to attack Iran, and you think you're piece of shit non-existant CheeseKurd army can take Iran? You live in a fantasy world buddy.



LOL. Israel and US is LOOKING for a reason to cover up an attack on Iran.


----------



## ima

Xirbo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the US and Israel are afraid to attack Iran, and you think you're piece of shit non-existant CheeseKurd army can take Iran? You live in a fantasy world buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Israel and US is LOOKING for a reason to cover up an attack on Iran.
Click to expand...


They're going to "cover up" a bombing raid or several? That makes no sense.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am i even responding to this Go have a look at your own comments, why the hell should i do your work?
> 
> Now please leave this thread, i won't be responding to more of these ''show me'' comments either.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are just as clearly a punk in addition to a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A punk, a coward, and a major douchesack for thinking that Iran is just going to give you a huge piece of their country.
Click to expand...


Dear Ima You don't seem to be getting the point: Persians form less than half of the total popuation, meaning more than 50% want's to seperate.
You get that? keep following me Ima, even though your low IQ is resisting: And when the Iran gets attacked, the persians will become powerless. You get that right?
And what will happen when the persians get powerless?... That's right, they can't fight back. And when they can't fight back, then 55% of the population will forcefully split from the sh*thole.

Hopefully you got that extemely simply written comment.


----------



## Xirbo

Oops, sorry. I was a bit quick there to write that nonsense.  What I meant was, that they're looking for a reason to attack Iran. Obviously the majority of the American & Israeli people are against a war with Iran.
An American or Israeli even suggested a false flag attack on TV.

Iran's weaponary cannot be compared to what US and Israel has. Actually, they could just take out Iran's airforce and support the minorities.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Xirbo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the US and Israel are afraid to attack Iran, and you think you're piece of shit non-existant CheeseKurd army can take Iran? You live in a fantasy world buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Israel and US is LOOKING for a reason to cover up an attack on Iran.
Click to expand...


The idiotic turk have'nt realised that not only kurds, but also arabs, balochis, turkmens, qashqai's and azeris wanna seperate.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Code:
	






Xirbo said:


> Oops, sorry. I was a bit quick there to write that nonsense.  What I meant was, that they're looking for a reason to attack Iran. Obviously the majority of the American & Israeli people are against a war with Iran.
> An American or Israeli even suggested a false flag attack on TV.
> 
> Iran's weaponary cannot be compared to what US and Israel has. Actually, they could just take out Iran's airforce and support the minorities.



The non-persians are'nt even a minority, they form over half of Iran's population. The persians are the minority


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you can show me where I said I'm against Kurdish Independence, you are just as clearly a punk in addition to a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A punk, a coward, and a major douchesack for thinking that Iran is just going to give you a huge piece of their country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Ima You don't seem to be getting the point: Persians form less than half of the total popuation, meaning more than 50% want's to seperate.
> You get that? keep following me Ima, even though your low IQ is resisting: And when the Iran gets attacked, the persians will become powerless. You get that right?
> And what will happen when the persians get powerless?... That's right, they can't fight back. And when they can't fight back, then 55% of the population will forcefully split from the sh*thole.
> 
> Hopefully you got that extemely simply written comment.
Click to expand...

I am neither a fan of Turkey nor Iran, but I do find demographics interesting. Iflating the number of Kurds across the board and minimizing the number of others in your so-called Kurdistan is not going to change reality or convince people who are less inclined to blindly accept your reasoning for Kurdish independence and the territories it should entail. You have a right to express almost anything you want. but you do not have a right to your own facts. Accordingly, I have a right to point out that you're a coward and a punk.

When I point out the above, please note that that is my opinion of you, not of your family nor the Kurdish people.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> A punk, a coward, and a major douchesack for thinking that Iran is just going to give you a huge piece of their country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ima You don't seem to be getting the point: Persians form less than half of the total popuation, meaning more than 50% want's to seperate.
> You get that? keep following me Ima, even though your low IQ is resisting: And when the Iran gets attacked, the persians will become powerless. You get that right?
> And what will happen when the persians get powerless?... That's right, they can't fight back. And when they can't fight back, then 55% of the population will forcefully split from the sh*thole.
> 
> Hopefully you got that extemely simply written comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am neither a fan of Turkey nor Iran, but I do find demographics interesting. Iflating the number of Kurds across the board and minimizing the number of others in your so-called Kurdistan is not going to change reality or convince people who are less inclined to blindly accept your reasoning for Kurdish independence and the territories it should entail. You have a right to express almost anything you want. but you do not have a right to your own facts. Accordingly, I have a right to point out that you're a coward and a punk.
> 
> When I point out the above, please note that that is my opinion of you, not of your family nor the Kurdish people.
Click to expand...


The hell are you on to? Kurds in the iranian occupied part are around 8 million. There's also azeris with a population over 20 million! And then there's arabs, turkmens, qashqai's, balochis, pashtuns and whatever else. I'm not making stuff up, these are facts.

And if i'm a coward, then so are 99.99999999% people on the internet


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ima You don't seem to be getting the point: Persians form less than half of the total popuation, meaning more than 50% want's to seperate.
> You get that? keep following me Ima, even though your low IQ is resisting: And when the Iran gets attacked, the persians will become powerless. You get that right?
> And what will happen when the persians get powerless?... That's right, they can't fight back. And when they can't fight back, then 55% of the population will forcefully split from the sh*thole.
> 
> Hopefully you got that extemely simply written comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a fan of Turkey nor Iran, but I do find demographics interesting. Iflating the number of Kurds across the board and minimizing the number of others in your so-called Kurdistan is not going to change reality or convince people who are less inclined to blindly accept your reasoning for Kurdish independence and the territories it should entail. You have a right to express almost anything you want. but you do not have a right to your own facts. Accordingly, I have a right to point out that you're a coward and a punk.
> 
> When I point out the above, please note that that is my opinion of you, not of your family nor the Kurdish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hell are you on to? Kurds in the iranian occupied part are around 8 million. There's also azeris with a population over 20 million! And then there's arabs, turkmens, qashqai's, balochis, pashtuns and whatever else. I'm not making stuff up, these are facts.
> 
> And if i'm a coward, then so are 99.99999999% people on the internet
Click to expand...

No, 99# of those on the internet don't champion violence someplace thousands of kilometers away. As for your facts:

Ethnic groups

Persian 61%, Azeri 16%, Kurd 10%, Lur 6%, Baloch 2%, Arab 2%, Turkmen and Turkic tribes 2%, other 1%

Iran Demographics Profile 2012


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a fan of Turkey nor Iran, but I do find demographics interesting. Iflating the number of Kurds across the board and minimizing the number of others in your so-called Kurdistan is not going to change reality or convince people who are less inclined to blindly accept your reasoning for Kurdish independence and the territories it should entail. You have a right to express almost anything you want. but you do not have a right to your own facts. Accordingly, I have a right to point out that you're a coward and a punk.
> 
> When I point out the above, please note that that is my opinion of you, not of your family nor the Kurdish people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell are you on to? Kurds in the iranian occupied part are around 8 million. There's also azeris with a population over 20 million! And then there's arabs, turkmens, qashqai's, balochis, pashtuns and whatever else. I'm not making stuff up, these are facts.
> 
> And if i'm a coward, then so are 99.99999999% people on the internet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, 99# of those on the internet don't champion violence someplace thousands of kilometers away. As for your facts:
> 
> Ethnic groups
> 
> Persian 61%, Azeri 16%, Kurd 10%, Lur 6%, Baloch 2%, Arab 2%, Turkmen and Turkic tribes 2%, other 1%
> 
> Iran Demographics Profile 2012
Click to expand...


A completly random site

Now stick to the topix troll.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever




----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The hell are you on to? Kurds in the iranian occupied part are around 8 million. There's also azeris with a population over 20 million! And then there's arabs, turkmens, qashqai's, balochis, pashtuns and whatever else. I'm not making stuff up, these are facts.
> 
> And if i'm a coward, then so are 99.99999999% people on the internet
> 
> 
> 
> No, 99# of those on the internet don't champion violence someplace thousands of kilometers away. As for your facts:
> 
> Ethnic groups
> 
> Persian 61%, Azeri 16%, Kurd 10%, Lur 6%, Baloch 2%, Arab 2%, Turkmen and Turkic tribes 2%, other 1%
> 
> Iran Demographics Profile 2012
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A completly random site
> 
> Now stick to the topix troll.
Click to expand...

Everybody's got it in for your argument. So, post something from another random and impartial site that backs you up when you say that less than half of Iran is Persian. While you're at it, show me where I said I didn't support Kurdish independence. But then you're a coward and a punk, so you're not going to do so. I guess it's a lot easier to throw around troll than backing up anything you say, especially considering what it is say.

Troll, my ass. I believe Ima is a troll, and I believe you are both a punk and a coward.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever




----------



## Kurdistani4ever




----------



## Kurdistani4ever

_The history of a struggle for national identity_

By Gena Mangiaratti


Kurdistan is a country. Kurdistan is a virtual state. Kurdistan is a bad country. Kurdistan is an illegal country.

It all depends on whom you ask.

What is Kurdistan?

When Sirwan Dabagh, a Kurd born in southern Kurdistan, tells people where he is from, he does not always mention the word &#8220;Kurdistan.&#8221;

&#8220;I usually say I&#8217;m from southern Kurdistan, which of course, politically correct, would be northern Iraq,&#8221; Dabagh said. &#8220;However, if the person asking doesn&#8217;t seem open-minded and generally educated, I prefer not to get in a conflict and, therefore, tell them that I&#8217;m a Kurd from Iraq.&#8221;

No one can define exactly where Kurdistan is, for it cannot be found on a map. It is a region made up of southeastern Turkey, northern Syria and Iraq, and western Iran, where people of Kurdish origin have resided since the time of hunters and gatherers. After the Ottoman Empire collapsed in World War I, the borders of these four countries were established and a treaty to grant Kurds their own state was rejected by Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, founder and first president of Turkey. The British government, who at the time had control over Iraq, was also not in favor of a free state.

Today, the Kurds are the largest ethnic group in the world without a state of their own. Since the land where the Kurds live was parceled out, the governments of the four countries have been working toward assimilating citizens of Kurdish origin.

The Kurds are a people with their own language and a culture distinct from the countries they inhabit.

&#8220;Kurdish families are close-knit,&#8221; said Kani Xulam, director of the American Kurdish Information Network (AKIN). &#8220;Lack of political coherence has forced the Kurds to rely on themselves.&#8221;

Xulam described Kurdish thinking as more emotional than cerebral, and mentioned that it may be no coincidence that the film Braveheart is very popular with the Kurds.

The religion of the Kurds cannot specifically be named without clumping everyone together. Some areas of Kurdistan are mostly secular. Other Kurds are Muslim, while many practice Ezidism or Zoroastrianism.  Dabagh mentioned that many Kurds of the Jewish faith have left Kurdistan and are now located in Israel.

The Kurdish language belongs to the Indo-European language family&#8212;the same family English belongs to. It is in a different family from Turkish and from the Arabic languages of Iraq and Syria.

Xulam, who is from the part of Turkey that makes up northern Kurdistan, explained that the Kurdish language differs from Turkish in not only alphabet, but in sentence structure and diction, comparable to the way English differs from Japanese in how its speakers express themselves.

The parceling of Kurdistan among different countries has caused the Kurdish language to develop several different dialects. Some argue that this means the Kurds do not share a uniform language, and that this impedes their struggle to be recognized as an independent state.

Dabagh refutes this argument, putting the Kurdish situation in context:

&#8220;Imagine you live in Ithaca and your sister in Albany. Suddenly someone decides to draw a line, where you end up in one country and your sister in another. There are borders between you and you are claimed to be, let&#8217;s say American, and your sister is now Canadian. Imagine you both actually speak Greek but it&#8217;s not recognized. You must speak English and your sister must speak French. This is what happened to the Kurdish people, and therefore their dialects many times are claimed to not be the same language.&#8221;

Victims of Hate

It was not until March 16, 1988 that international attention was drawn to the long-repressed Kurds. It was on this date that Iraqi President Saddam Hussein made a genocidal attack, launching poison gas on the dominantly Kurdish city of Halabja, killing at least 5,000 people and injuring more than 10,000.

What is now the country of Iraq was created by Winston Churchill in 1921. It consisted of three provinces carved from the Ottoman Empire: Baghdad, which contained both Shiite and Sunni Muslims, Basra, which was predominantly Shiite, and the Kurdish province of Mosul, which Britain wanted to hold on to for its oil reserves. Britain controlled Iraq through the Sunni minority, hoping the three groups could live together.

When Saddam Hussein came to power, the Sunni government persecuted both Shiites and Kurds.

According to the Embassy of Iraq, Iraqi Kurdistan is a federally recognized region of Iraq, and is officially governed by the Kurdistan Regional Government.

Dabagh said that in comparison to Syria and Iran, the government of Iraqi Kurdistan is relatively democratic, but that in comparison with other governments outside of the Middle East, it is not very democratic at all.

&#8220;But I do know democracy takes time,&#8221; Dabagh said. &#8220;The Western countries didn&#8217;t become democratic in one day.&#8221;

Dabagh has lived most of his life in Sweden. His family fled the political oppression of Iraq in 1989, when he was four. The democratic ways of Sweden have made it a favorable destination for Kurds. Today, Dabagh is the creator of Free Kurdistan, a cause arguing for an independent Kurdistan. In Sweden, Dabagh works with friends on a petition, making face-to-face contact to spread awareness for their cause.

Culturally Repressed in Turkey

In Turkey, no region is recognized as &#8220;Kurdistan.&#8221; According to the Turkish Embassy in Washington, D.C., all people within the borders of Turkey are considered to be of Turkish citizenship.

&#8220;Everybody enjoys the same rights and privileges,&#8221; said Hüseyin Ergani, counselor of the Turkish Embassy. &#8220;We do not have statistics or divisions based on ethnicity, religion or culture. Any Turkish citizen can live anywhere he wants.&#8221;

According to a segment on ABC News: Foreign Correspondent, aired in November 2004, Kemal Ataturk perceived an independent Kurdish state to be a threat to Turkish unity, and preferred that the Kurds be assimilated. In 1988, Human Rights Watch reported that the Kurdish ethnicity was not recognized in the Turkish census figures, and the Kurds were referred to as &#8220;mountain Turks.&#8221;

Xulam&#8217;s passport lists his nationality as Turkish, which he said is untrue.

In a publication dated 1993, Human Rights Watch reported that Turkish authorities had stopped using the term &#8220;mountain Turks,&#8221; and began referring to Kurds by name in Turkish publications. The 1982 ban on speaking the Kurdish language in the streets was repealed. However, Kurdish still could not be spoken &#8220;in court, in official settings, or at public meetings,&#8221; the publication reads.

In Turkey, publicly using the letters Q, X and W which exist in the Kurdish alphabet but not in the Turkish alphabet, is prohibited by law. This ban consequentially prohibits Kurdish families from giving their children Kurdish names.

Xulam, who was required to learn Turkish over Kurdish in school, said that Turkish was perceived to be the language of progress.

&#8220;In a way, they are under the illusion that they are actually helping us by assimilating us,&#8221; Xulam said. &#8220;They don&#8217;t view it as a crime, that they are committing cultural genocide.&#8221;

Xulam gives two reasons for why he believes the Kurds continue to be subjugated.

The first reason has to do with the resources. Two resources of Kurdistan in high demand are oil and water.

&#8220;These two things are the Achilles&#8217; heel of the Kurds,&#8221; Xulam said. &#8220;Because of them we have been unable to free ourselves, and our struggle still goes on.&#8221;

The second reason has to do with racism.

&#8220;The way I would describe it is our adversaries feel entitled,&#8221; Xulam said. &#8220;[Like] the whites in the South: they were &#8216;entitled&#8217; to selling blacks in the market before 1860s, and before 1960s, they felt like the blacks shouldn&#8217;t be in the same bus that was traveling from one state to another. They had to be in another bus&#8230; In our case it&#8217;s not as like that&#8212;it&#8217;s more cultural.&#8221;

Xulam acknowledged that since Turkey has applied for membership to the European Union in 1987, the government has taken steps to improve its human rights record. However, the issue has not been resolved.

&#8220;They are too little, too late, and so the question hasn&#8217;t been resolved, because there&#8217;s no desire to take Kurds&#8230; as their equals,&#8221; Xulam said. &#8220;And so long as there&#8217;s a lopsided relationship, the problem will go on, and Turkey will not have peace, and the conflict will endure.&#8221;

This Land is My Land

The PKK, an abbreviation for Partia Karkaren Kurdistan, which in English translates to Kurdistan Workers&#8217; Party, was formed in 1978. Its goal is an independent Kurdish state. According to the Web site for the Turkish Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the PKK began to wage an armed struggle in 1984.

The PKK, Embassy Counselor Ergani said, does not represent any part of Turkish society. In Turkey and in the United States, the PKK is referred to as a terrorist organization. According to the Turkish Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the PKK has caused the deaths of over 30,000 Turkish citizens since 1984.

From 1980 to 1984, Kurdish activists as well as Turkish politicians and academics were arrested and tortured in the Diyarbak?r Prison. According to the Turkish gazette, Today&#8217;s Zaman, Diyarbak?r Prison was named one of the ten most notorious prisons in the world.

Selahattin Demirtas, head of the Kurdish political party the Democratic Society Party (DTP), told Today&#8217;s Zaman in August 2009 that the Diyarbak?r Prison is one of the reasons for the PKK&#8217;s existence. Demirtas suggested it should be turned into a human rights museum.

In December 2009, the DTP was shut down after being accused of supporting the PKK.

Dabagh questions the validity of calling the PKK a terrorist group.

&#8220;PKK may have used violence, but on the other hand, when the Kurdish people of Turkey do not have basic human rights, what should they do? Is it not self defense?&#8230; Wasn&#8217;t the Declaration of Independence on July 4, 1776 adopted after many years of war?&#8221;

Amnesty International refers to the PKK as an &#8220;armed opposition group&#8221; in its articles. Xulam said that he submits to this definition. Turkey never allowed the Kurds to demand their rights in a non-violent manner, he said, which made armed resistance inevitable.

&#8220;The violence [the PKK] has waged against Turkey is no different than the violence that Turkey has waged against the Kurds,&#8221; Xulam said. &#8220;There&#8217;s two violent groups, if you will: The Turkish military and the PKK. One is condoned, unfortunately by international community, and the other one has been categorized as a terrorist organization.&#8221;

Still Silenced

The Iraqi elections on March 7 may bring improvement to the Kurdish situation in Iraq. Ayad Allawi was elected to be the next Prime Minister of Iraq, a change that many Kurds believe will bring them greater support from the rest of the nation. According to the Associated Press, many Kurds felt &#8220;increasingly alienated&#8221; by the previous Prime Minister, Nouri al-Maliki, because of disagreements over several issues, oil contracts being one of them.

Dabagh said he believes Allawi&#8217;s governance will be better for Iraq, and therefore for the Kurds.

But the repression still goes on.

On March 21 of this year in Syria, police opened fire and killed at least one Kurd celebrating Newroz, the Kurdish new year.

The group refused to replace their Kurdish flags with Syrian ones. The crowd was first sprayed with water from a fire truck, leading them to retaliate by throwing rocks. The police then opened fire.

The battle continues.

Xulam described the struggle that  faces the Kurds.

&#8220;If you speak Kurdish, then you are disdained. If you sing Kurdish songs, you could go to jail, or you could get hurt. If you make a demand for cultural acceptance, then you could lose your job. And if you fight for it, then you&#8217;re branded as a terrorist.&#8221;

____________________________________

_Gena Mangiaratti is a freshman journalism major and the supreme ruler of Genastan. E-mail her at gmangia1@ithaca.edu._


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ima You don't seem to be getting the point: Persians form less than half of the total popuation, meaning more than 50% want's to seperate.
> You get that? keep following me Ima, even though your low IQ is resisting: And when the Iran gets attacked, the persians will become powerless. You get that right?
> And what will happen when the persians get powerless?... That's right, they can't fight back. And when they can't fight back, then 55% of the population will forcefully split from the sh*thole.
> 
> Hopefully you got that extemely simply written comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I am neither a fan of Turkey nor Iran, but I do find demographics interesting. Iflating the number of Kurds across the board and minimizing the number of others in your so-called Kurdistan is not going to change reality or convince people who are less inclined to blindly accept your reasoning for Kurdish independence and the territories it should entail. You have a right to express almost anything you want. but you do not have a right to your own facts. Accordingly, I have a right to point out that you're a coward and a punk.
> 
> When I point out the above, please note that that is my opinion of you, not of your family nor the Kurdish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hell are you on to? Kurds in the iranian occupied part are around 8 million. There's also azeris with a population over 20 million! And then there's arabs, turkmens, qashqai's, balochis, pashtuns and whatever else. I'm not making stuff up, these are facts.
> 
> And if i'm a coward, then so are 99.99999999% people on the internet
Click to expand...


If Iran nukes Israel and then the US or Israel retaliate with nukes, they're going to wipe out just as many kurds, and after everything is nuked, who knows what would happen? Surely it would involve a civil war, but as who would win is impossible at this point to know. You're adding too many maybes together.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Peshmerga are now in control of all south Kurdistan's disputed areas (Including Kirkuk) And they have put up massive defense forces to face and destroy the iraqi army. Follow the news here:

Peshmerga forces at stand off with the iraqi army dijla command


----------



## High_Gravity

The Peshmerga would kick the Icrappi Armies ass.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Peshmerga are now in control of all south Kurdistan's disputed areas (Including Kirkuk) And they have put up massive defense forces to face and destroy the iraqi army. Follow the news here:
> 
> Peshmerga forces at stand off with the iraqi army dijla command



So why aren't you there helping? Too much of a weenie?


----------



## ekrem

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peshmerga are now in control of all south Kurdistan's disputed areas (Including Kirkuk) And they have put up massive defense forces to face and destroy the iraqi army. Follow the news here:
> 
> Peshmerga forces at stand off with the iraqi army dijla command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't you there helping? Too much of a weenie?
Click to expand...


There already have been dead.
"Peshmerga" are no challenge, that doesn't mean Maliki currently has the ability to "occupy" them.
When shit hits the fan Maliki's Shittes have endless supply line in Iran.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peshmerga are now in control of all south Kurdistan's disputed areas (Including Kirkuk) And they have put up massive defense forces to face and destroy the iraqi army. Follow the news here:
> 
> Peshmerga forces at stand off with the iraqi army dijla command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why aren't you there helping? Too much of a weenie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There already have been dead.
> "Peshmerga" are no challenge, that doesn't mean Maliki currently has the ability to "occupy" them.
> When shit hits the fan Maliki's Shittes have endless supply line in Iran.
Click to expand...


Ekrem is back, and with more bullsh*t than ever well... not really, but still worth a laugh!
People should realise that Peshmerga is threat, when Dijla leaders flee back to Bagdad, when they see them Peshmerga stand proud to protect south Kurdistan's soil, While the iraqi army is a bunch of poor iraqis fighting for a few dollars, they have no fighting spirit what so ever. And good job on supporting Iran (The worlds largest terrorist state) I'm sure they will be much help to Maliki, while getting bombed by the US and Israel
So get over it Ekrem. Soon south Kurdistan will declare independence, and that will increase the nationalism of kurds in the north. Scary thought is'nt it? 23 million kurds standing up for their humane rights, and turks can do nothing more but crying.

And while talking about crying: It's so funny that turks are crying for 3 million palestinians, while 40 million kurds with no rights should remain in their current occupation states.
Is'nt it arabs that's got like 22 countries already? How many country's does kurds have? Just think about that for a moment, and realise your ignorant way of thinking.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

_By Alan rawand & Hewraz Karim _

_November 22, 2012_

ERBIL-Hewlêr, Kurdistan region 'Iraq',&#8212; A high ranking officer from Peshmerga armed forces told (Malpress) website that the Iraqi government is unaware of the rocket launchers Peshmerga have in its possessions.

The officer referred to the type of the rockers and said, "the rockets (TOW RF), (TOW 2A) (Hyper velocity Anti-Tank Missiles HATM) and (A6), are more than enough to shatter Maliki's tanks into bits and pieces".

These small rockets are affective and quite strong, and they are placed on the top of faster moving vehicles so it can move from one spot to another quite quickly, currently only the US, Israel and South Korean armies have them in their possessions, Malpress reported.

Another military expert in Peshmerga said that "the Iraqi army do not have these missiles but Peshmerga forces have 29 of the launchers with 1000s of rockets, this weapon is the production of (Raytheon) US weapon manufacture, it can destroy its target in the 5kms range in just 2 seconds".

The commander of Kurdish Peshmerga forces warned Tuesday that his troops might attack Iraqi government soldiers at "any minute" after the central government sent tanks and armoured vehicles toward the disputed city of Kirkuk.

A local official source revealed Wednesday, bringing a "substantial" military force of Peshmerga to the Kurdish district of Khanaqin in anticipation of the entry of any forces belonging to Dijla operations to the district.

Tuz Khurmatu, last Friday witnessed fierce clashes between Kurdish Peshmerga forces and Iraqi Tigris (Dijla) Operations Command TOC troops, during which Two people were killed and 10 others wounded. 

The clashes erupted in Tuz Khurmatu district in Salahuddin province when Iraqi soldiers attempted to search a house belonging to a Kurdish official Goran Najam, a member of the Patriotic Union of Kurdistan PUK, officials said. Iraqi President Jalal Talabani is the current leader of the PUK, Reuters reported.

Barzani ordered its Peshmerga security forces on high alert, a statement issued on Saturday said, attributing the move to clashes with central government forces. An Iraqi general however said that the clashes in question came during an arrest attempt and did not involve the Peshmerga.

Also Massoud Barzani said Saturday the region was fully prepared to defend itself, after a skirmish between Iraqi forces and Kurdish troops along their disputed internal border.

While Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki stressed that "the movement of the Iraqi army must be free on every inch of the land of Iraq, and provinces or territory have no right to object", describing the movement of the Peshmerga in the disputed areas as "legal and a constitutional violation."

_Translation by Alan rawand & Additional reporting by Hewraz Karim - Ekurd.net_

Copyright © 2012 Ekurd.net. All rights reserved


----------



## ima

I doubt the CheeseKurds can beat the iraqis even, and you're a fucking pussy for not helping.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

PNA - Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan described Israel on Monday as a "terrorist state" in carrying out its bombardment of Gaza, underlining hostility for Ankara's former ally since relations between them collapsed in 2010.

His comments came after nearly a week of Palestinian rocket attacks on Israel and Israeli air strikes on the Gaza Strip. An Israeli missile killed at least 11 Palestinian civilians including four children in Gaza on Sunday.

"Those who associate Islam with terrorism close their eyes in the face of mass killing of Muslims, turn their heads from the massacre of children in Gaza," Erdogan told a conference of the Eurasian Islamic Council in &#304;stanbul.

"For this reason, I say that Israel is a terrorist state, and its acts are terrorist acts," he said.

Ties between Israel and Turkey, once Israel's only Muslim ally, crumbled after Israeli marines stormed an aid ship in 2010 to enforce a naval blockade of the Palestinian-run Gaza Strip. Nine Turks were killed in clashes with activists on board.

Ankara expelled Israel's ambassador and froze military cooperation after a U.N. report into the incident released in September last year largely exonerated the Jewish state.

Earlier this month Turkey opened the trial in absentia of four former Israeli military commanders over the 2010 raid.

Turkish Foreign Minister Ahmet Davutoglu is to travel to Gaza on Tuesday with a group of foreign ministers from the Arab League.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Turkey's such a peace loving country


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

*By OFRA BENGIO*





_The big question mark is if Kurds will be able to enhance their national cause for self-determination._ 

With the tectonic changes taking place in the heart of the Middle East little attention is given to developments in the periphery, one of the most important of which is the quiet revolution taking place in Greater Kurdistan, namely among the Kurds of Iraq, Turkey, Iran and Syria.
The best illustration of the new Kurdish dynamism was the congress held on February 19, 2012, in Irbil, Iraq, to commemorate the 66th anniversary of Kurdistan Republic, better known as the Mahabad Republic. This short-lived Republic was established in northwest Iran on January, 22, 1946, with Soviet support but it crumbled 11 months later on December 10, 1946, and its president, Qazi Muhammad, was hanged on March 30, 1947.

Kurdistan Republic was unique because it was the first time in Kurdish history that the Kurds had established a republic of their own; because it was an attempt to change the territorial map of the region at the end of World War II; and because there was a certain level of cooperation and unity of purpose between the Kurds of Iran and Iraq.

Thus, Qazi Muhammad, the president of the republic and the Iranian Kurds, provided the territorial and political basis for the republic, while Mulla Mustafa Barzani and the 10,000 people (3,000 of whom were fighters) who came with him from Iraq provided the military backbone.

The commemoration of the event this February in Irbil reflected the changes that have been taking place in the past decade, especially in Iraq and Turkey. The event which brought together Kurdish representatives from the four parts of Kurdistan under the watchful eyes of the governments of these states was unimaginable only five years ago.

Among the many Kurdish personalities participating in the commemoration were Masud Barzani (son of Mulla Mustafa), president of Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) in Iraq, Selahattin Demirta, co-chair of the Kurdish Peace and Democracy party (BDP) in Turkey, Abd al-Hakim Bashar, head of Kurdistan Democratic Party in Syria and Hussein Yazdanpana of Kurdistan Freedom Party (PAK) in Iran. There were also many Kurdish representatives from the diaspora who have been active in disseminating the idea of Kurdish nationalism in the world at large.

The speakers sought to send a few assertive messages to the world and especially to their governments. Barzani stressed that the Kurds, like any other nation, had the natural right of self-determination, that the governments were required to acknowledge this right but were not in a position to accord it to the Kurds, that the Kurds were striving to act in unity even though they had been separated into four parts, and that they were bent on achieving their goal through peaceful and democratic means.

Most of the speakers highlighted the quick and sweeping changes taking place in the Middle East as a result of the Arab spring and the Kurds need to take advantage of this window of opportunity to achieve their own goals. Signaling a desire to resurrect the Mahabad experience, the speakers sought to impress upon the world the idea of continuity between 1946 and the present. A symbol of this continuity, it was emphasized, was the fact that after the collapse of the Republic, Qazi Muhammad handed over the Kurdish flag to Mulla Mustafa Barzani, stating that the flag was in safe hands, and a day will come when the flag would be raised [again].

Indeed, Mulla Mustafa continued the struggle until 1975, bequeathing later the flag to his two sons Idris and Masud. It was further emphasized that even though The Mahabad republic was short-lived the Kurds have to look at it as a model to attain in present time.

Not only the speeches but the terminology, the symbols, and the general ambiance attested all to the changing dynamics in Kurdistan. Anyone who watched the ceremony, which was aired in its entirety time and again on Kurdistan TV, would have been impressed by the Kurdish nationalist atmosphere and the new-found sense of pride which surrounded it.

Thus for example the Kurdish anthem of Mahabad, Ey Reqip, which became also the current anthem of the KRG and all the other Kurds, was played many times during the ceremony. Similarly, only Kurdish flags were to be seen in the hall, reflecting the general situation in the KRG where Kurdish flags, but not Iraqi ones, are raised in buildings, being etched on mountain slopes and curiously enough also configuring as badges on the uniforms of the Kurdish men of arms, the Peshmerga.

NO LESS intriguing is the conception and terminology used while referring to Kurdistan. The Kurds present a map of Greater Kurdistan constituting one unit. Portraying it as such they refer to Kurdistan of Turkey as bakur, (north), that of Iraq, bashur (south), Iran roshalat (south east) and Syria rojava (west). Curiously enough, I am told that children were selling ornaments carrying this map of Greater Kurdistan in the streets of Irbil.

Another no less important development is the process of legitimizing the Kurdish language, which is one of the important pillars of Kurdish nationalism. Noticeably, all the speakers made a point of speaking in Kurdish even though in their countries it had been suppressed for long time.

Kurdish is now the official language in Kurdistan of Iraq. The Kurdish language, which was prohibited for many years there, is also being revived in Turkey. Furthermore, in early March 2012, a conference of Kurdish linguists was held in Diyarbakir in Turkey with the aim of unifying the language and its alphabet.

Politically speaking, the short-lived Kurdistan Republic in Iran gave way to the Kurdistan Regional Government in Iraq, which is 20 years old now. The distinctive status of the KRG is most conspicuous. Thus Kurdistan region has all the trappings of a state, with all its practical and symbolical characteristics, including constitution, parliament, government, president, army, flag and anthem.

The KRG has a vibrant economy, a capital, Irbil, and two airports which connect the landlocked region to the world. Moreover, the KRG has managed to turn itself into the epicenter of Pan-Kurdish activity. Kurds from all the other parts as well as from the diaspora frequent the region on a regular basis to exchange ideas, learn from the experience and take advice. Indeed, all the other three parts are looking at the KRG as a model to follow.

The cooperation and coordination between the Kurdish leaders in the KRG and others found expression among others in the many all-Kurdish conferences held in Irbil. An ambitious meeting of Kurdish leaders from all parts of Kurdistan is expected to be held in Irbil this year, with the aim of unifying Kurdish parties and discussing Kurdish questions in such revolutionary times.

All in all, at the turn of the 21st century the whole region is in turmoil and so are some of the states in which the Kurds reside. Accordingly, the Kurds are now at an important crossroads. The big question mark is if they will be able to use this window of opportunity to reverse the outcome of the 20th century and enhance their national cause for self-determination.

_The writer is senior research associate at the Moshe Dayan Center at Tel Aviv University. She is the author of the forthcoming The Kurds of Iraq: Building a State within a Stateand editor of the monthly newsletter Tzomet Hamizrah Hatichon._


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

_February 19, 2012 _

By Victor Sharpe



There are over twenty Arab states throughout the Middle East and North Africa, but the world demands, in a chorus of barely disguised animosity towards Israel, that yet another Arab state be created within the mere forty miles separating the Mediterranean Sea and the River Jordan.

Israel, a territory no larger than the tiny principality of Wales or the state of New Jersey, would be forced to share this sliver of land with a new and hostile Arab entity to be called Palestine, while seeing its present narrow waist reduced to a mere and suicidal nine miles in width -- what an earlier Israeli statesman, Abba Eban, described as the Auschwitz borders.

Remember, there has never existed in all of recorded history an independent sovereign nation called Palestine -- and certainly not an Arab one.  The term "Palestine" has always been the name of a geographical territory, such as Siberia or Patagonia.  It has never been a state.

But there is a people who, like the Jews, deserves a homeland and truly can trace their ancestry back thousands of years.  They are the Kurds, and it is highly instructive to review their remarkable history in conjunction with that of the Jews.  It is also necessary to review the historical injustice imposed upon them over the centuries by hostile neighbors and empires. 

Let us go back to the captivity of the Ten Tribes of Israel, who were taken from their land by the Assyrians in 721-715 BC.  Biblical Israel was depopulated, its Jewish inhabitants deported to an area in the region of ancient Media and Assyria -- a territory roughly corresponding to that of modern-day Kurdistan. 

Assyria was, in turn, conquered by Babylonia and Media, which led to the eventual destruction of the southern Jewish kingdom of Judah in 586 BC.  The remaining two Jewish tribes were sent to the same area as that of their brethren from the northern kingdom.

When the Persian conqueror of Babylonia, Cyrus the Great, allowed the Jews to return to their ancestral lands, many Jews remained (and continued to live) with their neighbors in Babylon -- an area which, again, included modern-day Kurdistan. 

The Babylonian Talmud refers in one section to the Jewish deportees from Judah receiving rabbinical permission to offer Judaism to the local population.  The Kurdish royal house and a large segment of the general population in later years accepted the Jewish faith.  Indeed, when the Jews rose up against Roman occupation in the 1st century AD, the Kurdish queen sent troops and provisions to support the embattled Jews. 

By the beginning of the 2nd century AD, Judaism was firmly established in Kurdistan, and Kurdish Jews in Israel today speak an ancient form of Aramaic in their homes and synagogues.  Kurdish and Jewish life became interwoven to such a remarkable degree that many Kurdish folk tales are connected with Jews'.

It is interesting to note that several tombs of biblical Jewish prophets are to be found in or near Kurdistan.  For example, the prophet Nachum is in Alikush, while Jonah's tomb can be found in Nabi Yunis, which is ancient Nineveh.  Daniel's tomb is in the oil-rich Kurdistan province of Kirkuk; Habbabuk is in Tuisirkan; and Queen Hadassah, or Esther, along with her uncle Mordechai, is in Hamadan.

After the failed revolt against Rome, many rabbis found refuge in what is now Kurdistan.  The rabbis joined with their fellow scholars, and by the 3rd century AD, Jewish academies were flourishing.  But the later Sassanid and Persian occupations of the region ushered in a time of persecution for the Jews and Kurds, which lasted until the Muslim Arab invasion in the 7th century.  Indeed, the Jews and Kurds joined with the invading Arabs in the hope that their action would bring relief from the Sassanid depredations they had suffered. 

Shortly after the Arab conquest, Jews from the autonomous Jewish state of Himyar in what is today's Saudi Arabia joined the Jews in the Kurdish regions.  However, under the now-Muslim Arab occupation, matters worsened, and the Jews suffered as dhimmis in the Muslim-controlled territory.  The Jews found themselves driven from their agricultural lands because of onerous taxation by their Muslim overlords.  They thus left the land to become traders and craftsmen in the cities.  Many of the Jewish peasants were converted to Islam by force or by dire circumstances and intermarried with their neighbors.

From out of this population arose a great historical figure.  In 1138, a boy was born into a family of Kurdish warriors and adventurers.  His name was Salah-al-Din Yusuf ibn Ayyub -- better known in the West as Saladin.  He drove the Christian crusaders out of Jerusalem even though he was distrusted by the Muslim Arabs because he was a Kurd.  Even then, the Arabs were aware of the close relationship that existed between the Kurdish people and the Jews.

Saladin employed justice and humane measures in both war and peace.  This was in contrast to the methods employed by the Arabs.  Indeed, it is believed that Saladin not only was just to the Christians, but he allowed the Jews to flourish in Jerusalem and is credited with finding the Western Wall of the Jewish Temple, which had been buried under tons of rubbish during the Christian Byzantine occupation.  The great Jewish rabbi, philosopher, and doctor Maimonides was for a time Saladin's personal physician.

But let us return to the present day and to why the world clamors for a Palestinian Arab state but strangely turns its back upon Kurdish national independence and statehood.  The universally accepted principle of self-determination seems not to apply to the Kurds.

In an article in the New York Sun on 6 July 2004 titled "The Kurdish Statehood Exception," Hillel Halkin exposed the discrimination and double standards employed against Kurdish aspirations of statehood.  He wrote, "[T]he historic injustices done to them and their suffering over the years can be adequately redressed within the framework of a federal Iraq, in which they will have to make do -- subject to the consent of a central, Arab-dominated government in Baghdad -- with mere autonomy. Full Kurdish statehood is unthinkable. This, too, is considered to be self-evident."

The brutal fact in realpolitik, therefore, is that the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians have many friends in the oil-rich Arab world -- oil the world desperately needs for its economies.  The Kurds, like the Jews, have few friends, and the Kurds have little or no influence in the international corridors of power. 

Mr. Halkin pointed out that "the Kurds have a far better case for statehood than do the Palestinians. They have their own unique language and culture, which the Palestinian Arabs do not have. They have had a sense of themselves as a distinct people for many centuries, which the Palestinian Arabs have not had. They have been betrayed repeatedly in the past 100 years by the international community and its promises, while the Palestinian Arabs have been betrayed only by their fellow Arabs."

The old nostrum, therefore, that only when the Palestinian Arabs finally have a state will there be peace in the world is a mirage in the desert.  Fellow writer Gerald Honigman also writes on the world's preoccupation with the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians while ignoring the plight of the Kurds, Berbers, and millions of other non-Arab peoples of the Middle East and North Africa.  Honigman's book was part of the LSS exhibit at the prestigious ASMEA Conference of scholars last November (and is now in at least a dozen major universities so far) and has several chapters focusing on the Kurdish issue.  It's no accident that its foreword was written mostly by the President of the Kurdistan National Assembly of Syria.

During the tyranny of Saddam Hussein, the Kurds were gassed and slaughtered in large numbers.  They suffered ethnic cleansing by the Turks and continue to be oppressed by the present Turkish government, whose foreign minister, Ahmet Davutoglu, had the gall to suggest, at a meeting of the Center for Strategic and International Studies, that Turkey supports the oppressed of the world.  He ignored his own government's oppression of the Kurds and predictably named the anti-Semitic thugdom in Gaza "oppressed."  On the basis of pure realpolitik, the legality and morality of the Kurds' cause is infinitely stronger than that of the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians.

On the other hand, after the overthrow of Saddam Hussein, the Kurds displayed great political and economic wisdom.  How different from the example of the Gazan Arabs who, when foolishly given full control over the Gaza Strip by Israel, chose not to build hospitals and schools, but instead bunkers and missile launchers.  To this they have added the imposition of sharia law, with its attendant denigration of women and non-Muslims.

The Kurdish experiment, in at least the territory's current quasi-independence, has shown the world a decent society where all its inhabitants, men and women, enjoy far greater freedoms than can be found anywhere else in the Arab and Muslim world -- and certainly anywhere else in Iraq, which is fast descending into ethnic chaos now that the U.S. military has left. 

Barack Obama, David Cameron, Angela Merkel, Nicolas Sarkozy, and all the leaders of the free world should look to Kurdistan, with its huge oil reserves, as the new state that needs to be created in the Middle East.  It is simple and natural justice, which is far too long overdue.  A Palestinian Arab state, on the other hand, will immediately become a haven for anti-Western terrorism, a base for al-Qaeda and Hamas (the junior partner of the Muslim Brotherhood), and a non-democratic land carved out of the Jewish ancestral and biblical lands of Judea and Samaria upon which the stultifying shroud of sharia law will inevitably descend.  In short, it will be established with one purpose: to destroy what is left of embattled Israel.

Finally, it is also natural justice for the Jewish State -- with its millennial association of shared history alongside the Kurdish people, who number over 30,000,000, scattered throughout northwestern Iran, northern Iraq, Syria and Turkey -- to fight in the world's forums for the speedy establishment of an independent and proud Kurdistan.  An enduring alliance between Israel and Kurdistan would be a vindication of history, a recognition of the shared sufferings of both peoples, and bring closer the advent of a brighter future for both non-Arab nations. 

Mahmoud Abbas, Holocaust denier and present president of the Palestinian Authority, has never, and will never, abrogate publicly in English or in Arabic the articles in Fatah's constitution, which call for the "obliteration of Zionist economic, political, military and cultural existence" -- or, in other words, the destruction of the Jewish State and the genocide of its citizens.  So much for the man President Obama and the Europeans shower with money and praise.

It is the Kurds who unreservedly deserve a state.  The invented Palestinian Arabs have forfeited that right by their relentless aggression, crimes, and genocidal intentions towards Israel and the Jews.

_Victor Sharpe is a freelance writer and author of the trilogy Politicide: The attempted murder of the Jewish state._


----------



## ima

Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.



Well i'm sorry that we're not killing civillians like the palestinians! Do you even realise how f*cking stupid you sound? So how can you get balls by killing innocent people, that just wants to live on their ancestral land?
  Turks (Unlike jews) are not even ethnic, and yet we still show mercy for their genocidal asses.
You want us to be terrorists, but we won't fall for your pathetic tricks. Kurds have always been a noble people, always searching for peaceful solutions.

And fighting for your rights doesn't include killing an entire nation, as both Hamas and Hizbullah are interested in doing.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm sorry that we're not killing civillians like the palestinians! Do you even realise how f*cking stupid you sound? So how can you get balls by killing innocent people, that just wants to live on their ancestral land?
> Turks (Unlike jews) are not even ethnic, and yet we still show mercy for their genocidal asses.
> You want us to be terrorists, but we won't fall for your pathetic tricks. Kurds have always been a noble people, always searching for peaceful solutions.
> 
> And fighting for your rights doesn't include killing an entire nation, as both Hamas and Hizbullah are interested in doing.
Click to expand...


Peaceful means won't get you a part of Iran, Turkey, Iraq or Syria. Better luck next time.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm sorry that we're not killing civillians like the palestinians! Do you even realise how f*cking stupid you sound? So how can you get balls by killing innocent people, that just wants to live on their ancestral land?
> Turks (Unlike jews) are not even ethnic, and yet we still show mercy for their genocidal asses.
> You want us to be terrorists, but we won't fall for your pathetic tricks. Kurds have always been a noble people, always searching for peaceful solutions.
> 
> And fighting for your rights doesn't include killing an entire nation, as both Hamas and Hizbullah are interested in doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peaceful means won't get you a part of Iran, Turkey, Iraq or Syria. Better luck next time.
Click to expand...


We are liberating our land, not taking anything And 2 out of those 4 parts are already free, that's if you would bother to follow the news.
And please stop twisting my words. I said that we will always look for a humane solution, but if the enemies refuse, then so be it. We will hunt down their occupying forces, until the freedom will come. But again, that's not including civillians, as you support Hamas and Hizbullah in doing.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i'm sorry that we're not killing civillians like the palestinians! Do you even realise how f*cking stupid you sound? So how can you get balls by killing innocent people, that just wants to live on their ancestral land?
> Turks (Unlike jews) are not even ethnic, and yet we still show mercy for their genocidal asses.
> You want us to be terrorists, but we won't fall for your pathetic tricks. Kurds have always been a noble people, always searching for peaceful solutions.
> 
> And fighting for your rights doesn't include killing an entire nation, as both Hamas and Hizbullah are interested in doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful means won't get you a part of Iran, Turkey, Iraq or Syria. Better luck next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are liberating our land, not taking anything And 2 out of those 4 parts are already free, that's if you would bother to follow the news.
> And please stop twisting my words. I said that we will always look for a humane solution, but if the enemies refuse, then so be it. We will hunt down their occupying forces, until the freedom will come. But again, that's not including civillians, as you support Hamas and Hizbullah in doing.
Click to expand...


Show me where I support Ham or Hez. Like I've said over and over, you can have Syria and Iraq, but good luck with Iran and Turkey, which you won't get. Don't be greedy is my advice.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peaceful means won't get you a part of Iran, Turkey, Iraq or Syria. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are liberating our land, not taking anything And 2 out of those 4 parts are already free, that's if you would bother to follow the news.
> And please stop twisting my words. I said that we will always look for a humane solution, but if the enemies refuse, then so be it. We will hunt down their occupying forces, until the freedom will come. But again, that's not including civillians, as you support Hamas and Hizbullah in doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me where I support Ham or Hez. Like I've said over and over, you can have Syria and Iraq, but good luck with Iran and Turkey, which you won't get. Don't be greedy is my advice.
Click to expand...


As *I'VE* said over and over: We will take back our ancestral lands, if you feel butthurt about that, then so be it.


----------



## Meathead

Nobody cares, especially because it's not going to happen.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Nobody cares, especially because it's not going to happen.



Go do something with your life troll! Your opinion still doesn't mean sh*t. Infact, feel free to go cry for the fantasy "greater Armenia"


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsiwBYzTQ2A]Resistance of a nation: the Kurds - YouTube[/ame]
The only thing standing between Turkey and kurdish freedom is Nato, when these turks are finally kicked out (Let's face it, it's the destiny) Some 23 million angry opressed kurds will wait for them


----------



## Xirbo

ima said:


> Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.



You should check out some Western documentaries about the wars Kurds was in, and let me tell you, what most documentaries calls us: WARRIORS.


----------



## kirkuki

*check out turkish hypocrisy at its best

turkish FM crying for Gaza civilians






kurds killed by turkish army while no turkish leader cried for them!
35 civilian kurds in northern kurdistan (south east turkey) killed by turkish american made jets





here is pictures of a family of 7 including 2 kids killed by turks from south kurdistan (KRG)

















 all 7 of them were perished by turkish terrorist army



*


----------



## ima

Xirbo said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out some Western documentaries about the wars Kurds was in, and let me tell you, what most documentaries calls us: WARRIORS.
Click to expand...


You're such fucking great warriors that you had your country taken by 4 separate countries.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Xirbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody reads your long posts, the Pals have balls and fight for their rights. The CheeseKurd are pussies who do nothing but complain... just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out some Western documentaries about the wars Kurds was in, and let me tell you, what most documentaries calls us: WARRIORS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such fucking great warriors that you had your country taken by 4 separate countries.
Click to expand...


It was taken because we we're betrayed. Especially Ataturk begged us to be on his side, cuz obviously he was too scared to face kurds in a fair battle

Allow me to do a comparison:

Here's some warriors





















And here's some cowards (Pussies as you like to call them)


----------



## ekrem

ima said:


> You're such fucking great warriors that you had your country taken by 4 separate countries.



Kurds are Muslims.
If they wouldn't be they wouldn't have survived.
Because they're Muslims they're qualified to receive guidance instead.
In Kurdish nationalism it translates into "we survived because we are Great Warriors."


----------



## Meathead

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such fucking great warriors that you had your country taken by 4 separate countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kurds are Muslims.
> If they wouldn't be they wouldn't have survived.*
> Because they're Muslims they're qualified to receive guidance instead.
> In Kurdish nationalism it translates into "we survived because we are Great Warriors."
Click to expand...

Well, at least we know why you assholes killed over a million Armenians. Because they were Christians. It's a refreshing acknowledgement instead of that deranged they were killing us and traitors to Turkey. And you wonder why you are scorned by the civilized world?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such fucking great warriors that you had your country taken by 4 separate countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are Muslims.
> If they wouldn't be they wouldn't have survived.
> Because they're Muslims they're qualified to receive guidance instead.
> In Kurdish nationalism it translates into "we survived because we are Great Warriors."
Click to expand...


Surviving a century of attempted assimilation and ethnic cleansing, while keeping tight on your goal for freedom is called being strong. If we didn't have the minds of warriors, then there would be no such thing as kurds today or a cultural Kurdistan region (Take a look at your non-turkish world atlas)


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're such fucking great warriors that you had your country taken by 4 separate countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are Muslims.
> If they wouldn't be they wouldn't have survived.
> Because they're Muslims they're qualified to receive guidance instead.
> In Kurdish nationalism it translates into "we survived because we are Great Warriors."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surviving a century of attempted assimilation and ethnic cleansing, while keeping tight on your goal for freedom is called being strong. If we didn't have the minds of warriors, then there would be no such thing as kurds today or a cultural Kurdistan region (Take a look at your non-turkish world atlas)
Click to expand...


You guys haven't done shit in the last 100 years


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds are Muslims.
> If they wouldn't be they wouldn't have survived.
> Because they're Muslims they're qualified to receive guidance instead.
> In Kurdish nationalism it translates into "we survived because we are Great Warriors."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surviving a century of attempted assimilation and ethnic cleansing, while keeping tight on your goal for freedom is called being strong. If we didn't have the minds of warriors, then there would be no such thing as kurds today or a cultural Kurdistan region (Take a look at your non-turkish world atlas)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys haven't done shit in the last 100 years
Click to expand...


If you did your research, then you would realise, that we have achieved alot. And the rest is coming, don't you worry


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surviving a century of attempted assimilation and ethnic cleansing, while keeping tight on your goal for freedom is called being strong. If we didn't have the minds of warriors, then there would be no such thing as kurds today or a cultural Kurdistan region (Take a look at your non-turkish world atlas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys haven't done shit in the last 100 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you did your research, then you would realise, that we have achieved alot. And the rest is coming, don't you worry
Click to expand...


Ya, you made a map with red around some of it. IMPRESSIVE!!!!


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, especially because it's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go do something with your life troll! Your opinion still doesn't mean sh*t. Infact, feel free to go cry for the fantasy "greater Armenia"
Click to expand...

I have no fantasy of a greater Armenia. Armenia is a country which has managed to expand by taking Nagorno-Karabakh. The Kurds, on the other hand, are servile peasants who are reduced to bowing to Arab, Turk and Persian overlords. Pathetic really.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares, especially because it's not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go do something with your life troll! Your opinion still doesn't mean sh*t. Infact, feel free to go cry for the fantasy "greater Armenia"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no fantasy of a greater Armenia. Armenia is a country which has managed to expand by taking Nagorno-Karabakh. The Kurds, on the other hand, are servile peasants who are reduced to bowing to Arab, Turk and Persian overlords. Pathetic really.
Click to expand...


You obviously don't follow the news then. Peshmerga in south Kurdistan have taken control over all kurdish areas (including Kirkuk) And are ready to kick some iraqi ass. While kurds in west Kurdistan have also gained control over most of our lands.

You don't believe in democracy mate, but that's alright, we kurds will eventually gain our freedom. Everybody knows that Kurdistan will become a military super power, that's why our enemies wants to make sure, that we don't gain power. But it will come, and then people like you will keep on sh*tting their pants

By the way, i'm apologize for my comments against armenians, i'm sure not all of them are like this regime supporting scum.


----------



## Meathead

It's "even in our darkest* hour*" idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?



I'm waiting for all those pussies to take on Iran. What are they waiting for?


----------



## Meathead

High_Gravity said:


> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?


I don't hate the Kurds. Hell, I don't even hate the Turks. However, I do not suffer fools like Kurd 1 and 2 who exaggerate and live in a PKK inspired world where young idiots will be driven to their certain death at the hands of organized armies while they themselves type from keyboards safely in the west.


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for all those pussies to take on Iran. What are they waiting for?
Click to expand...


Irans about to get blown the fuck up by Israeli cruise missiles anyways, its best to just wait until they are finished and than take it over.


----------



## High_Gravity

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Kurds. Hell, I don't even hate the Turks. However, I do not suffer fools like Kurd 1 and 2 who exaggerate and live in a PKK inspired world where young idiots will be driven to their certain death at the hands of organized armies while they themselves type from keyboards safely in the west.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of people on this board supporting freedom for the Palestinians doing exactly the same thing, but those posters get praised for it.


----------



## Meathead

High_Gravity said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Kurds. Hell, I don't even hate the Turks. However, I do not suffer fools like Kurd 1 and 2 who exaggerate and live in a PKK inspired world where young idiots will be driven to their certain death at the hands of organized armies while they themselves type from keyboards safely in the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people on this board supporting freedom for the Palestinians doing exactly the same thing, but those posters get praised for it.
Click to expand...

I know, they are fools too.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> It's "even in our darkest* hour*" idiot.



You call me an idiot because of one spelling error? You've got serious problems man, but thanks for letting me know anyway


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Kurds. Hell, I don't even hate the Turks. However, I do not suffer fools like Kurd 1 and 2 who exaggerate and live in a PKK inspired world where young idiots will be driven to their certain death at the hands of organized armies while they themselves type from keyboards safely in the west.
Click to expand...


Just cuz your too scared to face turks and persians,doesn't mean you should criticize us for doing so.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Kurds. Hell, I don't even hate the Turks. However, I do not suffer fools like Kurd 1 and 2 who exaggerate and live in a PKK inspired world where young idiots will be driven to their certain death at the hands of organized armies while they themselves type from keyboards safely in the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just cuz your too scared to face turks and persians,doesn't mean you should criticize us for doing so.
Click to expand...

It's impossible to face someone when you're kissing their ass.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people hating on the Kurds? let them have their freedom, what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for all those pussies to take on Iran. What are they waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irans about to get blown the fuck up by Israeli cruise missiles anyways, its best to just wait until they are finished and than take it over.
Click to expand...


Like I said: they're pussies and their only way to independence is for someone else to do the job for them.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate the Kurds. Hell, I don't even hate the Turks. However, I do not suffer fools like Kurd 1 and 2 who exaggerate and live in a PKK inspired world where young idiots will be driven to their certain death at the hands of organized armies while they themselves type from keyboards safely in the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cuz your too scared to face turks and persians,doesn't mean you should criticize us for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's impossible to face someone when you're kissing their ass.
Click to expand...


So how are we doing that?


----------



## kirkuki

The International Committee Against Disappearances (ICAD) Netherland Section has brought the Roboski massacre to the International Criminal Court.

ICAD filed a criminal complaint to the International Criminal Court in the city of Den Haag concerning on one hand the Roboski massacre which claimed the lives of 34 Kurdish civilians and on the other hand the attack on Tamils in Sri Lanka in 2009.

The criminal complaint by ICAD defined the Roboski massacre as a crime against humanity and demanded the trial of Turkish President Abdullah Gül, Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an and Chief of Defence Nejdet Özel. ICAD also presented documents on the massacre to the ICC.

Concerning the slaughter of 40 thousand Tamils by the Sri Lanka state in 2009, ICAD Netherland Section demanded the trial of  Sri Lanka President Mahinda Rajapakse, Undersecretary of Ministry of Defence Gotabaya Rajapakse and the Chief of Defence of the time Sareth Fonseca.

ICAD's criminal complaint to ICC is the second complaint on Roboski taken to the Court so far. The first appeal to the ICC was made in January of 2012, by BDP (Peace and Democracy Party) co-chairs Selahattin Demirta&#351; and Gültan K&#305;&#351;anak who demanded the ICC prosecutors to open an investigation on the massacre. In February, the Court sent a letter to BDP co-chairs, informing that their appeal is being processed.

Criminal complaint on Roboski reached International Criminal Court | ANF ENGLISH


----------



## kirkuki

Sa&#287;l&#305;k-&#304;&#351; Union representative Ferda Koç says Kurdish workers in Turkey suffer serious violations of rights. Photo: ANF
December 16, 2012

ANKARA, In an interview to ANF, Democratic Society Congress (DTK) member and Dev Sa&#287;l&#305;k-&#304;&#351; Union representative Ferda Koç remarked that the Kurdish workers in Turkey suffer serious violations of rights. Koç says that the Kurdish workers here are treated like 'migrant workers' and that the Kurdish society's modernization under the influence of the national freedom movement has been hindering the Turkish state's economic pressures on Kurds.

Pointing out that Kurdish workers constitute a remarkable part of "unsecured workers", Koç noted that these workers mainly join Turkey's labor army not in Kurdistan but across the Turkish territory. Koç underlined that this truth meant consideration of Kurdish workers as "guest workers" or "migrant workers" and added that; "Kurdish workers in Turkey suffer from the same treatment that all guest and immigrant workers across the world are facing. The main problems they face in their works are; receiving ill-pay in return for fatal and dirty works, insults, social exclusion, criminalization, poor conditions in housing, transportation and health as well as introversion in fear of failure to hold on to the life, ghettoization and imprisonment to closed society".

Referring to the guest and immigrant workers across the world that face the same problems, Ferda Koç said that; "Those workers are true 'foreigners' in the countries where they work under these conditions, like the Turks and Yugoslavians in Germany, Mexicans and Latinos in America and Northern Africans in France. The practice of guest/foreign labor developed as people suffering from a social devastation or poverty in their own lands started to apply for temporary or premanent works in countries with better conditions. However, the situation isn't the same in respect to Kurds who are citizens of the Turkish state but are forced to work as guest and immigrant workers because of the police brutality of the state and central authority's economic devastation in Kurdistan. In other words, the state created a 'lowerest' circle from Kurdish workers by means of political violence and economic pressure.

According to Koç, who thinks 'the Kurdish issue' lives in the labour market of the working class in Turkey, Kurdish workers constitute a labor group that puts a negative pressure on "social rights" including wages, working conditions and "conditions of labor re-production". Koç said the followings; "Needy Kurdish workers who are forced to move to big cities have to work under such aggravated circumstances that they have to bear with the lowest wages, worst working environments and quite ill living and housing conditions. Without defeating this negative pressure,Kurd Net - Kurdistan News, News about Kurds and Kurdistan &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1499;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1497;&#1505;&#1496;&#1503; - &#1050;&#1091;&#1088;&#1076;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080; the working class in Turkey will not be able to ensure an interclass balance of forces that would enable wages and living conditions compatible with human dignity. The working class in Turkey has tried to overcome this problem by 'excluding Kurds from the society' in an unrelistic expectation that they will go back to their hometowns. The core team of workers that the organized workers' movement is grounded on has counted unsecured working as the assurance for their own privileges; a state of affairs that we shouldn't see as distinguished from the racist and exclusionist attitude of organized workers towards Kurdish workers who are one of the basic reasons for unsecured working. However, neither Kurds will go back to their hometowns nor will the cost efficient unsecured working system be able to guarantee everlasting high salary and secured work for the core team of workers."

Author Koç remarked that the Kurdish labor force should create social measures in order to become a 'durable' participant of the labor market, noting that the organized circles of the Turkish working class should give a fight against unsecured working to make sure that this formation can take place. "It is an inevitable consequence that the most fragile, the most nondurable and therefore the most inclined group to accept most brutal conditions of exploitation in labor market is made up by the people who are forced to migrate, dispossessed of their sources of income, thrown into suburbs of big cities and are treated as if they were a 'threat' in an environment completely strange to them. The 'improvement of the position of Kurds in this labor market' is therefore a must to make sure that the labor market could be organized in favour of workers. It is apparent that a series of demands under the title of the Kurdish issue should be put forward to make Kurds 'durable' participants of the labor market. In other words, such a series of demands will make new contributions to the solution of the Kurdish issue", Koç noted and said the followings concerning the situation of the class movement in the Kurdish region;

"The Kurdish National Movement for Freedom is a public movement led by socialists. However, it seems the 'national' side of the movement is still standing in the foreground as it still has made no concrete moves for the organization of Kurdish workers as a specific group in the neoliberal capitalism of Turkey, despite the suitability of all objective and some subjective circumstances. Some think the Kurdish Freedom Movement's failure to progress as a 'class movement for freedom and equality' is a consequence of the lack of a strong working class in Kurdistan. However, the great majority of the Kurdish people is now made up of workers. I believe the 'matter of national freedom' should be verbalized with class concepts and the Kurdish issue should be brought to the table as a 'proletarian issue'.

Defining the Turkish state's policy as "deprivation of industry and trade and addiction of poor people to chairty-like incomes through various means such as welfare funds and health services for the uninsured", Koç underlined that "the neoliberal governments in Turkey have turned Kurdish provinces and districts to 'Reservoir Cities' which are therefore left by their people who move to other cities or countries, such as Germany, Russia, Arab countries and recently South Kurdistan, in an effort to make the life easier by working as immigrant workers.

DTK member and Dev Sa&#287;l&#305;k-&#304;&#351; Union representative Ferda Koç remarked that the AKP government's policy in Kurdish cities amied to addict needy Kurds to itself by means of grants, village-guard system, illegal income networks provided for its feodal collaborators. In addicting this circle of Kurds to itself, the state is practicing methods basing on feodal family structures and religious sects. The Kurdish society's modernization under the influence of the national freedom movement is hindering the expansion of these methods more and more every passing day."

Kurdish workers in Turkey treated like foreigners


----------



## HUGGY

I don't know why but when I see the word "Kurdish" I always think of "cottage cheese".


----------



## kirkuki

A veteran British writer David Hirst says that, Kurdistan is step away from the declaration of the state, and wondered if they will be Kurds the biggest winner of the current circumstances in the region.

British author David Hirst wrote an article entitled "Arab Spring and Khrifam crisis" began his article by asking about a Kurdish state and says, "Do Kurds become the biggest winner of the Arab Spring, with the current circumstances in the region, which has shifted mostly in their favor to declare an independent state?".

He recalls the great loss suffered by the Kurds against the backdrop of Sykes-Picot agreement about 90 years ago, and then points to the political circumstances that are available thus of the Kurds as well as their continuous struggle, he says kurds took advantage of the folly of Saddam Hussein when he invaded Kuwait, in addition to the establishment of no-fly zone in KRG And they benefited from the lessons of the past, to ask themselves as equal partners in the new Iraq.

According to what was written by British author David Hirst, the Kurds are waiting for U.S. war on Iran or the fall of the regime of Bashar al-Assad in Syria to declare their independence.

And from opinion of the writer, the Kurds in Iraq will rely upon the declaration of their independence and the basis of their belief that Ankara is working to consolidate its relations with Sunni Arabs and Kurds in Iraq, they are aiming their sights towards Turkey, and they have much to offer: from economic integration to mutual security cooperation ... Only if he is convinced the Iraqi Prime Minister, Nuri al-Maliki, and allowed them to create their own state. We have started we see such attitudes from within the perimeter of al-Maliki himself. He pointed to what he wrote editor-Sabah Abdul-Jabbar carp, argues that the time has come to solve the problem of older generation among Arabs of Iraq in response, in the establishment of a Kurdish state.

The writer stressed that the Kurds and the result of circumstances and political instability, regional and international are the losers have always been a result of World War I and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. According to Sykes - Picot of 1916 and promised Britain, France, Kurds state of their own, but Nktta that pledge, and ended up Erd they became minorities subjected to repression in a way or another in the four countries are Iran, Iraq, Turkey and Syria, which shared «their national home» broader.

British author says that the geopolitical reality that crammed between these four forces hostile (Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria) play always in their best interest and always happened that crushed revolutions latest of which was in the era of Saddam Hussein, who committed a massacre against using chemical weapons. However did not stop the Kurds from dream b «Independence final», and was penetration first in this direction folly committed by Saddam Hussein invading Kuwait in 1990 and the consequences geopolitical unforeseen killing them, and was the most important of the establishment of the Western alliance area international ban backed by the United Nations in the north Iraq. In this 'safe haven' laid Kurds first step in building the state, to hold parliamentary elections and the establishment of some structures of self-government.

The penetration second by what he says David Hurst, Vndjem for the U.S. invasion of Iraq in 2003, and the resulting new constitutional order in full, is what he referred to carp, and enable the Kurds under this system of promoting this special status and autonomy, with access to more of legislative powers and control over their armed forces, as well as a degree of authority on oil, which constitute the backbone of the Iraqi economy, and that this power was still limited.

The author also says that the President of the Kurdistan region Massoud Barzani awaits U.S. war on Iran, or the collapse of the regime of President Bashar al-Assad in Syria to declare independence Kurdish state.

_Google translator used_
PUKmedia::: &#1605;&#1705;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1


----------



## ima

I'm still waiting for you fucking pussy CheeseKurds to try to take a piece of Iran.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> Sa&#287;l&#305;k-&#304;&#351; Union representative Ferda Koç says Kurdish workers in Turkey suffer serious violations of rights. Photo: ANF
> December 16, 2012
> 
> ANKARA,&#8212; In an interview to ANF, Democratic Society Congress (DTK) member and Dev Sa&#287;l&#305;k-&#304;&#351; Union representative Ferda Koç remarked that the Kurdish workers in Turkey suffer serious violations of rights. Koç says that the Kurdish workers here are treated like 'migrant workers' and that the Kurdish society's modernization under the influence of the national freedom movement has been hindering the Turkish state's economic pressures on Kurds.
> 
> Pointing out that Kurdish workers constitute a remarkable part of "unsecured workers", Koç noted that these workers mainly join Turkey's labor army not in Kurdistan but across the Turkish territory. Koç underlined that this truth meant consideration of Kurdish workers as "guest workers" or "migrant workers" and added that; "Kurdish workers in Turkey suffer from the same treatment that all guest and immigrant workers across the world are facing. The main problems they face in their works are; receiving ill-pay in return for fatal and dirty works, insults, social exclusion, criminalization, poor conditions in housing, transportation and health as well as introversion in fear of failure to hold on to the life, ghettoization and imprisonment to closed society".
> 
> Referring to the guest and immigrant workers across the world that face the same problems, Ferda Koç said that; "Those workers are true 'foreigners' in the countries where they work under these conditions, like the Turks and Yugoslavians in Germany, Mexicans and Latinos in America and Northern Africans in France. The practice of guest/foreign labor developed as people suffering from a social devastation or poverty in their own lands started to apply for temporary or premanent works in countries with better conditions. However, the situation isn't the same in respect to Kurds who are citizens of the Turkish state but are forced to work as guest and immigrant workers because of the police brutality of the state and central authority's economic devastation in Kurdistan. In other words, the state created a 'lowerest' circle from Kurdish workers by means of political violence and economic pressure.
> 
> According to Koç, who thinks 'the Kurdish issue' lives in the labour market of the working class in Turkey, Kurdish workers constitute a labor group that puts a negative pressure on "social rights" including wages, working conditions and "conditions of labor re-production". Koç said the followings; "Needy Kurdish workers who are forced to move to big cities have to work under such aggravated circumstances that they have to bear with the lowest wages, worst working environments and quite ill living and housing conditions. Without defeating this negative pressure,Kurd Net - Kurdistan News, News about Kurds and Kurdistan &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1499;&#1493;&#1512;&#1491;&#1497;&#1505;&#1496;&#1503; - &#1050;&#1091;&#1088;&#1076;&#1080;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085; &#1089;&#1077;&#1090;&#1080; the working class in Turkey will not be able to ensure an interclass balance of forces that would enable wages and living conditions compatible with human dignity. The working class in Turkey has tried to overcome this problem by 'excluding Kurds from the society' in an unrelistic expectation that they will go back to their hometowns. The core team of workers that the organized workers' movement is grounded on has counted unsecured working as the assurance for their own privileges; a state of affairs that we shouldn't see as distinguished from the racist and exclusionist attitude of organized workers towards Kurdish workers who are one of the basic reasons for unsecured working. However, neither Kurds will go back to their hometowns nor will the cost efficient unsecured working system be able to guarantee everlasting high salary and secured work for the core team of workers."
> 
> Author Koç remarked that the Kurdish labor force should create social measures in order to become a 'durable' participant of the labor market, noting that the organized circles of the Turkish working class should give a fight against unsecured working to make sure that this formation can take place. "It is an inevitable consequence that the most fragile, the most nondurable and therefore the most inclined group to accept most brutal conditions of exploitation in labor market is made up by the people who are forced to migrate, dispossessed of their sources of income, thrown into suburbs of big cities and are treated as if they were a 'threat' in an environment completely strange to them. The 'improvement of the position of Kurds in this labor market' is therefore a must to make sure that the labor market could be organized in favour of workers. It is apparent that a series of demands under the title of the Kurdish issue should be put forward to make Kurds 'durable' participants of the labor market. In other words, such a series of demands will make new contributions to the solution of the Kurdish issue", Koç noted and said the followings concerning the situation of the class movement in the Kurdish region;
> 
> "The Kurdish National Movement for Freedom is a public movement led by socialists. However, it seems the 'national' side of the movement is still standing in the foreground as it still has made no concrete moves for the organization of Kurdish workers as a specific group in the neoliberal capitalism of Turkey, despite the suitability of all objective and some subjective circumstances. Some think the Kurdish Freedom Movement's failure to progress as a 'class movement for freedom and equality' is a consequence of the lack of a strong working class in Kurdistan. However, the great majority of the Kurdish people is now made up of workers. I believe the 'matter of national freedom' should be verbalized with class concepts and the Kurdish issue should be brought to the table as a 'proletarian issue'.
> 
> Defining the Turkish state's policy as "deprivation of industry and trade and addiction of poor people to chairty-like incomes through various means such as welfare funds and health services for the uninsured", Koç underlined that "the neoliberal governments in Turkey have turned Kurdish provinces and districts to 'Reservoir Cities' which are therefore left by their people who move to other cities or countries, such as Germany, Russia, Arab countries and recently South Kurdistan, in an effort to make the life easier by working as immigrant workers.
> 
> DTK member and Dev Sa&#287;l&#305;k-&#304;&#351; Union representative Ferda Koç remarked that the AKP government's policy in Kurdish cities amied to addict needy Kurds to itself by means of grants, village-guard system, illegal income networks provided for its feodal collaborators. In addicting this circle of Kurds to itself, the state is practicing methods basing on feodal family structures and religious sects. The Kurdish society's modernization under the influence of the national freedom movement is hindering the expansion of these methods more and more every passing day."
> 
> Kurdish workers in Turkey treated like foreigners



Treated like foreigners on our own soil, by people that don't belong in this very same soil. Even after so much opression against kurds in their homeland, the world still choose to look away.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> I'm still waiting for you fucking pussy CheeseKurds to try to take a piece of Iran.



One thing at a time. The most idiotic option is attacking at the wrong moment. Now go back to your d*ck-riding on Turkey.

So are you doing better with your rep? Things like that happens, when you support the wrong people.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

kirkuki said:


> A veteran British writer David Hirst says that, Kurdistan is step away from the declaration of the state, and wondered if they will be Kurds the biggest winner of the current circumstances in the region.
> 
> British author David Hirst wrote an article entitled "Arab Spring and Khrifam crisis" began his article by asking about a Kurdish state and says, "Do Kurds become the biggest winner of the Arab Spring, with the current circumstances in the region, which has shifted mostly in their favor to declare an independent state?".
> 
> He recalls the great loss suffered by the Kurds against the backdrop of Sykes-Picot agreement about 90 years ago, and then points to the political circumstances that are available thus of the Kurds as well as their continuous struggle, he says kurds took advantage of the folly of Saddam Hussein when he invaded Kuwait, in addition to the establishment of no-fly zone in KRG And they benefited from the lessons of the past, to ask themselves as equal partners in the new Iraq.
> 
> According to what was written by British author David Hirst, the Kurds are waiting for U.S. war on Iran or the fall of the regime of Bashar al-Assad in Syria to declare their independence.
> 
> And from opinion of the writer, the Kurds in Iraq will rely upon the declaration of their independence and the basis of their belief that Ankara is working to consolidate its relations with Sunni Arabs and Kurds in Iraq, they are aiming their sights towards Turkey, and they have much to offer: from economic integration to mutual security cooperation ... Only if he is convinced the Iraqi Prime Minister, Nuri al-Maliki, and allowed them to create their own state. We have started we see such attitudes from within the perimeter of al-Maliki himself. He pointed to what he wrote editor-Sabah Abdul-Jabbar carp, argues that the time has come to solve the problem of older generation among Arabs of Iraq in response, in the establishment of a Kurdish state.
> 
> The writer stressed that the Kurds and the result of circumstances and political instability, regional and international are the losers have always been a result of World War I and the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. According to Sykes - Picot of 1916 and promised Britain, France, Kurds state of their own, but Nktta that pledge, and ended up Erd they became minorities subjected to repression in a way or another in the four countries are Iran, Iraq, Turkey and Syria, which shared «their national home» broader.
> 
> British author says that the geopolitical reality that crammed between these four forces hostile (Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria) play always in their best interest and always happened that crushed revolutions latest of which was in the era of Saddam Hussein, who committed a massacre against using chemical weapons. However did not stop the Kurds from dream b «Independence final», and was penetration first in this direction folly committed by Saddam Hussein invading Kuwait in 1990 and the consequences geopolitical unforeseen killing them, and was the most important of the establishment of the Western alliance area international ban backed by the United Nations in the north Iraq. In this 'safe haven' laid Kurds first step in building the state, to hold parliamentary elections and the establishment of some structures of self-government.
> 
> The penetration second by what he says David Hurst, Vndjem for the U.S. invasion of Iraq in 2003, and the resulting new constitutional order in full, is what he referred to carp, and enable the Kurds under this system of promoting this special status and autonomy, with access to more of legislative powers and control over their armed forces, as well as a degree of authority on oil, which constitute the backbone of the Iraqi economy, and that this power was still limited.
> 
> The author also says that the President of the Kurdistan region Massoud Barzani awaits U.S. war on Iran, or the collapse of the regime of President Bashar al-Assad in Syria to declare independence Kurdish state.
> 
> _Google translator used_
> PUKmedia::: &#1605;&#1705;&#1578;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1604;&#1573;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;



An independent South Kurdistan, will eventually lead to Greater Kurdistan


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Treated like foreigners on our own soil, by people that don't belong in this very same soil



It's because all you fucking CheeseKurd pussies just sit around and take it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

*The upheavals in Middle East and their impact on the Kurds*





By Prof. Ofra Bengo, The Jerusalem Post &#8212; Israel 
16.12.2012 


_December 16, 2012_

The past hundred years were perhaps the worst in Kurdish history, including division among different states, campaigns of assimilation and even genocide. But the 21st century heralds new and better things.

Parallel to the popular revolutions in the Arab states there was a quiet revolution in the Kurdish lands in Turkey, Syria, Iraq and Iran. In fact the upheavals in the Arab world were a catalyst for things which had been brewing in the Kurdish lands for two decades.

There are similarities and differences between the Arab and the Kurdish revolutions. In the Arab case we are talking about states while in the Kurdish case we are talking about a 30 million-strong non-state entity and community in a state of political flux. In both the Arab and Kurdish cases, breaking of barrier of fear played an important role in the development of the movements, and in both cases popular power has played a crucial role. The new media contributed immensely to the success of both, as well.

Likewise, as in the Arab world, among the Kurds, too, there is a new generation, which may be called the &#8220;upright generation,&#8221; namely a generation that has regained the Kurdish voice, attained visibility in the international arena and is devoted to the Kurdish cause. Certainly the Kurdish awakening was inspired in some parts of Kurdistan by the Arab one, however, practically speaking it took completely different directions.

Indeed, the parallel timing helps to disguise deeper differences between the Arab and Kurdish revolutions.

While the Arab revolutions have challenged state regimes, those of the Kurds are perceived as a challenge to the territorial integrity and national identity of the state. This is true especially for the Kurds in Iraq but it is becoming more and more the case for the Kurds in Syria and to a lesser extent for Turkey and Iran as well.

The main cause for this development is the bankruptcy of the notion of the nation-state. For the Kurds the nation-state meant the effacing of their identity and their political rights for the greater part of the 20th century, hence the backlash. The weakening of the state versus society as it had occurred in most of the countries of the region also played into the hands of the Kurds.

ANOTHER MAJOR difference between the Arab and Kurdish cases is that while in the Arab states the revolutions bolstered the Islamic tendencies in society and granted legitimacy to political Islam even in secular states such as Tunisia, in the Kurdish case Islamism has not gained moral and political ground. Instead, the ethno-national tendencies carried the day.

This divergence can be explained by the well known fact that among the Kurds political Islam has never put down deep roots. An illustration of this phenomenon are the results of the democratic elections of July 2009 in the Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) in Iraq in which the two Islamist parties won together merely nine out of 111 seats in the parliament.

On another level, while the Arab revolutions brought to the surface cracks and divisions in Arab societies, in the Kurdish case we see an opposite trend, namely greater unity. Thus, if the beginning of the 20th century witnessed the division of the Kurds into four states, after which ties among the different communities were only randomly maintained, the beginning of the 21st century and especially the latest upheavals have brought them closer.

Furthermore, it opened the way for a certain Pan-Kurdism and mitigated somewhat the chronic tendencies to tribalism, internal wars and factionalism. On the whole, while the wars and upheavals in the 20th century brought only catastrophes to the Kurds, the 2003 war and the upheavals in 2011-2012 have opened up new horizons. Similarly, the image of backwardness, passiveness and lethargy that stuck to them for generations has given room to a much more assertive and astute one.

In spite of the fact that the Kurds live in four different countries there is contagious effect, mutual influence and synergy between all four. The transnational movement has gathered momentum thanks to the geopolitical changes in the region, the greater assertiveness of the Kurds, the crucial role of the diaspora, the new media and most importantly the de facto state, the Kurdistan Regional government, which has become the magnet and the model for all the Kurds.

Indeed, the concept of Kurdistan underwent important transformations. While in the past localism of each part was the order of the day, now Greater Kurdistan becomes part and parcel of the new Kurdish discourse.

For the new generation the center is no longer the state but Greater Kurdistan. This is illustrated in such terminology which refers to the communities not according to their states but to their parts in a Kurdistani unit. Thus, North refers to Kurdistan in Turkey, South Kurdistan to Iraq, East Kurdistan to Iran and West Kurdistan to Syria.

AFTER THIS panoramic overview I would like to look briefly at each of the Kurdish regions separately. The repercussions on the KRG are immense, although there was no revolution there modeled on the Arab ones. The developments in the Middle East catapulted the KRG to the position of the actual leader of the other parts of Kurdistan. The KRG&#8217;s pivotal role is evident in the conferences it holds where Kurds from all parts of Kurdistan and the world at large participate; in the bases it provides to political groups and the refuge it grants to fleeing Kurds; and finally in its becoming the Mecca for political parties which come for support, consultation or mediation.

The fact that the KRG remained an island of stability and prosperity won it greater legitimacy in the world, especially against the background of the instability in Iraq and the tectonic changes in the region.

All this increased its political maneuverability vis-a-vis its neighbors and forced it hand with regard to Baghdad.

The real revolution took place among the Kurds of Syria who were until quite lately a silent minority, insulated from the rest of the world. Many analysts doubted that such a community, fragmented politically and geographically and which moreover lacked the natural gift of impregnable mountains enjoyed by the other parts of Kurdistan, could indeed muster the power to play any important role in the Kurdish scene.

And yet the unbelievable happened. Within a short while the Kurds of Syria turned into a player to be reckoned with.

How did this come about? The fact that the Kurds of Syria reside in the geographical and political periphery only helped them to take the initiative, far from the watching eyes of the government and the other opposition parties. The Assad regime&#8217;s struggle for survival forced him to turn a blind eye to developments in the Kurdish region and even to turn the Kurds into an ally of sorts against the other parts of the opposition. The close ties between the Turkish PKK and the Syrian PYD were further cemented by the souring relations between Damascus and Ankara, pushing Damascus to employ both the PKK and PYD against its short-lived ally. However, the main fuel for the Kurdish movement was years of assimilation, Arabization and the effacing of Kurdish identity, in the double sense of the word.

The developments among the Kurds of Syria had immediate impact on the KRG and especially on the Kurds of Turkey. The fact that the Kurds of Syria managed to take control of the Kurdish towns and villages in the Syrian north opened for the KRG a new horizon never before dreamt of, namely the possibility of reaching out to the Mediterranean Sea via Kurdistan in Syria. For a landlocked region this could be an important step toward independence.

FOR THE Kurds of Turkey, the contagious effect of the &#8220;Arab Spring,&#8221; especially in Syria, was crucial, as it has impacted the Kurds in Turkey on three different levels. First, the AKP&#8217;s vigorous anti-Assad campaign and its support to the Syrian opposition moved Assad to renew his support to the PKK as a quid pro quo. Second, the bolstering of the Syrian Kurds&#8217; position as a result of their takeover of the Kurdish regions in Syria and their demands for a federative system became a source of emulation for the Kurds of Turkey. Third, the border between Turkish and Syrian Kurds became porous, thus strengthening cross-border influences between the two communities.

The most important turn of events among the Kurds in Turkey was the solidification of their movement into two wings: the military and political-popular one.

Since the takeover of the Kurdish region in Syria, the PKK escalated significantly its attacks against Turkish targets. Concurrently, popular resistance a la Ghandistyle led by the PKK and the BDP were reinforced in various forms. These included sit-in demonstrations by mothers whose sons had disappeared, civic Friday prayers in Kurdish conducted in the streets, boycotts of parliament sessions and government mosques and the latest move, the hunger strike by hundreds of Kurdish prisoners.

All this amounted to a severe challenge to the AKP government which has promised time and again to find a peaceful solution to the problem. Ironically, however, under the AKP governments the Kurdish issue became multi-dimensional, full of paradoxes and much more complicated than at any time in the past.

Concerning the Kurds of Iran, it appears as if the upheavals in the region have bypassed them. In fact since the brutal suppression of their uprising during the early years of the Islamic Republic (1979-1983) the Kurds of Iran have continued to oppose the Iranian regimes in various periods, with changing intensity.

And even though they appear to have been politically dormant in the past few years, they have the potential to become a dynamo for deep changes in Iran itself as well as in the other Kurdish regions. They are only waiting for a trigger.

TO SUM up, the past hundred years were perhaps the worst in Kurdish history, including division among different states, campaigns of assimilation and even genocide. But the 21st century heralds new and better things. The Kurds have regained their voice, identity and visibility in the world. Furthermore, the upheavals in the Arab world catapulted them into an important player in the region capable of reshaping its geo-strategic map. If we add to this that in the 21st century the sacred cows of nation-states have lost some of their sacredness, then the Kurds have some hope for optimism and a better future.

Prof. Ofra Bengio is head of the Kurdish Studies Program at the Moshe Dayan Center, Tel Aviv University and author of The Kurds of Iraq: Building a State within a State.The writer is a professor at the Moshe Dayan Center for Middle East and African Studies.

Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, jpost.com


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treated like foreigners on our own soil, by people that don't belong in this very same soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because all you fucking CheeseKurd pussies just sit around and take it.
Click to expand...


We are still fighting, even considering that we don't have the support of any country worldwide. That's called being a strong-minded warrior, something you have probably never heard of.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

*It is Time for the Turks, Persians and Arabs Draw Lessons from Kurdish History and Say Sorry to the Kurds!*

By Hiwa Zandi &#8212; Special to Ekurd.net 




_December 17, 2012_

Historically, Kurdistan has attracted geostrategic importance. It is a country that linked Europe, Middle East, South Asia and the Gulf waters together. For any imperial power or invader coming from Europe and wanting to enter Middle East and advance further into Arabia or South Asia, controlling Kurdistan was a top strategic, political and economic priority. Likewise any imperial power or invader coming from Central Asia or South Asia and attempting to advance further into Middle East, Arabia or North Africa or even towards Europe controlling Kurdistan was a strategically important precondition. 

For these reasons from the time of Assyrians, Alexander, Islamic caliphs including Amawis and Abbasids, Saljoughis, Ottomans and Safavids, Kurdistan has been a contentious region. These invaders and powers vied for superiority in Kurdistan. The Ottomans and Safavids divided Kurdistan between themselves for the first time in 1514 after a long period of wars when they saw no other alternative. 

One thing however remained a historical fact that long-term control of the four corners of Kurdistan by any local or foreign invader never became a reality. In particular, the rigid mountains of Kurdistan have always been under the direct control of the Kurds; restricting anyone laying a foothold. 

In the modern period, Kurdistan still maintains its strategic, economic and geopolitical importance. Under the current geographic and demographic circumstances, Kurds and Kurdistan are located in between the Turks, Arabs and Persians, binding their respective countries of Iran, Iraq, Turkey and Syria together. After the division of Kurdistan amongst these artificial States in 1923, control of Kurdistan, in line with its traditional attribute, has always been the major problems of these new States. 

Qandil Mountain, currently shielding PKK guerrillas, has remained an indispensable natural fort for the Kurds. In recent history, Turkey, Iran and Iraq have undertaken numerous unsuccessful land and aerial military operations to control the Kurdish mountains and eliminate the presence of Kurdish freedom fighters. These failed incursions have resulted in unwanted massive human casualties.

There is a historical Kurdish saying that states &#8220;Kurds have no friend but the mountains&#8221;. This saying in fact captures the epic battles of the Kurds from the time immemorial to the period of Xenophon and his 10,000 Greek soldiers retreating through Kurdistan in 401 BC through to the invasion attempts of Holaco Khan the grandson of Genghis khan, the Ottomans and Safavids and the current Kurdish resistance in the Qandil Mountain. 

Kurds have always defended their homeland and did not allow anyone gain control over its epicentre the mountainous region of Kurdistan. This derives a metaphorical conclusion that Kurds and their mountains are two inseparable natural elements; one cannot exist without the other. Whether it was Alexander the Great or Genghis Khan, the Arab camel riders or the nomad Turks, the Persian vassals and subservient of the Median Kurds or the imperialists of Europe, Kurdish mountains have always remained under the foot of the Kurds and never fell to the foreign domination. 

It seems ironical that these hard core historical facts have not been translated into a political framework that guided the policy makers in bringing peace and stability to the region. It is regrettable that the Turks,  Arabs and Persians in particular have not drawn lessons from Kurdish history and are still continuing with the bitter indulgence in the desire of control and occupation of Kurdistan. This behaviour has expectedly resulted in thousands of deaths of not only Kurds but equally their own people. In addition, these States have also wasted tremendous economic resources in attempting to cap Kurdish freedom and independence aspirations which could have been used to develop and modernise the third world status of their nationhood.

In this regard, the Arabs have tried to advance deeper into Kurdistan for centuries. In the contemporary period, this stimulus has not changed. Just weeks ago the previously oppressed Shia Arab led Iraqi government launched the Dijla military operation aiming at reoccupying the Kurdish areas classified as &#8216;disputed areas&#8217; in the Iraqi constitution. Kurdistan forces retook de facto control of these areas in 2003 after the downfall of Saddam&#8217;s regime. 

The Iraqi government has not been able to draw lessons from the former Iraqi regime. Saddam&#8217;s dictatorial regime could not achieve any success in trying to maintain a long-term occupation of Kurdistan even by conducting a genocide campaign against the Kurds that resulted in the deaths of hundreds of thousands of Kurds through the infamous 1988 Anfal campaign, using chemical weapon in Halabja, massacre of Barzani in 1980s and many other tragedies. Common sense and human empathy underscores that the Arabs in Iraq would look into mirror and regret the inhumane oppression of Saddam and his Arab army. One would expect that the Iraqi government would come to the Kurds and offer wholehearted apology for the genocide and do anything to redress their grievances. At the same time, this conclusion should also have been reached that attempts of occupying Kurdistan should be a matter of history. Regrettably, it appears this reasonability and conclusion has not prevailed and the occupation mindset has continued. 

Similarly, the Turks have been trying to maintain their grip over Kurdistan ever since they abandoned their Central Asian homeland and chose Asia Minor instead in the 11th century AD. Various Kurdish principalities confronted the Turks and challenged them in indulging themselves with the occupation mission. Whilst the Turks have been able to control the Kurdish cities especially after the Ata Turk&#8217;s betrayal of the Kurds under the rhetoric of Islamic brotherhood in 1920s, the Kurdish mountains have not fell to their control. 

Uprising after uprising maintained the historical character of the Kurds being a free nation and inseparable to their land. The Turkish oppressive regimes continued the Ata Turk&#8217;s annihilation and assimilation policy against the Kurds. They proclaimed the Kurds to be &#8216;mountain Turks&#8217; even though Kurds have lived on their land and mountains for over three millennia, way before the Turks entered the Asia Minor. They massacred Kurds in thousands, destroyed thousands of villages, displaced millions of people and at the same time suppressed the Kurdish culture and language. 

The aim of these oppressive policies was to erase the Kurdish identity from the face of their historical homeland. To the misperception this could not occur. Recently, the Turkish Prime Minister Erdogan made a superficial and politically impregnated apology to the Kurds for the Darsim Massacre which is only a partial but painful wound of the past Kurdish tragedies. 

Nevertheless, the Turkish government has continued with the occupation of Kurdistan and suppression of the Kurds. Currently, over 8000 Kurdish political activists, council members and parliamentarians are holed in prison, education in mother tongue is prohibited in schools, the Kurdish southeast has left drastically underdeveloped compared with the Turkish northwest, and at the same time the bloody war against the PKK guerrillas has been continued. 

The case of Islamic regime of Iran is not anything promising. It has adopted the suppressive policies of the predecessor regime of Shah against the Kurds. Shah had managed to put an end to the Republic of Kurdistan in 1946 with the help of foreign powers. The President of the Republic and other government officials were hanged. Thousands of Kurds were massacred and Kurdish identity was suppressed. The Islamic regime extended this suppression through Khalkhali&#8217;s massacre of Kurds after the revolution. Today, Kurdish political prisoners are hanged frequently in Iran just because they demand equal cultural, political and economic rights in Iran. Kurdish education is still banned and publication is heavily restricted. 

This is in a circumstance that Kurds have close cultural affinity with the Persians and for most part of history Kurds were the rulers of Iran. Commencing with the Meds that established the Median Empire in the mid ninth century BC, covering a vast region stretching from Mediterranean Sea through to Afghanistan, the Kurdish rule continued through the Partians or Ashkanis, the Sasanis and the Zands. Kurds laid the foundation of an everlasting civilization in Kurdistan and Iran in particular and other parts of the Middle East in general. Kurds have a glorious history in protecting Iran and its people from the foreign intruders and invaders. Having this immense glorious past and rich cultural heritage one would expect that the Persians led Iranian governments would treat the Kurds with dignity and cherish their culture and language. On the contrary, the lust for domination has done exactly the opposite by supressing the Kurdish identity. 

With all the sufferings and the changing political dynamic in the region, Kurds expect the Arab, Turkish and Persian governments to use logic and come forward sooner rather than later with their apologetic appeals to the Kurdish nation and return to them what is not rightly theirs; for it may be too late when in near future the winds of change sweeps the chance to do so.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treated like foreigners on our own soil, by people that don't belong in this very same soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because all you fucking CheeseKurd pussies just sit around and take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are still fighting, even considering that we don't have the support of any country worldwide. That's called being a strong-minded warrior, something you have probably never heard of.
Click to expand...


If you're such a warrior, why aren't you there fighting? You too much of a pussy?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because all you fucking CheeseKurd pussies just sit around and take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are still fighting, even considering that we don't have the support of any country worldwide. That's called being a strong-minded warrior, something you have probably never heard of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're such a warrior, why aren't you there fighting? You too much of a pussy?
Click to expand...


Read my earlier comments. You've asked for this several times, and i have answered you several times.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are still fighting, even considering that we don't have the support of any country worldwide. That's called being a strong-minded warrior, something you have probably never heard of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're such a warrior, why aren't you there fighting? You too much of a pussy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my earlier comments. You've asked for this several times, and i have answered you several times.
Click to expand...


Oh ya, I remember, you're too busy being a cock jockey.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Specially dedicated to Ima.

Peshmerga kicking iranian ass!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VCja507H8w]1iran islamic army vs kurdish 1980[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

ima, stop cursing and lamenting. just enjoy the show , you are making too much noise around here.


----------



## Meathead

The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!



Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead. Specially for people that have never harmed you in any way.

What a keyboard-warrior. I know, you wouldn't have the courage to visit Diyarbakir (Amed) And scream something insulting against kurds.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead. Specially for people that have never harmed you in any way.
> 
> What a keyboard-warrior. I know, you wouldn't have the courage to visit Diyarbakir (Amed) And scream something insulting against kurds.
Click to expand...


You don't have the courage to go there yourself, so stfu.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead. Specially for people that have never harmed you in any way.
> 
> What a keyboard-warrior. I know, you wouldn't have the courage to visit Diyarbakir (Amed) And scream something insulting against kurds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have the courage to go there yourself, so stfu.
Click to expand...


Hey Ima, did you like the video of kurds destroying iranian terrorists?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead. Specially for people that have never harmed you in any way.
> 
> What a keyboard-warrior. I know, you wouldn't have the courage to visit Diyarbakir (Amed) And scream something insulting against kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the courage to go there yourself, so stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Ima, did you like the video of kurds destroying iranian terrorists?
Click to expand...


I don't watch videos. Better luck next time.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have the courage to go there yourself, so stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ima, did you like the video of kurds destroying iranian terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch videos. Better luck next time.
Click to expand...


So you don't wanna accept the truth? It's alright, gotta hurt seeing your heroes lying in massgraves


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ima, did you like the video of kurds destroying iranian terrorists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch videos. Better luck next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't wanna accept the truth? It's alright, gotta hurt seeing your heroes lying in massgraves
Click to expand...


Any dead arab is a good arab.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch videos. Better luck next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't wanna accept the truth? It's alright, gotta hurt seeing your heroes lying in massgraves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any dead arab is a good arab.
Click to expand...


Iranians are not arabs


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead.
Click to expand...

No, a Kurd has never harmed me, but they did so to my ancestors on my mother's side. Kurds were, and still are to some extent, wondering thieves who hid behind their "Islamization" to be vultures when the Christian Armenians, Greeks and Assyrians were clensed from the Turkish east. The ancestral lands you claim were never yours or even your nomadic tribes.

Cut this shit out, no one with one iota of historical knowledge will believe our your stupid maps.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't wanna accept the truth? It's alright, gotta hurt seeing your heroes lying in massgraves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any dead arab is a good arab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iranians are not arabs
Click to expand...


You're all sand monkeys to me.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, a Kurd has never harmed me, but they did so to my ancestors on my mother's side. Kurds were, and still are to some extent, wondering thieves who hid behind their "Islamization" to be vultures when the Christian Armenians, Greeks and Assyrians were clensed from the Turkish east. The ancestral lands you claim were never yours or even your nomadic tribes.
> 
> Cut this shit out, no one with one iota of historical knowledge will believe our your stupid maps.
Click to expand...


Funny how i knew, you would mention that. Just cuz a few kurdish tribes joined the turks, doesn't mean all kurds are like they we're. There has been a ton of traitors that fought alongside the goverments of Iraq, Iran, Turkey and Syria, they are hated by the real kurds too.

Our hurrians ancestors lived on these lands before you. The land we claim has always belonged to us, and we will never leave it. So keep you nomadic sh*t for yourself. After so much hate from our enemies, your words are meaningless.

Everybody knows, kurds have gained a second chance of freedom, in this changing Middle East. If your not happy with that, then i won't force you to be so.
You need to realise, that the it's not the kurds hating you, but rather the ones you want to share a border with.


----------



## purearch72

2013 the year the Kurdistan gets Independance.


----------



## ekrem

Meathead said:


> The ancestral lands you claim were never yours or even your nomadic tribes.
> 
> Cut this shit out, no one with one iota of historical knowledge will believe our your stupid maps.



It was Byzantine lands.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

purearch72 said:


> 2013 the year the Kurdistan gets Independance.



Only South Kurdistan. Still, it's a start.


----------



## kirkuki

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gypsies of the Middle East are demanding their own country? How quaint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having your homeland stolen, makes you gypsy? Perhaps you should start on showing some respect instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, a Kurd has never harmed me, but they did so to my ancestors on my mother's side. Kurds were, and still are to some extent, *wondering thieves who hid behind their "Islamization"* to be vultures when the Christian Armenians, Greeks and Assyrians were clensed from the Turkish east. The ancestral lands you claim were never yours or even your nomadic tribes.
> 
> Cut this shit out, no one with one iota of historical knowledge will believe our your stupid maps.
Click to expand...


what utter BS is this ? lol in case you forgotten the so called "ottoman empire" was your Islamic empire not ours, turks went into many countries during ottomans and they raped the women, stole properties, destroyed infrastructures, killed and invaded lands, history is not too kind to your so called Mongolian ancestors, that is why to this day those lands you guys invaded still hate turks to this bones.


----------



## kirkuki

South Kurdistan is only missing a seat in UN, western Kurdistan in Syria is now building itself up thus the turkish Mongolians are shitting themselves and have started direct dialog with Mr. Ocalan the leader of Northern Kurdistan. hurry hurry turds you are about to lose a big chunk of land you have occupied to Kurds within the several upcoming years .


----------



## kirkuki

you turks are like viruses where ever you go you spread your Mongolian diseases, just remember when atagay promised kurds to give them autonomy if they supported him against armenians he then failed and lied to kurds, so basically your current borders is based on lies and thus shall not be a fixed border for good, the kurds want out there is nothing stopping them even if they have to all 40 million of them go to the mountains to make your sorry ass fake bordered state suffer for eternity, "if we cant have our stolen lands by back we will make yours a miserable one too".

just remember your fight against kurdish freedom is costing you $1 billion a year so in 100 years your peps will look back and say "fuck we are so dumb we wasted $100 billions for a land we stole via lying and eventually lost anyway".


----------



## kirkuki

The Turkish government and Kurdish separatists have reportedly agreed on a plan to end a conflict that has killed over 40,000 people in over thirty years. But there is controversy brewing over possible concessions.

The daily newspaper "Radikal" quoted senior Turkish intelligence officials following their meetings with with imprisoned Kurdistan Workers Party PKK leader Abdullah Ocalan.

The paper claimed to have information on a four-stage plan for the disarmament of Kurdish separatist fighters in exchange for increased minority rights. These would include constitutional reforms removing obstacles to Kurdish language education in Turkey, introducing an ethnically neutral definition of Turkish citizenship and the strengthening of regional administrations.

The planned "roadmap" would also involve the release from custody of thousands of people accused of links with the PKK.

There was no official confirmation of any agreement and Radikal did not name its sources.

The PKK, which was founded by Ocalan, began its armed separatist struggle in 1984. The fighting has been concentrated mainly on Turkey's southeastern region bordering Iran, Iraq and Syria but bomb attacks have also been staged in cities across Turkey.
DW.DE
Turkey reaches out to public enemy number one

There had already been reports last week of talks between Turkish government officials and Ocalan, who has been in prison since was arrested in Kenya by Turkish special forces in 1999 and brought to Turkey.

"The aim is to disarm the PKK," Yalcin Akdogan, an adviser to Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan told Turkish broadcaster NTV last Monday, adding that this goal could not be achieved by military means alone.

The opposition CHP party in Ankara expressed support for peace talks, but the leader of the nationalist MHP was critical.

"Prime Minister Erdogan has crossed a threshold and dropped the government's anchor in the bloody port of separatist terror," the party's leader, Devlet Bahceli, said.

Prime Minister Erdogan, himself a conservative, has played down the concessions which Turkey would make to end the conflict. Ahead of presidential elections in 2014 he is under pressure to stem the violence, which is Turkey's main domestic security concern.

Violence meanwhile continued in the southeast of the country this week. Fourteen PKK fighters and a Turkish soldier were reportedly killed overnight on the border with Iraq on Wednesday.

Last year saw a rise in violence related to the Kurdish conflict after a previous round of secret peace talks initiated in 2009 with the rebel leadership ended in failure. Turkish security forces claim to have killed 1,450 Kurdish fighters in 2012.

Turkish newspaper reports roadmap for peace with Kurds | News | DW.DE | 09.01.2013


----------



## ima

So you get "increased minority rights" and have to disarm. Looks like you lost.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> So you get "increased minority rights" and have to disarm. Looks like you lost.



The only lost one is you. We as the peaceful ones would love to stop this war, if we get our "minority rights" And that includes the right to rule over ourselfes. As if we will accept a plan for peace without kurdish selfrule.
We haven't lost.  Your such a donkey pile of sh*t kemalist turk.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Something just for you Ima

*Dmartash: the main demand of the Kurds is to get greater autonomy *

Confirmed the Kurdish Peace and Democracy party that the main demand of the Kurds in Turkey still is to get greater autonomy, pointing out that new efforts to reach a political solution looks serious.

Salahuddin Dmartash Leader of BDP on Wednesday, told Reuters, "How this autonomy will be established and what will be its components, the issue can be discussed but to say that we have given up on an autonomy is wrong."

And Dmartash said in his parliament office in Ankara "how to implement it is the only that can be changed."

Noteworthy that the secret negotiations between the Kurdistan Workers and the Turkish government and seemed largely it deviated from its course But Dmartash said recent contacts promising so far.

"I do not see this as a tactic, naive and cheap attempt from the government, it seems a more serious effort both sides now feel that there must be a solution."

Opportunities loomed end fighting since three decades between the Turkish army and the PKK in the past few weeks after the government admitted that it was in talks with PKK leader Abdullah Ocalan.

According to Turkish media reports this week that it had been agreed on a framework for a peace plan with Ocalan, but did not refer to the independence of Kurdistan or to "democratic autonomy", a concept proposed by Kurd politicians in the past.

Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/09/us-turkey-kurds-idUSBRE9080X920130109


----------



## ima

You still have no country. Pussies.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> You still have no country. Pussies.



And after a thousand years you still claim our's 

As a turk you don't even know the definition of a "coward" So i hate to say it, but refusing to point your gun at civillians makes you noble. So keep on spreading your kemalist bullsh*t. But making up some fake political borders won't change reality. Kurds live on these lands, and we will never accept anything else than Kurdistan. Keep on pretending you own our extensive country, but i'm warning you, don't do it in Amed (Diyarbakir) Otherwise you *WILL* be screwed!


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no country. Pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a thousand years you still claim our's
> 
> As a turk you don't even know the definition of a "coward" So i hate to say it, but refusing to point your gun at civillians makes you noble. So keep on spreading your kemalist billsh*t. But making up some fake political borders won't change reality. Kurds live on these lands, and we will never accept anything else than Kurdistan. Keep on pretending you own our extensive country, but i'm warning you, don't do it in Amed (Diyarbakir) Otherwise you *WILL* be screwed!
Click to expand...


I'm a white American. Get over it.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no country. Pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after a thousand years you still claim our's
> 
> As a turk you don't even know the definition of a "coward" So i hate to say it, but refusing to point your gun at civillians makes you noble. So keep on spreading your kemalist billsh*t. But making up some fake political borders won't change reality. Kurds live on these lands, and we will never accept anything else than Kurdistan. Keep on pretending you own our extensive country, but i'm warning you, don't do it in Amed (Diyarbakir) Otherwise you *WILL* be screwed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a white American. Get over it.
Click to expand...


You turks like to play white. What's the matter? Aren't you proud of being yourself?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> And after a thousand years you still claim our's
> 
> As a turk you don't even know the definition of a "coward" So i hate to say it, but refusing to point your gun at civillians makes you noble. So keep on spreading your kemalist billsh*t. But making up some fake political borders won't change reality. Kurds live on these lands, and we will never accept anything else than Kurdistan. Keep on pretending you own our extensive country, but i'm warning you, don't do it in Amed (Diyarbakir) Otherwise you *WILL* be screwed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a white American. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You turks like to play white. What's the matter? Aren't you proud of being yourself?
Click to expand...


Are you jealous that I'm white?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a white American. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You turks like to play white. What's the matter? Aren't you proud of being yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you jealous that I'm white?
Click to expand...


I'm proud of being who i am

Now stick to the topix troll.


----------



## kirkuki

ignore the turkish troll please, we all know it by now .


----------



## kirkuki

this is turkish terror for ya 






(Reuters) - Three female Kurdish activists including a founding member of the PKK rebel group were shot dead in Paris overnight in execution-style killings that cast a shadow over peace moves between Ankara and the guerrillas.

Dozens of riot police formed a cordon around the Information Centre of Kurdistan, an institute in central Paris with close links to the PKK where the bodies were found soon after midnight on Thursday. According to one Kurdish agency, workers broke in after seeing blood stains at the door.

Sakine Cansiz, who had promoted the role of women in the armed Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK) group, and two other women appeared to have been shot in the head, a French police source said. According to Kurdish media one woman had also been shot in the stomach.

It was not immediately clear who had carried out the killings; but the PKK has seen intermittent internal feuding during an armed campaign in the mountainous Turkish southeast that has killed some 40,000 since 1984.

Turkish nationalist militants have in the past also been accused of 'extra-judicial killings' of Kurdish activists but such incidents have been confined to Turkey.

The killings came shortly after Turkey announced it had re-opened talks with Abdullah Ocalan, the PKK leader jailed on the prison island of Imrali, near Istanbul. The talks to end the conflict would almost certainly raise tensions within the movement over demands and terms of any ceasefire.

"Rest assured that French authorities are determined to get to the bottom of these unbearable acts," French Interior Minister Manuel Valls said at the scene, adding the killings were "surely an execution".

France is home to a large number of Kurds, many of them having emigrated in the 1960s and 1970s, but there is also a number of Kurdish pro-PKK exiles such as Cansiz.

Any Turkish government contacts with the PKK, deemed a terrorist group by Ankara, Washington and the EU, are highly controversial in the Turkish political establishment.

Last summer, preceding the move to talks, saw some of the worst bloodshed of the three-decades-old conflict. Television footage of soldiers' coffins returning home draped in the red Turkish flag inflame nationalist tensions.

Valls identified one of the victims as the head of the center and said homicide and anti-terrorism units had been assigned to investigate the murders. A police source confirmed their nationality as Turkish.

"This is a political crime, there is no doubt about it," Remzi Kartal, a leader of the Kurdistan National Congress, an umbrella group of Kurdish organizations in Europe, told Reuters.

"Ocalan and the Turkish government have started a peace process, they want to engage in dialogue, but there are parties that are against resolving the Kurdish question and want to sabotage the peace process," he said.

The Kurdish question has taken on a particular urgency with the rise of Kurdish groups in neighboring northern Iraq, where they control an autonomous zone, and in Syria. Turkey fears that Syrian President Bashar al-Assad could encourage Kurds to feed militancy in Turkey.

An employee of the center told French broadcaster i<Tele that Cansiz was a founding member of the PKK, which is fighting for greater Kurdish autonomy in the Turkish southeast.

Many Turks fear such autonomy could stoke demands for an independent Kurdish homeland and undermine Turkey.

The Firat news agency, which is close to the group, said another victim was the Paris representative of the Brussels-based Kurdistan National Congress.

Firat said two of those killed were shot in the head and one in the stomach, and that the murder weapon was believed to have been fitted with a silencer.

"A couple of colleagues saw blood stains at the door. When they broke the door open and entered they saw the three women had been executed," French Kurdish Associations Federation Chairman Mehmet Ulker was reported as saying by Firat.

Female militants have played a significant role in the PKK's insurgency, partly reflecting a principle of equality within the group's Marxist ideology. In some cases, desire to avenge the killing of other family members was the motivation for joining, for others it was a way out of family repression, analysts say.

INTERNAL FEUD?

The government and PKK have agreed a framework for a peace plan, according to Turkish media reports, in talks which would have been unthinkable in Turkey only a few years ago. Ocalan is widely reviled by Turks who hold him responsible for a conflict that burns at the heart of the nation.

Turkish Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan has introduced some reforms allowing Kurdish broadcasting and some concessions on language; but activists are demanding more freedom in education and administration.

Turkish broadcasters reported police as saying the women had links to the PKK and could have been the victims of an internal feud.

A senior member of Turkey's ruling AK Party said internal feuds had occurred in the past whenever there were signs of progress towards peace.

"Whenever in Turkey we reach the stage of saying 'friend, give up this business, let the weapons be silent', whenever a determination emerges on this, such incidents happen," AK Party Deputy Chairman Huseyin Celik told reporters in Ankara.

"Is there one PKK? I'm not sure of that," he said.

Turkey's pro-Kurdish Peace and Democracy (BDP) opposition party, two of whose members were allowed to pay a rare visit last week to Ocalan on the island in the Marmara Sea where he has been jailed for the last 14 years, condemned the killings.

"We call on our people to hold protest meetings wherever they are to condemn this massacre and stand up for the Kurdish people's martyrs," the party's leaders said in a statement.

Among the crowd gathered behind police lines at the Paris institute were onlookers chanting slogans and waving yellow flags bearing Ocalan's likeness.

(Additional reporting by Nicolas Bertin and Yves Clarisse in Paris; Writing by Nick Tattersall; editing by Ralph Boulton)
Female Kurdish activists including former guerrilla shot in Paris | Reuters


----------



## kirkuki

The killings happened on a street near the crowded Gare du Nord. The Kurdistan Information Centre is under continuous police control. 

Three Kurdish woman activists Sakine Cans&#305;z, Fidan Do&#287;an and Leyla Söylemez were killed in Paris. The killings happened on a street near the Paris Gare du Nord, one of the most crowded and closely guarded streets in the French capital. In addition, the  Kurdistan Information Centre is under continuous police control. The files of some formerly arrested Kurdish politicians had revealed the fact that the Centre had been monitored at any moment.

Fidan Do&#287;an, Paris representative of the KNK, made a telephone conversation with a friend of hers at around 13:00 on Wednesday afternoon. In her last speech on the phone, Do&#287;an says that she was still in the office and that she would be home in the evening. Do&#287;an's friends who went to her office when she didn't answer her phone till late hours in the night, saw blood shedding from under the office door. They entered and saw the dead bodies of three women: Cans&#305;z and Do&#287;an have been shot on the head and Söylemez on the head and the stomach. A silencer was used in the armed attack, according to the initial reports coming through. French police has announced that the three women fell victim to a very professional execution.

Here are some questions concerning the armed attack against the Kurdish activists;

1- The execution of three women in the 'safest' area of Paris is not an ordinary incident. The perpetrators must have been aware of this truth and acted in consideration of it.

2- Sakine Cans&#305;z was the single woman alive among the co-founders of the PKK (Kurdistan Workers Party). Cans&#305;z is a revolutionary woman known for her resistance against torture in Diyarbak&#305;r prison in the period of 12 September 1980 military coup in Turkey.

3- AKP supporter papers, such as Yeni &#350;afak, reported the news as an internal execution, yet before an official statement has been made by French police or autopsy has been performed on the victims. This is a point worthy of consideration.

4- Why did the attack target women and those in Europe? The fact that Sakine Cans&#305;z was a woman co-founder of the PKK shows that the attack was aimed at the ideological spirit of the organization. From this point of view, the killings were obviously carried out on the basis of a professionally planned purpose. The news the Turkish media has reported using as a source the state Anadolu Ajans&#305; (Anatolian News Agency) give clues as to how the incident will be discussed from now on.

5- The killing of ten Kurdish guerrillas and three senior European officials of the PKK came  following the statements of Turkish Prime Minister Erdo&#287;an who had said that  We will arrest you wherever we find you. It seems both attacks are a follow-up of this statement.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Turkish terror is spread through the entire world!


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Turkish terror is spread through the entire world!



Sorry, just checked, no turks where I live.


----------



## kirkuki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KqyGzeU6XQ]BBCW three kurdish womens killed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meathead

Expressing surprise and regret for the murder of a PKK founder is like doing the same for a mafia don.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Expressing surprise and regret for the murder of a PKK founder is like doing the same for a mafia don.



You don't even know what the PKK is. Fighting for your freedom makes you a freedom fighter, if you avoid killing civillians, which the PKK has managed to do.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expressing surprise and regret for the murder of a PKK founder is like doing the same for a mafia don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what the PKK is. Fighting for your freedom makes you a freedom fighter, if you avoid killing civillians, which the PKK has managed to do.
Click to expand...

I think it is perhaps you who do not know what the PKK is.  When the last of the civilized peoples of Anatolia left (Greeks, Armenians, Assyrian), leaving behind the Turks and Kurds, the continued carnage of both militants and civilians was a given, So cut the shit, atrocities have been committed on both sides, and of all the Kurdish groups. the PKK's hands are the bloodiest.

The truth of the matter is that few outside Anatolia care.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expressing surprise and regret for the murder of a PKK founder is like doing the same for a mafia don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what the PKK is. Fighting for your freedom makes you a freedom fighter, if you avoid killing civillians, which the PKK has managed to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is perhaps you who do not know what the PKK is.  When the last of the civilized peoples of Anatolia left (Greeks, Armenians, Assyrian), leaving behind the Turks and Kurds, the continued carnage of both militants and civilians was a given, So cut the shit, atrocities have been committed on both sides, and of all the Kurdish groups. the PKK's hands are the bloodiest.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that few outside Anatolia care.
Click to expand...


Perhaps your hate for kurds has blinded you, but PKK has never killed civillians. Perhaps an accident happened once, but just try to see the logic here: PKK fights in the non-inhabited mountains. If they wanted to kill civillians, then why are they staying away from them?

Why do you insist on killing us non-civillised? Because of something that happened a century ago? You need to move on. We have already recognised and apologized for the genocide (Which was mainly committed by turks) What more do you want us to do? Turn back time and fix our mistakes? Well i'm afraid that's not possible.

If you insist on insulting us for no reason, then you have reached racism.


----------



## kirkuki




----------



## kirkuki

10,000 kurds in Paris protest against the assassination of 3 kurdish activist women by fascists turks - wikileaks has revealed the plot was been laid since 2007.


----------



## FckingAmazing

it does not matter how many people protest ... they're still terrorist sympathizers ... PKK's aim not democracy ... their aim is communism .. they are murderers .. we all need to improve these kind of people and return them to life..


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> 10,000 kurds in Paris protest against the assassination of 3 kurdish activist women by fascists turks - wikileaks has revealed the plot was been laid since 2007.



Boy, that must of made a lot of road apples to clean up!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> it does not matter how many people protest ... they're still terrorist sympathizers ... PKK's aim not democracy ... their aim is communism .. they are murderers .. we all need to improve these kind of people and return them to life..



Give us our lands, and PKK will disarm. It's that simple.
 Besides, what's the use of it to you? Even with the turkish opression at maximum strength, kurds are refusing to give up. I hate to say it, but you can never fully occupy a region, where the kurds will always be kurds, and neither will your fake borders change anything. So go ahead, plant your turkish flags all over our opressed cities, keep making the world believe that there never was a free kurdish state, but in the end you will realise, that you only cheated yourself. You spent uncountable billions of dollars, in your fight against PKK, only for the kurdish people to end up winning anyway.


----------



## FckingAmazing

Kurdistani4ever said:


> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not matter how many people protest ... they're still terrorist sympathizers ... PKK's aim not democracy ... their aim is communism .. they are murderers .. we all need to improve these kind of people and return them to life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us our lands, and PKK will disarm. It's that simple.
> Besides, what's the use of it to you? Even with the turkish opression at maximum strength, kurds are refusing to give up. I hate to say it, but you can never fully occupy a region, where the kurds will always be kurds, and neither will your fake borders change anything. So go ahead, plant your turkish flags all over our opressed cities, keep making the world believe that there never was a free kurdish state, but in the end you will realise, that you only cheated yourself. You spent uncountable billions of dollars, in your fight against PKK, only for the kurdish people to end up winning anyway.
Click to expand...


fcking racist people .. we should ignore them its the best thing to do .. maybe they will find they're wrong sometime.. we should give them time to think ' what i'm doing ' by ignoring them


----------



## APO

Kurdish children have to sing "happy I am to call myself a Turk!" every morning, or end getting discriminated. Yeah, we're the racists ones.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does not matter how many people protest ... they're still terrorist sympathizers ... PKK's aim not democracy ... their aim is communism .. they are murderers .. we all need to improve these kind of people and return them to life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us our lands, and PKK will disarm. It's that simple.
> Besides, what's the use of it to you? Even with the turkish opression at maximum strength, kurds are refusing to give up. I hate to say it, but you can never fully occupy a region, where the kurds will always be kurds, and neither will your fake borders change anything. So go ahead, plant your turkish flags all over our opressed cities, keep making the world believe that there never was a free kurdish state, but in the end you will realise, that you only cheated yourself. You spent uncountable billions of dollars, in your fight against PKK, only for the kurdish people to end up winning anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fcking racist people .. we should ignore them its the best thing to do .. maybe they will find they're wrong sometime.. we should give them time to think ' what i'm doing ' by ignoring them
Click to expand...


That's turkish logic right there. Where did i say anything racist? But according to you it's terrorism and racism to ask for freedom for the worlds largest stateless nation.

But i see your point now: We should all be brothers, though kurds don't deserve their own state


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

APO said:


> Kurdish children have to sing "happy I am to call myself a Turk!" every morning, or end getting discriminated. Yeah, we're the racists ones.



So sad to know that it's true. 

Welcome to the forum brother


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLVOTJbrdLE]A Free Kurdistan...(Will The Kurds Ever Get Their Way?) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

Gee a protest! So when are you fucking pussy CheeseKurds going to do something for real?


----------



## APO

ima said:


> Gee a protest! So when are you fucking pussy CheeseKurds going to do something for real?



We CheeseKurds are fucking Arab Islamists ***** funded by fucking Turkey in fucking Syria.

We CheeseKurds are fucking up Turkey military, we make them fucking spend one fucking billion dollars in every fucking year because of this fucking conflict.

Do not be fucking surprised if you see a Kurdish state soon. We CheeseKurds in the South are playing it out smart and we are ready to fuck the shit out of fucking Iraq, when it comes to fucking war.

CheeseKurds will be ready to fuck the fucking shit out of Iran, like PJAK fucking did last year when they killed fucking high ranking military commanders and a fucking general. 

Do you want us to do a fucking 9/11 to get some fucking attention from the fucking world? Well, CheeseKurds won't ever fucking do that.

See, I can go way down to your level too. Try to be more polite.


----------



## ima

APO said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee a protest! So when are you fucking pussy CheeseKurds going to do something for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We CheeseKurds are fucking Arab Islamists ***** funded by fucking Turkey in fucking Syria.
> 
> We CheeseKurds are fucking up Turkey military, we make them fucking spend one fucking billion dollars in every fucking year because of this fucking conflict.
> 
> Do not be fucking surprised if you see a Kurdish state soon. We CheeseKurds in the South are playing it out smart and we are ready to fuck the shit out of fucking Iraq, when it comes to fucking war.
> 
> CheeseKurds will be ready to fuck the fucking shit out of Iran, like PJAK fucking did last year when they killed fucking high ranking military commanders and a fucking general.
> 
> Do you want us to do a fucking 9/11 to get some fucking attention from the fucking world? *Well, CheeseKurds won't ever fucking do that.*
> 
> See, I can go way down to your level too. Try to be more polite.
Click to expand...

Cuz you're all a bunch of pussies.

You can have Iraq, no one cares. But I'll be looking forward to CheeseKurds taking on Iran, that should make for good tv to see you pussies sliced into little pieces.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee a protest! So when are you fucking pussy CheeseKurds going to do something for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We CheeseKurds are fucking Arab Islamists ***** funded by fucking Turkey in fucking Syria.
> 
> We CheeseKurds are fucking up Turkey military, we make them fucking spend one fucking billion dollars in every fucking year because of this fucking conflict.
> 
> Do not be fucking surprised if you see a Kurdish state soon. We CheeseKurds in the South are playing it out smart and we are ready to fuck the shit out of fucking Iraq, when it comes to fucking war.
> 
> CheeseKurds will be ready to fuck the fucking shit out of Iran, like PJAK fucking did last year when they killed fucking high ranking military commanders and a fucking general.
> 
> Do you want us to do a fucking 9/11 to get some fucking attention from the fucking world? *Well, CheeseKurds won't ever fucking do that.*
> 
> See, I can go way down to your level too. Try to be more polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuz you're all a bunch of pussies.
> 
> You can have Iraq, no one cares. But I'll be looking forward to CheeseKurds taking on Iran, that should make for good tv to see you pussies sliced into little pieces.
Click to expand...


Turks are not meant to be taken serious


----------



## APO

ima said:


> Cuz you're all a bunch of pussies.
> 
> You can have Iraq, no one cares. But I'll be looking forward to CheeseKurds taking on Iran, that should make for good tv to see you pussies sliced into little pieces.



It's not about being a bunch of pussies, because brave and fierce warriors we are. It's about principles. No way will we ever have the moral to do that.

I quote a great Kurdish leader who fought in Iranian occupied Kurdistan:

&#8220;In line with our principles, we do not hijack airplanes, we do not take hostages, nor do we put bombs in cities. We do not do this even in Iran, despite the fact that if one does not commit this type of actions, no one even speaks about you. Neither do we fight directly against the United States to induce the socialist countries to support us, nor fight against the Soviet Union to garner support form the United States&#8221;.

You talk as if you think the Iran's military is so powerful. It's not even twice as good as US's army. You think they are a good military with their plastic keys to "paradise", probably made by China?! 

We even humiliated them whenever they came to our areas.

I like these two videos:

youtube .com/watch?v=9VCja507H8w

youtube .com/watch?v=gigx7PMyt0Q

You see, the Persians know that the Kurds eventually will go fight for an independent Kurdistan in Iran, so these last months, they've made a high military presence. Every 6 months they drive through Kurdish areas to show off their MIGHTY military equipments. They have placed artillery around Kurdish areas, but that won't stop Kurds at all. Just by their military presence shows their desperation. Time will come and Kurds will slice THEM and you will be scratching your head out of confusion. 

Edit: Let me tell you a story. Once the Persians they entered the Kurdish areas and they kept attacking and killing civilians. So one day, Kurds took up arms and killed a bunch of them, beheaded them and placed their heads on poles and the Persians didn't near themselves to Kurdish areas after that. Sometimes, you have to be very literally with your enemies. I read this from a book once and found multiple sources stating this. If I find it, I'll post it here.


----------



## Meathead

People of nomadic origin, like the Roma and Kurds, are typically poorly organized, weak and largely unwelcome. This "we shall overcome because our fighters are brave" mantra is tantamount to suicide in the face of the overwhelming military forces of Turkey and Iran. As someone of partial Anatolian-Christian descent, I have no great feelings about your conflict either way; in other words, a pox on all your houses, Neither would I be terribly concerned if the catastrophic agenda the PKK and other assorted Kurdish groups espouse were realized.


----------



## APO

Meathead said:


> People of nomadic origin, like the Roma and Kurds, are typically poorly organized, weak and largely unwelcome. This "we shall overcome because our fighters are brave" mantra is tantamount to suicide in the face of the overwhelming military forces of Turkey and Iran. As someone of partial Anatolian-Christian descent, I have no great feelings about your conflict either way; in other words, a pox on all your houses, Neither would I be terribly concerned if the catastrophic agenda the PKK and other assorted Kurdish groups espouse were realized.




Haha, any country never tries to assimilate the Romani people, but Armenia has. Perhaps, you might be part Roma too. Oh, the irony 

We will overcome. Just wait and see.


----------



## Meathead

APO said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> People of nomadic origin, like the Roma and Kurds, are typically poorly organized, weak and largely unwelcome. This "we shall overcome because our fighters are brave" mantra is tantamount to suicide in the face of the overwhelming military forces of Turkey and Iran. As someone of partial Anatolian-Christian descent, I have no great feelings about your conflict either way; in other words, a pox on all your houses, Neither would I be terribly concerned if the catastrophic agenda the PKK and other assorted Kurdish groups espouse were realized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, any country never tries to assimilate the Romani people, but Armenia has. Perhaps, you might be part Roma too. Oh, the irony
> 
> We will overcome. Just wait and see.
Click to expand...

That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.


----------



## ima

APO said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz you're all a bunch of pussies.
> 
> You can have Iraq, no one cares. But I'll be looking forward to CheeseKurds taking on Iran, that should make for good tv to see you pussies sliced into little pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about being a bunch of pussies, because brave and fierce warriors we are. It's about principles. No way will we ever have the moral to do that.
> 
> I quote a great Kurdish leader who fought in Iranian occupied Kurdistan:
> 
> *In line with our principles, we do not hijack airplanes, we do not take hostages, nor do we put bombs in cities. We do not do this even in Iran, despite the fact that if one does not commit this type of actions, no one even speaks about you. Neither do we fight directly against the United States to induce the socialist countries to support us, nor fight against the Soviet Union to garner support form the United States.*
> 
> You talk as if you think the Iran's military is so powerful. It's not even twice as good as US's army. You think they are a good military with their plastic keys to "paradise", probably made by China?!
> 
> We even humiliated them whenever they came to our areas.
> 
> I like these two videos:
> 
> youtube .com/watch?v=9VCja507H8w
> 
> youtube .com/watch?v=gigx7PMyt0Q
> 
> You see, the Persians know that the Kurds eventually will go fight for an independent Kurdistan in Iran, so these last months, they've made a high military presence. Every 6 months they drive through Kurdish areas to show off their MIGHTY military equipments. They have placed artillery around Kurdish areas, but that won't stop Kurds at all. Just by their military presence shows their desperation. Time will come and Kurds will slice THEM and you will be scratching your head out of confusion.
> 
> Edit: Let me tell you a story. Once the Persians they entered the Kurdish areas and they kept attacking and killing civilians. So one day, Kurds took up arms and killed a bunch of them, beheaded them and placed their heads on poles and the Persians didn't near themselves to Kurdish areas after that. Sometimes, you have to be very literally with your enemies. I read this from a book once and found multiple sources stating this. If I find it, I'll post it here.
Click to expand...

You should let your women do the fighting.

I don't watch videos. But keep telling yourself stories about how you're such fierce warriors while you hide behind your computer.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> People of nomadic origin, like the Roma and Kurds, are typically poorly organized, weak and largely unwelcome. This "we shall overcome because our fighters are brave" mantra is tantamount to suicide in the face of the overwhelming military forces of Turkey and Iran. As someone of partial Anatolian-Christian descent, I have no great feelings about your conflict either way; in other words, a pox on all your houses, Neither would I be terribly concerned if the catastrophic agenda the PKK and other assorted Kurdish groups espouse were realized.



Look, i'm sorry, that we live on the lands, your people claim as "Western Armenia" But calling us gypsies, while your people are more mixed with them, is a pathetic attempt to show your racism.

By supporting the turkish occupation of Northern Kurdistan, you are only hurting your own nation. The Turks hates you all like a bunch of annoying lice, while we will be very happy to support you, what a shame you can't realise that, your hatred will only strike back on the Armenians and the Armenian state.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> People of nomadic origin, like the Roma and Kurds, are typically poorly organized, weak and largely unwelcome. This "we shall overcome because our fighters are brave" mantra is tantamount to suicide in the face of the overwhelming military forces of Turkey and Iran. As someone of partial Anatolian-Christian descent, I have no great feelings about your conflict either way; in other words, a pox on all your houses, Neither would I be terribly concerned if the catastrophic agenda the PKK and other assorted Kurdish groups espouse were realized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, any country never tries to assimilate the Romani people, but Armenia has. Perhaps, you might be part Roma too. Oh, the irony
> 
> We will overcome. Just wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.
Click to expand...


This is so sad, you call us gypsies, because we remain strong on our lands. Your such an idiotic fool, you know that? Not to mention your pure racism.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, any country never tries to assimilate the Romani people, but Armenia has. Perhaps, you might be part Roma too. Oh, the irony
> 
> We will overcome. Just wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so sad, you call us gypsies, because we remain strong on our lands. Your such an idiotic fool, you know that? Not to mention your pure racism.
Click to expand...


Ok, I won't call you gypsies, because anyways, you look up to them.


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, any country never tries to assimilate the Romani people, but Armenia has. Perhaps, you might be part Roma too. Oh, the irony
> 
> We will overcome. Just wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so sad, you call us gypsies, because we remain strong on our lands. Your such an idiotic fool, you know that? Not to mention your pure racism.
Click to expand...

You're a bit thick, aren't you? I called you neither Roma nor Gypsies and you have no land which is typical of nomadic tribes. The Kurds are a nation but not a state, and while I believe they will eventually manage to gain a degree autonomy in some remote sections of Iran, Turkey and Syria as they have in Iraq, an independent Kurdish state is a pipe-dream which championed by the likes of the PKK, is a very dangerous one.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so sad, you call us gypsies, because we remain strong on our lands. Your such an idiotic fool, you know that? Not to mention your pure racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a bit thick, aren't you? I called you neither Roma nor Gypsies and you have no land which is typical of nomadic tribes. The Kurds are a nation but not a state, and while I believe they will eventually manage to gain a degree autonomy in some remote sections of Iran, Turkey and Syria as they have in Iraq, an independent Kurdish state is a pipe-dream which championed by the likes of the PKK, is a very dangerous one.
Click to expand...


Look, we already have a country, the one we have lived on since the dawn of time, even if it's occupied. The enemy will never make us leave this place.

If we wanted, we could easily turn Turkey into a rotten hell, and that will happen soon, if the Turkish leaders refuse to accept our rights for freedom. Kurdistan is on the list of states that will soon be liberated, so hang on tight buddy


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so sad, you call us gypsies, because we remain strong on our lands. Your such an idiotic fool, you know that? Not to mention your pure racism.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bit thick, aren't you? I called you neither Roma nor Gypsies and you have no land which is typical of nomadic tribes. The Kurds are a nation but not a state, and while I believe they will eventually manage to gain a degree autonomy in some remote sections of Iran, Turkey and Syria as they have in Iraq, an independent Kurdish state is a pipe-dream which championed by the likes of the PKK, is a very dangerous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, we already have a country, the one we have lived on since the dawn of time, even if it's occupied. The enemy will never make us leave this place.
> 
> If we wanted, we could easily turn Turkey into a rotten hell, and that will happen soon, if the Turkish leaders refuse to accept our rights for freedom. Kurdistan is on the list of states that will soon be liberated, so hang on tight buddy
Click to expand...

There are only theories of ancient Kurdistan because they were never able to document their own history and have to go to Greek, Armenian, Jewish and Persian historians to try to reconstruct anything of their past.

Kurd means nomad in the language of ancient Persia and nomads do not occupy land.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bit thick, aren't you? I called you neither Roma nor Gypsies and you have no land which is typical of nomadic tribes. The Kurds are a nation but not a state, and while I believe they will eventually manage to gain a degree autonomy in some remote sections of Iran, Turkey and Syria as they have in Iraq, an independent Kurdish state is a pipe-dream which championed by the likes of the PKK, is a very dangerous one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, we already have a country, the one we have lived on since the dawn of time, even if it's occupied. The enemy will never make us leave this place.
> 
> If we wanted, we could easily turn Turkey into a rotten hell, and that will happen soon, if the Turkish leaders refuse to accept our rights for freedom. Kurdistan is on the list of states that will soon be liberated, so hang on tight buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are only theories of ancient Kurdistan because they were never able to document their own history and have to go to Greek, Armenian, Jewish and Persian historians to try to reconstruct anything of their past.
> 
> Kurd means nomad in the language of ancient Persia and nomads do not occupy land.
Click to expand...


Kurd originates from the ancient Summerian word "karda" Which means mountain people.
Now piss off with your retarded nomad claim.


----------



## ima

Kurd means lump, as in CheeseKurd = Cheese lump.

Nomadic gypsy cheese lumps. Did I nail it?


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, we already have a country, the one we have lived on since the dawn of time, even if it's occupied. The enemy will never make us leave this place.
> 
> If we wanted, we could easily turn Turkey into a rotten hell, and that will happen soon, if the Turkish leaders refuse to accept our rights for freedom. Kurdistan is on the list of states that will soon be liberated, so hang on tight buddy
> 
> 
> 
> There are only theories of ancient Kurdistan because they were never able to document their own history and have to go to Greek, Armenian, Jewish and Persian historians to try to reconstruct anything of their past.
> 
> Kurd means nomad in the language of ancient Persia and nomads do not occupy land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kurd originates from the ancient Summerian word "karda" Which means mountain people.
> Now piss off with your retarded nomad claim.
Click to expand...

Retarded?

*Etymology

The term "Kurd" is first encountered in Arabic sources of the 1st century of the Islamic era.[1] The term seems to refer to variety of pastoral nomadism and possibly a set of political units, rather than a linguistic group.[1] Books from the early Islamic era, including those containing legends like the Shahnameh and the Pahlavi Karnamak Ardashir-e-Papkan and other early Islamic sources provide early attestation of the name Kurd.[2] The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.[3] In the early Islamic Persian and Arabic sources, the term Kurd became synonymous with an amalgamation of Iranian and Iranicized nomadic tribes and groups[4][5][6] without reference to any specific Iranian language.[1][7]*

History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are only theories of ancient Kurdistan because they were never able to document their own history and have to go to Greek, Armenian, Jewish and Persian historians to try to reconstruct anything of their past.
> 
> Kurd means nomad in the language of ancient Persia and nomads do not occupy land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurd originates from the ancient Summerian word "karda" Which means mountain people.
> Now piss off with your retarded nomad claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retarded?
> 
> *Etymology
> 
> The term "Kurd" is first encountered in Arabic sources of the 1st century of the Islamic era.[1] The term seems to refer to variety of pastoral nomadism and possibly a set of political units, rather than a linguistic group.[1] Books from the early Islamic era, including those containing legends like the Shahnameh and the Pahlavi Karnamak Ardashir-e-Papkan and other early Islamic sources provide early attestation of the name Kurd.[2] The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.[3] In the early Islamic Persian and Arabic sources, the term Kurd became synonymous with an amalgamation of Iranian and Iranicized nomadic tribes and groups[4][5][6] without reference to any specific Iranian language.[1][7]*
> 
> History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


So? You can have some  nomads within your nation and have a country at the same time you idiot, nomad simply means someone that moves around without a permanent home. They can be found in many nations, doesn't mean those nations are stateless.

You don't know, what the hell your talking about. So get your sh*t together and accept kurds as one of the largest ethnic groups in this region, purely ethnic to their own homeland.

Kurd= Karda= Mountain people


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurd originates from the ancient Summerian word "karda" Which means mountain people.
> Now piss off with your retarded nomad claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded?
> 
> *Etymology
> 
> The term "Kurd" is first encountered in Arabic sources of the 1st century of the Islamic era.[1] The term seems to refer to variety of pastoral nomadism and possibly a set of political units, rather than a linguistic group.[1] Books from the early Islamic era, including those containing legends like the Shahnameh and the Pahlavi Karnamak Ardashir-e-Papkan and other early Islamic sources provide early attestation of the name Kurd.[2] The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.[3] In the early Islamic Persian and Arabic sources, the term Kurd became synonymous with an amalgamation of Iranian and Iranicized nomadic tribes and groups[4][5][6] without reference to any specific Iranian language.[1][7]*
> 
> History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? You can have some  nomads within your nation and have a country at the same time you idiot, nomad simply means someone that moves around without a permanent home. They can be found in many nations, doesn't mean those nations are stateless.
> 
> You don't know, what the hell your talking about. So get your sh*t together and accept kurds as one of the largest ethnic groups in this region, purely ethnic to their own homeland.
> 
> Kurd= Karda= Mountain people
Click to expand...

You do not even know your own history nor do you understand that nomads have no country. They moved freely from one place to another just as the Roma did in Europe and Asia Minor. The Roma no longer travel freely as they once did nor do the Kurds, but they cannot claim sections of Romania, Hungry or Slovakia simply because they have a significant population in those areas. Kurds are weak and have little support, thus the best they can hope for is to be subjects of a country which will allow them a level of autonomy. 

You have no business calling others idiots, although you are certainly free to do so. You are out of your league with those that have more than a superficial understanding of the history and realities of the region.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retarded?
> 
> *Etymology
> 
> The term "Kurd" is first encountered in Arabic sources of the 1st century of the Islamic era.[1] The term seems to refer to variety of pastoral nomadism and possibly a set of political units, rather than a linguistic group.[1] Books from the early Islamic era, including those containing legends like the Shahnameh and the Pahlavi Karnamak Ardashir-e-Papkan and other early Islamic sources provide early attestation of the name Kurd.[2] The term Kurd in the Middle Persian documents simply means nomad and tent-dweller and could be attributed to any Iranian ethnic group having similar characteristics.[3] In the early Islamic Persian and Arabic sources, the term Kurd became synonymous with an amalgamation of Iranian and Iranicized nomadic tribes and groups[4][5][6] without reference to any specific Iranian language.[1][7]*
> 
> History of the Kurdish people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So? You can have some  nomads within your nation and have a country at the same time you idiot, nomad simply means someone that moves around without a permanent home. They can be found in many nations, doesn't mean those nations are stateless.
> 
> You don't know, what the hell your talking about. So get your sh*t together and accept kurds as one of the largest ethnic groups in this region, purely ethnic to their own homeland.
> 
> Kurd= Karda= Mountain people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not even know your own history nor do you understand that nomads have no country. They moved freely from one place to another just as the Roma did in Europe and Asia Minor. The Roma no longer travel freely as they once did nor do the Kurds, but they cannot claim sections of Romania, Hungry or Slovakia simply because they have a significant population in those areas. Kurds are weak and have little support, thus the best they can hope for is to be subjects of a country which will allow them a level of autonomy.
> 
> You have no business calling others idiots, although you are certainly free to do so. You are out of your league with those that have more than a superficial understanding of the history and realities of the region.
Click to expand...


Racist idiots can always be insulted

Why don't search for "Nomad" on Wikipedia? Apparently you trust it as a solid source. There are nomads in many nations, that doesn't make the entire nation one big group of nomads, this shouldn't be too hard to understand.

Look mr. Smartass, if we are as weak, as you claim, then how could we survive a century of opression? How are we still proud kurds? How is our population still growing faster than the turkish? Of course you are free to hate, but we get so much hate from our enemies, that your opinion is completely meaningless. Give it 30 more years, and your new neighbour will be us


----------



## APO

Meathead said:


> That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.



Hundreds of years of opression, yet we still have our language, culture etc. and we are weak? We cannot be assimilated, because we stand strong in our identity. 

Kurds are really no longer nomads. If there are any Kurdish nomads left, they are predominately semi-nomadic.

Kurds are finally leaning towards nationalism than Islam/tribalism, thus we get more organized under the Kurdish identity. 



ima said:


> You should let your women do the fighting.
> 
> I don't watch videos. But keep telling yourself stories about how you're such fierce warriors while you hide behind your computer.



I was talking about the Kurds back in the homeland. Yes, I might not fight for Kurdistan with a gun, but surely I can try to gather international support as a future politician or something else. 



Meathead said:


> an independent Kurdish state is a pipe-dream which championed by the likes of the PKK, is a very dangerous one.



Why is it a pipe-dream? Everyone said that, Kurds will not even get autonomy in any of the four countries, yet we are acting more independent in Iraqi occupied Kurdistan, than any other autonomous area. We have our own army, we are in control of our own oil policy. Does any other autonomous area have that? That was a pipe-dream, that would never happen, according to many people. 

Do you think we are seriously getting butthurt over some Armenian who says it is a pipe-dream?


----------



## ima

APO said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point exactly. Nomadic tribes are very difficult to assimilate and at the same time weak and notoriously poorly organized. It is a vicious circle that will plague both Kurds and Roma for the foreseeable future, if not into perpetuity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of years of opression, yet we still have our language, culture etc. and we are weak? We cannot be assimilated, because we stand strong in our identity.
> 
> Kurds are really no longer nomads. If there are any Kurdish nomads left, they are predominately semi-nomadic.
> 
> Kurds are finally leaning towards nationalism than Islam/tribalism, thus we get more organized under the Kurdish identity.
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should let your women do the fighting.
> 
> I don't watch videos. But keep telling yourself stories about how you're such fierce warriors while you hide behind your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking about the Kurds back in the homeland. *Yes, I might not fight for Kurdistan with a gun, but surely I can try to gather international support as a future politician or something else. *
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> an independent Kurdish state is a pipe-dream which championed by the likes of the PKK, is a very dangerous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it a pipe-dream? Everyone said that, Kurds will not even get autonomy in any of the four countries, yet we are acting more independent in Iraqi occupied Kurdistan, than any other autonomous area. We have our own army, we are in control of our own oil policy. Does any other autonomous area have that? That was a pipe-dream, that would never happen, according to many people.
> 
> Do you think we are seriously getting butthurt over some Armenian who says it is a pipe-dream?
Click to expand...


Just like the good pussy CheeseKurd that you all are. You want someone else to do the dirty work for you.


----------



## APO

That's all you can say. CheeseKurds, Pussy, anything else you often say?

It's not about being pussies, you dumb bitch. I have had relatives who fought for Kurdistan.


----------



## ekrem

ima said:


> Just like the good pussy CheeseKurd that you all are. You want someone else to do the dirty work for you.



Apo is the nickname of Abdullah Öcalan.
Page 123
www.state.gov/documents/organization/24968.pdf


Ocalan, whose nom de guerre is "Apo." 
CNN - Profile: Ocalan inspires loyalty, hate - February 16, 1999


----------



## APO

ekrem said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the good pussy CheeseKurd that you all are. You want someone else to do the dirty work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apo is the nickname of Abdullah Öcalan.
> Page 123
> state. gov/documents/organization/24968 .pdf
> 
> Ocalan, whose nom de guerre is "Apo."
> edition . cnn. com/WORLD/europe/9902/16/ocalan .profile/index .html
Click to expand...


Why did you quote ima? Her reply is totally irrelevant to what you wrote. But then again, I checked some of your old replies and they tell me enough about you. 

And yes, Apo is the nick name of Ocalan. Congratulations, you guessed it correct, because of that, I'm going to rep you!  

Anyway, Apo is one of my Kurdish leaders, as well to many other millions of Kurds. 

Biji Serok Apo!


----------



## ima

APO said:


> That's all you can say. CheeseKurds, Pussy, anything else you often say?
> 
> It's not about being pussies, you dumb bitch. I have had relatives who fought for Kurdistan.



I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.


----------



## MedianKurd

ima said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you can say. CheeseKurds, Pussy, anything else you often say?
> 
> It's not about being pussies, you dumb bitch. I have had relatives who fought for Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
Click to expand...


Really a pussywarrior?

My uncle died protecting his family and city,
you think you'r cool because you are a internet warrior all you can do is play the tough guy on internet

and what's the difference between Iran and Iraq?

i mean if we look at Iraq-Iran war both sides couldn't beat each other.
so we can do the same thing in Iran as we did in Iraq,
but there are too many kurdish politicians in prison in Iran if komala attacks Iran the prisoners will be immediately executed so all we can do is wait for the right time,


why don't you stop trolling this thread?


----------



## Meathead

MedianKurd said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you can say. CheeseKurds, Pussy, anything else you often say?
> 
> It's not about being pussies, you dumb bitch. I have had relatives who fought for Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really a pussywarrior?
> 
> My uncle died protecting his family and city,
> you think you'r cool because you are a internet warrior all you can do is play the tough guy on internet
> 
> and what's the difference between Iran and Iraq?
> 
> i mean if we look at Iraq-Iran war both sides couldn't beat each other.
> *so we can do the same thing in Iran as we did in Iraq,*
> but there are too many kurdish politicians in prison in Iran if komala attacks Iran the prisoners will be immediately executed so all we can do is wait for the right time,
> 
> 
> why don't you stop trolling this thread?
Click to expand...

If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.


----------



## ima

Meathead said:


> MedianKurd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really a pussywarrior?
> 
> My uncle died protecting his family and city,
> you think you'r cool because you are a internet warrior all you can do is play the tough guy on internet
> 
> and what's the difference between Iran and Iraq?
> 
> i mean if we look at Iraq-Iran war both sides couldn't beat each other.
> *so we can do the same thing in Iran as we did in Iraq,*
> but there are too many kurdish politicians in prison in Iran if komala attacks Iran the prisoners will be immediately executed so all we can do is wait for the right time,
> 
> 
> why don't you stop trolling this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.
Click to expand...


I was just going to say that, that after Saddam kicked your ass, kurds themselves did shit about it. It's only if the US LETS you have a piece of Iraq will you get it. I could go for that. But Turkey (NATO), Iran (insane), and probably Syria (Russia) too, forget it. They're not just going to give up a huge piece of land for nothing and no reason.
And I'm no internet tough guy, I'm Mr Wonderful, I speak the honest truth, always.


----------



## MedianKurd

Meathead said:


> MedianKurd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really a pussywarrior?
> 
> My uncle died protecting his family and city,
> you think you'r cool because you are a internet warrior all you can do is play the tough guy on internet
> 
> and what's the difference between Iran and Iraq?
> 
> i mean if we look at Iraq-Iran war both sides couldn't beat each other.
> *so we can do the same thing in Iran as we did in Iraq,*
> but there are too many kurdish politicians in prison in Iran if komala attacks Iran the prisoners will be immediately executed so all we can do is wait for the right time,
> 
> 
> why don't you stop trolling this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.
Click to expand...

 
What are you talking about we were always fighting alone in Iraq before the U.S invasion without any support from U.S. infact U.S was always helping Saddam during that time, he couldn't beat us during the revolution of Mustafa Barzani.

Saddam's Army of 100.000 men was defeated when he fought 20.000 kurdish peshmerga's with only AK-70's that's why he tried establishing a peace plan for autonomy in 1970,
Maybe you should study the source of the Iran-Iraq war because the war started because of the Kurds.



en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Kurdish%E2%80%93Iraqi_War]First Kurdish?Iraqi War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/url]


Also another thing during the U.S Invasion it was the Kurds who Captured Saddam Hussein and gave him to the U.S troops.

H t t t p: bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aUBP42FLX880&refer=us


----------



## FckingAmazing

heyy guys all fascist Kurdish people here , what a coincidence  Now my Kurdish friends here swear these fascists ..


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

FckingAmazing said:


> heyy guys all fascist Kurdish people here , what a coincidence  Now my Kurdish friends here swear these fascists ..



All of your so called kurdish friends are "Jash" (Traitors) They might as well go call themselfes Turks.

Either that or they are too scared to show nationalism, because of the Turkish regime always watching over them.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedianKurd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really a pussywarrior?
> 
> My uncle died protecting his family and city,
> you think you'r cool because you are a internet warrior all you can do is play the tough guy on internet
> 
> and what's the difference between Iran and Iraq?
> 
> i mean if we look at Iraq-Iran war both sides couldn't beat each other.
> *so we can do the same thing in Iran as we did in Iraq,*
> but there are too many kurdish politicians in prison in Iran if komala attacks Iran the prisoners will be immediately executed so all we can do is wait for the right time,
> 
> 
> why don't you stop trolling this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that, that after Saddam kicked your ass, kurds themselves did shit about it. It's only if the US LETS you have a piece of Iraq will you get it. I could go for that. But Turkey (NATO), Iran (insane), and probably Syria (Russia) too, forget it. They're not just going to give up a huge piece of land for nothing and no reason.
> And I'm no internet tough guy, I'm Mr Wonderful, I speak the honest truth, always.
Click to expand...


Ima, you are nothing but a low-IQ retard, most of what your saying belongs to the minds of little children, and i'm not even joking.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that, that after Saddam kicked your ass, kurds themselves did shit about it. It's only if the US LETS you have a piece of Iraq will you get it. I could go for that. But Turkey (NATO), Iran (insane), and probably Syria (Russia) too, forget it. They're not just going to give up a huge piece of land for nothing and no reason.
> And I'm no internet tough guy, I'm Mr Wonderful, I speak the honest truth, always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ima, you are nothing but a low-IQ retard, most of what your saying belongs to the minds of little children, and i'm not even joking.
Click to expand...


You may address me as Mr Wonderful, because I bring all these wonderful FACTS into your life. Ignore them at your own peril and continued weenie-ness.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to say that, that after Saddam kicked your ass, kurds themselves did shit about it. It's only if the US LETS you have a piece of Iraq will you get it. I could go for that. But Turkey (NATO), Iran (insane), and probably Syria (Russia) too, forget it. They're not just going to give up a huge piece of land for nothing and no reason.
> And I'm no internet tough guy, I'm Mr Wonderful, I speak the honest truth, always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima, you are nothing but a low-IQ retard, most of what your saying belongs to the minds of little children, and i'm not even joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may address me as Mr Wonderful, because I bring all these wonderful FACTS into your life. Ignore them at your own peril and continued weenie-ness.
Click to expand...


Facts? Your a retard with no life, if you don't even support an independent Kurdistan, then why are you jumping around in this thread? Go get a social life instead of being a retarded Internet troll.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ima, you are nothing but a low-IQ retard, most of what your saying belongs to the minds of little children, and i'm not even joking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may address me as Mr Wonderful, because I bring all these wonderful FACTS into your life. Ignore them at your own peril and continued weenie-ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts? Your a retard with no life, if you don't even support an independent Kurdistan, then why are you jumping around in this thread? Go get a social life instead of being a retarded Internet troll.
Click to expand...


You probably don't even know how to use a knife, I bet you get someone to cut your meat for you.


----------



## Meathead

MedianKurd said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedianKurd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really a pussywarrior?
> 
> My uncle died protecting his family and city,
> you think you'r cool because you are a internet warrior all you can do is play the tough guy on internet
> 
> and what's the difference between Iran and Iraq?
> 
> i mean if we look at Iraq-Iran war both sides couldn't beat each other.
> *so we can do the same thing in Iran as we did in Iraq,*
> but there are too many kurdish politicians in prison in Iran if komala attacks Iran the prisoners will be immediately executed so all we can do is wait for the right time,
> 
> 
> why don't you stop trolling this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about we were always fighting alone in Iraq before the U.S invasion without any support from U.S. infact U.S was always helping Saddam during that time, he couldn't beat us during the revolution of Mustafa Barzani.
> 
> Saddam's Army of 100.000 men was defeated when he fought 20.000 kurdish peshmerga's with only AK-70's that's why he tried establishing a peace plan for autonomy in 1970,
> Maybe you should study the source of the Iran-Iraq war because the war started because of the Kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Kurdish%E2%80%93Iraqi_War]First Kurdish?Iraqi War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/url]
> 
> 
> Also another thing during the U.S Invasion it was the Kurds who Captured Saddam Hussein and gave him to the U.S troops.
> 
> H t t t p: bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aUBP42FLX880&refer=us
Click to expand...

We all understand that sites like these are magnets for lunatic fringers of all types. However, to make arguments devoid of anything but innuendo and unsubstantiated and hacked information trying to convince each other that Kurds are powerful and a force which could threaten even the weakest of Asia Minor states is pretty damn feeble.

I next expect to hear that Kurds rode on magic carpets and captured and killed bin Laden. Your energies would be better spent on charitable work to benefit your people instead of trying to encourage their wholesale slaughter of your nation.


----------



## APO

ima said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you can say. CheeseKurds, Pussy, anything else you often say?
> 
> It's not about being pussies, you dumb bitch. I have had relatives who fought for Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
Click to expand...


Actually all the Kurds really need is for their airforce to be taken out, then Kurds could easily defend Kurdish areas. But you see the enemies, they start to bomb Kurdish civilians, when Kurds humiliate their army, just like Saddam.  
These contries in the past, they always worked together to keep their own Kurdish population. With against less than 20000 ill-equipped Kurdish guerillas.  

You keep saying Iran will slice us up, but I posted two videos, where we sliced those pussies, who had golden colored paradise keys to heaven, but you refused to watch them. We are no different now, just more determined and better weapons. We sliced them in 100 pieces 30 years ago, now it will be in 1000 pieces. 

No, Syrians cannot take that land back. Kurds are in control. They've lost it now. Kurds will in no way lose what they've achieved.



FckingAmazing said:


> heyy guys all fascist Kurdish people here , what a coincidence  Now my Kurdish friends here swear these fascists ..



Heyy FckingAmazing!  What a coincidence to meet a Turk that is not fascist! 

Btw, I like your quote "All mankind... being all equal and independent, no one ought to harm another in his life, health, liberty or possessions. ". Turks really believes in those values!

Oh and by the way. I have a story to tell. Back in 2005, Kurds went to the Qandil mountains. Took their magic carpet, started the carpet engine, and rode all the way to Pakistan and killed OSAMA BIN LADEN! But the Americans, they took all the credit for it and said that they killed bin Laden in 2011.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> MedianKurd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by "we" you mean Kurds, you're absolutely bonkers. The Kurds could not withstand a crippled Saddam after the first Gulf War. Through cooperation with the US, they were able to establish an autonomous area in the north of Iraq. It seems to me the Kurds on this site think that they can say whatever they want with impunity and cry racism or whatever else comes to mind when they are corrected. Kurds on this thread have spouted so much bull shit it boggles the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about we were always fighting alone in Iraq before the U.S invasion without any support from U.S. infact U.S was always helping Saddam during that time, he couldn't beat us during the revolution of Mustafa Barzani.
> 
> Saddam's Army of 100.000 men was defeated when he fought 20.000 kurdish peshmerga's with only AK-70's that's why he tried establishing a peace plan for autonomy in 1970,
> Maybe you should study the source of the Iran-Iraq war because the war started because of the Kurds.
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Kurdish%E2%80%93Iraqi_War]First Kurdish?Iraqi War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/url]
> 
> 
> Also another thing during the U.S Invasion it was the Kurds who Captured Saddam Hussein and gave him to the U.S troops.
> 
> H t t t p: bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aUBP42FLX880&refer=us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all understand that sites like these are magnets for lunatic fringers of all types. However, to make arguments devoid of anything but innuendo and unsubstantiated and hacked information trying to convince each other that Kurds are powerful and a force which could threaten even the weakest of Asia Minor states is pretty damn feeble.
> 
> I next expect to hear that Kurds rode on magic carpets and captured and killed bin Laden. Your energies would be better spent on charitable work to benefit your people instead of trying to encourage their wholesale slaughter of your nation.
Click to expand...


Look, with such a high population nothing is impossible, we will eventually gain our freedom, it's all about remaining strong, no matter what our shameless enemies has to say.


----------



## ima

APO said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you can say. CheeseKurds, Pussy, anything else you often say?
> 
> It's not about being pussies, you dumb bitch. I have had relatives who fought for Kurdistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Actually all the Kurds really need is for their airforce to be taken out*, then Kurds could easily defend Kurdish areas. But you see the enemies, they start to bomb Kurdish civilians, when Kurds humiliate their army, just like Saddam.
> These contries in the past, they always worked together to keep their own Kurdish population. With against less than 20000 ill-equipped Kurdish guerillas.
> 
> You keep saying Iran will slice us up, but I posted two videos, where we sliced those pussies, who had golden colored paradise keys to heaven, but you refused to watch them. We are no different now, just more determined and better weapons. We sliced them in 100 pieces 30 years ago, now it will be in 1000 pieces.
> 
> No, Syrians cannot take that land back. Kurds are in control. They've lost it now. Kurds will in no way lose what they've achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> heyy guys all fascist Kurdish people here , what a coincidence  Now my Kurdish friends here swear these fascists ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heyy FckingAmazing!  What a coincidence to meet a Turk that is not fascist!
> 
> Btw, I like your quote "All mankind... being all equal and independent, no one ought to harm another in his life, health, liberty or possessions. ". Turks really believes in those values!
> 
> Oh and by the way. I have a story to tell. Back in 2005, Kurds went to the Qandil mountains. Took their magic carpet, started the carpet engine, and rode all the way to Pakistan and killed OSAMA BIN LADEN! But the Americans, they took all the credit for it and said that they killed bin Laden in 2011.
Click to expand...

Grow some balls and do the job yourselves. The ONLY areas you MIGHT get to keep are the ones that someone else has done the fighting for. Man, what a bunch of douchesacks you folks are.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just having a good laugh at you pussy warriors who are waiting for others to fight Iran, Iraq, and Syria. Turkey you'll never get because it's a NATO country. Iran will slice you pussies up into small pieces. Iraq and Syria are maybes because someone else has weakened them for you, but I doubt that Syrians, once Assad is gone, will ever give you shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually all the Kurds really need is for their airforce to be taken out*, then Kurds could easily defend Kurdish areas. But you see the enemies, they start to bomb Kurdish civilians, when Kurds humiliate their army, just like Saddam.
> These contries in the past, they always worked together to keep their own Kurdish population. With against less than 20000 ill-equipped Kurdish guerillas.
> 
> You keep saying Iran will slice us up, but I posted two videos, where we sliced those pussies, who had golden colored paradise keys to heaven, but you refused to watch them. We are no different now, just more determined and better weapons. We sliced them in 100 pieces 30 years ago, now it will be in 1000 pieces.
> 
> No, Syrians cannot take that land back. Kurds are in control. They've lost it now. Kurds will in no way lose what they've achieved.
> 
> 
> 
> FckingAmazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> heyy guys all fascist Kurdish people here , what a coincidence  Now my Kurdish friends here swear these fascists ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heyy FckingAmazing!  What a coincidence to meet a Turk that is not fascist!
> 
> Btw, I like your quote "All mankind... being all equal and independent, no one ought to harm another in his life, health, liberty or possessions. ". Turks really believes in those values!
> 
> Oh and by the way. I have a story to tell. Back in 2005, Kurds went to the Qandil mountains. Took their magic carpet, started the carpet engine, and rode all the way to Pakistan and killed OSAMA BIN LADEN! But the Americans, they took all the credit for it and said that they killed bin Laden in 2011.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grow some balls and do the job yourselves. The ONLY areas you MIGHT get to keep are the ones that someone else has done the fighting for. Man, what a bunch of douchesacks you folks are.
Click to expand...


And you are nothing but a troll with no life.

We will liberate our lands, no matter what bullsh*t you Turks have to say. So here's another article for you and the Meathead

*Border matters: Possible emergence of independent Kurdistan in Mideast expected to have bearing on Armenia*





The events currently unfolding in the Middle East could lead to a major redrawing of the boundaries in the region, with the emergence of a new state, Kurdistan, in the Kurdish-populated areas of Iraq, Syria and Turkey. Some international experts already speak openly about such a possibility. And such a prospect will have a bearing on Armenia as well, since potentially it may get a new neighbor. 

Iraqi Kurdistan is de facto independent, Syria&#8217;s Kurdish-populated areas are also close to achieving independence from Damascus, and their reunion is no longer deemed as a fancy scenario. At present, the Turkish government is doing everything to prevent the Turkish Kurds from joining the growing national-liberation movement of Kurds in the Middle East. 

The Kurdistan Workers&#8217; Party, better known as PKK, has long been fighting for autonomy in Turkey, and for 40 years Ankara has waged an uncompromising struggle against Kurdish separatism.

Sensing the danger recently, however, Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan has decided to resume talks with the PKK leader, Abdullah Ocalan, who is now serving a life sentence in a Turkish jail. According to Turkish media, Ocalan allegedly assured Ankara that his party was fighting not for independence and establishment of Kurdistan, but only for autonomy within Turkey.

Apparently, Turkey can grant autonomy to its Kurds and facilitate the creation of Kurdistan on the territories of Syria and Iraq. Some reports indicate that Erdogan contemplates a visit to Washington next month for the lobbying of this issue.

However, the killing of three Kurdish female activists in Paris, France, a few days ago was, apparently, aimed at disrupting the Turkish-Kurdish reconciliation plan. More and more experts now are inclined to believe that eventually Turkey will be divided.

It is not completely clear now on what areas a possible Kurdish autonomy in Turkey could be established &#8211; if it could at all &#8211; or what lands an emerging independent Kurdistan could claim from Turkey, but some Armenian experts already now fear that the plans may also affect the territories of historical Armenia that are now under Turkish control. Technically, Kurdish lands are situated south of so-called Western Armenia, but the issue of historical Armenian lands in Turkey will not be avoided in the event of a major revision of borders in the region.

Officials in Ankara acknowledge that Turkey is in for hard times in view of the approaching year 2015 &#8211; the centennial of the Ottoman-era Armenian Genocide that successive Turkish governments have refused to admit. The possible recognition of the Armenian Genocide on its 100th anniversary by the United States will inevitably lead to territorial claims to Turkey from Armenia.

Turkey clearly understands this and the tide of what look like ethnically motivated attacks against Armenians in Turkey in recent days is more proof to this point. Three ethnic Armenians have fallen victim to apparent racist attacks in Istanbul lately. An elderly woman and a man who taught at a local Armenian school have been brutally murdered, with their throats cut, while another woman escaped with a severe injury after a taxi driver attacked her only because she spoke Armenian.

This is likely to lead to an exacerbation in Armenian-Turkish relations as well. Official Yerevan has not made any statement in this regard yet, but Armenia is seeing large-scale preparations for the 100th anniversary of the Armenian Genocide, which in itself is a strong message and challenge to the more powerful neighbor.

Director of the Yerevan-based Modus Vivendi think tank, former Ambassador to Canada Ara Papian thinks that Armenia needs to be developing its relations with Kurds. This alliance, he says, is needed in any case &#8211; no matter if the Kurds manage to dismember Turkey, if they achieve autonomy in Turkish territory or will just continue fighting for independence as they are now.

Yerevan has never made any formal territorial claims to Turkey, but Armenia still does not recognize the current borders of the Turkish Republic formed under the 1921 Treaty of Moscow. This is also enshrined in the Constitution of the Republic of Armenia. 

Meanwhile, voices in support of another international document, the Treaty of Sevres that was signed between the Ottoman Empire and the Allies at the end of World War I, are getting louder within the public and political circles of Armenia. Turkey subsequently refused to ratify the treaty that implied the establishment of so-called Wilsonian Armenia, the boundary configuration of the Armenian state drawn by the then U.S. President Woodrow Wilson to incorporate some of the formerly Armenian-populated areas of the Ottoman Empire and provide democratic Armenia with an outlet to the Black Sea.

Source: Border matters: Possible emergence of independent Kurdistan in Mideast expected to have bearing on Armenia - Analysis | ArmeniaNow.com


----------



## ima

I'm not turkish, but don't let facts stand in your way, you haven't so far, you pussy CheeseKurd hiding behind your computer.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> I'm not turkish, but don't let facts stand in your way, you haven't so far, you pussy CheeseKurd hiding behind your computer.



Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not turkish, but don't let facts stand in your way, you haven't so far, you pussy CheeseKurd hiding behind your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
Click to expand...

That's so stupid on so many levels.

Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not turkish, but don't let facts stand in your way, you haven't so far, you pussy CheeseKurd hiding behind your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
Click to expand...


Those trolling on the Internet are typically the biggest cowards too, if that guys got any bravery, then he should meet up in real life instead of this bullsh*t.

We are simply fighting for our homeland, which will be reborn soon. Your theory on this issue doesn't fit at all. The Iraqi's are scared of our Peshmerga, Syria will be ruined after this civil-war, while we Kurds sit in the North and protect our lands, Iran will soon be bombed (Get what i'm sayin?) And finally we have our wonderful genocidal nation - The Turks. They are no problem at all. If we wanted, we could crush Turkey and declare independence, if you think the Turkish goverment can hold back 23 million angry opressed Kurds, then i believe, you should get real.

Finally you really should quit the: "Oh but the bad Kurds played a part of the Armenian geocide, bad Kurds!" A few small Kurdish tribes joined in, and despite that our entire nation has apologized. What more do you want us to do? Quit being such a cry-baby. People suffer, people get over it.


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those trolling on the Internet are typically the biggest cowards too, if that guys got any bravery, then he should meet up in real life instead of this bullsh*t.
> 
> We are simply fighting for our homeland, which will be reborn soon. Your theory on this issue doesn't fit at all. The Iraqi's are scared of our Peshmerga, Syria will be ruined after this civil-war, while we Kurds sit in the North and protect our lands, Iran will soon be bombed (Get what i'm sayin?) And finally we have our wonderful genocidal nation - The Turks. They are no problem at all. If we wanted, we could crush Turkey and declare independence, if you think the Turkish goverment can hold back 23 million angry opressed Kurds, then i believe, you should get real.
> 
> Finally you really should quit the: "Oh but the bad Kurds played a part of the Armenian geocide, bad Kurds!" A few small Kurdish tribes joined in, and despite that our entire nation has apologized. What more do you want us to do? Quit being such a cry-baby. People suffer, people get over it.
Click to expand...


A tiny minority of CheeseKurds are fighting for their autonomy. You're not, you're a pussy hiding behind your screen.
So if you cheeseheads are so tough and such warriors, where's the CheeseKurdish Spring?


----------



## Meathead

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those trolling on the Internet are typically the biggest cowards too, if that guys got any bravery, then he should meet up in real life instead of this bullsh*t.
> 
> We are simply fighting for our homeland, which will be reborn soon. Your theory on this issue doesn't fit at all. The Iraqi's are scared of our Peshmerga, Syria will be ruined after this civil-war, while we Kurds sit in the North and protect our lands, Iran will soon be bombed (Get what i'm sayin?) And finally we have our wonderful genocidal nation - The Turks. They are no problem at all. If we wanted, we could crush Turkey and declare independence, if you think the Turkish goverment can hold back 23 million angry opressed Kurds, then i believe, you should get real.
> 
> Finally you really should quit the: "Oh but the bad Kurds played a part of the Armenian geocide, bad Kurds!" A few small Kurdish tribes joined in, and despite that our entire nation has apologized. What more do you want us to do? Quit being such a cry-baby. People suffer, people get over it.
Click to expand...

 You could crush Turkey if you wanted to?! Kurds are suffering. Quit being such a crybaby, get over it!

Do you completely lack insight and objectivity?!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those trolling on the Internet are typically the biggest cowards too, if that guys got any bravery, then he should meet up in real life instead of this bullsh*t.
> 
> We are simply fighting for our homeland, which will be reborn soon. Your theory on this issue doesn't fit at all. The Iraqi's are scared of our Peshmerga, Syria will be ruined after this civil-war, while we Kurds sit in the North and protect our lands, Iran will soon be bombed (Get what i'm sayin?) And finally we have our wonderful genocidal nation - The Turks. They are no problem at all. If we wanted, we could crush Turkey and declare independence, if you think the Turkish goverment can hold back 23 million angry opressed Kurds, then i believe, you should get real.
> 
> Finally you really should quit the: "Oh but the bad Kurds played a part of the Armenian geocide, bad Kurds!" A few small Kurdish tribes joined in, and despite that our entire nation has apologized. What more do you want us to do? Quit being such a cry-baby. People suffer, people get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A tiny minority of CheeseKurds are fighting for their autonomy. You're not, you're a pussy hiding behind your screen.
> So if you cheeseheads are so tough and such warriors, where's the CheeseKurdish Spring?
Click to expand...


Being strong includes the will to live in peace, even after the enemy has opressed us for a century. We are still waiting for Turkey to accept a peaceful solution to this struggle, but as the PKK leader said a week ago: _If Turkey refuses to solve this in a peaceful way, we __will unleash the Kurdish spring soon._


----------



## APO

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not turkish, but don't let facts stand in your way, you haven't so far, you pussy CheeseKurd hiding behind your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
Click to expand...


Shut up. Stop playing the victim. Your facists nationalist party Armenian Revolutionary Federation killed Kurds when Russians said they'd give you that land the Kurds lived on (and still are, haha!). We only revenged ourselves and killed you in masses. What did Armenians do in the Khojaly Massacre? Yeah, you killed innocent Azerbaijanis. Now stop playing the fucking victim.



ima said:


> where's the CheeseKurdish Spring?



It's already happening. The Arab spring is actually the Kurdish spring.


----------



## Meathead

APO said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up. Stop playing the victim. Your facists nationalist party Armenian Revolutionary Federation killed Kurds when Russians said they'd give you that land the Kurds lived on (and still are, haha!). We only revenged ourselves and killed you in masses. What did Armenians do in the Khojaly Massacre? Yeah, you killed innocent Azerbaijanis. Now stop playing the fucking victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the CheeseKurdish Spring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already happening. The Arab spring is actually the Kurdish spring.
Click to expand...

Kurds were fucking nomads. They never established anything approaching a Kurdish city and never settled lands to lay claim to.  Living in tents for a couple of months then moving on to be illiterate thieves, drug runners and vultures elsewhere over centuries is a weak claim on land and does not lend itself to anything besides a very rudimentary civilization akin to the Roma (Gypsies) of the region and Europe. By contrast, you make your neighbors seem like the epitome of progress 

You can't re-write history as much as you may want to, and you can't change what you are. Outcast wandering tribes rallying around a psychopathic Ocalan, the PKK and your post reflects that quite clearly.


----------



## APO

Meathead said:


> Kurds were fucking nomads. They never established anything approaching a Kurdish city and never settled lands to lay claim to.  Living in tents for a couple of months then moving on to be illiterate thieves, drug runners and vultures elsewhere over centuries is a weak claim on land and does not lend itself to anything besides a very rudimentary civilization akin to the Roma (Gypsies) of the region and Europe. By contrast, you make your neighbors seem like the epitome of progress
> 
> You can't re-write history as much as you may want to, and you can't change what you are. Outcast wandering tribes rallying around a psychopathic Ocalan, the PKK and your post reflects that quite clearly.



Owww, did I hit a nerve there, Armenian?  Sure we have created cities. Powerful ancestors like the Medians, Gutians, Hurrians.  But of course, go on and deny that. 

History cannot indeed be re-written. Though Kurds should've killed more of these ARF rats, and if Armenians try to get OUR lands ever again, Kurds will finish the job this time. 

Actually, I think you are very funny. You are trying to insult Kurds by calling us nomads, gypsies, you think we feel offended by that haha. Go on and keep calling us names, while we take what BELONGS to us (Wan, Mount Arafat etc). Armenians are just butthurt in being caught between hateful nations and have a very small population in Kurdish areas. If you don't start polishing our shoes, you'll surely regret it, when you have another nation that will be hateful; KURDISTAN.


----------



## Meathead

APO said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds were fucking nomads. They never established anything approaching a Kurdish city and never settled lands to lay claim to.  Living in tents for a couple of months then moving on to be illiterate thieves, drug runners and vultures elsewhere over centuries is a weak claim on land and does not lend itself to anything besides a very rudimentary civilization akin to the Roma (Gypsies) of the region and Europe. By contrast, you make your neighbors seem like the epitome of progress
> 
> You can't re-write history as much as you may want to, and you can't change what you are. Outcast wandering tribes rallying around a psychopathic Ocalan, the PKK and your post reflects that quite clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owww, did I hit a nerve there, Armenian?  Sure we have created cities. Powerful ancestors like the Medians, Gutians, Hurrians.  But of course, go on and deny that.
> 
> History cannot indeed be re-written. Though Kurds should've killed more of these ARF rats, and if Armenians try to get OUR lands ever again, Kurds will finish the job this time.
> 
> Actually, I think you are very funny. You are trying to insult Kurds by calling us nomads, gypsies, you think we feel offended by that haha. Go on and keep calling us names, while we take what BELONGS to us (Wan, Mount Arafat etc). Armenians are just butthurt in being caught between hateful nations and have a very small population in Kurdish areas. If you don't start polishing our shoes, you'll surely regret it, when you have another nation that will be hateful; KURDISTAN.
Click to expand...

No one, and I mean no one, is frightened by Kurds unless you go around maundering unarmed civilians. Those days are over. There are too few Christians left to victimize with your Turkish overlords bidding. The Turks no longer need you and you are expendable. Squatting on others lands and claiming their history is not going to win you any friends, and you badly need them. 

What you should do is accept being second-class citizens where ever you may be and get on with your miserable lives, such as they are. However, I would have no objection to you and the Turks annihilating each other. There may be a chorus of protest by some governments and NGOs, but nobody really cares.


----------



## APO

Meathead said:


> No one, and I mean no one, is frightened by Kurds unless you go around maundering unarmed civilians. Those days are over. There are too few Christians left to victimize with your Turkish overlords bidding. The Turks no longer need you and you are expendable. Squatting on others lands and claiming their history is not going to win you any friends, and you badly need them.
> 
> What you should do is accept being second-class citizens where ever you may be and get on with your miserable lives, such as they are. However, I would have no objection to you and the Turks annihilating each other. There may be a chorus of protest by some governments and NGOs, but nobody really cares.




Of course they are frightened. Why do you think Turkey funds Islamists to attack Kurdish civilians? They don't want the Kurds to rule their own areas, because then they would be against two autonomous Kurdish areas. So yes, they are frightened and desperate about this issue! Take a look at this leaked document, shows how desperate they are.

hevallo .blogspot .co. uk/2012/06/turkeys-leaked-document-detailing .html

Document is in Arabic, but Google Translate translates it very well.

Here's a little summary of the document: 

Turkey directly informs KRG in Iraqi Kurdistan, that they are aware of what's happening between KRG and Syrian Kurdistan. They say that KRG should not think of anything about the Kurdish rights in Syria, meaning no autonomy or federalism as that's a threat to Turkey.

Also, the Turkish government informs KRG that they should convince the Kurds in Syria to join the SNC and the FSA. Moreover, the Turkish government states that if it isn't possible to unify the Kurds to join the SNC, they will arm the Arabs in the Kurdish areas, and secure logistical support and positioning them and deliver aid to them.

They have also said that Turkey companies in KRG are ready to give jobs to the Syrian Kurds that migrated to Iraqi Kurdistan, but KRG should convince them not to return back to Syrian Kurdistan. 

A - work on the show that Turkey is a friendly country, a sister and a neighbor, European democracy in the eyes of the Syrian Kurds, and try to keep them away from PKK as that hurts the Kurdish people.

---

And Iran, they've deployed many forces and have a high military presence in Kurdish areas. I think it was every 6 months or every year, they go through Kurdish streets to show off their military, as a warning to Kurds not to uprise. Now that's very desperate and a sign of them being frightened.

So yes, these nations are very frightened, and you are too butthurt to admit that Kurds will actually be the true winners of the so-called "Arab" spring.

It's not about killing any Christians. Iraqi Kurdistan is a safe haven for Christians. They celebrated their Christmas happily with christmas trees all over Kurdistan region (even areas that no Christians lives in). It's about eliminating any threat who tries to take our land, hint; ARF who did that and was killed.

Turks do need us, otherwise they'll lose a lot of "their land". Don't you know the famous Turkish quote "vatan bolunmez", so yeah, if they want to have their vatan indivisible, they better start listening to us. 

And you badly need a new neighbor, Kurdistan, otherwise Azerbaijan will kick your ass. You just have the Russians on your side, like the cowards the Armenians are. Trying to play the victim of a genocide, even though Armenians shamelessly killed innocent Azerbaijanis. We have none on our side. No friend but the mountains.

We will not be second-class citizen. We will be first class citizens of Kurdistan, being proud Kurdistanis.


----------



## Meathead

You are right in that you have no friends, I'll give you that much. After all, it's the only thing you've said that makes a lick of sense. Like the Gypsies of Europe, with whom Kurds have much in common, Kurds are disliked and seen as parasitic. Kurdish illiteracy is far closer to Afghanistan than even the sorry state of the region and the practice of marrying first cousins has relegated too many for too long into slope-headed imbeciles, which of course does not help.

The sad part is that so many of these imbeciles believe in people like Ocalan, himself a Neanderthal of a human being.

Seriously, under these


----------



## APO

Meathead said:


> You are right in that you have no friends, I'll give you that much. After all, it's the only thing you've said that makes a lick of sense. Like the Gypsies of Europe, with whom Kurds have much in common, Kurds are disliked and seen as parasitic. Kurdish illiteracy is far closer to Afghanistan than even the sorry state of the region and the practice of marrying first cousins has relegated too many for too long into slope-headed imbeciles, which of course does not help.
> 
> The sad part is that so many of these imbeciles believe in people like Ocalan, himself a Neanderthal of a human being.



Hahaha. You start a discussion, I answered all your arguments, and then because you are too butthurt and can't refute any of my arguments, you resort to insulting the Kurds. 

Of course there's a high illiteracy, when Kurdish areas are poor and are neglected by those countries. 

I'm still wondering about the illiteracy comment, if it was meant to be an attempt to insult Kurds. You are really running out of insults.


----------



## High_Gravity

Everyone seems to be shitting on the Kurds dream of their own country, but if these were Palestinians doing the same you'd be here patting them on the back. Sickening.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> Everyone seems to be shitting on the Kurds dream of their own country, but if these were Palestinians doing the same you'd be here patting them on the back. Sickening.



I'm trying to wake these pussy motherfuckers up to the truth: no one's just going to give them land for no reason. The Pals are fighting for what is right in their minds, the return of stolen land. The pussy CheeseKurds are sitting around complaining about the good life that they have, and then just complain and do nothing. Did I mention that they sit around whining and complaining while waiting for others to do the fighting for them?
Gimme a CheeseKurd Spring! Now!


----------



## ima

APO said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Ima Turk, if i ever find you on the streets - Your a dead man!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up. Stop playing the victim. Your facists nationalist party Armenian Revolutionary Federation killed Kurds when Russians said they'd give you that land the Kurds lived on (and still are, haha!). We only revenged ourselves and killed you in masses. What did Armenians do in the Khojaly Massacre? Yeah, you killed innocent Azerbaijanis. Now stop playing the fucking victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the CheeseKurdish Spring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already happening. The Arab spring is actually the Kurdish spring.
Click to expand...


A Kurdish Spring? Is that when everyone sits around grabbing their balls after fucking sheep?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up. Stop playing the victim. Your facists nationalist party Armenian Revolutionary Federation killed Kurds when Russians said they'd give you that land the Kurds lived on (and still are, haha!). We only revenged ourselves and killed you in masses. What did Armenians do in the Khojaly Massacre? Yeah, you killed innocent Azerbaijanis. Now stop playing the fucking victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's the CheeseKurdish Spring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's already happening. The Arab spring is actually the Kurdish spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kurds were fucking nomads. They never established anything approaching a Kurdish city and never settled lands to lay claim to.  Living in tents for a couple of months then moving on to be illiterate thieves, drug runners and vultures elsewhere over centuries is a weak claim on land and does not lend itself to anything besides a very rudimentary civilization akin to the Roma (Gypsies) of the region and Europe. By contrast, you make your neighbors seem like the epitome of progress
> 
> You can't re-write history as much as you may want to, and you can't change what you are. Outcast wandering tribes rallying around a psychopathic Ocalan, the PKK and your post reflects that quite clearly.
Click to expand...



Sh*t! the racist got mad.

I would hate to turn this thread into a "Kurdish history section" But allow me to educate your low piece of IQ:

The full list of Kurdish ancestry is unknown, because the enemy has been trying to remove our identity, but we still know the truth. Our known ancestors are: The Medes, Hurrians, Gutians, Halaf, Ubaid, Scythians, Parthians, Mitannians etc.

So Meathead, please go die or some sh*t, cuz you've got the mentality of a typical Turk, whenever you accept this or not, it's the truth.
   Go be happy with your Armenia, you will never occupy an inch of our lands again, none of Northern Kurdistan is Armenian, it got occupied by your kind at some point in time, but historically and even now it's all Kurdish, even under the occupation of Turks.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> APO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kurds were fucking nomads. They never established anything approaching a Kurdish city and never settled lands to lay claim to.  Living in tents for a couple of months then moving on to be illiterate thieves, drug runners and vultures elsewhere over centuries is a weak claim on land and does not lend itself to anything besides a very rudimentary civilization akin to the Roma (Gypsies) of the region and Europe. By contrast, you make your neighbors seem like the epitome of progress
> 
> You can't re-write history as much as you may want to, and you can't change what you are. Outcast wandering tribes rallying around a psychopathic Ocalan, the PKK and your post reflects that quite clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owww, did I hit a nerve there, Armenian?  Sure we have created cities. Powerful ancestors like the Medians, Gutians, Hurrians.  But of course, go on and deny that.
> 
> History cannot indeed be re-written. Though Kurds should've killed more of these ARF rats, and if Armenians try to get OUR lands ever again, Kurds will finish the job this time.
> 
> Actually, I think you are very funny. You are trying to insult Kurds by calling us nomads, gypsies, you think we feel offended by that haha. Go on and keep calling us names, while we take what BELONGS to us (Wan, Mount Arafat etc). Armenians are just butthurt in being caught between hateful nations and have a very small population in Kurdish areas. If you don't start polishing our shoes, you'll surely regret it, when you have another nation that will be hateful; KURDISTAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one, and I mean no one, is frightened by Kurds unless you go around maundering unarmed civilians. Those days are over. There are too few Christians left to victimize with your Turkish overlords bidding. The Turks no longer need you and you are expendable. Squatting on others lands and claiming their history is not going to win you any friends, and you badly need them.
> 
> What you should do is accept being second-class citizens where ever you may be and get on with your miserable lives, such as they are. However, I would have no objection to you and the Turks annihilating each other. There may be a chorus of protest by some governments and NGOs, but nobody really cares.
Click to expand...


Allright then, i dare your entire Armenian nation to put up a fight against us. I would be very interested in the results.


----------



## Meathead

High_Gravity said:


> Everyone seems to be shitting on the Kurds dream of their own country, but if these were Palestinians doing the same you'd be here patting them on the back. Sickening.


I would certainly not pat Palestinians on the back either, although they have a far better chance of establishing a state. My problem with much of this thread is threefold: 

First, they support a radical communist "workers" party which is almost universally recognized as a practicing terrorist group with total disregard for civilians, not unlike the Shining Path in Peru. 

The second is that these posters feel they have free reign with facts because they correctly suspect that few Westerners, and even fewer Americans, have even a rudimentary knowledge of the region. We've heard wild claims of Kurdish populations, power, lands and history.

Finally, these posters live safely in the west miles from the epicenter of the conflict. With self-righteous zeal and a nebulous grasp of facts and life on the ground in Kurd areas, they agitate for these illiterate and semi-nomadic sheepherders to take up arms against overwhelming force which can only lead to catastrophic consequences for their compatriots. While ima is undoubtedly a troll, on this he is undoubtedly right.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stupid on so many levels.
> 
> Look, Kurdish complicity in the Armenian genocide is historical fact. One of the last places you'd want to re-live history is Anatolia, yet you seem to be determined to bring about a Kurd genocide. Fortunately, Armenia is protected by Russia and is out of the picture. A far more likely scenario than a free Kurdish state is a decision by your lovely Iranian, Turkish and Arab neighbors to seek a "final solution" to the Kurdish problem. Muslims are not much concerned with the shedding of Islamic blood if done by other Muslims. You would be on your own. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those trolling on the Internet are typically the biggest cowards too, if that guys got any bravery, then he should meet up in real life instead of this bullsh*t.
> 
> We are simply fighting for our homeland, which will be reborn soon. Your theory on this issue doesn't fit at all. The Iraqi's are scared of our Peshmerga, Syria will be ruined after this civil-war, while we Kurds sit in the North and protect our lands, Iran will soon be bombed (Get what i'm sayin?) And finally we have our wonderful genocidal nation - The Turks. They are no problem at all. If we wanted, we could crush Turkey and declare independence, if you think the Turkish goverment can hold back 23 million angry opressed Kurds, then i believe, you should get real.
> 
> Finally you really should quit the: "Oh but the bad Kurds played a part of the Armenian geocide, bad Kurds!" A few small Kurdish tribes joined in, and despite that our entire nation has apologized. What more do you want us to do? Quit being such a cry-baby. People suffer, people get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could crush Turkey if you wanted to?! Kurds are suffering. Quit being such a crybaby, get over it!
> 
> Do you completely lack insight and objectivity?!
Click to expand...


We soon will. Go look at the Arab spring, we will do the exact same. Feeling scared?


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to be shitting on the Kurds dream of their own country, but if these were Palestinians doing the same you'd be here patting them on the back. Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> I would certainly not pat Palestinians on the back either, although they have a far better chance of establishing a state. My problem with much of this thread is threefold:
> 
> First, they support a radical communist "workers" party which is almost universally recognized as a practicing terrorist group with total disregard for civilians, not unlike the Shining Path in Peru.
> 
> The second is that these posters feel they have free reign with facts because they correctly suspect that few Westerners, and even fewer Americans, have even a rudimentary knowledge of the region. We've heard wild claims of Kurdish populations, power, lands and history.
> 
> Finally, these posters live safely in the west miles from the epicenter of the conflict. With self-righteous zeal and a nebulous grasp of facts and life on the ground in Kurd areas, they agitate for these illiterate and semi-nomadic sheepherders to take up arms against overwhelming force which can only lead to catastrophic consequences for their compatriots. While ima is undoubtedly a troll, on this he is undoubtedly right.
Click to expand...


Look at this racist donkey. Kurd's haven't done him sh*t, and he insists on doing his internet-hate.

I'm sorry, but isn't this racism?


----------



## ima

Kurdistani4ever said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurdistani4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those trolling on the Internet are typically the biggest cowards too, if that guys got any bravery, then he should meet up in real life instead of this bullsh*t.
> 
> We are simply fighting for our homeland, which will be reborn soon. Your theory on this issue doesn't fit at all. The Iraqi's are scared of our Peshmerga, Syria will be ruined after this civil-war, while we Kurds sit in the North and protect our lands, Iran will soon be bombed (Get what i'm sayin?) And finally we have our wonderful genocidal nation - The Turks. They are no problem at all. If we wanted, we could crush Turkey and declare independence, if you think the Turkish goverment can hold back 23 million angry opressed Kurds, then i believe, you should get real.
> 
> Finally you really should quit the: "Oh but the bad Kurds played a part of the Armenian geocide, bad Kurds!" A few small Kurdish tribes joined in, and despite that our entire nation has apologized. What more do you want us to do? Quit being such a cry-baby. People suffer, people get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> You could crush Turkey if you wanted to?! Kurds are suffering. Quit being such a crybaby, get over it!
> 
> Do you completely lack insight and objectivity?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We soon will. Go look at the Arab spring, we will do the exact same. Feeling scared?
Click to expand...


YAWN!


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

High_Gravity said:


> Everyone seems to be shitting on the Kurds dream of their own country, but if these were Palestinians doing the same you'd be here patting them on the back. Sickening.



When it comes to us, we are surrounded by uncivilized countries, each more hateful than the other.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

The speech of Amed's (Diyarbakir's) Mayor on the three Kurdish freedom fighters killed in Paris. I can already feel the Kurdish spring coming
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jDeLMJ5e5p0]Amed's Mayor Osman Baydemir speech on funeral for Paris victims. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## APO

ima said:


> I'm trying to wake these pussy motherfuckers up to the truth: no one's just going to give them land for no reason. The Pals are fighting for what is right in their minds, the return of stolen land. The pussy CheeseKurds are sitting around complaining about the good life that they have, and then just complain and do nothing. Did I mention that they sit around whining and complaining while waiting for others to do the fighting for them?
> Gimme a CheeseKurd Spring! Now!



And Kurds are fighting for what is right in their mind. To be free of oppression. The Pals have two options, 1) return to Jordan where they actually belong, 2) accept the land they inhabit.

I'm complaining about the bad life the Kurds have back in the home land. What do you know what I have done and what I haven't? Ohh, yeah, that's right. You're so full of REAL FACTS, which is not based on your assumptions, Mrs. Wonderful.



Meathead said:


> I would certainly not pat Palestinians on the back either, although they have a far better chance of establishing a state. My problem with much of this thread is threefold:
> 
> First, they support a radical communist "workers" party which is almost universally recognized as a practicing terrorist group with total disregard for civilians, not unlike the Shining Path in Peru.
> 
> The second is that these posters feel they have free reign with facts because they correctly suspect that few Westerners, and even fewer Americans, have even a rudimentary knowledge of the region. We've heard wild claims of Kurdish populations, power, lands and history.
> 
> Finally, these posters live safely in the west miles from the epicenter of the conflict. With self-righteous zeal and a nebulous grasp of facts and life on the ground in Kurd areas, they agitate for these illiterate and semi-nomadic sheepherders to take up arms against overwhelming force which can only lead to catastrophic consequences for their compatriots. While ima is undoubtedly a troll, on this he is undoubtedly right.



Oh, but Turkey they have total regard for civilians, right? They don't terrorize Kurdish civilians, right? Check the susurluk scandal, Ayhan Carkin (who alone killed more than 1000 civilians, including children!), Roboski massacre etc. What PKK does is justifiable.


----------



## kirkuki

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pneC8WRuheo]Kurds increasingly entangled in Syrian war - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kirkuki

*Former work colleague: Güney worked for Türkspor

*ANF, MUNICH 25.01.2013

ANF spoke to a former work colleague of Ömer Güney who has been arrested in 19 January in connection with the killings of Sakine Cans&#305;z, a co-founder of the Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), Fidan Do&#287;an, representative of the Kurdistan National Congress (KNK) in Paris and Leyla &#350;aylemez, member of the Kurdish youth movement, in the French capital on 9 January.

According to Güney's former colleague, who spoke on condition of anonymity, the man worked at a factory in the village of Waakirchen/Marienstein from 2003 to 2009. After leaving the factory, Güney started to work as a tea seller at a Türkspor (Turkish sport) association in 2009.

There is still no precise information as to why Ömer Ziya Güney came to Germany in 2003. According to reports by the Turkish media, Güney moved from France to marry his cousin in Germany. After living in Bad Tölz for some time in 2011, Güney moved to Schliersee where he lived until he moved to France in August of 2011, according to a German landlord who rented him his house in Schliersee for about a year.

Güney's former workmate says that the man started to work at "Kinshofer GmbH" factory in the village of Marienstein/Waakirchen, ,11 km from Bad Tölz, in 2003 when he first came to Germany.

I don't have an exact information about how he was admitted to the factory but he must have been accepted for the work through an intermediary as all the workers from Turkey were accepted for the work in that way that time. His close friends were all Turkish nationalists, he used to spend most of his time with them. He used to carry small and expensive knives in his pocket and his bag. He was also quite interested in arms. He would always wear a white shirt, a black coat and black gloves, said his former workmate from the factory and added the followings;

I remember he once took his car to the woods and riddled it with bullets. When the insurance company didn't meet the repair costs, he had his car repaired in an illegal way. This is what he told us at least.

Güney's former workmate noted that he had not a straight political view or a political background. "Sometimes he was lost in thought and stood still for minutes" - he added and remarked that Güney was a great fan of Polat Alemdar, the leading character of nationalist Turkish TV series 'Kurtlar Vadisi'. "He used to watch each episode of the series and persistently tell us about it the next day", he added.

The former workmate of Güney says that he had started to see a doctor in 2008 because of a tumour he said he had on the head. Some of those from the Turkish nationalist circle working at the factory would accompany him to see a doctor. When I asked him why he didn't go alone, he said those people were doing translation for him as he didn't know German well, said the former workmate, contradicting the statement of his German landlord who said in an interview to ANF yesterday that Güney spoke German well and fluently.

Güney however suddenly stopped seeing a doctor, saying that the one he had was not a malignant tumor and made him no harm, said his workmate and continued as follows; He asked me several times to take him to one of the many Alevi associations here but I refused. He never mentioned it after that time, he said.

Güney's former workmate pointed out that he had started to work as a tea seller at the Türkspor association in the town of Hausham, 23 km from Bad Tölz, after he quit the factory in early 2009. "I know he worked at the association for six months at least, he added. 

Former work colleague: Güney worked for Türkspor | ANF


----------



## kirkuki

dont feed the trolls


----------



## kirkuki

Kurdish animals and turkish stupidity. Look at this article - its hard to believe, but its true. The latin name of the fox was made with "ill intentions" and its against "turkey's unity".... There are no words in any of the human languages to describe their stupidity.

BBC NEWS | Europe | Turkey renames 'divisive' animals


----------



## ima

This thread should be closed until the CheeseKurds man up and do something.


----------



## Meathead

ima said:


> This thread should be closed until the CheeseKurds man up and do something.


They are doing something. They're posting about how brave they are.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be closed until the CheeseKurds man up and do something.
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing something. They're posting about how brave they are.
Click to expand...


For everybody to see


----------



## kirkuki

ima said:


> This thread should be closed until the CheeseKurds man up and do something.



your mouth needs to be closed.


----------



## kirkuki

In Bilbao, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) for our three friends Sakine Cansiz, Fidan Dogan (Rojbin), and Leyla Saylemez who were murdered in Paris by a terrorist turk (Omer Guney)...


----------



## kirkuki

*Obama welcomes peace talks in Turkey to end Kurdish issue*






US President Barack Obama has confirmed his country's support for the peace initiative the Turkish government has started with Abdullah Öcalan, the imprisoned leader of the terrorist Kurdistan Workers' Party (PKK), to settle Turkey's decades-old Kurdish issue.
Obama said in an interview that appeared in the Milliyet daily on Sunday that he applauds Turkey's effort to find a peaceful solution to a problem that has caused much suffering.

Noting that the US has always supported Turkey in its fight against terrorism, while at the same time encouraging the steps Turkey has taken to deal with the issue through the use of politics, Obama re-affirmed that the US would continue to extend concrete support in this area. Regarding the governing Justice and Development Party's (AK Party) peace initiative, Obama expressed his belief that the proactive measures the government has been taking will achieve genuine progress in settling the Kurdish issue.

The Turkish government has complained that the international community is not offering sufficient support for the removal of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad from power, and that the US, for its part, has appeared for some time to be somewhat unwilling to offer substantial backing to the opposition forces fighting the Syrian regime. However, Obama, who described the situation in Syria as a tragedy during the interview, conducted via email, seems to have taken a resolute attitude against Assad because he acknowledged that the end of the Assad regime will come, sooner or later. The US president also re-affirmed its commitment to expend efforts with Turkey to that end.

Iran's nuclear efforts have long been criticized by the US, and the interview Obama underlined the view that a nuclear Iran would pose a serious threat to all its neighbors, including Turkey. The US president, though stating that he wants to settle the issue in a peaceful way at the negotiating table with Iran, made it clear that the US is resolved in its position to not allow Iran to possess nuclear weapons. Obama admitted that Turkish companies have had to pass up business opportunities because of the sanctions imposed by the US on Iran, and that Turkish people pay a higher price for energy as a result of the same sanctions. However, he also maintained that the price the world would have to pay for gas in the event of Iran succeeding in producing nuclear weapons would be much higher, especially for neighboring countries like Turkey.

Obama also noted Turkey's request for Patriot missile systems and thanked Turkey for allowing these missiles to be deployed in its territory. He pointed out that the aim of the deployment is to protect Turkey, not Israel, against a ballistic missiles threat.

It is known that Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an hopes to pay a visit to Washington to speak with Obama. However, rumors among political circles in Turkey say that he has been denied an invitation by the Obama administration, probably on account a divergence of opinion on various issues. Obama admitted that Turkey and the US have problems but that they can still talk sincerely with each other. Calling Erdo&#287;an a good friend and a great partner with whom he has been working closely on global issues, Obama said, I very much look forward to seeing my friend Prime Minister Erdo&#287;an again. He also revealed that his team is trying hard to identify a suitable date for the two leaders to meet, adding, I'm confident that we'll find an opportunity to do so soon.

Only seven of the 11 questions emailed to the White House by Milliyet's Washington representative were answered by Obama. As noted by the daily's representative, P&#305;nar Ersoy, the questions the US president chose not to answer reveal a great deal. The unanswered questions may be an indication that the divergence of opinion on numerous issues between Turkey and the US persists, although at the same time the two countries may also be cooperating as close partners on a number of issues.

One of the questions Obama chose not to answer asked how the US feels about Turkey's strengthening economic and political ties with the autonomous Kurdistan Regional Government (KRG) in northern Iraq while the country's relations with Baghdad have soured in the past year. Turkey has been acquiring oil and similar products from the KRG, and the oil of the region -- although small in amount -- has for some time now been exported via Turkey to international markets, an act harshly protested against by Baghdad, which maintains that it is unlawful for the KRG to export oil without authorization from the Iraqi central government.

A broad energy partnership -- including the building of an oil pipeline -- between northern Iraq and Turkey, ranging from exploration to exportation, has been in place since last year, but the project has been criticized by the US, which fears that the project may pave the way for the Kurds there to break away from Iraq by enabling the Kurdish region to become financially independent, thereby leaving the remaining part of Iraq to fall even further under Iran's influence.

Another question that went unanswered concerned the two countries' diametrically opposed attitudes on an Israeli attack on Palestinians in the Gaza Strip that took place a couple of months ago. While Erdo&#287;an described Israel as a terrorist state following the attack, Obama said Israel had acted in self-defense. To the question whether this divergence of opinion has caused any damage to US-Turkish relations, Obama preferred not to respond.

Questions about Erdo&#287;an's remarks on Turkey's willingness to become a member of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO) and whether Obama plans -- as he had so promised during his election campaign in 2008 -- to recognize the ordeal experienced by the Armenians of the Ottoman Empire as genocide, also went unanswered.

Obama welcomes peace talks in Turkey to end Kurdish issue : todayszamancom


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

By Yekaterina Kudashkina &#8212; The Voice of Russia   




February 20, 2013

LONDON,&#8212; Dr. Yanrosh Keles, a lecturer at the London Metropolitan University, comments on the protest staged by Turkey's Kurds on the anniversary of Abdullah Ocalan's capture and the issue of Kurd-Tukish settlement.

I have to make it clear that since February in 1999 Kurds&#8217; diaspora but also in their homeland have systematically demonstrated to mark the anniversary of the capture of Mr. Ocalan &#8211; the imprisoned leader of the Kurdistan Workers&#8217; Party who has been abducted by the Turkish state in Kenya on February 15 in 1999. And of course what is different this year is that firstly there is that hope between Mr. Ocalan and the Turkish Government to find a sustainable solution for Turkish-Kurdish questions.

And therefore demonstrators demanded freedom for Ocalan to play his role in a possible negotiation process and to have access to information and communicate with his colleagues and other Kurdish actors.

And secondly the demonstrators called for justice and proper investigation regarding the execution of Sakine Cansiz, the co-founder of the PKK, and also Fidan Do&#287;an, the representative of the Kurdistan National Congress in Paris, and also Leyla Soylemez, member of the Kurdish Youth who has been assassinated in Paris on the 9th of January. 


  And finally, as you know there is a huge development in the west Kurdistan, in Syrian Kurdistan. The Kurds have highlighted the transnational support for the Kurds in Syrian Kurdistan. They demanded international attention and support for their brothers and sisters in western Kurdistan who are under attacks of the Turkish Government supported by Al Qaeda or Salafi.

Regarding your questions, I think that there is a talk between the Turkish Government and Ocalan to find the possible, sustainable peaceful solution for Turkey&#8217;s Kurdish question. And it seems that Kurdish and Turkish people in Turkey are ready for such a process because after 30 years war between the Turkish state and the Kurds about 35 000 people have been killed, and about 70 000 people have disappeared and many of them, of course we know that there was some paramilitary group, which is responsible for the killing of thousands of Kurdish people in Turkish Kurdistan, but also Istanbul and other cities.

Now, I think we are at a turning point of whether we will have a solution to the Kurdish question. I don&#8217;t like the term &#8220;Kurdish question&#8221;, it is Turkey&#8217;s Kurdish question because it is not the question that Kurds created and not the problem that Kurds caused. This is the Turkey&#8217;s Kurdish question because the Turkish Government has denied the existence of the Kurdish people in Turkey and even banned their language and their traditions. After 85 years now we are turning to the beginning &#8211; whether we will have the federation or the autonomy for Kurds in Turkish Kurdistan. And this is the debate about this.

But what could be the solutions to the problem?

The solution should be &#8211; Turkey has to accept that Turkey is a multiethnic, multistate, multilingual country. And until now the policies of the Turkish Government were to assimilate all ethnic groups, to create an imagined Turkish nation. However, as we can see after different uprisings of the Kurdish people this project, the Turkish imagined political concept didn&#8217;t work, the national politics of the Turkish Government didn&#8217;t work.

The solution is to have a peace process, to talk to each other, to accept the Kurds as actors, to accept the representatives of the Kurdish people. And also to give the equal citizenship that shouldn&#8217;t be that all the Kurds forced to learn Turkish. The Turkish language play a dominant role, the Kurdish language however is still criminalized and Kurds are still not allowed to have a formal education on their mother-tongue. All this bias should be removed and Turkey has to accept that the Kurdish language should be the second official language in Turkey. And also Turkey has to introduce a new constitution which accepts the existence of the Kurds and their political representatives in Turkey.

But Sir, is this kind of solution viable under the current Government?

It is possible, I mean we have to take into account that the other governments, let&#8217;s say Demirel Government, Çiller Government and other governments, they aimed at eliminating the Kurdish political movement in Turkey. But this Government has introduced some legislations, for example that now the Kurds have the right to give a statement in a court. Even though, still, if they want to speak in court, if they want to have an interpreter they have to pay themselves which is unacceptable because if you want to speak your mother-tongue but you have to pay for this. This is another way of punishment of Kurds.

But there are some marks, there are some intentions to negotiate with Kurds not directly, but indirectly and to accept the existence of the Kurds. For example, there is now 24 hour broadcasting in Kurdish. Of course still in this TRT 6, the 24 hour broadcasting in Kurdish, they are making the propaganda of the Turkish state in some ways, but still we can see that there is a power base shift in the politics of the Turkish state.

Until the AKP Government the other governments have totally denied the existence of the Kurds. Even in some cases they said &#8211; we accept the Kurdish existence &#8211; but still, they attacked the Kurds, they imprisoned the Kurdish people and as I mentioned many people have been have disappeared and killed by paramilitary groups.

But today there are some statements which give hope to people that there will be a political process. In other way the Kurds, if to compare this situation with the 1990s, Kurds now have more resources &#8211; political resources, they have media (for example, they have the federal television, the newspaper) &#8211; which create a sense of belonging among Kurds, bring the Kurds together in diaspora but also in their homeland. This will help them to create a political entity in Turkey and make possible to demand more rights &#8211; cultural, political rights for the Kurdish people.

Don&#8217;t you think that in such circumstances Mr. Erdogan would make an elegant move if he let Mr. Ocalan go?

This is a long process. I believe Ocalan will come out one day from the prison because accept it or not, but Ocalan is a key figure in this process. Ocalan is a symbol, figure associated by many Turks with someone who wants to divide the Turkish national territory or undermine its unity in order to establish an independent Kurdistan.

But for the majority of Kurds Ocalan, even the Kurdish dissidents who criticize Ocalan and PKK, they see him and his political movement as the ones who brought the voice of Kurds onto the international political level forcing Turkey to challenge its discriminatory assimilation policies and recognize the Kurdish existence in Turkey. And therefore Ocalan has a huge broader support among the Kurds, not only of Kurds living in Turkish Kurdistan, but of Kurds living in Iran, in Iraq, in east Kurdistan, in south Kurdistan, in west or Syrian Kurdistan.

And we also hear the huge support among the Kurdish diaspora which has created a transnational Kurdish political movement in Europe lobbying for Kurds and for PKK, and also highlighting the situation of Ocalan in Turkish prison. Therefore, I believe maybe Ocalan will be under a house arrest for certain time and later on Ocalan will be free. I mean we have to also remember the case of Mandela. Mandela was imprisoned and later on he was under a house arrest, and later on he was freed. This is one good example for the case of Ocalan I think. I mean there are similar features between Ocalan case and Mandela case.

This demonstration across the nation&#8217;s state borders constructs a transnation state. The Kurdish issue is not anymore limited to the territory of Turkey, it is beyond these territories. In this transnational dynamic, Kurdish migrants in part reconfigure and negotiate, and reproduce their ethnic group identities. And for the Kurds involved in the political transnationalism, which we talked about regarding the demonstrations, this identity became visible to lobbying for the homeland, organizing rallies, rising funds for political parties and networks in homeland.

Of course, as I mentioned, the rapid development of transport and communication technologies have contributed to the exchange of resources and information along with participation in socio-cultural and political activities among the Kurds in different political spheres. When Saddam Hussein used chemical weapons against the Kurds in Halabja in 1989, the Kurds demonstrated but many of the Kurds didn&#8217;t know what was going on in Iraq because at that time there wasn&#8217;t any Kurdish media, Kurdish transnational television.

But when Ocalan was abducted in 1999, at that time there was the Kurdish television which has collected the Kurds across the geographical space, across the national borders and created a sense of belonging to the Kurdish nation or a sentiment of belonging to the Kurdish nation. And therefore, I think today in these demonstrations, in the peace process, if we will have the peace negotiations the Kurdish media will play central role in informing the Kurds in diaspora but also in their homeland.

Dr. Keles, thank you so much. And just to remind our guest speaker was Dr. Yanrosh Keles &#8211; lecturer at the London Metropolitan University.

Copyright ©, respective author or news agency, ruvr.ru


----------



## ima

nobody cares ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

ima said:


> nobody cares ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Clearly you do, otherwise you would get a life and stop stalking this thread


----------



## High_Gravity

ima said:


> nobody cares ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Obviously you do faggot, you commented on it.


----------



## ima

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody cares ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you do faggot, you commented on it.
Click to expand...


HG's got a cob on!


----------



## kirkuki

Hate filled invaders
Savages without conscience
You can't force us not to be Kurds
We have always been Kurds and always will be Kurds


Before Islam
Before Fireworshipping
In imprisonment and in victory
We have always been Kurds and always will be Kurds


We Are Kurds , and always have been as such
I am Not an Arab , Not an Iranian and Not A Mountain Turk
History will sing with me
That I am a Kurd , a Kurdistani


I am not asking for anyone's Land
I am not trespassing on Anyone's territory
For the Rights of My Land and its People
Until I am Alive....I will fight


Even if you flatten Mount Qandeel and Mount Agiri
To the ground
You can't force us not to be Kurds
We have always been Kurds and always will be Kurds


----------



## kirkuki

Gultan Kishnak, BDD MP in Turkey: "turks have occupied our lands for 100s of years, they kills us, burn our villages, kill our youngsters, they buy weapons and defend themselves but if we kurds raise weapons to defend ourselves that makes us terrorists? be ashamed of yourselves, the era of oppressing Kurds is coming to an end, just take a good look around you".


----------



## Meathead

kirkuki said:


> Gultan Kishnak, BDD MP in Turkey: "turks have occupied our lands for 100s of years, they kills us, burn our villages, kill our youngsters, they buy weapons and defend themselves but if we kurds raise weapons to defend ourselves that makes us terrorists? be ashamed of yourselves, the era of oppressing Kurds is coming to an end, just take a good look around you".


Same thing you and your then Turkish buddies did to the Greeks, Armenians and Assyrians. Now all of a sudden you're looking for sympathy. lol


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Meathead said:


> kirkuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gultan Kishnak, BDD MP in Turkey: "turks have occupied our lands for 100s of years, they kills us, burn our villages, kill our youngsters, they buy weapons and defend themselves but if we kurds raise weapons to defend ourselves that makes us terrorists? be ashamed of yourselves, the era of oppressing Kurds is coming to an end, just take a good look around you".
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing you and your then Turkish buddies did to the Greeks, Armenians and Assyrians. Now all of a sudden you're looking for sympathy. lol
Click to expand...


What is it you don't understand!? I already said, only a few Kurdish tribes joined in, you can't blame an entire nation because of what some few people did, that's like saying all Germans are horrible people, because some few of them we're Nazi's during the early 19'th century. Wake up! Kurds don't have anything against Armenians, and now you will soon have the chance to gain a friendly neighbour, but throws this away because of pure ignorance. BTW, it's funny how the Armenians and Assyrians started attacking and killing us before these dark periods So stop playing so innocent, because our people have killed, just as you have, and it's nothing to be proud of, but we have to put away the past and move on.

And we have never killed Greeks, go thank the Turks for that.


----------



## kirkuki

Kurdish forces giving the Iranian mullah regime a lesson in 1980, they have stopped their activities they need to start again to liberate Eastern Kurdistan.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV4H0bv3-rc]PDKI Peshmerga and Komala armed struggle against Islamic Iran 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima

kirkuki said:


> Kurdish forces giving the Iranian mullah regime a lesson in 1980, they have stopped their activities they need to start again to liberate Eastern Kurdistan.



And you've done nothing in 30 years. Buncha poossies.


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

Turkish primeminister Erdogan talking about a possible federalism in Turkey, including Kurds ruling their own lands. Of course i don't expect anyone to understand anything, but still... here it is:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=h0xEGyBGfgQ]Tayyip Erdo?an: Eyalet sistemi tarihimizde vard?r. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kurdistani4ever

This may very well be a part of the recent peace talks with the PKK


----------

